# Welcher Vogel ist das? - Marco !!!!!



## Tanny (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 

Das Vögelchen, von dem ich im Schwalbenthread berichtete, dass der 
N., der junge Finder aufzieht, hat nun auch seine Geschwister bekommen. 
Die Mutter fand auch die übrigen Küken am nächsten Morgen. 
Das Nest existierte nicht mehr - Eltern waren nicht auszumachen.  

Nun zieht N. die noch verbliebenen 4 auf (Nr. 5 hat die erste Nacht nicht überlebt, den anderen geht es prächtig). 

Wir brauchen jetzt ganz dringend Hilfe bei der Bestimmung, was für ein Vogel es ist, 
damit wir den Futterplan vielseitiger und passend für die Kleinen gestalten können. 

Falls hier irgendwer aufgrund der Fotos bereits sagen kann, was es ist, wäre ich dankbar. 
Ansonsten würde ich täglich neue Fotos einsetzen, bis wir es rausgefunden haben?

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo Tanny,
mir fällt als erstes der sehr kräftige Schnabel auf. Ich habe die Fotos mal mit den Bildern ungef. gleichaltriger Amseln verglichen und da sieht man den Unterschied sehr deutlich.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie groß Rabenvögel in diesem Alter sind (sie haben doch die Augen noch geschlossen-oder?). Das wäre sonst mein erster Tipp gewesen, ansonsten denke ich eher an eine Finkenart (z.B. Gimpel), da diese Vögel alle sehr kräftige Schnäbel haben...im Gegensatz zu reinen Insektenfressern.
petra


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo petra, 
mein Verdacht ist aufgrund des Schnabels und dieser Härchen und des Fundortes auch eher ein Grünfink. 
Blöderweise ist nun der Grünfink einer der wenigen Kükenvegetarier unter den Singvögeln - die meisten anderen 
ernähren ihre Brut ja die erste Zeit auch, wenn sie Körnerfresser sind, anfangs ausschließlich mit Insekten. 

Insofern haben wir die Erstversorgung mit Heimchen gemacht. 
Bei Grünfinken geht das aber auf Dauer nicht gut. 
Solange wir es nicht genau wissen, werden wir jetzt also Sämereien zu Pulver vermahlen und mit einem Tropfen Wasser und einem Heimchen zu einem Brei verrühren. 

ich hoffe hier noch sehr auf die Sachkunde unserer Vogelexperten was die Bestimmung dieser kleinen Krabben angeht, damit wir dann 
wirklich auf diese Vögel abgestimmt füttern können. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo

hier mal auf Verdacht durchklicken,  hinter jedem Bild sind noch mehr Ansichten

mfG


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo karsten, 
genau das habe ich schon  ...und da kommt mir der Grünfink am wahrscheinlichsten vor ?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (22. Juli 2015)

[DLMURL="http://www.axolotlforum.de/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&postID=451633"]schau mal hier [/DLMURL]

ich meine auch ein Fink oder Hänfling

mfG

warm halten , Aufzuchfutterbrei


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2015)

Also nach den Bilder vom Grünfink würde ich zumindest sagen: die haben den selben Friseur wie die kleinen Findlinge.
petra


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2015)

Hi Kirsten, ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber hat er schon mal die Schnute aufgemacht? Diese Pinkfärbung im Rachen scheint beim Grünfink ja sehr markant zu sein.


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2015)

Ich finde auch das passt. 

Also werden wir jetzt schnellstens auf vegetarisch mit 10% Insekt (Heimchen) gem Wildvogelhilfe umstellen.
Danke Euch allen  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lollo (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

wegen des kräftigen Schnabels, würden wir auch auf einen Körnerfresser tippen, alles andere jetzt zu beurteilen ist einfach zu früh.
In diesem Alter werden auch Körnerfresser von den Eltern nur mit Insekten gefüttert. Die Wildvogelhilfe gibt da schon sehr gute Tips.
Wenn die Bestimmung besser erfolgen kann, sind auch aufgeweichte Beoperlen von Erfolg, alles in den richtigen Mengen gefüttert

Wir bekamen mal zwei Mauersegler über den Tierschutz, wo der Finder diese schon mit Brotresten gefüttert hatte.  Das hatte fatale Folgen
auf das Gefieder bei der weiteren Entwicklung, so das ich die beiden zur Mauerseglerklinik nach Frankfurt zum Schiften bringen mußte.
Von dort sollten sie dann nach abgeschlossenem Heilungsprozess per Flieger näher nach Afrika verbracht werde.


----------



## geoigl (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Kirstin
schwierig zu bestimmen, ein Foto vom zerstörten Nest
wäre hilfreich! Tendiere eher Richtung Stiglitz?!

lg


----------



## Tanny (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Lollo,
ja, das mit den Insekten auch bei Körrnerfressenden Singvögeln ist mir bekannt.
deswegen mache ich erste Notversorgung auch immer mit Heimchen, bis ich weiss, was es ist.

Aber es gibt da drei oder vier Ausnahmen, und das sind eben Grünfink, Bluthänfling, Stieglitz und Co.
Die ziehen schon die Kleinsten nur mit ganz wenig Insekten sonst mit vegetarischer Kost auf.
Um da spätere Gefiederschäden zu vermeiden, ist es bei denen wichtig, möglichst frühzeitig vegetarische
Kost im Schwerpunkt zu füttern (siehe auch Seite der Wildvogelhilfe "vegetarische Ausnahmen")

Hallo geoigl,
 danke.
Von dem Nest gibt es wohl leider keine Fotos.
Es befand sich in einer Hecke, die zuvor geschnitten wurde und dabei wohl zerstört wurde.

Da es dort aber eben auch Grünfinken gab, hatte ich darauf getippt.
Stieglitz wäre ja mit der Fütterung wie für Grünfinken auch okay.
Insofern mal schauen, was die nächsten Tage bringen.

Ich denke, mit dieser Grünfinkenfütterung liegen wir da erstmal richtig, bis wir die Art genau bestimmen können?

N., der Junge, der die Vögel mit riesen Engagement und großer Geduld aufzieht, hat sich auch angemeldet und liest hier mit.
Vielleicht stellt er ja nochmal aktuelle Fotos ein?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (23. Juli 2015)

Ich habe von N. gerade neue Fotos von heute bekommen. 
Er schreibt mir außerdem, dass Grünfinken dort in der Umgebung leben, 
während er Stieglitze dort noch nie gesehen hat. 
Den Vögeln geht es aber gut - sie fressen ordentlich und ihre Kothaufen sind ordentlich 
"verpackt", wie es sich gehört - also wohl alles im grünen Bereich 


        

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (23. Juli 2015)

Ich drücke mal alle verfügbaren Daumen und hoffe N. macht sich keine Selbstvorwürfe, wenn es nicht (bei allen) klappt.
petra


----------



## Tanny (23. Juli 2015)

ich glaube, er hat verstanden, dass es bei so kleinen Vogelbabys in der ersten 
Zeit  immer eine besonders  kippelige Sache ist. 

So junge Küken erfolgreich durch die ersten Tage zu bringen ist schon eine ganz besondere Leistung 
und ich denke, wenn das nicht funktioniert, muss sich keiner, der sich so bemüht hat, 
Vorwürfe machen 

Die Kleinen haben die 2 wichtigsten Dinge für die erste Zeit: 
Futter und Wärme 

(ich habe ihm meine "künstliche Glucke" (eine Wärmeplatte für Hühnerküken)
leihweise mitgegeben, so dass die Kleinen wie unter ihrer Mama warm sitzen können.).

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habe von N. neue Fotos und die Mitteilung, dass es den vieren sehr gut geht. 
Sie wachsen und gedeihen prächtig und werden jetzt genau nach Empfehlung der 
Wildvogelseite für Grünfinken ernährt. 
Das scheint ihnen super zu bekommen


----------



## pema (24. Juli 2015)

Aber ihrem Friseur sind sie treu geblieben.
petra


----------



## Tanny (25. Juli 2015)

Heute war etwas "Ausnahmezustand" - darum habe ich es sogar vergessen, aktuelle Fotos zu machen. 
Von vorn:

heute morgen rief mich N. ganz unglücklich an: 
alle Küken haben die Augen zu und betteln nicht - irgendwie sind sie nicht in Ordnung........

Gestern haben sie noch alle den ganzen Tag normal gebettelt und gefressen bis in den Abend hinein....
....und heute morgen DAS.....

Seit gestern hatte N. schrittweise das Futter exakt auf die Empfehlungen der Wildvogelseite für Vegetarier / Grünfinken und Co. 
umgestellt. 

Da alle Vögel sich plötzlich so auffällig verhielten, hatte ich den naheliegenden Verdacht, dass es an der Fütterung liegt. 

Doch keine Grünfinken?

Ich habe nach diversem e-mail /SMS und telefonverkehr N. vorgeschlagen, dass er sich von seinem Vater 
mitsamt den Vögeln herfahren lässt und wir uns zusammen kümmern, bis es ihnen (hoffentlich) besser geht. 

N. nahm das Angebot sofort dankbar an und eine halbe Stunde später war er mit den PIEpmätzen da. 
Über Nacht hatte sich bei den Küken ein leichter, gelber Flaum auf dem Bauch gebildet und die erscheinenden Federkiele 
haben m.E: einen Blauschimmer. 

Mittlerweile hatte ich den Verdacht, auch aufgrund der Reaktion nach der Futterumstellung, dass es sich um Blaumeisen handeln 
könnte. 

Es war aber auch egal - mit Insektenfutter kamen sie klar, mit der anderen variante nicht mehr - also zurück zu Insektenfutter.

Zunächst bekam jedes Küken einen Tropfen Wasser mit Aktivkohle auf die Schnabelspitze, welches sie auch aufschlabberten. 
Etwas später dann noch mal einen Tropfen Schafgabentee (die Schafgabe hatte ich zuvor schon frisch aus dem 
Garten geholt und aufgegossen). 

Kurze Zeit später erwachten die ersten wieder zögerlich zum Leben und nahmen auch ein Stück Heimchen. 
Zwei hatten einen relativ dicken Bauch und nahmen anfangs auch kein Futter. 

Eines erholte sich dann doch noch, das zweite ist allerdings kurz nach der ANkunft verstorben. 
(eine Untersuchung des toten Kükens ergab, dass der Futterbrei vom Vortag nicht richtig verdaut noch im Darmtrakt lag). 

Bei den anderen 3-en kam nach und nach die Verdauung in Gange, zunächst schieden sie relativ fiel unverdauten Futterbrei 
vom Vortag aus, dann normalisierte sich der Kot lansam. 

Ab Mittags bettelten alle 3 kräftig und frassen ebenso. 

Der eine, o.g., der den dicken Bauch hatte, bettelte wie die anderen, wurde aber gegen Abend wieder etwas ruhiger. 
Er scheint noch Reste von der anderen Fütterung zu verarbeiten. 

Die anderen zwei scheinen auf jeden Fall über den Berg zu sein - sie sind stabil kräftig am Betteln. 

Bei Nr. 3 denke ich, wird die Nacht zeigen, ob er sich komplett erholt. 

Auf jeden Fall war es sehr beeindruckend, wie gut die Kleinen schon auf N. geprägt sind. 
Ich hätte kein einzges der Kleinen ohne "Zwangsernährung" dazu bringen können, den Schnabel aufzusperren. 
N. hat nur seinen Futterlauf abgegeben und mit der Pinzette den Schnabel angestubst und schon gingen 
die Schnäbel auf, als es ihnen wieder besser ging 

Am Abend, als die Küken wieder stabil waren, ist N. mit seiner Kükenbande von seinem Vater wieder abgeholt worden. 

Nachtrag: 
gerade eben bekam ich noch eine SMS 
"Juhu, alle drei haben freiwillig gefressen und der Bauch fühlt sich auch nicht mehr so prall an" 
 jetzt alle Daumen drücken für die Nacht .....

...ach ja: und die Kleinen heissen Greeny,Ilchy und Lucky
...Hope war die, die es leider nichtge schafft hat.....

Viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2015)

Heute morgen bekam ich die freudige Nachricht: 

Alle drei haben die Nacht nicht nur überlebt, sondern sind auch super drauf und 
betteln, was das Zeug hält!

Außerdem aktuelle Fotos von heute - ich würde sagen, Blaumeise wird immer wahrscheinlicher


----------



## Tanny (27. Juli 2015)

N. rief gerade an: den 3 en geht es prächtig und sie fressen ihm die Haare vom Kopf 
Er schickt morgen nochmal wieder aktuelle Fotos.

Und nun zu einem anderen Problem: 
mir wurde heute ein Vögelchen aus Heide angekündigt, dass als einziges Überlebendes vermeintlich aus einem beim Sturm 
heruntergebrochenen Mehlschwalbennest stammte.

Als es mir gebracht wurde und ich den karton öffnete, wusste ich eines ganz genau: 
eine Schwalbe ist das nicht!

Der Kleine ist m.E. ganz kurz vor dem Flügge werden und vermutlich auch ein Sturmopfer oder, wenn 
ich mit meinem Verdacht auf Haussperling falsch liege ein Ästling?

Wie auch immer - ich erkenne Schwalben und Mauersegler sicher - bei allen anderen Vögeln 
bin ich zumindest bei Jungvögeln unerfahren. 

Können die Kenner hier mal bitte sagen, was es ist, wenn ihr Euch sicher seid?

Danke schon mal im voraus:

                

Diese Nacht habe ich Zeit, rauszufinden,was es ist - morgen früh würde ich gerne, 
falls er keine inneren Verletzungen von einem Sturz hat und die Nacht überlebt (sieht aber so aus - er wirkt sehr kräftig) 
eine artgerechte, seinem Alter gerechte Fütterung beginnen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (28. Juli 2015)

Spatz




Spätzchen


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2015)

danke 

genau das war meine Vermutung. 
Ich habe heute morgen schon mal rumgeschaut - leider habe ich nur 3 aktuelle 
Haussperlingbruten in den Nisthilfen und alle kommen altersmäßig nicht in Frage.

Schade   - bei Haussperlingen ginge es sonst sehr gut, sie einer anderen Familie dazu zu geben. 

So muss der Kleine aber leider bei mir bleibe.

Er ist aber kernig und frisst gut  ....ich vermute, er wird nur noch einige Tage brauchen, bis er 
selbständig los kann. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2015)

So, und jetzt die versprochenen Fotos von N. von heute 
den dreien geht es nach wie vor super 

      

für jene, die in Schleswig Holstein leben: mich rief gerade eine Redakteurin von der Norddeutschen Rundschau an, 
die einen Bericht über N. und seine Kleinen schreiben wird...vielleicht lest ihr also die Geschichte dann die nächsten Tage in der Zeitung?


Mein Kleiner heisst jetzt "Spatzi" und ist recht munter, aber deutlich sturer, was die Fütterung anbelangt, als jede Schwalbe. 
Liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass er schon so "alt" ist, dass er sehr viel schlechter Vertrauen fasst. 
Ich hoffe, dass sich das heute noch weiter legt.

    

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lotta (28. Juli 2015)

Liebe Kirstin,
nun muss ich das doch als meist stille Mitleserin wirklich mal deutlich sagen:

Ich finde Deinen Einsatz, für die verwaisten oder irgendwo gestrandeten Vögel in Deiner Umgebung,
sowie Deine Beratungskompetenz für andere "Pipmatzpflegeeltern"
so dermaßen klasse!

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin so ein glückliches Händchen und viel Erfolg,
für die Aufzucht und meist Rettung,
Deiner Zöglinge,
sowie zukünftig ebenso
gute Nerven und Realitätsbewusstsein,
bei dem Verlust des einen oder anderen Schutzbefohlenen.

Alles Gute
Bine


----------



## Petta (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo Kerstin,
ich kann mich Bine nur anschließen ! CHAPEAU


----------



## Tanny (29. Juli 2015)

@lotta  und @Petta  Danke!


N. hat neue Fotos geschickt und wenn ich mir die Federn so anschaue, dann sehe ich braun 

Also nach den Fotos würde ich jetzt nicht mehr Blaumeise sagen, sondern Sperling.
Aber ist egal, erstmal kommen sie so mit abwechselungsreicher Insektenkost super klar und
Sperlingseltern füttern anfangs auch nur Insekten und nehmen erst später Sämereien dazu –
außerdem sie wachsen und gedeihen – insofern alles im grünen Bereich

   



Spatzi hat mich vor wahre Herausforderungen gestellt:

Er hat zwar brav gefressen und auch der Kot war in Ordnung, aber er wollte und wollte nicht freiwillig
den Schnabel aufsperren.

Außerdem war er extremst scheu und so wieselflink, dass er zum Füttern kaum zu greifen war.

Dann war da noch das Nestproblem:
ein normales Nest war unannehmbar – jedes mal, wenn ich rein kam, sass er woanders
zusammengekauert und zitternd  in einer dunklen Ecke.

Da mir das bei seinem Fluchttempo zu gefährlich war, habe ich ihn schweren
Herzens in einen Vogelkäfig verfrachtet.

Da er das Nest blöd fand,  habe ich ihm die Wärmeplatte (hoch eingestellt) in den Käfig gestellt
und __ Moos drunter gemacht.

Da kauerte er sich drunter, wirkte aber immer noch verschreckt und immer bereit zur Flucht.

Ich konnte  an seinem Gesichtsausdruck sehen und  an seinem Herzschlag fühlen,
dass jede Fütterung dadurch, dass ich ihn in die Hand nehmen musste, purer Stress war.

Wenn ich das Esszimmer verließ, fing er immer kurz danach an, ununterbrochen nach seinen Eltern
zu rufen und zu betteln – sowie ich die Tür nur anfasste, war Totenstille und der Kleine verkroch sich unter allem,
was er finden konnte 

Auf meinen „Futterruf“, der bei den Schwalben wahre Wunder wirkt, bekam ich absolut keine Reaktion.

So konnte es definitiv nicht weiter gehen. 

Zwischenzeitlich war ich schon wegen seines extrem heimlichen Verhaltens und seines gigantischen Tempos
bei der Flucht (zu Fuss) geneigt, daran zu zweifeln, dass es ein Spatz ist.

Immerhin hatte ich zwischenzeitlich  ein Nest gefunden, was er fand:

Eine Art Kobel für Nagetiere und Streifenhörnchen – ein aus Stroh geflochtener,
eiförmiger „Ball“ mit Öffnungen an 4 Seiten, den ich mit Heu und Moos ausgepolstert habe.

Darin verschwand Spatzi und war zufrieden.

Allerdings löste das das Fütterungsproblem nicht – ich musste ihn aus dem Ding auch herausnehmen,
um ihn füttern zu können, weil er freiwillig kein Futter nahm.

Dann kam mit eine Idee:

Ich legte eine  Singvogelstimmen CD in meinen PC ein und beobachtete Spatzi:

Plötzlich, als der Zaunkönig dran war, kam das Köpfchen zum Vorschein und Spatzi fing an zu reden. 

Dasselbe noch mal beim Grünfink und beim Haussperling….und später bei fast jedem Singvogel

Seither läuft auf meinem PC die VogelstimmenCD in Endlosschleife und Spatzi ist glücklich. 


Dann habe ich meinen Futterruf noch geändert und piepse jetzt hoch und langgezogen durch die Lippen und
zack kam das Schnäbelchen aus den Tiefen des Kugelnestes hervor und riss das Futter förmlich von der Pinzette.

Seither ist das Eis gebrochen – Spatzi bettelt, wenn er Hunger hat und frisst.
(vorausgesetzt, ich nehme nicht die falsche Pinzette - der Herr ist wählerisch....)

Und er schaut ganz genau hin, was auf der Pinzette ist.
Heimchen, __ Fliegen und Co – alles okay.

Getreide- und Sämereien-Brei wird kategorisch verweigert – also ist er wohl für Gemischtkost
diesbezüglich noch nicht bereit.

Der Witz ist, wenn ich aus Versehen den Futterruf für die Schwalben mache, dann duckt er sich im Moos so tief ins Nest,
dass man ihn nicht sehen kann – sowie ich piepse schießt der Schnabel empor.

Also es sieht alles gut aus und Spatzi scheint endlich aufzutauen

Nestreinigung allerdings gestaltet sich schwierig in diesem Strohball, denn Spatzi
findet beim „Rauskacken“ oft den Ausgang nicht und dann landet alles an der „Wand“.

Auf jeden Fall ist er jetzt endlich entspannt – sogar, wenn er zwecks Nestreinigung auf  den Finger muss,
ist sein panischer Ausdruck weg und er beginnt sogar vorsichtig, neugierig in die Welt zu schauen.


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2015)

Also nach den Fotos von N. glaube ich auch nicht an Blaumeisen. Wie du schreibst: zu viel braun. Außer Sperling kann es aber auch noch alles mögliche sein...ich hoffe, wir erfahren es noch.
Schön, dass dein Spatzi jetzt weniger Angst hat. Denn  "Angst fressen Seele auf".
Erstaunlich finde ich nur, wie sehr Fotos die Realität verzerren können. Beide Jungvögel sahen auf den Fotos aus, wie reine Körnerfresser mit Riesenschnäbeln. Junge Spatzen sehe ich hier jeden Tag bettelnd bei den Eltern...da sehen die Schnäbel nicht so aus, wie auf den Fotos...wie geschrieben: das Foto verzerrt die Realität. Gut zu wissen - für's nächste mal.
petra


----------



## Tanny (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Petra, 
....die Schnäbel sahen in Natura genau so aus - genau deswegen war ich bei den Vögeln von N. auch 
relativ sicher, eher einen reinen Körnerfresser vor mir zu haben. 

Ich vermute mal fast, dass die Schnäbel solange sie im Nest sind noch etwas dicker sind und sich erst zurück bilden, 
wenn der Ausflug bevor steht. 

Bei den Schwalben verhält es sich ja bzgl. der Schnabelveränderung ähnlich und ich erinnere mich, 
als ich die kleine, nackte Kohlmeise zurücksetzte, die der Feldsperling geräubert hatte, 
wunderte ich mich auch über den vgl. großen, dicken Schnabel des Kükens......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (29. Juli 2015)

...das ist mir gerade noch so durch den Kopf gegangen: 

Vielleicht haben die Vogelküken anfangs alle etwas breitere und kürzere Schnäbel, weil sie 
sich sonst vermutlich nicht aus dem Ei befreien könnten?

Bei meinen Hühnerküken ist es nämlich ähnlich: der Schnabel wird erst später etwas schlanker und länger.....

...ist aber reine Spekulation....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lotta (29. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Dann habe ich meinen Futterruf noch geändert und piepse jetzt hoch und langgezogen durch die Lippen und
> zack kam das Schnäbelchen aus den Tiefen des Kugelnestes hervor und riss das Futter förmlich von der Pinzette.
> 
> Seither ist das Eis gebrochen – Spatzi bettelt, wenn er Hunger hat und frisst.
> (vorausgesetzt, ich nehme nicht die falsche Pinzette - der Herr ist wählerisch....)



Unglaublich Kirstin,
nun sprichst Du auch noch verschiedene Vogelsprachen.
Einfach nur TOLL!
Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen,
dass Du Spatzi gesund flügge bekommst, 
er dann entspannt seiner Wege ziehen kann
und ein ihm bestimmtes Vogelleben leben wird.
Alles Gute Euch
Bine


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2015)

Kirstin, Du bist einfach ne Wucht !!


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Juli 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Kirstin, Du bist einfach ne Wucht !!


Kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## geoigl (30. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die Vogelküken anfangs alle etwas breitere und kürzere Schnäbel, weil sie
> sich sonst vermutlich nicht aus dem Ei befreien könnten?
> 
> Bei meinen Hühnerküken ist es nämlich ähnlich: der Schnabel wird erst später etwas schlanker und länger.....




nö nö, dazu haben die Vöglein einen "Eizahn"  bildet sich kurz nach dem Schlupf zurück bzw. fällt ab!


lg


----------



## Tanny (30. Juli 2015)

okay  ...danke für die Info 

Schade, wäre eine gute Erklärung gewesen.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (30. Juli 2015)

Heute hat Spatzi morgens, als ich aus dem Bad in die Küche kam schon kräftig Krawall gemacht 
......und er sass nicht in seinem Nest, sondern auf der Stange.

Als er mich allerdings sah, bekam er einen halben Herzinfarkt

Ich also erstmal wieder „Spatzenmusik“ angemacht und dann habe ich ihn vorsichtig in
eine Ecke des Käfigs getrieben und von dort wieder in sein Nest befördert – sofort war die Welt 
wieder in Ordnung und Spatzi fing an zu betteln, was das Zeug hält.

Es wird wohl Zeit, dass er lernt, nicht nur der Pinzette zu vertrauen, 
sondern auch dem Menschen, der am anderen Ende hängt - schließlich muss er, 
wenn er irgendwann raus kommt, wissen wo er hin kann, falls er noch Hilfe braucht.....

Also habe ich heute das Nest tagsüber aus dem Käfig genommen, 
in Sunny s alte Schlafstange eingehängt und den Korb neben meinen PC in die Küche gestellt.

Immer, wenn Spatzi um Futter rief, habe ich gewartet, bis er auf der Nestkante erschien und so 
viel Hunger hatte, dass er sich weit raus lehnt, um zu fressen.

Das klappte super!

Dann bin ich schnell einkaufen gefahren:
ich musste dringend meinen PC von dieser Vogel-CD-Endlosschleife befreien 
– also habe ich ein kleines tragbares Radio mit CD Player im Supermarkt erstanden: 
Spatzis persönliche „Musikbox“ 

Nachmittags musste ich Spatzi sowieso einmal aus dem Nest nehmen, um dieses sauber zu machen.
Also setzte ich ihn auf die Sitzstange über dem Nest.

Dort sass er eine ganze Weile, dann fing er an zu betteln, aber als ich ihm mit der Pinzette kam, 
flüchtete Spatzi in Richtung CD Player „zu den anderen Vögel“. 


Dass er dabei auf eine noch unbezahlte Rechnung „gesch…..“ fand ich schon wieder irgendwie lustig….

Nun sass er hinter dem CD Player und bettelte immer mal.
Wenn ich dann die Pinzette mit Futter etwas hoch hielt und lockte, 
schielte er vorsichtig hinter dem CD Player hervor  und überlegte krampfhaft, 
ob er sich überwinden soll…..

…..dann plötzlich hüpfte er los zur Tischkante und flatterte (JA, er FLOG! )beherzt los Richtung mein Arm, 
wo er landete…

Das Betteln hatte er erstmal vergessen – stattdessen lief er im Affentempo meinen Arm hoch und hockte 
sich auf die Schulter.

Von da holte ich ihn vorsichtig mit der Hand runter und hielt ihn vor sein Nest, 
wo er dann auch dankbar wieder drin verschwand.

Für heute war das genug Training und es gab für den Rest des Tages haufenweise Futter im Nest.

Da der Kleine „fast fertig“ ist, habe ich die Fütterung von Insekten heute mal probeweise durch 
vegetarische Alternativen ergänzt.

Nun gab es zu jeder Mahlzeit (ca alle 30 Minuten)  1-2 Heimchen oder 4-5 __ Fliegen oder einen Grashüpfer 
plus

entweder einen geschälten Sonnenblumenkern, eine halbe Erdnuss, ein paar Hafer – oder Weizenkörner, 
eine Rosine, ein Stück Heidelbeere, geschredderte Vogelmiereblätter  oderein paar Wildblumensämereien.

Natürlich immer nur eines davon und jeweils immer durch die Haferquetsche gedreht, 
also geflockt – auch die Nüsse – und anschließend mit etwas Wasser beträufelt.

Der Kleine mochte das gerne und sein Kot war den ganzen Tag prächtig – es scheint ihm gut zu bekommen 

Und hier die Fotos des Tages:


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2015)

N. hat neue Fotos geschickt.
Er schreibt: 2 der 3 Küken wachsen und gedeihen prächtig.

Lucky allerdings wird als Kleinster wohl mittlerweile von den anderen zwei sehr unterdrückt 
und frisst auch schlechter, als die anderen zwei und ist entsprechend weiter zurück.

Da die kräftigen Küken wohl auf Lucky mittlerweile schon massiv rumtrampeln,
habe ich N. empfohlen, Lucky in einem 2. Nest zu separieren, damit er nicht völlig platt gemacht wird.

Hier ein Foto von Greeny von heute:

  



Spatzi ist heute schon deutlich „mutiger“ , was das Füttern anbelangt. 
Wenn ich den Futterpieps mache, dann lehnt er sich weit aus dem Nest, 
um schneller an die Beute zu kommen – aber auch nur, wenn die „Endlosschleife“ dudelt  

Erste Flugversuche hat er auch schon hinter sich – einmal quer durch die Küche....
Als ich ihn zwecks Nestreinigung auf dem Finger hatte, schaute er sich interessiert
(aber nicht ängstlich) den Raum an und dann hob er ab.

Allerdings war er, wenn er außerhalb seines Nestes war, praktisch immer „auf der Flucht“ 
und suchte händeringend Deckung.

Da er auch im Nest schon immer fleißig mit den Flügeln geflattert hat, 
denke ich, dass er jetzt irgendwann mit ersten Flugübungen beginnen wird.

Weil er mich zwar als Fütterer akzeptiert hat, aber mich nicht anfliegen würde, 
kann ich ihn nicht draußen __ fliegen üben lassen – ich würde ihn vermutlich niemals wieder bekommen
und er kann noch nicht alleine fressen.

Also habe ich ihm heute für tagsüber das Unterteil des Vogelbauers mit Kies, __ Moos und Mutterboden befüllt, 
ein Rindenstück vom Kaminholz rein, Sämereien raufgestreut und eine kleine „Badewanne“
reingestellt – und sein Nest natürlich.

Das ganze wurde dann garniert mit frischen Zweigen von __ Birke, Weide und __ Vogelkirsche und beim CD Player 
auf dem Küchentisch abgestellt.

So kann Spatzi auch ohne, dass er erst lernt, mich anzufliegen, dort wenn er soweit ist,
Futter suchen, Wasser trinken, baden etc. üben.

Er findet unter den Zweigen Deckung und er kann, wenn er will in der Küche fliegen.

Solange er auf meine Zufütterung angewiesen ist und falls sich in seinem Vertrauen in mich nichts mehr ändert
(was okay ist), werde ich ihn so einfach weiter versorgen, bis er zuverlässig eigenständig vom Käfigboden 
Futter sucht und frisst und bis er sicher fliegt.

Heute hat er sich allerdings damit begnügt, begeistert zwischen Nest und Blätterdach hin und her zu hüpfen 
und wenn er mich hörte, immer seinen weit aufgesperrten Schnabel irgendwo rauszustrecken -
– und ich konnte dann „suchen“, wo wohl der Bettelruf her kommt 

Mit der Tarnung ist er so geschickt – wenn er keinen Pieps sagt, ist es selbst in dem kleinen Areal 
schwer, ihn überhaupt auszumachen.

Also das Verstecken, erstarren und mucksmäuschenstill sein beherrscht er aus dem FF.
Diesbezüglich ist er m.E. auf jeden Fall „wildnistauglich“

Nachts kann ich einfach seinen kleinen Dschungel mitsamt Spatzi drin nach nebenan ins Esszimmer 
stellen und das Oberteil des Käfigs rauf machen, ohne ihn stören zu müssen.

So muss ich ihn nicht mehr als nötig anfassen, aber er kann nachts im Esszimmer auch nicht, 
falls er Ausflugsversuche machen wollte, hinter irgendwelche Schränke fallen. 

Ich glaube, mit dieser Lösung brauche ich nicht mehr weiter an mehr Vertrauen zu arbeiten. 
Er kan so scheu und "wild" bleiben, wie er ist und wird trotzdem sicher groß werden und alles lernen können.

Also alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Kirstin, ich wußte gar nicht, wie " feudal " ein Spatz leben kann. 
Wenn er wieder in Freiheit ist, wird er sein pompöses Haus bestimmt vermissen


----------



## Tanny (1. Aug. 2015)

Heute fange ich mal mit Spatzi an, denn das andere wird länger:

Spatzi geht es prächtig. 

Er hat heute diverse Flüge durch die Küche gemacht und sich dann immer hinter irgendetwas 
versteckt und gebettelt….und tatsächlich erwartet, dass ich dann da „hochfliege“, um ihn zu füttern
Auf dem Foto lugt er gerade hinter der Fernsehantenne hervor.

Ich habe mich aber nicht erweichen lassen, und irgendwann ist er dann zu mir gekommen,
um Futter zu bekommen.

Heute hat er bereits rund 60 % geflockte Mischung aus Sonnenblumenkernen, Hafer und Weizen,
Rosinen, Erdnüsse gefressen.

Außerdem neben __ Fliegen, Grashüpfern, Motten und Heimchen auch noch erstmals ganze 
Sämereien (Waldvogelmischung).

Und dann hat er heute gelernt, selbst zu trinken – allerdings nur vom Teelöffel. 
Das beherrscht er jetzt perfekt – nur leider rührt er das Vogelbad nicht an – und ich kann ja schlecht
immer mit einem Teelöffel hinter ihm her…
….aber das werden wir auch noch lernen…..auf jeden Fall geht es Spatzi blendend.



…und nun zum anderen Teil:

N. hatte ja gestern schon geäußert, dass Lucky sich deutlich schlechter entwickelt 
und auch schlecht frisst. 


Heute morgen hat N.s Vater mir Lucky gebracht.
Den anderen beiden ging es offensichtlich prächtig.

Lucky war als er ankam sehr, sehr schwach 
(er konnte nicht einmal eigenständig im Nest hocken, sondern fiel kraftlos auf die Seite) 
und er hatte einen bläulich verfärbten Schnabel und schnappte nach Luft.

Erstmal habe ich ihm mit Küchenpapier eine provisorische „Trage“ gebastelt,
in der er zum einen Halt hat, wenn er hockt und mit der ich ihn 
zum anderen zum Füttern aus dem Nest heben kann, ohne ihn immer anfassen zu müssen.

Seine Atmung war so erbärmlich, dass ich einen Moment darüber nachdachte, ihn zu erlösen.
Ich war mir sicher, dass er sowieso in den letzten Zügen liegt.

Irgendetwas hat mich aber davon abgehalten – ich habe stattdessen draußen 
etwas frische Schafgabe besorgt, die mit kochendem Wasser aufgegossen, 
10 Minuten ziehen lassen, abgefiltert und dann die zwischenzeitlich geklatschten Fliegen in dem Tee gebadet.

Dann habe ich Lucky eine Fliege verabreicht.
Er hatte fast keinen Schluckreflex mehr und schnappte nach Luft wie ein Ertrinkender.

Nach der Fliege ging er unter die Wärmeplatte (in seiner „Trage“).

Das habe ich noch 2 x wiederholt – und jedes mal war ich überrascht, dass er tatsächlich noch lebt und kämpft.
Dann gegen halb 3 musste ich los, weil ich noch jemanden im Krankenhaus besuchen wollte.

Ich bat meine Freundin, Spatzi zwischendurch zu füttern.
Lucky sollte sie lassen – das Füttern strengte ihn so an.

Ich war ca eine Stunde weg.
Als ich auf der Rückfahrt war, rief mich N. an und sagte mir:

Iltschi ist tot!

Er hat normal gefressen, alles war wie immer und dann schwächelte er plötzlich, 
bekam Atemnot und keuchte vermutlich genau, wie Lucky heute und dann ist er einfach tot umgekippt.

Nun hat N. Angst um Greeny, denn er sagte mir, auch Greeny macht den Eindruck, als ob es ihm 
nicht wie immer geht.

Nach dieser Mitteilung war mir eines klar:
Die drei Vogelküken haben irgendein gemeinsames Problem gehabt.
Lucky hat es lediglich als erstes getroffen – vermutlich, weil er ohnehin der Kleinste und der Schwächste war.

Außerdem rechnete ich nach der nachricht  fest damit, dass Lucky nicht mehr lebt, wenn ich nach Hause komme.
Aber Lucky lebte noch – und er wirkt deutlich stabiler.

Er scheint keine Atemnot mehr zu haben, die Schnabelfarbe hat sich normalisiert und der
Schluckreflex ist wieder da – er bettelt wie ein Weltmeister.

Im Moment (also seit ich zurück bin) füttere ich etwa alle 20 – 30 Minuten 1-2, manchmal bis zu 4 (
ist abhänig von der Größe) Futtertiere.

Gegen Mitternacht wird es die letzte Mahlzeit geben und morgen früh um 6, wen er noch lebt, die erste.
Solange er so schwach ist, werde ich wenig pro Mahlzeit, aber sehr häufig füttern - und eben auch nachts. 

Die körperliche Schwäche ist nach wie vor deutlich.

Sicher ist Lucky noch lange nicht „über den Berg“ – aber es sieht heute abend auf jeden Fall besser aus, 
als heute morgen.

N. macht jetzt mit Greeny praktisch dasselbe, was bei Lucky offensichtlich verbessert hat:
Erstmal nur frisch gefangene Fliegen, Schuster, Mücken in Tee baden und verfüttern….

Mal schauen, wie es morgen aussieht……


----------



## lotta (2. Aug. 2015)

Was für eine spannende Geschichte Kirstin.

Ich drücke den Vogelbabys die Daumen, 
dass sie sich erholen und weiter gedeihen können.

Auch für Spatzi sind die Daumen gedrückt, hoffe, dass er das selber Trinken flott lernt.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin
Gruß Bine


----------



## Tanny (2. Aug. 2015)

Die traurige Nachricht zuerst:

Lucky und vermutlich auch Greeny haben es nicht geschafft 

Lucky verstarb letzte Nacht und heute nachmittag bekam ich von N. nach mehreren Telefonaten
und e-mails heute den vorerst letzten Anruf, dass er glaube, dass Greeny gerade stirbt.....
...ich vermute, er wird sich morgen noch mal melden.....

Besonders leid tut es mir für N., der sich mit so viel Mühe und Engagement 
der Kleinen angenommen hat - as finde ich sehr bewundenswert 
Ich hätte ihm gewünscht, dass wenigstens Greeny es am Ende noch schafft.

Aber bei Küken, die beim Auffinden noch so jung sind, ist es immer fraglich, 
ob man sie groß bekommt – selbst den echten Eltern sterben ja häufig einzelne Küken bereits
im Nest weg.

….es sollte nicht sein…..

......sehr schwierige Überleitung........


Spatzi geht es blendend.
Er tobte heute morgen so in seinem Käfig rum, dass ich ihn über Nacht nicht mehr einsperren kann.
Käfig ist definitiv nicht seins 

Außerdem hat er fleißig __ fliegen geübt – und in der Küche nicht wirklich viele Landemöglichkeiten gefunden.
Darum habe ich jetzt wieder umgebaut:

Der Käfig steht jetzt Tag und Nacht in der Küche.
Unten drin sind Kies, Sand, ein Bad und verschiedene Gras- und Kräutersoden. 

  

Das Dach und die vordere Tür habe ich aufgemacht und in den Käfig richtig lange Zweige von __ Birke, 
Weide und __ Vogelkirsche gestellt, so dass Spatzi einen kleinen Baum da stehen hat. 

  

Da thronte er nun drin, machte ab und an einen kleinen Rundflug und ließ es sich gut gehen.

          

Trinken tut er jetzt völlig selbstverständlich……vom Löffel….


Gefüttert habe ich heute auch immer, indem ich ihm einen Löffel mit Körnern vor die __ Nase hielt 
und dann ganz langsam von diesem Löffel was mit der Pinzette nahm und ihm gab.

Zwei mal war ich ihm zu langsam und er hat aus Versehen selbst Futter vom Löffel aufgenommen. 

Von der Pinzette pickt er schon mal gelegentlich das Futter ab und ein Birkenblatt hat er angeknabbert.
Vielleicht beginnt er ja morgen dann mal auch wirklich selbst zu fressen.

Jetzt sitzt er in der Küche in seinem außen am Käfig hängenden Nest, 
so dass er sich morgen früh nicht eingesperrt fühlt.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wo ich ihn morgen früh finde……



Und dann ist heute endgültig eine Entscheidung gefallen:

Nächste Woche werden wir einen Raum am Stall ausräumen und zum 
Vogelflug-Übungszimmer mit Bäumen, Badewanne, Sandbad etc. umgestalten.


Das hat einen einfachen Grund:
Heute kamen die zwei:

    

Das wird einfach zu viel für meine Küche….
Was für Vögelchen das sind, weiß ich noch nicht.

Ihre Geschichte ist einfach unglaublich 

Heute Vormittag rief mich eine Stallbesitzerin aus Holm an, sie habe ein Nest mit zwei kleinen Vogelküken
im Heu gefunden, ob sie mir die Küken bringen könne.

Ich sagte ihr, sie solle das Nest in der Nähe aufhängen, die Eltern würden da weiter füttern.
Sie: das geht nicht – die Eltern sind nicht hier – das Heu ist gestern erst geliefert worden!

Was war geschehen?

Der Heulieferant hat vermutlich beim Laden des Heus auf den LKW Zug das Nest von der Decke gerissen 
(mit den heutigen Maschinen werden ja 3 – 4 große Quaderballen auf einmal angehoben und umgesetzt).

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Nest direkt im Heu gebaut war, da dann die Katzen es längst leer geräumt hätten.
Außerdem würde ein Abreißen des Nestes von der Decke auch erklären, warum nur zwei Küken drin waren 
– weitere sind vermutlich rausgefallen. 

Dann wurde das Heu mehrere Orte weiter in den besagten Stall geliefert (Samstagmorgen).
Samstag hat der Stall den ersten Ballen verbraucht und heute wollten sie den 2. Ballen anschneiden 
und fanden da dieses Nest mit den zwei Küken.

Die zwei haben also mindestens seit Samstagmorgen, eventuell aber auch seit Freitagabend 
ohne wärmende Mama und ohne Futter verbracht.

Die Stallbesitzerin konnte ihnen schon ein paar Fliegen füttern und so kamen sie nicht komplett 
ausgehungert bei mir an.

Aber sie waren eiskalt.

Ich habe sie erstmal unter die Wärmeplatte gesetzt und dann im 10 Minutentakt immer 
entweder ein kleines Heimchen oder eine Fliege im Wechsel gefüttert. 

  


Nach ca 3 Stunden fing die Verdauung an, vernünftig zu finktionieren – also der Kot war „verpackt“, 
sah so aus, wie er aussehen sollte und kam regelmäßig wie ein Uhrwerk nach jeder 2. Fütterung.

Ab da bettelten sie auch normal und fleissig und verputzten den Rest des Tages etwa alle 30 bis 40 Minuten 
pro Kopf 6 Fliegen oder 4 kleine Heimchen. ….wobei, wenn sie gekonnt hätten, wie sie wollten, hätten sie 
vermutlich auch das Doppelte verputzt – aber etwas betteln lassen bringt den Stoffwechsel in Gange 
– also war ich „sparsam“ mit dem Futter.

…tja…..und die zwei sind jetzt der Grund, warum ich einen Flugtrainingsraum einrichten werde,
denn anders als bei den Schwalben müssen sie, genau wie Spatzi jetzt, lernen, vom Boden zu fressen –
 und das ist mir draußen zu gefährlich und bei mehreren Vögeln in der Küche auch nicht mehr machbar

Außerdem weiss ich ja nicht, was hier noch so alles abgeliefert wird……

Tja, also mal wieder ein ganz normaler Sommertag……
….aber immerhin wirklich ein Sommertag – heute abend haben wir gegrillt!!!!!


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2015)

Kirstin, 
natürlich gibt es dann aber wieder Bilder von Deinem " Happy landing " Flughafen


----------



## Tanny (3. Aug. 2015)

aber klar 

...Spatzi veräppelt mich!
Immer, wenn ich in die Küche komme, sitzt er in seinem Blätterwald und bettelt, was das Zeug hält. 
Dann frisst er ein kleines Stückchen mit angewidrtem Ausdruck (egal, was ich ihm gebe) und dann 
verweigert er die Fütterung - aber bettelt.......

....und dann kam ich mal unerwartet rein und wo sitzt der kleine Piepmatz: mitten zwischen all 
dem Futter, was ich ihm überall ausgestreut habe.....und probiert hier und da.......und dann sieht er mich, 
fliegt schnell hoch in den Blätterwald und.........bettelt: ich Armer habe Hunger!!!!!!!!

...und als ich dann genau hinschaute, sah ich, dass der Kropf randvoll ist

Also ich denke, morgen werde ich, wenn das so weiter geht, ihn mitsamt seinem Blätterwald und seiner 
Endlos-CD mit raus in die Sitzecke nehmen und "dem Schicksal seinen Lauf lassen"

Wenn er wegfliegt und nicht wieder kommt, dann ist das so - zurecht kommen müsste er angesichts des 
Wetters und der Nahrungsvielfalt, die wir hier haben. 

Wenn ich den ganzen tag draußen die CD am Blätterwald laufen lasse (die kennt er ja jetzt in und auswendig  ) 
wird er auf jeden Fall zurück finden, falls er doch noch was braucht und nicht alleine klar kommt. 

Die zwei Kleinen haben die Nacht super überstanden und betteln wie die Weltmeister. 
Heute gab es schon ein Wiesenmix, diverse Grashüpfer, ein paar Heimchen und viele __ Fliegen. 

Vom Schnabel her halte ich sie für Insektenfresser. 
Eventuell sind es Schwalben - können aber auch welche sein, die ebenfalls in Ställen ggf. sogar in umgebauten 
Schwalbennestern brüten 
(bei uns sind das z.B. Rotschwänze, Bachstelzen, Zaunkönig (das ist es aber definitiv nicht), 
etc. )

Insofern werde ich, bis erkennbar ist, was es ist, sie wie Schwalben füttern - dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite, 
egal was es letztendlich ist 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...Spatzi veräppelt mich!


----------



## pema (3. Aug. 2015)

hallo Kirstin...
wird aber auch langsam Zeit, dass ihr euch so etwas wie eine Voliere anschafft. Sonst zieht Spatzi doch nie mehr aus...eigene Musikanlage, ein Appartement, aufgeteilt in Wohn- und Schlafbereich, All inclusiv -Versorgung...natürlich nur vom Löffel und als nächstes: die erste eigene Play Station....kennt man doch.
Dieses 'Veräppeln' beobachte ich hier an der Futterstelle jeden Tag. Die kleinen Spatzen bedrängen die Mutter unentwegt, aber wenn Mutti gar nicht reagiert und sich einfach selber mal den Bauch vollschlägt, können die Kleinen plötzlich sehr gut alleine fressen. Ab und zu bekommen sie dann aber dennoch noch etwas von der Mutti (ich überlege gerade, ob ich je einen Spatzenmann bei der Fütterung der Kleinen beobachtet habe...).
Das die Kleinen von N. gestorben sind tut mir sehr leid. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Aufzucht so kleiner Küken eine wahre Wissenschaft ist - zu oft habe ich  jetzt schon gehört und gelesen, das soo Kleine im Endeffekt doch nicht überlebt haben. Vielleicht fehlt ihnen ja doch irgendetwas, was sie von den Vogeleltern bekommen und das der Mensch mit reiner Nahrungsgabe nicht so wirklich ausgleichen kann. ? 

Für deinen neuen Nachwuchs drücke ich jetzt schon die Daumen.
petra


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Vielleicht fehlt ihnen ja doch irgendetwas, was sie von den Vogeleltern bekommen und das der Mensch mit reiner Nahrungsgabe nicht so wirklich ausgleichen kann. ?


Eines würde mir da einfallen, was auch Menschenkinder von ihren Eltern bekommen, Bakterien u.a. für die Darmflora.

LG René


----------



## Tanny (3. Aug. 2015)

@Petra  der Luxus ist steigerungsfähig 

@rene ....die bekommen sie eigentlich über die wild gefangenen Futtertiere.


So, und jetzt zum Bericht von heute

Den zwei Kleinen geht es super gut.

Sie betteln jetzt schon fleißig mit piepsen und sie scheinen sich vollständig
von ihrer außergewöhnlichen „Weltreise“ erholt zu haben.

Fotos gibt es erst morgen – irgendwie bin ich heute nicht dazu gekommen, weil!!!........
…ich heute das Vogelzimmer fertig gestellt habe 

Da der Raum zu klein für eine Gesamtaufnahme ist, habe ich eine „Rundum-Fotoserie“ gemacht.

Spatzi ist da heute gleich eingezogen und er ist begeistert!

Er ist den ganzen Nachmittag von „Baum“ zu „Baum“ geflogen, auf zu dünnen Zweigen abgerutscht
und manchmal hat er sich bei der Landung etwas verschätzt und landete zwei Etagen tiefer. 

Auf jeden Fall fliegt er dort viel und ist richtig, richtig happy.

Da die „Bäume“ auch noch randvoll sitzen mit allerlei Getier,
hat Spatzi auch schon fleißig erforscht, was essbar ist 

Auf dem Tisch liegt auf einem alten Bettlaken
(damit ich es zwecks Säuberung einfach draußen ausschütteln kann)
eine riesige Auswahl an Sämereien, Früchten/Obst, Vogelfutter etc. 
Sowohl „ganz“, als auch geflockt.

Später, nach den Fotos kam noch ein großer Birkenast dazu und diverse
frische Kräuter und Gräser (z.B. Hirtentäschel, Vogelmiere, Löwenzahn etc.

In der ehem. Dusche ist ein Sandbad angelegt und auf dem Fußboden steht eine
große Vogeltränke mit Bad.

Den Käfig aus der Küche habe ich ebenfalls nach dem Foto noch rüber gestellt – mit auf den Tisch,
weil Spatzi dort gerne zum Füttern etwas erhöht sitzt.

Natürlich ist auch sein CD Player mit umgezogen. 
Von morgens bis abends hört er seine gewohnte Musik.

Für s Fenster muss ich mir noch etwas basteln – ich denke an ein Fliegengitter,
was ich von innen gegen setze.

Dann kann ich das Fenster kippen, so dass Spatzi die Natur draußen schon hören u
nd sich gewöhnen kann, bevor er ausfliegt.

Auf jeden Fall fühlt er sich in seinem Zimmer pudelwohl.

Dort wird er doch erstmal noch einige Tage bleiben, denn nach wie vor trinkt er nicht ohne Löffel
und er traut sich auch noch nicht auf den Fußboden. 

Außerdem glaube ich, ist ein wenig mehr Flugtraining und Landesicherheit
nicht verkehrt, bevor er dem Sperber „ausgesetzt“ wird.

Ich denke, Spatzi wird mir schon anzeigen, wann er soweit ist.
Dann werde ich das Fenster morgens öffnen, so dass er selbständig raus kann
und ggf. zurück kommen kann, falls er will.

Tja, so weit zu den Neuerungen ......


----------



## Tanny (3. Aug. 2015)

...und noch ein paar mit Spatzi in seinem neuen Reich:


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2015)

Unglaublich schön Kistin!
Bin echt gerührt...
Bine


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2015)

Der zieht nicht aus. Toll geworden


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2015)

...na ich glaube, wenn er soweit ist, ist die Freiheit tausendmal schöner 

...aber es freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt


----------



## jolantha (4. Aug. 2015)

Jetzt muß aber auch noch ein Name her, für Dein Vogelhotel 
Ist toll geworden .


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2015)

"Hotel Mama"


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> der Luxus ist steigerungsfähig


Wie man sieht.
Besonders gefällt mir das Duschbad.
Hast du nicht Angst, dass der Kleine (und seine Nachfolger) mal gegen die Scheibe des Fensters __ fliegen? Ich würde vielleicht eine Pflanze direkt vor das Fenster stellen.


Tanny schrieb:


> die bekommen sie eigentlich über die wild gefangenen Futtertiere.


An fehlende Bakterien für das Immunsystem und die Darmflora hatte ich - genau so wie Rene - auch gedacht. Wer weiß schon, ob nicht vielleicht der Vogelspeichel der Eltern, die die Nahrung den Kleinen in den Hals schieben, eine Bedeutung für die Entwicklung hat? Oder ob es noch andere Dinge gibt, die Vögel ihren Kindern zukommen lassen, von denen wir noch gar nichts wissen.
petra


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

Spatzi hat einen gewaltigen Entwicklungsschub in seinem Flugzimmer gemacht 

Morgens flog er mich noch an, bettelte, was das Zeug hielt und ließ sich sogar auf den Boden in den Sand locken.
Dort machte er dann die Entdeckung, wie toll es ist in Sand zu baden......
....dann hat er gleich voller Begeisterung am und im Wasser weiter gemacht und geplantscht,
was das Zeug hält und seither kann er auch aus dem Wasserbecken trinken

Anschließend habe ich festgestellt, dass das Fenster in diesem Raum anders ist, als die übrigen Stallfenster.
Man kann es anders, als alle anderen Stallfenster so schmal aufkippen, dass nichts rein kann, was größer als eine Fliege ist.
Ich vermute mal, weil dieser Raum Bestandteil der ehemaligen Milchkammer ist.

( @Petra nein, mit dem Fenster habe ich keine Angst.
Zum einen ist es so dreckig und voller Spinnenweben, dass er gut als Fenster zu erkennen ist,
zum anderen würde ich, wenn ein Vogel versucht, ans Fenster zu __ fliegen,
dieses abhängen mit einer lichtdurchlässigen Gardine.
Spatzi hat diesbezüglich noch keinerlei Anstalten gemacht.)


Ich brauche also gar kein Fliegengitter , um das Fenster so zu öffnen, so dass frische Luft von außen rein kann und
Spatzi die Außengeräusche „live“ hat.

Das habe ich natürlich gleich offen gelassen.

Nachmittags war dann alles anders:

Spatzi bettelte mich zwar noch an, wenn ich ihm aber die Pinzette mit dem Futter nicht hoch reichte,
dann eben nicht…..
 “dann iss Dein Zeug doch selbst – ich brauche Dich zum Füttern nicht unbedingt – runter komm ich nicht zu Dir“……


Auch seine Flugfähigkeiten haben enorm zugenommen.
Blitzschnell kurvt er durch die Äste und Zweige, versteckt sich geschickt und rutscht sehr gezielt
und gekonnt an dünnen Zweigen runter bis dahin, wo er hin will.

Futter sammelt er ebenfalls selbst – auf dem Bettlaken war alles verschmiert mit __ Himbeere, __ Brombeere
und Co – er hat offensichtlich alles probiert. 


Ich denke, es ist soweit.
Morgen oder übermorgen werde ich ihm wohl das Fenster öffnen können, damit er in die weite Welt hinaus kann. 


Wann genau – das wird ich wohl spontan von meinem Gefühl abhängig machen – je nachdem,
was für einen Eindruck ich habe....


Den Kleinen geht es auch gut 
Sie futtern was das Zeug hält und piepsen schon ganz deutlich.

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit handelt es sich um Hausrotschwänze.
Ich habe Fotos an die Wildvogelhilfe geschickt und Hausrotschwanz würde ganz gut passen – soweit
man es von Fotos in dem Alter sagen kann.

Genau weiß man es natürlich erst in einigen Tagen.

Mit der Insektenjagd hatte ich heute Glück:
6 Kinder und Jugendliche und einige Eltern haben heute alle fleißig mitgeholfen,
und viel Futter für die kleinen Mäuler zusammengetragen - einiges davon habe ich gleich eingefroren
als Vorrat für "schlechtere Zeiten" 


Einen Namen haben die zwei jetzt auch:
Da sie ja jetzt schon eine kleine „Weltreise“ hinter sich haben und ein gigantisches Abenteuer offensichtlich
unbeschadet überstanden haben, heissen sie  ab sofort Marco und Polo – wer wer ist, weiss ich aber noch nicht…….


…und dann bekam ich heute Abend noch einen verzweifelten Notruf:

Ein Drosselküken bei Lüneburg war in eine Ölwanne gefallen.
Die Dame will alles tun, um das kleine Küken (wo das Nest ist, ist unbekannt) zu säubern, zu retten und groß zu ziehen.

Leider bekam sie in Lüneburg und Umgebung selbst bei Tierärzten nur zur Antwort:
„dafür sind wir nicht zuständig“

Wie kann man das Öl aus dem Gefieder kriegen und natürlich die übliche Frage:
Wie zieht man es auf.

Das mit der Aufzucht war nicht schwer zu beantworten – das mit der Ölfrage habe ich bis eben
 recherchiert – letztendlich wurde ich bei meiner Tierärztin „fündig“

Alle anderen Stellen, die ich kontaktierte, konnten mir gar keine Antwort geben oder sie rieten,
die Drossel zu töten.  (ich meine, ich konnte sie durchs Telefon piepsen hören und sie frisst fleissig - warum
soll man ihr da keine Chance geben?)

Ich werde wohl morgen einen Bericht bekommen, ob die Drossel überhaupt überlebt hat und wenn ja ob und wie
welche Maßnahmen angeschlagen haben.

So, und jetzt noch ein paar Fotos von meiner gefiederten Bande:


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2015)

Von der Drossel habe ich noch keine Nachricht…..ich hoffe, dass ich noch etwas höre.

Heute morgen habe ich, nachdem ich gestern erst um 2 Uhr ins Bett kam, verschlafen. 

Als ich so kurz vor 7.30Uhr wach wurde, bin ich erstmal im Schlafanzug zu Marco&Polo
und habe sie gefüttert und dann bin ich im Schlafanzug über den Hof zu Spatzi, um ihm
seine Musik an zu machen.

Als ich rein kam war er total hektisch, flog wild von Baum zu Baum und verhielt sich,
als sei ich ein lebensgefährliches Ungeheuer. 

Ich dachte nur: uups – heute muss Spatzi raus in die Freiheit – es ist soweit.
Also machte ich ihm seine Musik an und ging erstmal wieder, um zu duschen und mich anzuziehen.

Anschließend noch schnell __ Fliegen klatschen, Marco&Polo füttern, Hühner raus lassen,
Hunde füttern und dann war ich bereit, Spatzi in die Freiheit zu entlassen.

Als ich dann jedoch zu Spatzi kam, flog er mir sofort bettelnd auf die Schulter,
hüpfte von da auf den Tisch und bettelte und bettelte……

Planänderung…..
....ich habe Spatzi dann gefüttert und beschlossen, doch lieber noch abzuwarten.

Keine Ahnung, ob mein pinkfarbener Schlafanzug ihn so verschreckt hat oder ob es die fehlende
Vogelmusik war……jedenfalls war er später, als ich in im bekannten Outfit wieder kam,
wieder der Spatzi, wie ich ihn kannte. 

Ansonsten übt er weiter fleißig fliegen, plantscht begeistert im Vogelbad und testet alles,
was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist auf seine Essbarkeit.

Marco&Polo haben schon wieder zugelegt und sie werden immer lebhafter.
Heute gab es schon die ersten kleinen Rangeleien darum, wer jeweils das Futter als erster schnappt. 

Außerdem haben sie es schon 3 x geschafft, ihr Hinterteil so weit über den Nestrand zu manövrieren,
 dass der Kot tatsächlich raus fällt.

Arbeitstechnisch war es für mich heute wie Urlaub und für die Vögelchen war es
ein Festtag mit großer „Völlerei“. 

Ich hatte immer zwischen 3 und 6 fleißige, jugendliche Helfer, die den ganzen Tag Fliegen klatschten,
 Grashüpfer fingen und voller Begeisterung ihre Beute an die beiden Vögel verfütterten.

Jetzt schlafen  sie voll gefüttert unter ihrer Wärmeplatte und träumen vermutlich vom „großen Fressen“


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ob mein pinkfarbener Schlafanzug ihn so verschreckt hat


 

Foto?


----------



## bekamax (6. Aug. 2015)

Der war gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Flusi (6. Aug. 2015)

...ja ne, is´klar, - 
Kirstin, weiß nicht, wie Dein Nachtgewand aussieht - aber sollte es weit und furchteinflößend sein - 
- nein, das kann nicht sein....Christine hat Recht....-Scherz...
weiter ganz viel Erfolg und liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Tanny (6. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Foto?




...aber gerne doch 

...einmal ohne und einmal mit Blitz:

      

LG Kirstin


----------



## Flusi (6. Aug. 2015)

also wirklich.... ist doch völlig ok!!!
der soll sich mal nich`so haben, der kleine Racker..
lernt der aber noch...
LG Flusi


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hat er dich einfach nicht erkannt. Unsere eine Katze streikt, wenn ich einen Hut aufsetze.


----------



## Tanny (6. Aug. 2015)

Als ich heute morgen zu Spatzi ins Vogelzimmer kam, flog er mich gleich bettelnd an
– er wirkte fröhlich und etwas aufgekratzt.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich ihm was zu fressen mit der Pinzette hinhielt, schaute er mich an,
flog in windeseile auf irgendeinen Zweig, hüpfte von dort noch ein paar andere Zweige ab,
flog durch die Bäume und landete wieder bettelnd und Flügel schlagend auf meiner Schulter,
meinem Finger oder dem Tisch – aber füttern ließ er sich nicht.

Der Kropf war voll - er hatte schon längst selbst gefressen 

Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck:
er freute sich einfach darüber, dass ich da war, weil er Gesellschaft vermisste.

Ich beschloss, wenn er bis Mittags sich nicht mehr von mir füttern lässt und sich
selbst versorgt, würde ich ihm Mittags das Fenster auf machen.

Ich denke, er ist soweit, dass er, falls er sich nicht zurück traut, allein zurecht kommt. 

Mittags, weil das Sperberpaar bei uns meistens vormittags jagt und den Rest des Tages
 bei uns nicht mehr zu sichten ist.

„Heute“, weil Spatzi zum einen den Eindruck macht, dass er nicht mehr allein sein will und zum anderen,
weil heute traumhaftes Wetter war und es morgen auch noch bis abends gut sein soll und
dann wieder Gewitter durchziehen sollen.

Ich möchte ungern, dass Spatzi sich gleich am ersten Tag in Freiheit mit Unwettern auseinandersetzen muss
und bis Sonntag, wo es wieder besser werden soll, ist, denke ich die Wartezeit zu lang.

Spatzi hat sich bis Mittags nicht mehr füttern lassen und so habe ich dann das Fenster ausgehakt.
Spatzi hopste und flog einige Male von einem seiner Bäume zum anderen und dann spürte er wohl den Luftzug
und flog raus.

Als ich durch die Tür andersherum raus war, war Spatzi schon verschwunden – ich habe also nicht gesehen,
wo er hingeflogen ist.

Den ganzen Nachmittag habe ich nichts von ihm gesehen oder gehört. 

Ich hatte das Fenster offen gelassen und seine CD in seinem Raum so laut gestellt,
dass man sie draußen hören konnte.

So hatte Spatzi eine ihm bekannte Orientierungshilfe, falls er zurück zur Futter- und Badestelle will.
Eigentlich habe ich gar nicht mehr damit gerechnet, überhaupt noch etwas von ihm zu sehen,

Als ich gegen 19 Uhr bei einem Kaffee in der Sitzecke eindeutig seine Bettelstimme irgendwo
aus der hohen __ Esche hinter dem Parkplatz vernahm!

Ich natürlich wie von der Tarantel gestochen hoch und zur Esche und ihm geantwortet.
Daraus entstand ein ca 30 minütiges „Gespräch“ zwischen uns.

Ich konnte hören, dass Spatzi mir in der Esche immer näher kam – aber ich konnte mich anstrengen,
soviel ich wollte, ich konnte ihn in dem Blätterwald nicht erblicken. 
Dann plötzlich war wieder Ruhe – keine Antwort mehr.

Ich habe dann erstmal Marco und Polo und die Hunde gefüttert, die Hühner ins Bett gebracht
und etwas aufgeräumt und dann habe ich mich noch mal vor das Vogelzimmerfenster gesetzt und Spatzi „gerufen“.

Prompt bekam ich Antwort aus dem Kick und dann sah ich ihn in drei oder vier Meter Entfernung
von meinem Kopf quer über den Hof in die hohen Eschen im Pferdepaddock __ fliegen.

Von da bettelte er weiter, dann flog er wieder auf die andere Seite.
Schließlich sass er ziemlich lange ca 8 Meter von mir entfernt auf der untersten Stange des
RoundPens und rief mich ständig.

Aber er konnte sich auch nicht entschließen, zu mir zu kommen.

Also ging ich mitsamt Futterschale und Pinzette langsam auf ihn zu.
Er sass dort und bettelte und rief bis ich ca auf einen Meter ran war.

Da hob er dann ab und flog wieder in einen der hohen Bäume und setzte sein Gespräch
mit mir von dort fort.

Das Ganze ging bis ca. 21. Uhr.
Dann wurde es plötzlich still – und auch bei den anderen Vögeln war Ruhe eingekehrt.

Irgendwie schien es mir die ganze Zeit so, als ob Spatzi angesichts der nahenden Dämmerung
unsicher war, wie er sich verhalten soll – draußen schlafen – zurück dahin, wo es vertraut ist?

Er wirkte hin und hergerissen und hat sich letztendlich für draußen entschieden.

Als es dunkel wurde, habe ich seine CD abgestellt und das Fenster des Vogelzimmers zu gemacht,
damit Spatzi da nicht doch noch rein fliegt und der Kater dann wohlmöglich heute Nacht hinterher  geht.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob Spatzi sich morgen früh noch wieder sehen lässt und wenn ja, wie er sich verhält. 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich ein sehr gutes Gefühl  – vom gesamten Verhalten und Flugbild ist er bis auf seine
Gespräche mit mir nicht von den wilden Spatzen zu unterscheiden.

Ich denke, seine Chancen, es zu schaffen sind nicht schlechter, als die seiner wilden Artgenossen.

Marco und Polo sind schon wieder gewachsen, streiten sich, was das Zeug hält ums Futter und hatten heute
8 fleissige Insektenfänger und Fütterer.

Für mich war das klasse, da ich mich ganz auf Spatzi konzentrieren konnte und mich um die zwei
nicht kümmern musste.

Die Kids machen das so dermaßen gewissenhaft – es ist eine wahre Freude, ihnen zuzuschauen. 

Nachfolgend noch 3 Fotos von den zweien von heute.

Von Spatzi habe ich leider keine neuen Fotos mehr,
weil ich das schlichtweg vergessen habe, bevor ich ihn raus ließ……


----------



## bekamax (7. Aug. 2015)

Hi Kirstin,
Riesen- ,Riesen-, Riesenkompliment für deine liebevolle Fürsorge!
Und dass du Kinder und Jugendliche auch noch so dafür begeistern kannst, sodass sie es nicht nur mal für ein paar Stunden interessant finden:


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2015)

Schön, daß es wieder einer geschafft hat


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2015)

Juhuuuu!

Spatzi hat die Nacht gut überstanden!!!

Heute morgen kam ich raus, rief ihn - keine Antwort.

Ich dachte so: okay, das wars - er wird nicht wieder kommen.
Aber vorsichtshalber, damit er eine Orientierungshilfe hat, habe ich dann
den CD Player mit seiner Vogelmusik und das Käfigteil mit seinem alten Sitzplatz
unter das Carportdach auf den Kaffeetisch befördert.

Rund 15 Minuten, nachdem seine CD angestellt war, hörte ich seinen Bettelruf in den Bäumen.
Natürlich habe ich gleich geantwortet.
Er flog rüber zur Hofkante in die und flatterte aufgeregt hin und her und bettelte und bettelte.

Ich also mit etwas Futter dahin.
Er traute sich aber nicht, an mich ranzukommen.

Also habe ich mich mitten auf den Hof gesetzt und gewartet.
Keine Minute später sass er auf dem Fussboden neben mir und ließ sich von der Pinzette ausgiebig mit
Meisenknödel und geflocktem Getreide und Sämereien füttern und ging anschließend ganz selbstverständlich
zum Trinken auf seine Tränkeschale 

Dann verschwand er wieder in die Bäume.
Eine halbe Stunde später hörte ich ihn wieder - antwortete, aber ging nicht von meinem Sitzplatz weg.
Spatzi umflog das Carprotdach misstrauisch von Sitzplatz zu Sitzplatz, nutzte da sehr geschickt jede Deckung,
bettelnd ca 10 Minuten bis er den Tisch unter dem Dach als sicher einstufte.

Dann fasste er allen Mut zusammen und landete vor mir auf dem Tisch in der
Futterschüssel und ließ sich füttern und futterte auch selbst 

Das Eis ist gebrochen - er war seither schon 3 x wieder da und weiss jetzt genau, wo er, wenn er will alles
bekommt.

Jetzt bin ich wirklich beruhigt, weil ich weiss, dass er es gepackt hat 

LG
Tanny


uuups, Fotos vergessen:

1. in der __ Birke gegenüber vom Carport beim Sondieren der Lage (der Punkt in der Mitte) 
2. der neue alte Sitz und Futterplatz mit Vogelmusik


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2015)

jetzt hat Spatzi den Bogen raus 

die ersten male kam er noch nur auf den Tisch, wenn ich allein dort sass und mich nicht rührte.

jetzt fliegt er so ein bis zwei mal die Stunde hier ein - egal, wer hier noch sitzt - lässt sich füttern
und frisst aber auch selbst, wenn ihm nicht gefällt, was ich ihm hinhalte - wählerisch der Knirps 

Da er es überhaupt nicht mag, wenn ich die Camera zur Hand nehme und auf ihn halte, habe ich sie
auf den Tisch gestellt, den Futterplatz scharf gestellt und nur noch mit der rechten Hand ausgelöst,
während ich links gefüttert habe :
                   

 ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der kleine Knirps uns als "Mitesser" am Tisch erhalten bleibt - auch wenn er erwachsen ist


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2015)

Das wird bestimmt mal so ein Kuchenkrümeldieb wie die Spatzen z.B. im Leipziger Zoo, die auch schon mal Kuchenstück und Kuchenkrümel verwechseln...


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2015)

Freut mich, daß es so gut weitergeht.


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2015)

Spatzi ist bis abends um 20 Uhr noch einige Male gekommen.
Als ich um 20 Uhr seine CD aus gemacht habe, war bei Spatzi schlagartig Ruhe und er tauchte nicht mehr auf.

Das ist wirklich eine so tolle Sache mit der Vogelstimmen CD, dass ich künftig bei allen Zöglingen
ausgenommen Schwalben (die finden auch so nach Hause)
diese CD bereits in der letzten Phase der Nestlingszeit und im Vogelzimmer laufen lassen werde.

Wenn die Vögel dann zum ersten Mal ausfliegen, kann ich einfach die CD von dort,
wo sie Futter und einen sicheren Landeplatz finden, weiter spielen und sie werden sich daran orientieren
und ich muss nicht den ganzen Tag „piepsend“ über den Hof rennen.

Marco und Polo geht es unverändert gut.

Sie sind jetzt aus ihrer kleinen Kokosnuss in ein geräumigeres Nest umgezogen,
da sie mittlerweile selbst die Balance halten können und dafür nicht mehr die Enge des kleinen, tiefen Nestes benötigen. 

Außerdem brauchen sie keine Wärmeplatte mehr und haben darum jetzt ein Pappdach über dem Nest.


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2015)

Hab ich das irgendwo verpasst, oder war es noch nicht ganz klar, was Marco und Polo mal werden, wenn
sie groß sind ??


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2015)

...mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Hausrotschwänze 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## soli (8. Aug. 2015)

Mesch Kirstin, ich bin wirklich beeindruckt über deinen Einsatz! Das gibt einen ganz großen Daumen nach oben  Und ich frage mich wo du die Zeit und Energie hernimmst! Schade, dass wir dieses Jahr keinen Norddeutschlandbesuch machen. Ich hätte mir die beiden gerne angeschaut. Das war sehr niedlich letztes Jahr mit Sunny!


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2015)

soli schrieb:


> Das gibt einen ganz großen Daumen nach oben



Der "Daumen nach oben" ist groß ...
Den hat sich Kirstin verdient 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2015)

@soli und @Helmut:
 danke ....wegen der Zeit:
der Haushalt bleibt halt liegen...dafür ist im Winter wieder genug Zeit 


Heute morgen, als ich raus kam sass Spatzi bereits inmitten eines kleinen Schwarms anderer
Spatzen in der __ Birke.

Als ich ihn "lockte", kam er sofort auf den Tisch gesegelt, bettelte, fraß, trank und dann flog er
zurück in die Birke und als hätten die anderen nur auf ihn gewartet hoben sie dann alle
Richtung Garten ab.

Die CD braucht er nicht mehr.

Den ganzen Tag über meldete Spatzi sich immer mal wieder.
Er kommt anders als die Schwalben nicht einfach so in die Sitzecke geflogen.
Er hockt sich in die Birke, ruft nach mir und erst, wenn ich antworte kommt er rüber.

Dabei ist er extrem achtsam.
Sowie sich irgendwo auch nur die kleinste Kleinigkeit bewegt, ist er erstmal wieder
verschwunden 

Außerdem ist Spatzi wählerisch geworden:
Körner, Sämereien und Co brauche ich ihm gar nicht erst mit der Pinzette hinzuhalten.
Er wünscht Grashüpfer, __ Fliegen und Apfel!

Mittlerweile schaut er sich ganz, ganz genau an, was ich ihm hinhalte und wenn es nicht das
Richtige ist, dann schimpft er gewaltig, bis die korrekte Nahrung gereicht wird 

Wenn er Körner will, fliegt er direkt zur Schüssel und bedient sich selbst 

Seit heute Mittag betteln hier noch einige Spatzen ihre Eltern an.
Es scheint also irgendwo ein Nest flügge geworden zu sein.
 schön, dann hat Spatzi viele gleichaltrige Kumpel 


Marco & Polo fressen mittlerweile locker das Doppelte von dem, was es noch vor
einigen Tagen war.
 und sie wachsen und gedeihen.

Da das Esszimmer kaum Geräusche von draußen rein lässt, ist es da ziemlich "langweilig" für
so kleine Vögelchen.

Weil sie jetzt keine Wärmeplatte mehr brauchen, habe ich also einen großen Kleintierkäfig
auf den Tisch auf der Diele gestellt und das Nest da rein gesetzt.

So können die Kleinen tagsüber hunde- und katzensicher das wahre Leben live
mitbekommen.

Schade nur, dass das Rotschwanzbrutpaar auf der Diele schon lange durch ist
und sich dort nicht mehr sehen lässt.

Sonst würden sie nicht nur Schwalben und Menschen mitbekommen, sondern auch
Vögel ihrer eigenen Art.
Dafür läuft aber ab sofort tagsüber im Hintergrund Spatzis Vogel CD 

Nachts nehme ich das Nest natürlich wieder mit rein ins Eßzimmer.

Diese Variante hat zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass absolut jeder, der auf der Diele
an den zweien vorbei geht, gleich ein paar Happen "reinschiebt" 

Was auffällig ist:
entgegen aller Empfehlungen zur Fütterung, die ich bisher irgendwo gefunden habe,
habe ich das Gefühl, dass Hausrotschwänze Heimchen nicht so ideal vertragen,
wie andere.

Dafür lieben sie neben Fliegen Grashüpfer und die kleinen __ Spinnen, die auf der
Weide zu Hauf in den Gundermannblättern leben.

Außerdem stehen Schuster und die ganz kleinen weissen Motten(?),
die ebenfalls auf der Weide in Massen zusammen mit den Grashüpfern auffliegen,
wenn man da durchgeht, auf dem Speiseplan.

last not least noch Gewitterfliegen - die mögen sie gerne, ist aber immer schwierig,
die zu füttern, ohne, dass die Hälfte am Schnabel hängen bleibt.

Zu dem Schluss, dass Heimchen nur  in geringen Mengen geeignet sind, bin ich gekommen
nachdem ich erst beobachtete, dass der Kot nach einer Heimchenmahlzeit zwar noch
"verpackt" war, aber deutlich mehr "freie Flüssigkeit" enthielt.

Außerdem war auffällig, dass sie bei Heimchen spätestens nach dem 2. nicht mehr
bettelten und sich abwandten.

Bei allen anderen Futtertieren erbetteln sie sich ein Vielfaches und der Kot ist in Ordnung.

Darum gibt es Heimchen jetzt nur noch im absoluten Ausnahmefall,
wenn nicht genug frisch gefangene Futtertiere da sind und auch nur zusammen mit
anderen Futtertieren (Fliegen oder so).

Aber meistens habe ich genug, weil ich von allem, was wir fangen, wenn viele
"Insektenjäger" da sind, einiges einfriere.

...und hier die zwei heute:


----------



## soli (8. Aug. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Der "Daumen nach oben" ist groß ...
> Den hat sich Kirstin verdient
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut



Ha, jetzt hab ich die großen Smiley auch gefunden  Und ich hab mich immer schon gefragt wo Kirstin diese tollen Dinger her hat


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2015)

jetzt weiss ich, woher das Wort "frecher Spatz" kommt :

Spatzi kommt jetzt ohne, dass ich ihn rufe, wenn er meint, dass es mal wieder Zeit für eine Mahlzeit ist.
Obst ist nicht mehr interessant - ich schätze, das besorgt er sich im Garten selbst.

Nein, es müssen Insekten sein.
Grashüpfer sind klasse, Mehlwürmer auch und __ Fliegen - davon aber mindestens 10 Stück.

Als Spatzi zum x-ten mal ankam und nur eine Fliege in seiner Schüssel fand, kam er
schimpfend zu meiner Hand, die auf dem Tisch "lag", steckte den Kopf zwischen Zeigefinger und
Daumen um zu schauen, ob darunter vielleicht noch etwas liegt und da das nicht der Fall war,
pickte er eben mal in meine Handinnenfläche: "Fliege - Fliegen - Fliegen - ich will Fliegen!!!!!"

...und so sieht es aus in unserer Sitzecke, wenn ein Spatz da seine
Speisekammer hat und wir auf Futterjagd sind:

   

...der Kleine ist wirklich zum Lachen.....

Marco und Polo haben noch einmal ein neues Nest bezogen.
Das Schwalbenkunstnest funktionierte irgendwie nicht.
Es war zu tief und zu steil in den Wänden.
Darum habe ich das Nest, was ein Vogel im Frühjahr unter dem Dach der Sitzecke gebaut
aber nie bezogen hat, abgenommen und den zweien mit __ Moos ausgepolstert.
Das "Dach" besteht aus alten Wollsocken (darum bewahre ich immer alle auf, die durchgelaufen sind).
Das gefällt ihnen jetzt ausgezeichnet 

Die zwei fressen deutlich mehr, als jede Schwalbe...und jetzt weiss ich auch warum:
ich habe mal zu Rotschwänzen ein wenig gesucht und diese Seite gefunden:

* defekter Link entfernt *

...da steht unter "Brutbiologie", dass die Rotschwanzeltern bis zu 380 mal am Tag füttern 

...da können wir glaube ich nicht ganz mithalten....
...aber, wenn ich mir das Wachstum anschaue, dann machen wir das auch nicht ganz schlecht 

Heimchen gab es heute gar nicht.
Stattdessen Fliegen, Grashüpfer, __ Spinnen, Motten und (schweren Herzens) für jeden einen Schmetterling.

Die Schmetterlinge fielen mir ehrlich gesagt schwer und ich habe darauf geachtet, zwei zu fangen,
wo die Flügel sowieso schon schwer beschädigt waren.

Aber Abwechselung muss nun mal sein, damit sie sich gut entwickeln.

Auf folgendem Foto seht Ihr rechts unten die Gebeine der Grashüpfer, die die zwei zwischen
12 und ca 17.30 Uhr verdrückt haben - rechts oben das, was in der gleichen Zeit hinten wieder raus kam 

Dazu kamen nochmal soviele Fliegen, je ein Schmetterling, ca 15 Motten  pro Kopf und ungefähr 20 Spinnen plus
ein paar Schuster.

Dasselbe (ohne Schmetterlinge) haben die zwei dann auch schon mal vormittags verdrückt und nach dem Foto
bis zum Schlafen gehen gegen 21 Uhr  nochmal je ca 20 Grashüpfer plus ungezählte Fliegen.

   

...da muss man einfach ganz schön wachsen


----------



## soli (10. Aug. 2015)

Mein Gott, Kirstin! Ich hatte ja keine Vorstellung wie viel die weghauen!!!! Da bist du ja wirklich den ganzen Tag beschäftig! Schönes Bild übrigens mit den ganzen Fliegenklatschen auf dem Tisch


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2015)

Tanny, 
vielleicht solltest Du so so ganz nebenbei noch eine __ Fliegen-Mücken-Motten-Heimchen-Zuchtstation aufmachen


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest Du so so ganz nebenbei noch eine __ Fliegen-Mücken-Motten-Heimchen-Zuchtstation aufmachen



 das habe ich schon - das sind meine Wiesen 

Würde ich die Futtertiere im Terrarium züchten, würden sie vermutlich nicht ausreichen, um die Vögelchen
adäquat mit Nährstoffen zu versorgen, weil die Futtertiere von mir nicht so vielseitig ernährt werden können,
wie es die Natur macht.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2015)

Naja so ein Stück Fleisch irgendwo draußen erhöht plaziert so das die __ Fliegen ihre Eier drauf parken können und dann die __ Würmer sammeln. Das sollte eine gute Protein Ergänzung sein. 

LG René


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Rene,

....schlaue Idee, aber
BITTE DAS NIEMALS MACHEN !!!!

Junge Vögel, die noch nicht eigenständig Futter aufnehmen und alles abschlucken,was man
reinsteckt , dürfen NIE-NIE-NIEMALS mit FLIEGENMADEN gefüttert werden.

Fliegenmaden sind Fleischfresser und extrem robust.
Wenn auch nur eine nicht richtig abgetötet ist, fressen sie sich im Vogel durch die Darmwand.
Das ist das Todesurteil.
Außerdem sind Fliegenmaden genau wie Mehlwürmer von ihrer Zusammensetzung für die meisten
Singvögel zur Aufzucht ungeeignet und verursachen Schäden durch Fütterungsfehler.

Man kann aber natürlich ein Stück Fleisch, eine tote Maus oder grünen Pansen auslegen, um dort
dann die __ Fliegen zu klatschen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2015)

Sorry,  hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. 
__ Fliegen legen Eier, Eier werden zu Laden und wenn Fleisch weg zu Fliegen und Nu kannste Füttern. 
Je nach Art der Fliegen zwischen 2 und 6 Wochen.

LG René


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2015)

okay, jetzt habe auch  ich es verstanden


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2015)

Aber trotzdem war der Hinweis mal wichtig, ich hätte das z.B. nicht gewusst.


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2015)

Nachtrag:
Den Maden kannste dann Natürlich auch mal was anderes zum Futtern anbieten, wie Obst zB.

LG René


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2015)

Die maden sind nicht das Problem, die ernähren sich in der Natur auch nur von dem Kadaver oder dem lebenden Tier, in dem sie geschlüpft sind.
Problematisch wird es mit der Ernährung der __ Fliegen bevor sie verfüttert werden - da müsstest Du dann neben Obst noch ganz viel anders anbieten, damit die Fliegen wirklich vielseitig ernährt sind.....
...wie z.B......Pferdeäppel, Hundesch...., ein menschliches Klo, Wiesenblumen, ein Marmeladenbrot, ein paar Weidetiere, einen Mäusekadaver usw. usw. 


....und nun zu meinen kleinen "Monstern" 

Spatzi kommt jetzt ganz selbstverständlich, wenn er meint, er müsse etwas Futter fassen auf den Tisch.
Er ist ein lustiger Geselle geworden und wir haben viel Spass mit ihm.

Ansonsten ist er mit anderen Spatzen unterwegs und in der Truppe kann ich ihn nicht mehr
von den anderen unterscheiden 

Einer seiner Kumpel ist ihm heute 2 x zum Tisch gefolgt und in letzter Sekunde auf die Dachrinne abgebogen,
von wo er neidisch zusah, wie Spatzi sich den Bauch vollschlug.

Ich bi gespannt, wie lange es dauert, dass sein Kumpel mit auf dem Tisch landet 


Marco und Polo sind die reinsten Streithähne.
Mittlerweile klauen sie sich gegenseitig das Futter aus dem Schnabel, versuchen sich gegenseitig
beim Kampf um den nächsten Happen "nieder zu trampeln" und sind absolut unersättlich.

Da ich mit dem Futter reinschieben nicht so schnell bin, wie die Eltern - immerhin muss ich die Grashüpfer erst noch entbeinen und die Fliegen aus dem Wasserglas fischen, lehnen die zwei sich voller Ungeduld so weit aus dem Nest, dass mindestens einer von beiden rauspurzelt und dann davor steht und den Schnabel aufsperrt....frei nach dem Motto: "ich bin dichter dran, also krieg ich auch mehr"

heute ist das 3 x passiert - die sind wirklich quirlig 

Aber es geht ihnen dabei blendend

Den Rest des Tagesberichtes werde ich gleich im Schwalbenthread weiterführen, da unser Neuzugang dahin gehört 

Hier die Fotos von heute von Marco und Polo:


----------



## Tanny (11. Aug. 2015)

Heute habe ich mal wieder die Kamera auf den Tisch gestellt, um
Spatzi bei seinen Fressorgien zu fotografieren.

Er frisst mittlerweile perfekt selbst und ist richtig erwachsen.
Rein Proforma bettelt er mich an und nimmt ein oder zwei Happen von der Pinzette -
aber eigentlich nervt es ihn, dass  in der Pinzette immer so wenig drin ist 

               

Marco und Polo werden wohl irgendwann in naher Zukunft ins Vogelzimmer umziehen 

Abgesehen davon, dass sie schon fleißig mit den Flügeln schlagen,
hüpfen sie jetzt regelmäßig aus dem Nest der Futterpinzette entgegen, weil ich ihnen
nicht schnell genug bin.
Da stehen sie dann auf ihren schier endlos langen, dünnen Beinen "hoch aufgerichtet" und betteln
um die Wette.
Der Hammer: wenn das Füttern vorbei ist, klettern beide wieder zurück ins Nest 

Heute habe ich es zum allerersten Mal erlebt, dass sie beide eine Fliege verweigert
haben und sich stattdessen umdrehten und die Köpfchen in die Wollsocken steckten.....
...die zwei waren so pappensatt - da passte nichts mehr rein.

6 Kids haben von ca 10 - 15 Uhr __ Fliegen geklatscht, Grashüpfer, Motten und __ Spinnen gefangen und
immer, wenn sie was hatten, gleich gefüttert.....

.....da sie dank dieser Schermaus, die die Katzen angeschleppt hatten,

   
sehr, sehr erfolgreich bei der Fliegenjagd waren,
haben Marco und Polo irgendwann die Segel gestrichen 

....allerdings hielt diese Appetitlosigkeit nur ca 20 Minuten an - dann waren sie wieder ganz die alten
Krawallnudeln 

...und hier dann noch die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (11. Aug. 2015)




----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2015)

Heute habe ich mal mitgezählt:

Marco und Polo haben bei nur einer Mahlzeit jeder 5 Grashüpfer , 15 __ Fliegen und 3 __ Spinnen verdrückt
....und haben danach immer noch so gebettelt, als hätten sie nichts bekommen

...ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viel in noch hätte geben müssen, damit sie nicht mehr betteln 

Heute habe ich bei dem Kleintierstall das vordere Gitter mit einem Gazevorhang bespannt, da
ich befürchten musste, dass die zwei sich, wenn man das Futter nicht schnell genug
vorbereitet, nicht nur aus dem Nest zur Käfigkante begeben, sondern auch gleich durchs Gitter quetschen.

Zu Fuss sind die zwei jetzt richtig wendig und sicher 

ich bin sehr gespannt, wann die ersten Flugversuche kommen 

...und so sehen sie heute aus:


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2015)

... klasse Bilder
und die kleinen Gesichter schauen regelrecht verschmitzt!
LG Eva-Maria


----------



## Tanny (13. Aug. 2015)

Ich schätze, Marco und Polo werden spätestens dieses Wochenende, vielleicht aber
auch schon morgen zumindest tagsüber ins Vogelzimmer umziehen 

Die zwei fangen an, wenn ich mit Futter komme, im Nest um die Wette zu flattern
und einmal kam mir ein kleiner Wicht bis an den Käfigrand entgegen gehüpft/geflattert/gestürzt - was
das nun genau war, konnte ich nicht wirklich identifizieren.....

....aber für einen Moment hatte ich wirklich Angst, dass er über den Käfigrand segelt......

Wenn sie umziehen, kommen sie nachts noch so lange wieder ins Haus, bis sie wirklich ihr
Nest verlassen.

Dann bleiben sie auch Nachts im Vogelzimmer und bekommen dort viele lebende fliegende und krabbelnde
Insekten reingesetzt zum Jagen üben 

Was die Vogelart anbelangt, denke ich müssen wir die Vermutung "Hausrotschwanz" wohl verwerfen.

Wenn ich mir das Gefieder so anschaue, dann sind das Bachstelzen 

...und hier die Fotos von heute:

                   

...und nachgeliefert: der "ausbruchsicher" verkleidete Kleintierkäfig


----------



## Tanny (15. Aug. 2015)

Gestern  Abend hatten wir direkt über dem Haus ein so schweres Gewitter, daß ich den PC und alles
andere lieber ausgelassen habe - fast eine Stunde stand das Unwetter über dem Haus -
Blitze und Donner von allen Seiten und im Sekundentakt - es war gigantisch!

Jetzt also erst heute den Bericht von gestern:

Marco hat seinen Frisör gewechselt.
Er hat sich jetzt für eine "seriösere" Frisur entschieden
Polo ist noch bei seinem "Punkfrisör" geblieben.......

Marco und Polo sind mittlerweile so aktiv, dass ich sie gestern ins Vogelzimmer gebracht habe.

Aber da fühlten sie sich alles andere als wohl - sie duckten sich in ihr Nest und wirkten gar nicht glücklich.

Ich schätze, weil sie zur Zeit nur laufen und klettern, aber noch nicht __ fliegen - das wird wohl morgen oder
übermorgen erst kommen.

Also wieder zurück auf die Diele.

Allerdings habe ich den Kleintierkäfig umgebaut und mit Kies, Grassoden, Split und Erde ausgestattet, mit
Stöckchen und kleinen Ästen, einem Stück Kaminholz mit Rinde und Steinen dekoriert, damit
sie dort auf unterschiedlichen Böden laufen und auf Ästen hocken üben können.

Ihre kleinen Krallen sind von der Nesthockerei noch ganz schief und jetzt, wo sie anfangen,
in Windeseile rumzulaufen und zu klettern, werden sie langsam stabiler und gerade.

Insofern denke ich, sind diese Untergründe im Käfig ideal für die "Fußreflexzonenmassage".

Außerdem habe ich gestern recherchiert, was Bachstelzen denn so alles essen:

Alle Gliederfüßler vom Boden UND aus Gewässern in Ufernähe und noch so einiges.
Na da habe ich doch was.....in meinen Tümpeln wimmelt es schließlich
von kleinen Krabblern und Fliegern und immer, wen ich Algen fische, ist das Netz voll davon.

Das ist ja leichte Arbeit.......dachte ich so......

ABER, wen man sie haben will, dann kriegt man sie plötzlich nur schwer. 

Letztendlich habe ich dann eine Technik entwickelt, die funktioniert (wenn auch aufwändig).

Mit Kecher durch den Tümpel, alles von da in einen großen Eimer Wasser, dann warten, bis sich
der Dreck abgesetzt hat.

Schecken und __ Molche und Fische aussortieren und wieder zurück in den Tümpel.

Dann aus Eimer die Algen rausfischen und dann den ganzen Rest durch einen Aquarienkacher
und von dort in ein Glas Wasser.

Dann nochmal Algenreste entfernen und schauen, ob __ Schnecken und Co übersehen wurden.

Danach den Rest wieder durch den Aquarienkacher, dann zudrehen, mit Handschuh
"plattklopfen" (damit mir nichts abhaut) und dann mit der Pinzette aussortieren, was
zu verfüttern ist.

Größere __ Käfer und Larven werden dabei gleich zu Mus verarbeitet, "Stacheln" entfernt.

So habe ich drei satte Mahlzeiten produziert, die die zwei geliebt haben. 

Drin waren unter anderen:
Wasserflöhe, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer,
Libellenlarven und Mini- und Midikrabbler, die ich nicht kenne.

...und abends gab es für jeden eine "Vogelschokolade"
Ich habe je eine Bienenmade springen lassen - da waren die zwei richtig begeistert!

Und haben nach mehr gebettelt......und als dann "nur" eine Fliege kam, hat Marco die
doch glatt verweigert?

.....ja...und heute morgen ist Marco mir zum ersten Mal vom Nest auf den Käfigrand "geflogen"!!!
(waren ja nur einige cm - aber er hat seinen ersten vorsichtigen Flugversuch mit sicherer
Landung geschafft )

...und hier lauter Fotos von gestern Abend :


----------



## Tanny (15. Aug. 2015)




----------



## jolantha (15. Aug. 2015)

Kirstin, 
ich finde die Punkerfrisur einfach nur toll , Polo sieht aus wie ein zerupftes Huhn .


----------



## Tanny (15. Aug. 2015)

Heute habe ich den 2. Umsiedelungsversuch ins Vogelzimmer gemacht - und diesmal erfolgreich 

Nachdem mir gegen Mittag beide bei der Fütterung aus dem Kleintierkäfig entgegen flatterten, war
es eindeutig Zeit für den Umzug

Diesmal habe ich einfach das Unterteil vom Kleintiergehege mitgenommen, so dass es den beiden dort nicht
so fremd vorkam.

Das war super - die zwei wirkten in keiner Weise irritiert durch den neuen Raum.

Marco hat bereits zwei Flugversuche durch den gesamten Raum unternommen
Allerdings klappte das geplante Landemanöver auf einem Zweig nicht und er segelte zu Boden

Das störte ihn aber nicht im geringsten - dann ging er eben zu Fuss weiter....

Polo begnügt sich derweil noch damit, nur einige Zentimeter vom Nest bis zum nächsten Zweig in der
Käfigwane zu "__ fliegen" und dann dort rumzuwandern.

Zum Pause machen und schlafen flitzen die beiden aber im Sauseschritt immer wieder in ihr Nest. 

Aber die ersten Jagderfolge hatten sie schon beide
Ich bin heute 3 x mit dem großen Kecher über die Wiesen und habe Wiesenplankton gefangen und
in der Käfigwanne bei Marco und Polo frei gelassen.

Unter anderem waren da massenweise so kleine Minikrabbler bei, die grün oder braun sind und aussehen,
wie ein Samenkorn von den Gräsern (keine Ahnung, wie die heissen). 

Jedenfalls, als die zwei wahrnahmen, dass sich da etwas am Nestrand bewegt, haben sie das Tierchen
gebannt verfolgt und dann hat sich einer von beiden getraut, zuzupicken.

Ab da war das Eis gebrochen und die zwei hatten einen riesen Spass daran, Krabbler zu verfolgen.

Mit den Fotos wird es jetzt schwierig - sie sind meistens etwas unscharf, weil die zwei jetzt immer
in Bewegung sind....und sei es nur, wenn sie irgendwo stillstehen, dass sie mit dem Schwanz wippen.....

Aber ein wenig kann man trotzdem noch erkennen


----------



## Tanny (16. Aug. 2015)

Marco und Polo haben ihre erste Nacht im Vogelzimmer gut überstanden.

Heute morgen haben sie erstmal wie die Weltmeister gebettelt und sich den Bauch vollgeschlagen.

Die im Vogelzimmer ausgesetzten Ladungen Wiesenplankton interessierten sie zunächst gar nicht.

Vormittags hockten sie überwiegend im Nest und zeigten sich empört, dass ich nicht
mehr im 20 Minuten-Takt auftauche. 

Mittags habe ich sie dann mal eine Stunde auf Futter warten lassen - als ich dann in den Raum kam,
wurde ich von zwei  ungeduldigen Winzlingen angeflogen und jeder meckerte mir in ein Ohr...
...das war geeignet, einen bleibenden Trommelfellschaden zu fabrizieren....

Danach flogen sie in die Zweige und verbrachten den Rest des Tages mit Flugübungen und
Insektensuche am Boden

Wenn immer ich in den Raum kam, wurde ich mit lautem Geschrei angeflogen

Gegen Abend konnten sie nicht mal mehr abwarten, bis ich die __ Fliegen oder die Grashüpfer aus dem
Glas auf den Tisch gelegt und mit der Pinzette aufgenommen habe - Polo wagte als erstes den Vorstoß
und pickte das Futter direkt vom Löffel und Marco schaute sich das 2 x an und dann machte er mit

Heute Abend sind sie nach der letzten Fütterung wieder brav ins Nest, haben sich pappensatt umgedreht
und die Köpfe unter die Wollsocke gesteckt ....Feierabend! Licht aus! Raus! 

Ich bin sehr gespannt, angesichts der täglichen, großen Fortschritte, wie es morgen weiter geht

Die Fotos sind von Mittags.
heute Abend habe ich über 3 verschiedene, telefonische Schwalbenrettungsberatungen vergessen,
die Kamera mit zur letzten Fütterung zu nehmen.


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> heute Abend habe ich über 3 verschiedene, telefonische Schwalbenrettungsberatungen vergessen,
> die Kamera mit zur letzten Fütterung zu nehmen.



Hallo junge Frau, 
soooo geht das aber nicht ! 
Zur Zeit sind Deine Berichte und *Bilder* einmal am Tag meine Lieblingslektüre . 
Einmal sei Dir aber noch verziehen


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2015)

Ja, da schließe ich mich Anne zu 100% an!


----------



## bekamax (17. Aug. 2015)

ich auch....


----------



## Petta (17. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
was macht denn Spatzi ?
Kommt er noch oder habe ich was versäumt ?


----------



## Tanny (17. Aug. 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

@all  also Eure Abendlektüre wird weiter gehen  ...
...ich erwarte in ca. 30 Minuten 4 kleine Rauchschwalben aus Bayern.....

Ich werde dann am späten Abend von Marco, Polo und den vieren genau berichten 

@Petta Spatzi geht es super 
er kommt täglich, holt sich sein Futter (selbst) und ist sehr, sehr scheu - er kommt nur,
wenn ich allein am Tisch sitze oder keiner da ist - und er hat eine Menge guter Kumpel.
Er hat es geschafft 

...bis später dann - jetzt muss ich erstmal schnell die Schwalbenankunft vorbereiten.....


----------



## bekamax (17. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> @all  also Eure Abendlektüre wird weiter gehen  ...
> ...ich erwarte in ca. 30 Minuten 4 kleine Rauchschwalben aus Bayern.....




Es fährt jemand aus BAYERN bis zu dir um Schwälbchen zu retten???? HUT AB!!!!

Ich drück mal die Daumen, dass die Kleinen die lange Fahrt gut überstanden haben!!!!!


----------



## Tanny (17. Aug. 2015)

Zu den Schwalben gibt's nachher im anderen Thread den Bericht 


Hier erst mal weiter mit Marco und Polo:

Marco und Polo __ fliegen, was das Zeug hält.
Wenn ich zur Tür rein komme, sitzen sie mir schon auf Kopf und Schulter,
bevor ich überhaupt im Raum bin.

Beide können jetzt ihr Futter auch vom Boden aufpicken. 

Ab und an betteln sie noch mal um ein Stück von der Pinzette, aber dann geht es ihnen zu langsam
und sie rennen in einem gigantischen Tempo von Futtertier zu Futtertier und streiten darum, wer es bekommt. 

So ganz ohne Schaden ist ihre lange Reise am Anfang ihres Lebens allerdings offenbar
doch nicht gewesen. 


Sie haben beide mehr oder weniger „verkrüppelte“ Füße.
Als sie Nestlinge waren, ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.

Ich erinnere mich, dass ich sie so untergebracht habe, dass ich sie möglichst nicht in die Hand nehmen muss,
weil mir ihre ellenlangen Beinchen und Füßchen so zerbrechlich vorkamen.

Ina sagte Anfangs mal:
die Füsse sehen aus, als ob sie nicht zu ihnen gehören – sie schlabbern da so rum.

Ich dachte, da ich diese Vogelart (damals dachten wir ja noch Rotschwanz, aber bei __ Bachstelze
wäre es nicht anders gewesen)
nicht kannte, dass das normal ist und sich die Füße erst, wenn sie sie benutzen richtig ausbilden.

Insofern habe ich der Sache keine Beachtung geschenkt. 

Als sie anfingen, zu laufen, waren sie unbeholfen – aber auf den Handtüchern im Kleintiergehege sahen
die Krallen zwar etwas schief aus, aber ich ging davon aus, dass sich das „einlaufen“ muss.

Als ich sie dann zum ersten mal ins Vogelzimmer brachte, fiel mir das ganze Ausmaß erstmals ins Auge
 und ich habe hin und her überlegt, was die Ursache sein könnte.

Ich vermute, dass sie durch die zwei (zu dem Zeitpunkt sehr kalten) Nächte und Tage
ohne wärmende Mutter plus kein Futter zwei Tage nahezu unbeweglich im Nest gehockt haben
und die Beine und Füsse nicht richtig durchblutet wurden – ich denke, die sind beinahe abgestorben.

Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich meinem Tierarzt bei meinen Recherchen, welche Vogelart das sein könnte,
auf Nachfrage sagte, dass sie gräuliche Beine hätten.

Mittlerweile sind die Beine rosa aber die Fussgelenke und die Krallen sind noch dunkler – teilweise auch rosa,
 aber teilweise noch gräulich.

Allerdings scheinen die Füße sich, seit die zwei so viel laufen (auf unterschiedlichen Böden) deutlich zu erholen.
Bei Polo sind sie mittlerweile fast normal. 

Marco ist deutlich heftiger betroffen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das vollständig behebt – aber er kommt immer besser damit zurecht
 und zwischendurch – bei bestimmten Bewegungen - steht er auch mal gerader.

Allerdings scheint eine Kralle recht gefühllos.

Jetzt bekommen die zwei seit 3 Tagen TendoAllium Kügelchen mit ins Trinkwasser und ich hoffe,
dass sich da noch möglichst viel verbessert.

Klar kommen sie aber auch so und ich denke nicht, dass es ihrem zukünftigen Leben in Freiheit im Wege steht.

Ich ärgere mich schwarz, dass ich das damals, als mir die Kraftlosigkeit der Füße bei den Küken auffiel,
das nicht hinterfragt habe, sondern als „normal“ angenommen habe.

Vielleicht hätte ich da von Anfang an mit etwas Physio was bessern können…
.....aber vielleicht hätte ich auch nichts ändern können.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich da mal wieder gelernt, dass ich bei mir unbekannten Arten wirklich
absolut alles hinterfragen sollte….egal, wie sehr ich glaube, dass etwas normal ist. 

Zum Glück geht den beiden das trotz dieser Behinderung blendend und sie haben schon
ihre erste „leichte“ Beute (Schuster) erlegt.

Sie bekommen jetzt täglicher mehrere Kecherladungen  lebende Beute und trainieren
fleissig zwischen den Fütterungen. 

...und hier Fotos von heute - da kann man das mit den Füßen auch ganz gut sehen:


----------



## Tanny (17. Aug. 2015)




----------



## Freshwater (17. Aug. 2015)

wer braucht schon beine wenn er flügel hat!


----------



## Tanny (17. Aug. 2015)

@Freshwater

 danke für den Tröstversuch 
...aber leider sind gerade Bachstelzen eher  "Läufer" bei der Jagd......

....aber so fix, wie sie sind, werden sie es schon schaffen


----------



## misudapi (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin, 
ich glaube auch das die beiden es schaffen werden. Tiere können eine ganze Menge "wegstecken".
Denke nur mal an die wilden Stadttauben, denen Zehen oder ganze Füße fehlen. Sie humpeln durch die Straßen und ziehen trotzdem Jungtiere Hoch.
Auch hatte ich einen Gouldamadinen-Hahn, den ein Bein fehlte. Er hatte trotz des Problems sogar im Nest noch erfolgreich tretten können.
Und so wie die "Rocker" stehen, __ fliegen bald zwei mehr um dein Hof rum.
Das wird schon!!!!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (18. Aug. 2015)

Danke für Eure aufmunternden Worte 

Ich habe auch keinen Zweifel, dass sie es schaffen trotz der "Behinderung"
- trotzdem ärgert es mich maßlos, dass ich das so lange falsch eingeschätzt habe......

Marco und Polo geht es nach wie vor super.
Sie sind jetzt den ganzen Tag in Aktion - auch wenn die Jagd (zumindest die im Flug)
oft noch eher erfolglos ist 

Heute war der totale "Horrortag" für mich und für die Vögel 

Wir haben seit heute Morgen Dauerregen - nicht ein wenig Getröpfel, nein RICHTIG Regen - als ob jemand
vergessen hat, die Dusche wieder abzustellen 

Entsprechend waren __ Fliegen eher mager zu finden.
Also bin ich heute morgen kurz nach Elmshorn gefahren und wollte, da ich nur noch ein Paket hatte,
mir noch Heimchen holen, um eine Notration vorrätig zu haben....

 Sämtliche Futtertiere sind "aus" und kommen erst morgen neu....

...na toll. Da hätte ich mir die Fahrt in die Stadt auch sparen können.

Also zurück und dann den ganzen Tag im strömenden Regen mit Kecher
über die Koppeln und Grashüpfer, Schuster, Motten und Fliegen (aus den Brennesseln) gekechert.

Bei strömenden Regen ist das mehr als mühsam, weil sich all die Insekten im tiefen Gras verkrochen haben.

Mein Tag heute verlief in etwa so (ohne Pause):
Regenzeug an, Futtertiere kechern, zu Marco und Polo - füttern, zu den Schwalben - füttern,
ins Bad, die durchnässten Klamotten ausziehen, neue Robe anziehen und wieder Futtertiere kechern........

So ging es in einer Endlosschleife bis abends um ca 20.30 Uhr.
Dann war ich total erschossen. 

Marco und Polo haben es wenig zu schätzen gewusst - jedes Mal, wenn ich triefend nass rein kam,
um ihnen meine Beute abzuliefern, habe ich mir schimpfende Kritik angehört, weil es so lange dauerte.

Immerhin hatte das den Vorteil, dass sie sich ernsthaft bemüht haben, in der Zwischenzeit selbst zu
 jagen - super Training 

Neben einigen Kecherladungen Wiesenplankton habe ich auch 3 x auf dem Misthaufen Gewitterfliegen
gekechert und im Vogelzimmer frei gelassen - das war filmreif zu sehen, wie die zwei
hinter den kleinen Fliegen herrannten. 

Die toten Futtertiere, die ich anschleppe, füttere ich nicht mehr mit der Pinzette,
sondern streue sie auf das Pappdach über dem Nest.

Da stürzen sie dann beide hin und sammeln die schneller ein, als ich schauen kann.

Einmal haben sie sich den letzten großen Grashüpfer gleichzeitig geschnappt und Tauziehen
gemacht - ich habe Tränen gelacht.

Die zwei werden immer lustiger 

Fotos folgen morgen - ich habe die Kamera bei dem Wetter den ganzen Tag nicht draußen
gehabt und heute Abend festgestellt, dass ich vergessen habe, den Akku aufzuladen.


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2015)

Ooooch Kirstin,
Du armes Mensch ,   ,
ich kann das nachfühlen, bei uns hat es genauso gegossen, ich mußte auch ein paarmal raus, 
und war jedesmal klitschnass. 
Es kann aber ja nur wieder besser werden


----------



## Tanny (19. Aug. 2015)

Es regnet immer noch - aber ich war heute morgen schon 2 x jagen.........

Danach gings in die Stadt ins Futterhaus und ich habe die brandneue
Heimchenlieferung aufgekauft 

....zum Entsetzen der Mitarbeiter 

Jetzt stehen rund 20 Pakete Heimchen im Gefrierfach und ich habe etwas Entlastung.

Wenn es so extrem schüttet, gibt es eine Heimchen-Zwischenmahlzeit und ich habe die Kleinen satt,
ohne, dass ich in der Dauerdusche stehe 

Heute hatten Marco und Polo zwei Premieren:
1. habe ich ihnen ein paar Pakete kleine Heimchen und Steppengrillen und Wüstengrillen mitgebracht.

Davon habe ich ihnen gleich mal je ein halbes Paket im Vogelzimmer ausgeschüttet. 

Ihr hättet sehen sollen, was das für ein Schauspiel war!

Die zwei sind wie die Wüstenrennmäuse hinter den Tierchen her und haben sie sich geschnappt.

Zuerst haben sie sie vor Schreck wieder losgelassen, als sie sich bewegten, 
aber dann haben sie kapiert, dass man die essen kann und festhalten muss,
wenn sie nicht wieder abhauen sollen. 

Als sie das begriffen hatten, gab es kein Halten mehr.

Jetzt gibt es jedes mal, wenn ich ins Zimmer komme, neben Wiesenplankton
auch ein paar von den kleinen Hüpfern.

2. habe ich heute versuchsweise die 4 Schwalben mit im Vogelzimmer untergebracht.
Dazu mehr im Schwalbenthread.

Nur soviel:
Marco und Polo haben interessiert geschaut, aber dann die Schwalben ignoriert 
.... bis ich anfing zu füttern....

Da versuchten sie, mir das Futter für die Schwalben zu stehlen

Aber das habe ich dann geregelt bekommen, indem sie in der Zwischenzeit ein paar
lebende Hüpfer bekamen.

Auf den Fotos (die ich heute nachgeholt habe), sind sie gerade pappensatt.

Auf dem Pappkarton, das ist Marco - im Ast sitzt Polo.


----------



## Finalein (19. Aug. 2015)

Voll cool, was Du da machst. Habe das eben gelesen, ist echt stark.
Ich habe Seiten vorher was gelesen über den Pink Schlafanzug. Ich weiß, daß rot eine Signalfarbe ist für Vögel, vielleicht daher die
Angst. Aber sehr schön, was für Mühe Du Dir gibst, um sie zu retten.


----------



## Freshwater (19. Aug. 2015)

kaufst du für deine vögelchen viel futtertiere im zoohandel, ich meine da du ja dauernd irgendwelches geflatter aufziehst?


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,

nein, eigentlich nicht - normalerweise fangen wir die Futtertiere hier auf der Koppel.
Aber bei dem dauerhaft miesen Wetter der letzten Tage haben sich die Insekten verzogen - ich
bin völlig durchnässt und es sind 4 weitere Schnäbel dazu gekommen.....da habe ich dann doch
mal im Futterhaus zugeschlagen


----------



## Freshwater (20. Aug. 2015)

hi tanny,
da ich mich ja lange auch mit terraristik beschäftigt habe, war ich natürlich auch in den entsprechenden foren unterwegs.
viele, viele von den leuten züchten ihre futtertiere selbst und haben auch oft was abzugeben.
nur so als tip gedacht, damit du nicht das teure zeugs vom futterhaus kaufen musst.
ich selber habe immer mindestens 6 verschiedene arten für meine dendrobaten gezüchtet.


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2015)

@Wolfgang  danke für den Tip.

Marco und Polo sind DER Hit 

Mittlerweile können sie richtig gut jagen und sie sind super schnell geworden - im Flug und zu Fuss 

Und obwohl sie alles erjagen können und locker satt werden, genießen sie natürlich trotzdem das Gefüttert werden.

Und Polo ist da besonders findig

Wenn ich die Schwalben füttere, dann bekommen erst Marco und Polo eine Pinzette mit einem Futtertier und dann
nacheinander die vier Schwalben und dann geht es wieder von vorne los.

Polo dauert das viel zu lange....und darum fliegt sie kurzerhand zum Schwalbennest und hockt sich mit in die Reihe und reisst den Schnabel auf 

Also dumm sind die zwei definitiv nicht

Wenn ich zum Vogelzimmer komme, sind sie schon im Anflug und wenn ich die Tür öffne, __ fliegen sie
schnatternd raus, um hinter mir wieder mit rein zu kommen.

Ich denke mal, dieses Wochenende werde ich zum ersten mal mit ihnen raus gehen. 

Mal schauen, was dann geschieht - ob sie wieder kommen, die Nächte noch drinnen verbringen oder aber
in den Weiten meines "Dschungels" verschwinden und sich anderen Bachstelzen anschließen?

Auf jeden Fall können sie genug jagen, um die ersten Tage auch ohne mich zu überleben und sie lassen sich
nicht mehr greifen

Fotos gibt es wieder morgen - heute war absolut keine Zeit dafür - warum, gleich im Schwalbenthread.


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2015)

Marco und Polo sind zwei wirklich lustige Gesellen.

Sie haben nur dummes Zeug im Kopf und sind dabei auch noch total schlau und pfiffig 

Jedes Mal, wen ich ins Vogelzimmer komme, __ fliegen sie erstmal an mir vorbei in den Vorraum
und folgen mir dann wieder zurück.

Wenn ich dann die Schwalben füttere, fliegen sie mit ins Schwalbennest oder hocken sich in das Nest daneben und
reihen sich in die Bettelriege ein....und wenn es nicht schnell genug geht, versuchen sie auch problemlos, den Schwalben
das Futter aus dem Schnabel zu klauen - die sich aber wehren 

Also es gibt keinen ernsthaften Krieg zwischen den Vogelarten.

Als Ina heute füttern war, haben sie mit ihr gefremdelt.

Mit der Jagd sind sie mittlerweile super.
heute hat Polo eine riesige Steppengrille erhascht, die sie so nicht fressen konnte.
Sie hat sie dann lebend zum Wasser befördert und dort ersäuft.
Danach hat sie sie auf einen Stein geschlagen, bis sie die Grille in mehreren Teilen verspeisen konnte -
wobei Marco ihr davon dann die Hälfte klaute 

Die zwei sind soweit, dass sie die große weite Welt erkunden können 

Sofern das Wetter weiter gut bleibt, werde ich morgen früh die Türen aufmachen und sie
hinter mir her nach draußen fliegen lassen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das morgen wird 

...und hier Fotos von eben:


----------



## Tanny (23. Aug. 2015)

Heute war der große Tag!

Nachdem die Vögel morgens 2 x abgefüttert und alle anderen Tiere versorgt waren,
habe ich die Tür zum Vogelzimmer geöffnet und bin rausgegangen und habe die zwei gerufen.

Es dauerte etwas, bis sie beide in den Vorraum geflogen kamen und dann irgendwann flog Marco
vor die Tür und Polo schoss förmlich ebenfalls raus.

Marco war kurz außer Sicht, dann entdeckte ich ihn auf der Kante über der Tür, von wo er sich
die Welt anschaute.

Polo war nirgends zu sehen oder zu hören und antwortete auch nicht, wenn ich rief. 

Marco saß eine ganze Weile über der Tür und als ich ihn irgendwann rief, flog er runter und lief auf dem Hof rum.
Er kam aber nicht zu mir, sondern wich eher aus. 

Irgendwann setzte er sich mitten auf den Hof. 

Ich ging hin, da flüchtete er aber ein Stück.

Schließlich hielt ich ihm ein Futtertier mit der Pinzette hin.
Da kam er angestürzt und ich konnte ihn ohne Probleme von oben greifen. 

Er wirkte auf mich so, wie er sich verhielt,  alles andere als fit genug für draußen.

Darum brachte ich ihn wieder rein, wo er sich neben die Schwalben ins Nest setzte und fortan bei jeder Fütterung
mit bettelte. 

Polo sahen und hörten wir bestimmt eine Stunde gar nicht. 
Als ich dann an die Tümpel kam, hörte ich ihn rufen und als ich antwortete, bekam ich auch Antwort und ich sah ihn
kurz im __ Schilf. 

Dann flog er oben in die Eschen, von wo er mir antwortete und dann war wieder lange, lange Zeit Sendepause.

Im Laufe des Nachmittags  ließ er sich ab und an mal oben auf dem Dach kurz sehen und hören, und war dann
wieder für lange Zeit verschwunden.

Zu mir kam er draußen überhaupt nicht - er war extrem scheu. 

Irgendwie wirkte er hin und hergerissen zwischen:" ich will da nicht hin" und "ich will vielleicht doch"

Ab dem späteren Nachmittag sah und hörte ich ihn dann lange Zeit gar nicht mehr. 

Eigentlich rechnete ich nicht mehr damit, dass er noch wieder kommt.

gegen 19.30 Uhr dann - ich war gerade auf der Koppel, Futtertiere fangen - kam Ina und sagte mir, dass
Polo am Misthaufen ist und irgendwie rein will, aber sich nicht traut. 

Ich also hin und ihn gerufen und gleichzeitig zur Tür und durch diese rein in den Vorraum vom
Vogelzimmer gegangen.

Drinnen habe ich mich dann auf einen Stuhl gesetzt und gelockt.

Polo flog ein oder zweimal an der Tür hin und her,
dann ging er zu Boden und lief zu Fuss zur Tür und kam schließlich rein 

Ina machte von draußen die Tür zu und dann öffnete ich die Tür zum Vogelzimmer, wo Polo freudig rein flog,
Marco begrüsste und dann auf meine Hand geflogen kam und so vertraut mit mir umging, als ob er nie gefremdelt hatte.

Ich war wirklich erleichtert, dass er nicht gleich beim ersten Ausflug die Nacht draußen verbringt. 
Außerdem weiss er jetzt, wie er rein kommen muss und ich werde ihn Morgen sicher morgens leichteren
Herzens raus lassen 

Marco wird morgen drinnen bleiben.
Nachmittags hat er oft auf einem Bein gesessen und das andere Bein geschont.
Seine Füße haben die Belastung seines vergleichsweise kurzen Ausflugs schlecht verkraftet.
Damit hätte er keine Chance.

Erstmal habe ich ihm ein Fußbad für beide Füße verpasst in einem Tee aus Beinwell,
__ Salbei, Spitzwegerich und __ Schafgarbe.

Das hat er genossen und abends war er wieder besser zu Fuß und hat zusammen
mit Polo auch wieder Heimchen gejagt.

Außerdem hat er jetzt in dem Nest, in dem er meistens sitzt, einen dünnen Zweig,
den ich mit einer selbstklebenden Bandage umwickelt habe, so dass er dort ein wenig besser Halt
findet - das nutzt er gerne 

Was bleibt ist, dass die Krallen und die Fußgelenke instabil sind. 

Bei einem Menschenkind würde ich sagen, man würde da mit Schienen/Gipsen arbeiten, um die
Füße/Beine in der richtigen Position zu halten, so dass sich das zurecht wachsen kann.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es so etwas für Vögel gibt.

Nach dem, was ich heute so beobachtet habe, glaube ich, dass er draußen so
kaum eine Überlebenschance haben wird.

Aus diesem Grunde werde ich /habe ich das Problem mit zwei TÄ, mit denen ich schon öfter mal
"kreative Lösungen" für nicht lösbare, gesundheitliche Probleme gesucht und gefunden habe
und einem befreundeten Sportmediziner angesprochen und nun schauen wir mal,
ob wir eine zündende Idee finden, mit der wir die Füße so stabil bekommen,
dass Marco sie auch gebrauchen kann.

Die Fotos sind von heute Abend, nachdem Polo wieder drinnen war.
Marcos sitzt auf den Bildern im Nest, Polo jagt in der Kleintierkäfigwanne lebende Heimchen
 (deswegen auch fast nur unscharfe Bilder von ihm - er ist ständig in schneller Bewegung):


----------



## Tanny (23. Aug. 2015)

Gestern Abend habe ich mir noch sehr lange Gedanken gemacht um Marcos Füße und
wie ich mich mit Marco weiter verhalte.

Gestern tagsüber sass er ja überwiegend relativ ruhig bei den Schwalben und erst, als Polo Abends
wieder da war, wurde er wieder aktiv.

Ob er es mit diesen Füßen draußen packen wird steht in den Sternen.

Eingesperrt leben ist m.E: für einen Wildvogel keine Option - zumal er sich mit seinen
 Füßen "normal" fühlt - er kennt es ja nicht anders.

Ob wir ihm irgendwie helfen können (so, dass es nicht zu einer Tortur wird),
 wissen wir auch noch nicht.

Aufgrund dieser Überlegungen habe ich entschieden, das Schicksal entscheiden zu lassen.

Ich hatte beschlossen, Polo heute nicht allein raus zu lassen, sondern den Vögeln die Entscheidung
zu überlassen.

Wenn Marco aufgrund seiner Behinderung Opfer eines Feindes wird, dann ist das so - aber dann hat er
bis dahin eine glückliche Zeit verlebt.

Vielleicht aber findet er einen Weg, seine Behinderung zu kompensieren und führt damit ein "normales",
freies und damit sicher glückliches Leben.

Heute morgen habe ich also nach der Fütterung die Türen alle offen gelassen und bin raus gegangen,
um für ca 20 Minuten die offenen Türen aus der Ferne zu beobachten.

Weggegangen bin ich, damit die zwei, wenn sie raus gehen, nicht durch mich abgelenkt sind und
sich nicht verlieren wie gestern.

Ich hatte erwartet, dass die zwei raus gehen - weit gefehlt - sie dachten gar nicht dran.
Polo hatte wohl erstmal von gestern genug und Marco macht sowieso nichts ohne Polo.

Nach 20 Minuten habe ich die Türen wieder zu gemacht (damit Katzen und Hunde nicht rein kommen).

Den ganzen Tag nach jeder Fütterung dasselbe Spiel - die zwei sind drinnen geblieben.

Dafür haben beide es heute geschafft, im Flug vor meiner Pinzette in der Luft stehen zu bleiben und
mir das Schwalbenfutter zu klauen

Sie werden immer geschickter.

Morgen kommt die eine TÄ, die ich gestern erwähnte vorbei und wir schauen uns
nochmal Marcos Füsse an.

Vor allem, um zu schauen, ob es sinnvoll wäre, die vermutlich halb abgestorbene Kralle,
 die sich immer quer unter alle anderen Krallen legt
 (und damit das Gehen noch mehr behindert), zu entfernen.

Das werden wir aber nur machen, wenn es für Marco kein grösseres Risiko oder irgendeine
Quälerei bedeuten würde.

Ich glaube, es hat ihnen gut getan, dass sie heute drinnen geblieben sind - sie haben
beide wieder große Fortschritte in ihrer Jagdtechnik gemacht 

Hier Fotos von heute:


----------



## Freshwater (23. Aug. 2015)

schön das du trotz allem bemuttern immer noch der natur ihre daseinsberechtigung gibst!


----------



## pema (24. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
so etwas ist sicherlich schwierig, aber ich würde die Betroffenen entscheiden lassen.
Wenn man durch die Entfernung eines Zehs die Situation für Marco nachhaltig verbessern kann, würde ich es machen lassen.
Die beiden scheinen mir noch etwas zu klein für ein selbstständiges Leben zu sein (oder täusche ich mich da?), vielleicht ist ja Polo einfach nur schon ein paar Tage weiter in der Entwicklung als Marco und der holt noch auf.
Also: ich würde den beiden die die Möglichkeit geben zu wählen (aber das machst du ja sowieso): draußen oder drinnen (All-inclusiv natürlich). Wenn Marco der Meinung ist, draußen ist es auch schön...o.k., dann ist es eben so und die Natur (oder das Schicksal) geht ihren Lauf. Eingesperrt in eine Voliere...hmm, ich glaube nicht, dass das für Vögel ein Leben ist.
Allerdings gibt es ja genug Zoos und Vogelauffangstationen, in deren Volieren Vögel (aus verschiedenen Gründen) ihr Leben verbringen. 
Warte erst einmal ab, wie Marco sich noch entwickelt...rausschmeißen wirst du ihn ja nicht.
petra


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Petra,


pema schrieb:


> Die beiden scheinen mir noch etwas zu klein für ein selbstständiges Leben zu sein (oder täusche ich mich da?), vielleicht ist ja Polo einfach nur schon ein paar Tage weiter in der Entwicklung als Marco und der holt noch auf.



ich glaube, das täuscht.
Ich kann sie immer nur direkt nach dem Füttern fotografieren, weil sie sonst so flink unterwegs sind, dass ich kein scharfes Foto hinbekomme 

Und nach dem Füttern setzen sie sich beide dick aufgeplustert hin und ruhen aus.
Vorm Füttern sind sie gertenschlank und sehen aus, wie richtige kleine Bachstelzen eben aussehen, wenn sie jung sind.

Ich habe mir diverse Vogelsteckbriefe angeschaut und bei Bachstelzen steht immer, dass sie, nachdem sie das Nest verlassen haben und
__ fliegen können, noch etwa eine Woche von den Eltern versorgt werden.
Dann sind sie wohl selbständig.

Nun weiss ich natürlich auch aus Erfahrung, dass es bei Handaufzuchten länger dauert, weil ich ihnen nicht so viel in so kurzer Zeit beibringen kann.
Sie müssen das schrittweise draußen von anderen Vögeln lernen.

Wobei drinnen jagen sie schon wie die Weltmeister 



pema schrieb:


> Eingesperrt in eine Voliere...hmm, ich glaube nicht, dass das für Vögel ein Leben ist.



Das glaube ich auch nicht.

Würde ich auch niemals machen wollen.

Ich bin absolut kein Freund von Tieren in Käfigen oder sonst wie eingesperrt.
Auch bei Haustieren lehne ich das ab.

Vögel, Meerschweinchen, Kaninchen etc. - ich finde immer, sie wirken nicht "glücklich" wenn sie so auf ihren paar Quadratzentimetern
vor sich hin leben.

Bei mir auf dem Hof gibt es keine eingesperrten Tiere.
Tierarten, die ich einsperren müsste, will ich nicht halten.

Mein Motto ist: wer nicht freiwillig hier bleiben will, gehört hier nicht hin.......

Selbst die Pferde sind relativ frei.
Natürlich habe ich das Grundstück eingezäunt, weil ich sonst versicherungstechnisch ein Problem bekäme.
Aber auf dem Grundstück leben die Pferde auf riesigen Flächen frei und die meisten Zäune (außer die zur Straße)
sind sowieso nur proforma und führen meistens keinen Strom.
 sie würden sowieso das Grundstück nicht verlassen, weil es außerhalb des Grundstückes nicht so leckere Sachen gibt 




pema schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es ja genug Zoos und Vogelauffangstationen, in deren Volieren Vögel (aus verschiedenen Gründen) ihr Leben verbringen.



Bei den meisten Tieren empfinde ich das als Katastrophe.
Es gibt einige, die sich sehr auf den Menschen prägen (z.B. Rabenvögel etc.) - die haben sicherlich kein Problem damit,
mit dem Menschen ihr Leben zu verbringen - genau wie Hunde.

Sie kannst Du aber auch praktisch frei auf dem Grundstück mit leben lassen - sie würden nicht abhauen.

Aber z.B. Feldhasen, Rehe, Schwalben usw. - das sind Wildtiere, die würden in der Regel gehen, wenn man sie nicht
einsperrt - und wenn Einsperren nötig ist, um sie zu halten, dann glaube ich nicht, dass sie mit dem Leben glücklich sind.



pema schrieb:


> Warte erst einmal ab, wie Marco sich noch entwickelt...rausschmeißen wirst du ihn ja nicht.



 genau - werde ich nicht 
Er kann sich jederzeit selbst entscheiden, ob er kommen oder gehen will und wie lange er bleiben will 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2015)

heute habe ich Marco und Polo nicht angeboten, raus zu gehen.

Dies aus zwei Gründen:
1. war ich heute morgen fast 4 Stunden weg und Ina hatte alles allein "an der Backe".
    Da die Bachstelzen nicht so auf sie geprägt sind, wie auf mich, könnte sie sie im Zweifelsfall
     nicht wieder rein bekommen - auch wenn sie eigentlich rein wollen und

2. ist heute ein Tief durchgezogen und es waren Unwetter und viel Wind angesagt.

Bei solcher Witterung müssen die zwei nicht unbedingt ihre ersten Erfahrungen draußen machen 

Sie machten aber auch überhaupt keine Anstalten, raus zu wollen.
Drinnen war es wohl viel spannender - seit die ersten Schwalben __ fliegen, ist da richtig viel Aktion 

Meine TÄ war heute nicht da - ich vermute, sie ist immer noch bei Patienten unterwegs.

Aber so, wie Marco heute unterwegs war (mit Polo, mit der Jagd und mit den Schwalben),
zweifel ich auch, ob man an den Füssen überhaupt etwas drehen soll.

Er scheint sich mit der Situation zunehmend gut zu arrangieren........also erstmal abwarten.....

Hier die Fotos von heute - direkt nach der letzten Abendfütterung:


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> 2. ist heute ein Tief durchgezogen und es waren Unwetter und viel Wind angesagt.
> 
> Bei solcher Witterung müssen die zwei nicht unbedingt ihre ersten Erfahrungen draußen machen



Da hab ich meine Kids auch immer drinbehalten


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2015)

hier zwei neue Fotos von Marco und Polo - pappensatt!!!

Da im Moment im Vogelzimmer alles durcheinander läuft, werde ich, solange sie zusammen sind,
weil sich das textlich auch kaum trennen lässt, die Berichte bis auf weiteres nur im Schwalbenthread
fortführen.....


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Aug. 2015)

Vielleicht ein Ein/Ausflugloch im Bereich des Fensters. Scheint ja bei deinem "Vogelduchsatz" eine beständige Einrichtung zu werden dieses Vogelzimmer.


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2015)

Darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht.

Aber ich habe noch keine zündende Idee, wie ich da einen Ein- und Ausflug schaffen kann,
der einerseits groß und einladend genug ist, dass die Vögel sich auch wieder rein trauen
 (und den Eingang auch wieder finden, da ich ja nun mal nicht vorweg __ fliegen kann)

und andererseits sichergestellt ist, dass Marder, Wiesel, Katzen, Ratten  und sonstige Räuber
dort nicht rein können, denn dann säßen die Vögel nachts in der Falle.

Ich denke, ich werde es erstmal so machen, wie ich es bisher auch auf der Diele gehalten habe:

Tagsüber sind die Türen offen, so dass die Vögel rein und raus können, wie sie wollen.
Wenn es abends dunkel wird, werden die Türen zu gemacht.

Wer nicht da ist, schläft draußen, wer da ist, ist drinnen sicher.

Im Prinzip geht es ja immer nur um ein paar Tage - dann sind sie so selbständig,
dass sie sowieso keine "Hausvögel" mehr sein sollten und vermutlich auch nicht sein wollen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2015)

So, nachdem ich Marco und Polo jetzt einige Tage mit im Schwalbenthread berichtet habe,
geht es jetzt mit Marco wieder hier weiter.

Erstmal aber noch ein kurzer Nachtrag zu Polo:

Als ich heute morgen zum Vogelzimmer ging und mich draußen vor der Tür schon mit dem
Futterruf ankündigte, bekam ich eine kurze Antwort vom Dach.

Dort saß Polo, wippte mit dem Schwanz und sah sehr erwachsen aus.
Er schaute einen Moment auf mich runter, dann verschwand er und ich habe ihn auch nicht mehr
wieder gesehen.

Er hat also seine erste Nacht draußen gut überstanden und scheint sich heute Morgen irgendwie
"verabschiedet" zu haben in die weite Welt.

Nun zu Marco:

Er kam heute Morgen nicht mit den Schwalben raus.
Ich habe ihn noch einige Male drinnen gefüttert.

Erst, als die Schwalben schon lägst auf Sunny s Leiter in der Sitzecke sassen, sah ich Marco zur Tür
raus __ fliegen, rufen und auf dem Hof landen. 

Ich antwortete natürlich, aber er rief nur von da, wo er sich hingesetzt hat weiter.

Kein guter Platz - aber ich habe nichts unternommen (außer die Hunde weggesperrt),
weil ich denke, er muss es lernen - sonst ist er mit seiner massiven Behinderung nie
überlebensfähig.

Als er merkte, dass ich nicht mit Futter zu ihm kam, flog er auf und landete irgendwann auf dem
Carport-Dach.

Dort bekam er dann auch Futter.

Den Rest des Tages fing er zunehmend an, mich zu verfolgen.

Wo immer ich hin ging, er folgte mir und setzte sich irgendwo (hoch) ab.

Wenn er Hunger hatte, rief er mich.
In den Dachrinnen jagte er auch ein wenig.

Mein Versuch, ihn zum Misthaufen zu locken, wo es viel jagdbares Getier gibt, scheiterte.
Er flog auf den Dachfirst und später zurück zur Sitzecke.

Jetzt rächt sich gerade, dass ich keinen Wert darauf gelegt habe, dass die Bachstelzen zum Füttern
auf die Hand kommen, als sie fliegen lernten.

Sie blieben von Anfang an extrem scheu, was ich eigentlich ja auch begrüßt hatte.

Jetzt muss ich mit Marco erstmal so viel Vertrauensbildung machen, dass er auf mir landet,
damit ich dann mit ihm die Jagdgründe erkunden kann.

Abends folgte er mir völlig selbstverständlich ins Vogelzimmer und ging nach einer letzten Fütterung
todmüde "ins Bett". 

Es störte ihn auch überhaupt nicht, dass er dort jetzt alleine ist.

mal schauen, wie es morgen weiter geht.

Heute hat er im Laufe des Tages immer mehr Vertrauen aufgebaut und ist zum Schluss sogar
unter dem Carportdach auf dem Tisch gelandet, um sich sein Futter selbst zu nehmen. 

Und das sind Fotos seiner verschiedenen Stationen von heute:


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2015)




----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2015)

Als ich heute Morgen zu Marco ging, wurde ich stürmisch begrüßt 

Er umflog mich, erzählte am laufenden Band und bettelte, was das Zeug hielt.

Nach der Fütterung ließ ich alle Türen wie gestern auf und rief ihn - aber keine Chance.

Marco wollte "keinen Schritt" vor die Tür. 

Das hat sich auch den ganzen Tag nicht geändert.

Er blieb drinnen, hörte Vogelstimmen CD, jagte ein wenig halbherzig nach lebenden Heimchen,
nahm ein Bad und ansonsten sass er an seinen verschiedenen Lieblingsplätzen und wirkte
ziemlich "verschlafen".

ich glaube, er hatte von gestern ganz schön Muskelkater und ihm taten sicher auch die Füße weh. 

Gegen Abend wurde er wieder aktiver. 

Aber raus wollte er trotzdem nicht.

Ich denke, morgen wird er wieder mit raus kommen - er brauchte wohl einen Ruhetag.

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (31. Aug. 2015)

Heute morgen wurde ich erstmals nicht von Polo vom Dach begrüßt.

Er scheint sich jetzt endgültig abgenabelt zu haben 

Marco dagegen begrüßte mich genau so stürmisch, wie jeden Morgen.

Auch heute machte er tagsüber keine Anstalten, das Vogelzimmer zu verlassen. 

Außerdem hatte ich den Eindruck, dass ihm seine Füsse etwas zu schaffen machen.

Er ruhte viel auf einem Bein und gelegentlich pickte er in eine Zehe und zog sie nach vorne.

Es tat mir in der Seele weh, ihm da nicht helfen zu können.

Andererseits würde ich es auch nicht fertig bringen, diesen kleinen, lebensfrohen Kämpfer
"zu erlösen", so lange er selbst so "will".

Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn er resigniert in der Ecke sitzen würde oder leidend wirken würde.

Aber so?

...und rauswerfen werde ich ihn sicher auch nicht.

Zumindest habe ich im Vogelzimmer etwas gewerkelt - zum einen, damit er mehr Beschäftigung hat,
zum anderen, damit er mit seinen Füssen auf weniger scharfen Böden laufen kann und ein
wenig "Fussbad" machen kann: 

Die Gehegewanne, wo ich immer die lebenden Insekten zum Jagen aussetze, war ja mit Kies, Gras
und Split gestaltet.

Die habe ich geleert und mit Wattsand aus dem Roundpen gefüllt (der ist viel weicher, als Kies).

Darin ist jetzt eine Schale versenkt, in der nasser, grüner Lehm ist und eine Tonschale (weil weniger
rutschig) mit Wasser als Badewanne.

Außerdem natürlich viele lebende Krabbler und Hüpfer, die er dort jagen kann. 

An seinem Fensterplatz steht jetzt eine Schale, die ich mit einer Schippe Schlamm aus dem
Tümpel gefüllt habe (in dem Schlamm brodelt das Leben - jedenfalls kurzfristig....)
und eine Schale, mit frischen Pferdeäppeln vom Misthaufen, die mit Käfern übersät sind.

Diese zwei Schalen werden natürlich täglich ein bis zwei mal frisch bestückt.

Marco war schier begeistert. 
Er stampfte durch den grünen Lehm, fischte in der Schlammschale alles leer
 (und spritzte das schwarze Zeug quer durchs Zimmer) und durchwühlte die Äppel.

Auch im Wattsand  jagt er deutlich begeisterter, als auf dem vorigen Untergrund.

Als ich schon gar nicht mehr damit rechnete, flog er heute Abend gegen 18 Uhr raus und sass erst in einer
Fichte und später auf dem Dach und schaute sich die Umgebung an.

Gegen 20.15 Uhr kam er wieder rein.

Ich habe jetzt 3 Tierärzten, von denen ich sehr viel halte und denen ich das zutraue, eine E-Mail
geschickt mit Marcos Vorgeschichte, dem Istzustand und Fotos.

Mal schauen, ob einer von ihnen es für sinnvoll und vor allem möglich hält, da was zu machen
und dann auch noch dazu bereit wäre.

Insofern lass ich im Prinzip da so ein wenig das Schicksal entscheiden, ob wir uns an Marcos
Füßen versuchen oder nicht.

Im Moment bin ich so unentschlossen, ob es richtiger ist, etwas zu unternehmen oder aber
es zu lassen........

...mal schauen, wie es weiter geht........Marco ist jedenfalls weiter super drauf

Hier Fotos von heute inklusive der Umbauten:


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2015)

Vielleicht habt Ihr Beide ja das Glück, und es " wächst " sich aus . 
So reagierte meine Großmutter immer, wenn eines unserer Küken einen Fehler hatte. 
Lahmen Flügel, Zu kurzes Beinchen , etc. 
Seltsamerweise kamen sie dann als Hühner immer gut mit ihrer Behinderung zurecht . 
Auch wenn im normalen Leben mal was schief ging , war " Ommas " Spruch
Das wächst sich aus !


----------



## Christine (1. Sep. 2015)

Ich kann gar nicht soviele "Gefällt mir"s drücken wie ich möchte. Und dich, Kirsten, möchte ich mal virtuell ganz heftig drücken.


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2015)

Ich drücke auch mit ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2015)

danke Euch allen 

Marco machte heute einen deutlich erholteren Eindruck.

Er war viel in Bewegung und gegen Mittag verließ er sein Vogelzimmer, um
sich auf s Stalldach zu setzen und fasziniert den Himmel - die Wolken, die anderen Vögel -
zu beobachten. 

Fast eine ganze Stunde sass er da, bevor er sich entschloss, rüber zur Sitzecke zu kommen und ein
wenig Futter zu erbetteln.

Danach verschwand er wieder auf das Stalldach, wo er noch mal ca 2 Stunden sass und den
Himmel beobachtete und zwischendurch immer mal wieder nach mir rief und wenn er Antwort bekam,
zufrieden war. 

Zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr irgendwann flog er zurück in sein Zimmer, ging eine Runde jagen,
fischte im neuen Tümpelschlamm und begab sich dann auf seinen Ruheplatz, wo er sich erstmal ausgiebig
erholte.

Raus ging er den Rest des Tages nicht mehr.

Morgen Abend wird, falls terminlich nichts dazwischen kommt, mein Tierarzt vorbei kommen, um sich
hier vor Ort ein Live-Bild von Marcos Laufverhalten zu machen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob er die Sache genau so sieht, wie ich.

Ansonsten hat sich heute nichts weiter getan - es war ein ungewohnt ruhiger Tag nach dem bewegten Sommer -
daran muss man sich erstmal wieder gewöhnen 

Fotos habe ich "nur" von heute Mittag auf dem Dach - heute Abend habe ich das fotografieren vergessen.
 Werde ich aber morgen nachholen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Sep. 2015)

Jetzt habe ich mich durch die ganzen 14 Seiten gelesen und kann mich Christine nur anschließen.
Kirstin, ich finde das absolut bewundernswert, wie du dich da reinhängst, was du und deine Schützlinge bis jetzt erreicht haben und toll, dass du uns daran teilhaben lässt.
Ich drücke mit


----------



## Tanny (2. Sep. 2015)

Marco ist heute nicht nach draußen geflogen.

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass er mehr ruhte, als die letzten Tage und ihm die Füße wirklich
weh taten.

Morgens wirkte er noch gut gelaunt und flog relativ häufig.
Nachmittags hockte er immer mehr nur rum und wirkte irgendwie "resigniert"....

Eigentlich versprach ich mir viel von dem abendlichen Tierarzttermin - aber der sagte abends kurzfristig ab,
weil er irgendeinen Notfall hatte 

Da ich mir das nicht mehr länger anschauen wollte, habe ich mir eine Nagelschere rausgeholt und
bei Marco zumindest die überlangen Krallen stark eingekürzt.

Vermutlich wäre sogar noch etwas mehr gegangen, aber ich wollte sicher gehen, dass ich nicht ins
Leben schneide - darum habe ich eher etwas weniger kurz geschnitten.

Außerdem habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, mir die Füsschen von unten anzuschauen.

Die Wülste, die sich dort bilden, wo er drauf läuft, waren gerötet - ich nehme an, die sind
stark gereizt und tun deswegen weh.

Ich hoffe, dass sie lediglich in einem akuten Umbauprozess sind und sich das dann beruhigt.

Ich habe ihm da eine dicke Schicht grünen Lehm aufgestrichen und er schien das angenehm zu finden.

Danach saß Marco erstmal irritiert da.

Dann flog er auf die Stange über der Dusche und stellte fest, dass er nicht so stark hängen blieb.

Dann probierte er noch zwei drei andere seiner Lieblingsplätze aus und auch da schien er sich etwas
besser bewegen zu können - weit von Ooptimal entfernt, aber immerhin sichtbar besser, als vorher.

Ich bin gespannt, wie er morgen früh drauf ist.

Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn er sich mal wieder entschließt, den Tag draußen zu verbringen - und sei es,
dass er nur irgendwo auf dem Dach sitzt - aber damit er Sonne und etwas für die Sinne bekommt
und nicht nur in dem Vogelzimmer mit einer CD versauert. ....

Hier die Fotos von heute - vor der "Nagelpflege", als er so "resigniert" wirkte:


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2015)

Armes Kerlchen,
hoffentlich lernt er noch mit seiner "Behinderung" umzugehen 
und damit ein nahezu normales Vogelleben führen zu können
Daumendrück für Marco
Bine


----------



## jolantha (3. Sep. 2015)

Ich finde, er wirkt sehr einsam !


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Sep. 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was der TA sagen wird, aber ich denke mal, Krallen kürzen war bestimmt eine gute Entscheidung. Ich kenne mich mit Vögeln nicht aus, aber bei vielen Landtieren ist es ja so, dass durch Krankheit oder sonstwas zu lang gewordene Klauen/Krallen, was auch immer zu Gelenkproblemen und zusätzlicher Mobilitätseinschränkung führen, ein echter Teufelskreis. 
Wie gehts dem kleinen Piepmatz denn heute damit?


----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2015)

@jolantha und Lotta
ja, ich hatte gestern auch den Eindruck, dass er irgendwie "resigniert" wirkte.

Heute wurde ich morgens wie immer begrüßt und der Kleine war im Vogelzimmer etwas aktiver
als gestern - trotzdem saß er immer viel.

Mittags dann - ich war gerade drinnen - kam Ina rein: Marco ist gerade rausgeflogen 

Ich natürlich gleich raus.
Er saß auf dem Dach vom Stall, betrachtete den Himmel und die Schwalben und sonnte sich.
Ab und an rief er und ich antwortete von der Sitzecke.

 

Irgendwann kam er dann an die Sitzecke geflogen und verbrachte den größten Teil des Nachmittags
auf dem Carportdach und in der Dachrinne - meistens liegend, ab und an etwas laufend, aber
immer sehr schnell auf dem rechten Bein stehend und das linke hochziehend 

Als er gegen Abend wieder drinnen war, hatte ich erstmals Gelegenheit, beide Füsse länger aus
nächster Nähe zu betrachten, ohne, dass er aufflog.

Da wurde mir endlich klar, was geschehen muss!!!!!

Er zog das linke Bein immer wieder hoch, weil es wohl höllische Schmerzen verursachte,
weil sich nach wie vor die innere Zehe unter dem Fuß nach außen legte und zwischen den
äußeren zwei Zehen dann hochstand. 

Wenn der Fuß nicht belastet war, hing die Zehe wieder am richtigen Platz.

Genau an dieser Zehe pickt er auch ständig rum.

Hier Fotos davon:

                           

Für mich war klar: so geht es nicht weiter - so wird er niemals draußen rumlaufen können
und drinnen wird er eingehen.

Diese eine Zehe musste weg.

Man müsste sie lokal betäuben (vereisen?) und entfernen.

Das war das erste Mal, dass ich nicht nur wusste, dass man irgendetwas an den Zehen
machen müsste, sondern auch genau, was.

Es war wie ein "Lichtblitz".....

Gerade, als ich eine SMS mit dieser neuen Erkenntnis an meine TÄ schreiben wollte,
rief mich mein TA an, der gestern absagen musste, und fragte, wie es ist.

Ich ihm das natürlich gleich alles geschildert und er meinte, wir könnten es versuchen.

Er kam eine halbe Stunde später.

Ich hielt Marco in der hohlen Hand mit der 2. Hand über ihm, so dass nur das Füßchen
rausschaute und er "im Dunkeln" war und piepste ihn die ganze Zeit an, damit er den
vertrauten Lockruf hört.

Er war relativ ruhig aber sein kleines Herz pochte natürlich heftig.

Der TA sedierte lokal mit einem Sprühzeug und knipste dann mit einer entsprechenden
Zange den Zeh ab und sofort hinterher kam eine Salbe drauf, die die Blutung möglichst verhindern
sollte.

Da es aber trotzdem heftig blutete und so ein Vogel nicht viel Blut zu verlieren hat, hat der TA ganz kurz den
Kauter rauf gehalten - er hätte es gern vermieden, weil bei einem so kleinen Füßchen schon der
Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu viel sein kann, aber nun war es notwendig - und es klappte absolut perfekt

Die Blutung stand und der Fuss war nicht verbrannt 

Danach habe ich den kleinen Wicht in sein Zimmer gesetzt.

Er stand noch neben sich - kein Fluchtverhalten, aber er fing an, hektisch sein Bauchgefieder zu putzen
(da war Blut dran, was vom Zeh in meine Hand gelaufen war und dann an seinen Feder landete) und
er versuchte ab und an an der frisch verschlossenen Wunde zu picken. 

Das war genau das, was er natürlich nicht durfte, denn wenn er das wieder aufpickt, verblutet er unter
Umständen.

Druckverband oder Halskragen - also all die Dinge, die man beim Hund oder bei der Katze machen könnte,
geht hier natürlich nicht. 

Ich habe ihm ein paar Grashüpfer gegeben, die er auch sofort angenommen hat und dann haben wir das
Licht und die CD ausgemacht, damit er mehr zur Ruhe kommt.

Ca eine halbe Stunde später habe ich noch mal nach ihm geschaut.
Er sass sichtlich etwas erschöpft auf einem der Küchenpapiere, ABER
- da war nirgends Blut 
- und er stand auf beiden Beinen und zog das linke Bein nicht einmal hoch

Er bekam noch einmal ausgiebig Futter, dann habe ich ihn endgültig in die
Nachtruhe entlassen.

Diese Nacht wird, denke ich, entscheiden, ober es schafft.

Also ob sowohl sein Kreislauf das überstanden hat, als auch die
Wunde wirklich zu bleibt - er also nicht dran rum knabbert.

Wenn das gut geht, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass er künftig mit seiner Restbehinderung
klar kommt und endlich sein Leben führen kann.

Ich habe ein sehr, sehr gutes Gefühl und bin heute Abend wirklich glücklich.

Ich glaube, es war das Risiko wert.
So, wie es war, war absolut keine Besserung für Marco in Sicht.

Wenn er es überlebt, hat er gute Chancen. 

Wenn nicht (was ich aber im Moment nicht glaube), dann bleibt ihm ein
trauriges Leben erspart......

Soweit der Stand von heute - und jetzt kann ich es kaum erwarten, dass morgen früh ist........

Die Fotos sind von meinem letzten Besuch heute Abend bei ihm - also ca eine halbe Stunde,
nachdem mein TA weg war. Anhang anzeigen 152796


----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2015)




----------



## bekamax (4. Sep. 2015)

Ich drück ganz ganz fest die Daumen...


----------



## lotta (4. Sep. 2015)

Ich drücke mit


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2015)

Marco hat die Nacht gut überstanden 

Heute morgen kam Marco mir auf dem Fußboden entgegen gelaufen.
Er war dort sehr flink unterwegs und er belastete beide Beine und schonte auch nicht,
wenn er „Pause“ machte....und setzte das linke Bein fast gerade auf 

Er wirkt sehr viel wacher / „motivierter“ / interessierter (schwer, das richtige Wort zu finden),
als die letzten Tage.

Allerdings konnte er nicht auffliegen. 

Ich habe ihn relativ leicht greifen können (was zeigt, dass er schon noch geschwächt ist)
und in die Kleintierwanne gesetzt, wo er Wasser und Jagdbeute hat.

Dort ist er an allem, was sich bewegt sehr interessiert, hat sich auch ein paar Futtertiere
gefangen und zeigt reges Interesse für die Schale, in der aus dem Tümpel der Sand mit den
Wasserflöhen, Wasserläufern, Libellenlarven und sonstigen Krabblern rumwuseln. 

Sein linkes Gelenk (beim Pferd wäre es das Vorderfußwurzelgelenk (also das obere) ist gerötet
und da pickt er auch immer mal leicht gegen.

Ich vermute aber, dass es gereizt und leicht entzündet ist, weil sich die Stellung jetzt ja auch verändert hat.

Das Bein selbst zwischen den Zehen und dem betreffenden Gelenk ist nicht farblich verändert.

Er betreibt Gefieder- und Flügelpflege (ohne dabei umzukippen), reckt und streckt die Flügel auch
und macht nicht den Eindruck, als hätte er irgendwo massive Probleme.

Ich vermute (und hoffe), dass seine derzeitige Flugunfähigkeit eher damit zusammen hängt, dass er
noch geschwächt ist und sich vielleicht gestern auch ein wenig gezerrt oder verrenkt hat und jetzt
alles ein wenig „muskelkatermäßig“ ist.

In irgendeiner Form "verschoben" oder "eingeschränkt beweglich" wirkt nichts, wenn er sich putzt oder
die Flügel reckt.
Außerdem "wippt" er auch schon wieder zwischendurch 

Heute werde ich die Türen auf jeden Fall noch zu lassen, damit er erstmal wieder fit werden kann.
Alles in allem macht er einen guten Eindruck auf mich 

....und hier die Bilder von vorhin:


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2015)




----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2015)

Menno, da kriegt man ja beim Lesen " Pipi in den Augen " 
Hoffentlich geht das gut


----------



## Christine (4. Sep. 2015)

Ja, wir leiden alle mit mit unserem kleinen Liebling. Er sieht auf einmal schon so erwachsen aus. So, nun kann ich nicht mehr schreiben, ich muss jetzt wieder Daumen drücken.


----------



## bekamax (4. Sep. 2015)

Hi Kirstin,
und ich muss seit ich heute früh deinen Post gelesen habe immer an Propolissalbe von deinen Bienen denken...

Aber wahrscheinlich behandelst du ihn eh schon damit.


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2015)

Jein.
Propolis ja, aber in Wasser verdünnt zusammen mit Arnica C200 als Bad für die Futtertiere.

Salbe am Fuss in dem Sand in dem er läuft ist glaube ich keine gute Idee.

Er ist aber schon einige Male durch den grünen Lehm gestiefelt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (4. Sep. 2015)

Hast recht. ist sicher keine so gute Idee. Ich dachte nur, dass es direkt an die Beinchen kommt. Deine Lösung ist wesentlich g´scheiter...


----------



## lotta (4. Sep. 2015)

Mir fällt da spontan "Heilerde" ein
Bestimmt hast Du daran bereits gedacht Kirstin,
oder könnte das vielleicht weiterhelfen?
 Bine


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Mir fällt da spontan "Heilerde" ein



 ja - das ist von der Wirkung stark vergleichbar mit "grünem Lehm".
Davon hat er eine Schale im Auslauf stehen und ist dort auch schon mehrfach durchspaziert.

Heute war das Wetter miserabel, weshalb es mir auch gar nicht schwer fiel, Marco drinnen zu halten.

Tagsüber ist er in der "Jagdwanne" ganz viel gelaufen und wenn er nicht lief, dann hat er sein Gefieder
geputzt.

Dabei hat er teilweise recht hektisch seinen Bauch und die Unterseiten der Flügelansätze bearbeitet.

Da er das alles meist im Stehen machte, konnte ich sehen, dass die Bereiche gerötet und feucht waren. 

__ Parasiten habe ich keine gefunden.

Ich vermute, dass dadurch, dass er so viel gelegen hat und wenig geflogen ist vor der Krallenamputation,
diese Bereiche praktisch "wundgelegen" sind.

Zumal er sich ja nur wenig und im Liegen geputzt hatte, da er vorher immer umfiel beim Putzen.

Um diesen offensichtlich unerträglichen Juckreiz zu mildern und die wunden Bereiche "trocken zu legen",
habe ich ihm die Bereiche mit Kieselgur eingestäubt - also so, wie ich Vögel gegen Parasiten behandel.

Ich habe mich für Kieselgur entschieden, da es abtrocknend wirkt, ohne zu verklumpen oder Krusten zu bilden
 (wie z.B. grüner Lehm es tun würde), absolut unschädlich ist, wenn er was davon aufnimmt
und last not least jeden eventuell doch verirrten Parasiten killt.

Keine 5 Minuten nach dem applizierten "Staubbad" wurde Marco ruhiger und hörte mit dieser hektischen
Pflegetätigkeit auf.

Den Rest des Tages machte er nur noch ganz normale Gefiederpflege - die aber mit wahrer Begeisterung
und gründlich.

Das Gelenk war heute Abend kaum noch gerötet.

Flugversuche hat er noch keine unternommen, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass er aus der Wanne auf die
Wannenkannte fliegt.

Allerdings hat er aber auch im Moment sehr damit zu tun, sich neu auszubalancieren mit dem jetzt gerade stehenden
Bein.

Während er im Gegensatz zu vorher nun auf geraden Böden ungehindert, flink und trittsicher und offensichtlich
ohne Schmerzen laufen kann, gelingen Start und Landung bei seinen Miniflügen auf die Wannenkante und
das Stehen auf z.B. dem Ast in der Wanne - also auf unebenen Untergründen nur wackelig.

Aber das scheint mir lediglich Übungssache zu sein......und Üben kann er jetzt erstmal.

Das Wetter soll morgen noch so gruselig bleiben und erst Sonntag besser werden. 

Insofern hoffe ich, dass er den morgigen Tag nutzt, um fleissig zu üben und ich hoffe, dass er
morgen wieder anfängt zu __ fliegen, damit er Sonntag, wenn er will, raus kann.

Alles in allem geht es ihm m.E. aber sehr viel besser als vorher und so bin ich zuversichtlich, dass
sich der Rest "einpendelt" 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## lotta (4. Sep. 2015)

Marco scheint sich ja aber, in seinem Vogelzimmer bei Dir, recht wohl zu fühlen.

Was wäre denn, 
wenn er endlich bereit zu Flugversuchen wäre 
und dann keine Artgenossen mehr in der Nähe zu finden sind?

Meinst Du,
dass er einen Winter bei Dir im Vogelzimmer,
mit täglich kleinen Rundflügen ums Haus,
erfolgreich überstehen könnte?

Wärest Du denn bereit, ihm so lange Asyl zu gewähren?

Oder ist das für einen Wildvogel ein absolutes "no go", 
wenn man ihn im kommenden Frühjahr wieder auswildern möchte?

Ich kenne mich da so überhaupt nicht aus,
gerade darum finde ich dieses Thema unendlich spannend.

Alles Gute für Dich und den tapferen Kämpfer.
Bine


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Sep. 2015)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist Marco ja eine __ Bachstelze. Dies sind Zugvögel und
ich befürchte, dass Marco bis zum Herbst nicht fit genug ist für so eine Anstrengung.
Da aber der Zugweg nicht so lang ist und in wärmeren Gebieten Deutschlands
auch schon Bachstelzen hier bleiben, ist wohl der Zugtrieb nicht so groß wie z.B. bei Schwalben.
Wenn es dir möglich ist, solltest du wirklich über ein Winterasyl für Marco
nachdenken.
Wir hätten dannn auch weiterhin unsere Gutenachtgeschichte 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2015)

Ich weiß, dieser Fred gehört ja Kirstin , aber ich glaube, sie ist mir nicht böse, wenn ich Euch das zeige. 
    
Ich bin ganz unglücklich. Habe gestern alle Nistkästen gesäubert, und in einem 5 tote Meisenkinder gefunden. 
Ich weiß nicht, was da passiert ist, das hatte ich noch nie. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, wie man das verhindern kann.


----------



## misudapi (5. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
ich glaube Carlo und Bine haben recht. Marco sieht nicht so aus als würde er alleine über den Winter kommen. 
Auf vielen Fotos "hängen" die Flügel. Sowas sieht auch ein Sperber.
Eine Lösung/Idee flällt mir aber auch nicht ein.

Übrigen, ich lese jeden Morgen vor der Arbeit deinen Bericht. JEDEN Morgen!!
Ich weiß nicht wie offt man dir sagen kann, wie gut ich das finde, was du da machst.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe auch keine Ahnung/Erfahrung, wie das mit der Überwinterung sein/gehen wird.
Auf jeden Fall wird Marco bleiben können, wenn er will.
Da habe ich mir auch schon umfangreich Gedanken gemacht 

Solange er hier ist und sein Zimmer nutzt, solange wird es ihm immer offen stehen.
Und wenn es richtig kalt wird, werde ich ihm die Wärmeplatte da mit reinstellen, so dass
er auch darunter Schlafen oder sich aufhalten kann, wenn er will.

Zur zeit ist die Tür sowieso noch zu, denn solange er drinnen nicht anständig fliegt, gehe ich
auch nicht raus mit ihm.

Aber er ist nach wie vor gut drauf und heute auch schon wieder aktiver und die Rötungen
sind zurück gegangen.

Noch sind hier an den Tümpeln Bachstelzen - also noch würde er Anschluss finden.

Aber ich denke, er wird sowieso auch draußen so lange zu mir kommen und Futter verlangen,
solange er sich nicht selbständig versorgen kann.

Letztendlich ist es, sowie er wieder raus darf, also fliegt, seine Entscheidung, ob er wieder
kommt oder nicht.

Und wie Carlo schon schrieb, scheinen Bachstelzen durchaus zunehmend auch hier zu überwintern.

 ich werde ihm die Tür garantiert nicht vor der __ Nase zu machen 

@jolantha
das tut mir sehr leid für Dich 

Ja, das kommt leider vor.
Seltener sind es Krankheiten - meistens sind blutsaugende __ Parasiten die Ursache.
Genau, wie bei den Schwalben - nur das diese Vögel aus den Nisthöhlen nicht flüchten
und in den Tod springen können 

Man kann eigentlich nur in solchen Fällen die Situation retten, in denen man bei einem Nistkasten
beobachtet, dass die fütternden Eltern sich massiv verändern und weniger füttert trotz guter Wetterbedingungen.
Wenn man dann das Gefühl hat, da stimmt was nicht, kann man mal reinschauen und ggf.
auch mal die Küken ganz vorsichtig hoch nehmen und genau auf Blutsauger untersuchen.

Wenn Parasiten da sind, muss man sehr schnell handeln - alle Küken in einen Eimer mit Küchenpapier,
mit Kieselgur (für Geflügel) oder Silikatstaub (für Vögel - Futterhaus) dick gegen den Strich bis auf die Haut
einstäuben, Nistkasten ausräumen, auch ganz dick einstäuben, dann mit Heu, welches man vorher auch gut mit
dem Staub durchmischt hat, auspolstern und die Küken zurück setzen.

Die nächsten tage täglich noch mal kurz reinschauen, ob alle es überlebt haben (damit keine Leiche
drin gammelt) und ggf. das Heulager, falls noch Parasitenreste da sind, nochmal auswechseln.

Das muss alles schnell gehen, damit die Eltern nicht abwandern.

Insofern ist es sinnvoll, das Kieselgur zu hause vorrätig zu haben.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2015)

ps. @jolantha

 ich sehe das hier nicht als "meinen Thread" - ich denke, hier gehören alle Geschichten/Sachen rein, die zum Thema passen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2015)

Na wenn die __ Bachstelze nicht alleine __ Fliegen kann, muß Tanny wohl mit ihr in den Flieger


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2015)

...gute Idee, Rene 

....

Juhuuuuuuu
Marco fliegt wieder!

Heute Vormittag lief er wie gestern rum und machte keine Anstalten, einen richtigen Flug
auch nur zu versuchen 

Das hektische Putzen war vorbei, die knalligen Rötungen an den wunden Stellen waren
blass und trocken und Marco schien es gut zu gehen - nur __ fliegen wollte er nicht 

Da er sowieso auf dünnen Zweigen nicht landen kann und ich mehrfach beobachtet hatte, dass
die vielen Zweige an den Ästen im Flugzimmer ihn häufig behinderten, habe ich die Stämme kurzerhand
so beschnitten, dass nur noch ein paar dicke Äste zum Landen nach waren und ansonsten viel Platz
zum durchfliegen.

Dann habe ich beschlossen, mit Marco Flugübungen zu probieren.

Er mag ja nicht, wie z.B. die Schwalben auf die Hand kommen.

Nun habe ich die flachen Hände von vorn und von hinten an ihn herangeschoben.

Er musste also entweder über die Hand laufen oder eben fliegen.

Er lief über die Hand.

Das machten wir einige Male, bis er da ganz ruhig und entspannt rüber lief.
Dann habe ich die Hand mit Marco einfach als er drauf war, hochgehoben.

Erstmal schaute er verdutzt, aber nicht verschreckt, dann setzte er zum Abflug an
und flog rüber zu seinem Fensterplatz 

Das wiederholten wir noch 2 x und ab da flog er so normal, wie vor dem Eingriff 

es war, als wäre ein Knoten geplatzt - als hätte er sich das Fliegen selbst nicht mehr zugetraut.

Den Nachmittag über war er ständig zu Fuss am Boden oder in der Wanne unterwegs oder er flog von
Sitzplatz zu Sitzplatz....und die Beine sind gerade 

Eigentlich wollte er auch raus.

Da es aber heute Nachmittag sehr, sehr windig war und nur kurze Sonnenphasen unterbrochen von heftigen
Regenschauern gab, habe ich entschieden, ihn erst morgen raus zu lassen.

Heute sollte er erst noch ein wenig drinnen üben. 

So aktiv und so geschickt, wie er jetzt läuft, könnte es sein, dass er, wenn das Wetter mitspielt und er
selbst Futter findet, und die Füsse die erhöhte Belastung so aushalten, wie jetzt im Vogelzimmer,
 eventuell nur noch ein oder zwei Nächte oder gar nicht mehr rein kommt.

Da noch Bachstelzen hier sind, könnte er auch noch Anschluß finden. 

Hier sind Fotos von heute - ich habe auch die unscharfen gelassen, weil die in Bewegung
aufgenommen waren.....ach ja, und die Tümpelbadewanne hat er heute komplett leergefischt - kein
einziger Wasserfloh oder anderer Krabbler hat überlebt


----------



## lotta (5. Sep. 2015)

Ich würde gerne viele "Gefällt mir" nacheinander drücken!

Kirstin

ich finde Deine immer wieder neuen und fruchtenden Ideen,
richtig klasse!

Habe Marco, alleine durch das Lesen Deiner wunderschön plastisch geschriebenen Berichte,
so sehr ins Herz geschlossen ...

Nun "hibble" ich mit
und hoffe, 
dass er den Anschluss an die letzten, "vor Ort Bachstelzen" noch finden wird.
likelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelike

Überwältigte Grüße 
Bine


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2015)

Kirstin, 
ich finde, der " Kleine " sieht überhaupt noch nicht erwachsener aus. 
Er ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes einfach immer noch ein " Nesthäkchen "


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Anne,
 das ist immer so, wenn sie drinnen sind und "Bettelhaltung" einnehmen.
Dann plustern sie sich auf, ducken sich und sehen aus wie hilflose Babys.

Sowie sie dann plötzlich etwas sehen, was sie selbst erjagen können oder so,
sind sie gertenschlank, windschnittig und ganz erwachsen 

Bei Sunny konnte man das letztes Jahr ganz genau sehen.

Wenn sie von einem Ausflug zurück kam und ich sie direkt nach der Landung fotografierte,
sah sie total erwachsen aus.

5 Minuten später hatte man wieder den Eindruck, da sitzt ein Vogelbaby auf der Leiter.

Nachdem ich dieses Frühjahr ja an dem Meisennest  die Feldsperlinge beobachtet hatte,
wo ein erwachsener Sperling die ganze Zeit "Jungvogel" spielte, um die Meisen zu täuschen,
damit sie nachher das Nest ausräubern konnten, denke ich,
dass die Vögel diese "Babyhaltung" / "Babyoptik" unter anderem auch einnehmen, um sich
zu schützen.

Sie versuchen sich quasi den "Welpenschutz" zu erhalten.

Reine Theorie - aber ich denke, dass das ein Selbstschutzmechanismus ist.

Marco sieht manchmal, wenn er irgendetwas ganz interessant findet und da hinterher will,
für kurze Zeit ganz schlank, viel länger und windschnittiger und viel größer aus.

Das kann ich nur immer nicht fotografieren, weil er dann nicht still sitzt.

Schaut man sich seinen Schnabel an, erkennt man, dass er erwachsen ist.
Die Futterwülste sind praktisch weg und der Schnabel ist so lang und
spitz geworden, wie er sein soll.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Sep. 2015)

Ein klein wenig erinnert mich dieses "Babyoptik annehmen" an meine Tigerkatze, die es von einer Minute auf die andere schaffen kann völlig verhärmt auszusehen. Völlig eingefallenes Gesicht mit scharf hevorstehenden Schädelknochen und tief in den Höhlen liegenden Rieseglubbschern, die mir sagen sollen: "Ich verhungere hier. Aber sowas von!" Die Optik signalisiert einen Zustand, der eigentlich nicht möglich ist, wenn man zweimal am Tag gefüttert wird, immer eine Schüssel voll Brekkies stehen hat und sich außerdem noch draußen versorgen kann. Sobald sie gefüttert wird, sieht Katz auch schlagartig wieder normal aus.
Oder Kinder, die quasi aus dem Stand leichenblass werden können oder Fieber bekommen und sobald sie aus dem Unterricht entlassen sind spontan genesen.


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2015)

Heute werde ich Euch mit Fotos überschwemmen - bleibt auch die Ausnahme - versprochen!

Ich wusste einfach nicht, was ich von den rund 200 Fotos noch aussortieren sollte.....

Also:
Heute morgen hatten wir super Wetter.
Zwar sehr starken Wind, aber trocken und viel Sonne zwischen den Wolken 

ich habe Marco morgens gleich nach dem Füttern die Tür aufgelassen und den ganzen Morgen immer
wieder mal versucht, ihn mit raus zu locken.

Keine Chance.
Im Gegenteil - ich machte mir schon wieder Sorgen.
Er wirkte so "melancholisch" und er ruhte viel auf dem rechten Bein 

Am späten Vormittag - bei Marco war absolut keine Veränderung - zog ich auf die Wiese, um ihm Grashüpfer
zu fangen.

Als ich ca. 45 Min. später zurück und ins Vogelzimmer kam, war Marco weg.

Ich raus, seine Stammplätze auf den Dächern abgesucht, ihn gerufen, keine Antwort - dafür
hörte ich plötzlich die Schwalben lautstark warnen und über dem Round-Pen kreisten ziemlich tief zwei
Bussarde 

Ich bin dann immer Marco rufend dahin gestürzt und bekam Antwort.
Der Kleine hockte im RoundPen dicht an die Graskante geduckt und war sichtlich erleichtert, mich zu sehen.

Er kam sofort zu mir geflogen und setzte sich neben mir auf die Aufsteighilfe am Reitplatz.

Die Bussarde kreisten über uns - etwas höher - aber noch nicht aufgebend.

Als ich in die Hände klatschte, drehten sie ab.

Erstaunlicherweise hat Marco sich bei meiner Aktion keinen Deut erschreckt.

Ich lockte Marco dann und er folgte mir ohne zu zögern zur Sitzecke, wo er sich aufs Carportdach setzte.

Da er so ungewöhnlich schnell folgte, habe ich kurzerhand beschlossen, es noch mal zu versuchen, mit ihm
zu den Tümpeln zu gehen und ihm die zu zeigen.

Ich konnte es kaum glauben: er folgte mir fast sofort - teilweise laufend über den Hof, teilweise
auffliegend und irgendwo in der Nähe landend.

Bei den Tümpeln erkundete er voller Begeisterung die Umgebung.

Er lief über die Sandhaufen, stocherte im Gras, flog auf das Dach und zurück - es war
die wahre Freude

Vor allem, dass er so viel und so super lief!!!!!

Als die Sonne besonders warm schien und der Wind etwas weniger war, lehnte er sich
auf dem Dach zur Seite und nahm ein Sonnenbad - auf dem Foto sieht man die wunden Stellen an
den Flügelkanten.

Dann irgendwann - ich hatte mich neben dem Tümpel auf den Boden gesetzt und immer mal wieder
gelockt, kam er runter geflogen und lief aufgeregt auf der Betonplatte herum.

Sein Interesse für die Wasserkante war gross, aber er traute sich lange nicht, einen Fuss auf die
dunkle Verfärbung zu setzen.

irgendwann machte er dann den Schritt.....und noch einen und noch einen......und dann stand er
erstaunt im Wasser, pickte vorsichtig hinein und dann fing er an zu plantschen und zu baden, als
gäbe es kein Morgen mehr.

Dabei piepte er mich ununterbrochen an.

Ich konnte seine Begeisterung "mit Händen greifen" und habe fast geheult vor Freude über dieses Bild 

Irgendwann kam er dann wieder aus dem Wasser, schüttelte sich, putzte sich, und schaute dann etwas
unentschlossen herum, bevor er sich am Durchgang zwischen den Tümpeln in die Sonne legte.

Da ich den Eindruck hatte, dass er todmüde war, ging ich Richtung Hof zurück und lockte ihn.

Fast sofort kam er angeflogen und folgte mir zur Vogelzimmertür und flog rein.

Dort gab es dann erstmal ordentlich Grashüpfer und dann setzte er sich auf seinen Schlafplatz, zog das linke
Bein hoch und schloss die Augen.

Der Kleine war todmüde.

Ich ging dann erstmal zur Sitzecke (von da kann ich die offene Tür sehen) und wollte eigentlich abwarten, wann
er wieder erscheint.

Aber keine halbe Stunde später nahm der Wind so zu, dass es richtig stürmisch wurde, die Wolken wurden
dunkler, es regnete zwischendurch und es wurde richtig ungemütlich.

Da habe ich dann entschieden, die Tür für heute zu zumachen und Marco erst Morgen wieder raus
zu lassen (morgen soll es deutlich besser werden).

Ich würde mich vermutlich schwarz ärgern, wenn er noch einmal raus ginge und ihm geschieht dann was bei diesem
Unwetter, weil er so müde ist.

Es war ein absolut phantastischer Ausflug mit dem Kleinen und jetzt glaube ich mehr als je zuvor, dass
er es packen kann 

Was mich extrem überrascht ist, dass er viel anhänglicher ist und genauer hinhört und folgt, als vor der
Behandlung.

Immerhin habe ich ihn  3 x richtig geschockt, indem ich ihn einfing, gegen seinen Willen festhielt und dann
einmal Krallen schnitt, zweites Mal die Amputation des Zehs und drittes Mal der Kieselgurstaub.

Eigentlich hatte ich das genaue Gegenteil erwartet:
Dass er mir mit viel mehr Skepsis begegnet als zuvor......

Insofern: in jeder Hinsicht war heute ein toller Tag für Marco und mich 

....und jetzt:
Fotos von unserem Ausflug:


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2015)




----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2015)




----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2015)




----------



## lotta (6. Sep. 2015)

Tolle Fotos


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2015)




----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2015)

Danke Kirstin, 
wenn ich diese Bilder sehe, glaube ich ohne weiteres, daß der Kleine jetzt überlebensfähig ist, obwohl er, so naß wie er ist, 
schon wieder aussieht, wie ein gerupftes Huhn 
Ach, ich freu mich richtig, über Euren schönen Tag.


----------



## bekamax (6. Sep. 2015)




----------



## slavina (6. Sep. 2015)

So toll !!!!!


----------



## Petta (7. Sep. 2015)

Alles,alles Gute


----------



## Tanny (7. Sep. 2015)

Nachtrag von gestern:
gegen Abend legte sich der Wind und die Sonne kam noch mal raus.......und Marco wollte unbedingt noch einmal raus.
Also sind wir nochmal zu den Teichen gegangen und er hat dort noch ein wenig in der Erde gestochert 

Als ich nach einer halben Stunde zurück ins Vogelzimmer ging, kam er anstandslos mit 

Heute war der nächste aufregende Tag mit Marco draußen - und Überraschungen gab es auch 

Morgens habe ich gefüttert und dann die Tür offen gelassen.

Marco schlug sich den Bauch voll (ich füttere nicht mehr mit Pinzette, sondern lege ihm die Futtertiere hin)
und dann setzte er sich auf das rechte Bein und wollte nicht raus.

 

Wir hatten Traumwetter! kein Wind, Sonne, blauer Himmel - bis zu 30 Grad in der Sonne - und
Marco sitzt auf einem Bein und will nicht 

Ihm schien wirklich der linke Fuss weh zu tun.

Also griff ich ihn mir nochmal (was er anstandslos geschehen ließ) und schaute mir das an.
Das, worauf er läuft war gerötet und sah sehr "trocken" aus.

Ich habe ihn also einfach in die Tümpelschale gesetzt.

Als er da rausgelaufen war, konnte er wieder normal laufen - vermutlich war das von gestern gereizt und
zu trocken, wodurch es zu Spannungen kam.

Ich ging dann erstmal zur Sitzecke auf den ersten mit 

Da erschien Marco prompt in der Tür und sass eine Weile auf dem Hundeabsperrgitter und schaute sich das
bunte Treiben der vielen, vielen Schwalben am Himmel an 

Als er piepte ging ich hin und antwortete ihm, worauf er mir auf direktem Weg zu den Tümpeln folgte,
wo er ohne zu zögern ein ausgiebiges Bad nahm.

   

Ich habe mich dann fast 2 Stunden an den Tümpel gesetzt und Marco ist da rumgelaufen, hat ein wenig
die unmittelbare Umgebung (immer dicht bei mir) erkundet, zwischendurch mal kurz Putzpause, dann
wieder stöbern im "Unterholz".

 

Als ich dann aufstand und Richtung Koppeln ging und ihn lockte, kam er ein Stück mit, dann
wählte er einen Ast an Tümpel 2 aus und beschloss, dass Gefiederpflege und anschließender
Mittagsschlaf angebracht seien 

   

Fast eine Stunde versuchte ich, ihn mit zu locken nach vorne, damit ich in seiner Pausenzeit
vielleicht auch irgendwo sitzen kann?

keine Chance!......und allein lassen konnte ich ihn auch nicht, da die Falken, der Sperber und
die Bussarde fleissig unterwegs waren 

Also ging ich zu Marco, bückte mich und nahm ihn von dem Ast einfach auf in die hohle Hand
und deckte ihn mit der anderen Hand ab.

Dann ging ich zur Sitzecke, wo ich die obere Hand wegnahm, er sass einen Moment, schaute sich um und
flog entspannt aufs Carportdach, wo er sich zum weiteren Mittagsschlaf nieder ließ

Ich konnte das gar nicht glauben, dass er das so cool nimmt.....und dass ich ihn überhaupt greifen konnte,
hat mich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade fröhlich gestimmt

Irgendwann kam Marco dann runtergeflogen, spazierte um den Tisch herum, wanderte zum Strandmini,
wo er es sich in der Deko bequem machte

  
und er kann sich jetzt sogar mit dem Fuss kratzen!!!!
 

und schließlich spazierte er vor der offenen Dielentür auf dem
Fußabtreter rum

 

 und stocherte in den Rillen nach eßbarem ...........bis die Hunde, weil sie
irgendetwas hörten, ihn fast über den Haufen liefen. 

Er schaffte es gerade noch erschrocken zur Seite.

Sein Schreck hielt aber nicht lange an, da spazierte er zurück zum Fussabtreter.

Und dann geschah etwas irres:

Spatzi erschien!!!!

 

Er war seit langem nicht mehr da und vor zwei Tagen sagte Ina zu mir:
"ich habe Spatzi und Polo zusammen auf dem Stalldach gesehen, als ich die Pferde
morgens auf die Koppel ließ. "

Ich nahm das zur Kenntnis und freute mich, dass es beiden gut zu gehen scheint.
Etwas überrascht waren wir, dass Polo und Spatzi zusammen unterwegs waren 

Jetzt jedenfalls tauchte Spatzi auf.

Nichts war zu sehen von seiner alten Scheu, die er zuletzt gezeigt hatte.

Er kam ganz entspannt und selbstverständlich zum Tisch, bediente sich an der
Futterstelle und.......

 

.....segelte dann auf direktem Weg runter auf den Boden zu Marco!

Marco sass da etwas perplex und Spatzi ging freundlich auf Marco zu und wollte eigentlich Kontakt.

...und dann passierte, was ich nicht für möglich gehalten habe:

Marco griff Spatzi an!!!!....aber nicht nur ein bisschen, sondern richtig!

Die zwei gingen kurz aufeinander los - das sah aus, wie die Hahnenkämpfe meiner Youngsters 

Spatzi zog sich dann zügig in die __ Birke zurück und schimpfte erstmal.

Marco flog  aufs Carportdach und erzählte mir aufgeregt, was für ein toller Wicht er ist 

 

Dann gab Marco sich wieder dem Sonnenbad hin.

Irgendwann tauchte Polo kurz auf dem Dachfirst auf, rief einmal laut und deutlich, bekam Antwort von Spatzi, der
daraufhin entflog und die zwei verschwanden 

Schade, ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass Polo etwas länger bleibt und mitbekommt, dass Marco hier ist.
Vielleicht kriegen wir das in den nächsten Tagen ja noch hin.

Der Rest des Tages verging mit Sonnenbaden auf dem Carportdach, jagen auf dem Fussboden und
Ausflügen über den Hof.

     

gegen Abend war Marco dann wieder auf dem Carportdach und jagte ca 30 Minuten sehr erfolgreich Schuster!

Er fing sie sogar im Flug 

Gegen 17 Uhr habe ich ihn dann ins Vogelzimmer gebracht und die Tür zu gemacht, damit ich mich noch mal
mit so banalen Dingen wie Hühnerstall sauber machen befassen konnte 

Wenn das so weiter geht, wird Marco bald keine Begleitung mehr brauchen auf seinen Ausflügen!


----------



## jolantha (7. Sep. 2015)

Hast ja mal wieder meinen Tag verschönt, schlechte Laune ist weg , Danke ! 
Ich schätze mal, Marco wird als Dauergast bei Dir bleiben.


----------



## rollikoi (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ich oute mich auch mal als begeisterter Leser dieser Posts


jolantha schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, Marco wird als Dauergast bei Dir bleiben.



Diesen Gedanken habe ich auch.

LG Bernd


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2015)

Hahaha - Marco mutiert noch zur Wach-Gans 

Hält sich Spatzi jetzt für nen Wippsteert oder hält sich Polo für einen Spatz?


----------



## Tanny (7. Sep. 2015)

Wach-Gans finde ich gut 


Dauergast? ...bitte nicht ........außer......



...... damit Ihr weiter Eure "Gute Laune Berichte" des "Dauergastes"  bekommt,
wechselt Ihr Euch ab, mich zu besuchen, um meinen Haushalt ab und an auf Vordermann zu bringen 


....wie es kommt, dass Spatzi und Polo zusammen rumziehen, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Spatzi und die zwei sind sich ja praktisch gar nicht begegnet.
Spatzi ist ca. 4 Tage, nachdem die Kleinen kamen, ausgeflogen.

 vielleicht, weil sie die gleiche Fremdsprache sprechen ?


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2015)

Vielleicht haben sie beide Texte von der Vogel-CD übernommen?


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2015)

.......Ihr könnt aufatmen 

 nein, er ist *nicht* verschieden.....das war nur eine kurzfristige Überdosis............Sonne!

Marco kam heute gleich mit raus (und ich sah ihn kein einziges Mal auf einem Bein stehen - den ganzen Tag!)
 und verbrachte den Vormittag mehr oder weniger auf dem Carportdach
die Welt beobachtend.

Zwischendurch wechselte er auch mal auf die Bank, wo er Besuch von Spatzi und kurz darauf noch einem
Feldsperling bekam.

       

Da sie aber gebührend Abstand hielten, gab es keinen Stress.

(Nachmittags versuchte Spatzi allein noch mal, Marco einen Grashüpfer streitig zu machen, den ich ihm
auf den Boden geworfen hatte - dass allerdings hätte Spatzi lieber sein lassen sollen  )

Polo habe ich nicht gesehen.

Nachdem Marco bis Mittag nichts Gescheites außer rumsitzen zustande gebracht hat,
habe ich beschlossen, dass jagen geübt wird.

Futter gab es nicht mehr - außer das, was ich ihm im Vogelzimmer bereit stelle.

Wir gingen also an die Tümpel, wo er erst mal rausfand, dass am feuchten Ufer ganz viel zu picken ist,
was er auch ausgiebig tat.

Ich sass derweil auf der Betonplatte an der Wasserkante und schaute ihm zu 

Nach fast einer Stunde war er todmüde und ihm war wohl auch ziemlich heiss.

Jedenfalls hockte er sich neben mir in die Sonne, sperrte den Schnabel auf und
schlief langsam weg 

                   


Irgendwann nach einer weiteren Stunde - er machte so gar keine Anstalten, das Sonnenbad zu beenden,
"scheuchte" ich ihn hoch, worauf er hellwach gleich wieder anfing zu jagen.

Und er erbeutete eine ganze Reihe tief über dem Wasser fliegende Insekten, indem er ein Stück hinterherlief und
dann blitzschnell hochflog, das Tier griff und im Bogen zurück auf seinen Startplatz ging. 

Das sah schon richtig gekonnt aus und er machte es nachmittags auf dem Carportdach dann gleich mit
allen Insekten weiter, die da so vorbei flogen. 

2 x bekam er heute wohl richtig Hunger auf mehr.

Da bin ich dann ins Vogelzimmer, habe ihn gerufen und er kam sofort hinterher.

Nach dem Fressen blieb er dann noch immer etwas da, ruhte sich aus, bevor er wieder
an der Sitzecke erschien.

Ich muss mir jetzt erstmal angewöhnen, Marco sich selbst zu überlassen, wenn er z.B. auf dem
Stalldach sitzt und mir nicht nach ein oder zwei Aufforderungen folgt.

Schließlich kann ich nicht ständig stundenlang unter dem Stalldach stehen und seinen "Schlaf bewachen"

Aber das ist verdammt schwer, weil er, wenn er nicht aufpasst, da natürlich leichte Beute ist.

Andererseits  - ich rufe ihn immer 2-3 mal - er kann mir also folgen - wenn er es dann nicht tut,
dann ist das so......

Heute Nachmittag habe ich es geschafft, mich da zu kontrollieren und bin nur hingestürzt,
wenn die Schwalben anfingen lautstark einen Greifvogel anzukündigen.

Aber ich habe so das Gefühl, dass Marco das vermutlich schon sehr viel besser
"im Auge" hat, als er mir zeigt 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich Marco heute schon mal allein lassen und zumindest kurz andere
Dinge erledigen können


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2015)

Menno, uns so einen Schreck einzujagen.

Kann es übrigens sein, dass Du das __ Glucken-Gen hast?


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Kann es übrigens sein, dass Du das __ Glucken-Gen hast?



...ja, ja............läster man noch .....

....aber ich glaube, das ist normal - gerade, weil der Kleine ja "behindert" ist.

Man neigt eben dazu, dann besonders "beschützen" zu wollen - und
dass ich dieses Jahr schon Findi an den Sperber verloren habe, macht es nicht gerade leichter.....

Aber ich denke, ich bekomme es hin, das unter Kontrolle zu halten 

PS ...und wer so im Tiefschlaf am Tümpel in offener "Wildnis" dahindämmert, ist irgendwie vielleicht doch noch nicht soweit ganz allein zu bleiben.......


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2015)

Ja, kann ich verstehen. 
Er scheint ja auch darauf zu vertrauen, dass seine Ersatzmami da ist und auf ihn aufpasst.
Das mit dem __ Glucken-Gen war übrigens nicht negativ gemeint, ich finde es toll, dass Du es hast und wie Du es auslebst 
(ich hab es nämlich auch, nur bei Vögeln musste ich es noch nicht rauslassen)


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2015)

habe ich auch überhaupt nicht so empfunden


----------



## jolantha (8. Sep. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Menno, uns so einen Schreck einzujagen.



Ich sag da jetzt mal gar nichts zu, schließe mich einfach nur Christine an . 
Aber sowas habe ich noch nie bei einem Vogel gesehen, daß er auf der Seite liegt, und pennt. 
Den kannste doch nun wirklich noch nicht auf die Vogelwelt loslassen .


----------



## jolantha (9. Sep. 2015)

Wie denn ?   Nichts Neues hier ??


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2015)

Hier oben ist schönes Wetter, die sind bestimmt auf der Pirsch.


----------



## pema (9. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
das du dir Sorgen machst um den Kleinen verstehe ich .
Ich würde die Vogelvilla auflassen...mit einem entsprechenden kleinen Futterangebot...und Marco sich draußen seiner selbst überlassen.
Du willst keine Vögel in einer Voliere...also bleibt dir (und Marco) doch nichts anderes, als der 'Bösen' Außenwelt in's Auge zu schauen.

Die Alternative wäre doch, ihn vor allen Gefahren draußen durch eine Voliere zu schützen.
Ich finde wirklich, dass du alles Mögliche getan hast, um ihm einen Start in's normale Vogelleben zu ermöglichen....wenn es nun nicht klappt, bleibt dir doch nur die Alternative, ihm in einer Voliere einen geschützten Raum zu geben....
Kurz gesagt(...ich hab' ja gut reden):
Er kann __ fliegen, er kann jagen...was denn sonst noch?...Die Beine werden vielleicht wieder gut - vielleicht auch nicht...du weißt es nicht. Aber eines ist sicher - du kannst bestimmt nicht den ganzen Tag mit Beobachtung und Lockrufen eines Vogels verbringen...für unabsehbare Zeit.
Hört sich jetzt vielleicht für dich doof an - (und wahrscheinlich...ne, bestimmt...würde ich es genau so machen wie du) - aber der Vogel ist jetzt erwachsen und seine Eltern würden ihn jetzt 'vom Hof jagen' - egal ob die Füße o.k. sind oder nicht.
Alles andere ist eben: geschützte Haltung - sprich: Voliere.
petra


----------



## bekamax (9. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin und Petra,
ich denke es gäbe da noch ein Mittelding. Nämlich verschiedene solcher Schutzdinger wie du, Kirstin über deine Futterhäuschen gebaut hast. Wäre Marco darauf trainiert, könnte er sich bei Gefahr dorthin zurückziehen, und natürlich auch wieder herauskommen, wann auch immer er will.

Je eines im/am Teich, an Lieblingsplätzen, dort, wo er jagen kann...


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Hier oben ist schönes Wetter, die sind bestimmt auf der Pirsch


 die beiden liegen bestimmt an einem der Teiche und genießen das Wetter, bevor es Heist abschied nehmen


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2015)

jaaaah, Ihr habt alle Recht 
...wir haben an den Tümpeln gesessen und uns die Sonne auf den bauch scheinen lassen und
wir haben gejagt 

Petra,
das Vogelzimmer ist schon den ganzen Tag auf - vom ersten Tag an 

Eine Voliere käme für mich niemals in Frage.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich Marco mit einem "Gefängnis" glücklich machen würde.

Er ist ein Wildvogel - und ich glaube, er braucht die Freiheit wie die Luft zum Atmen.
Heute hat er gelernt, zum Ausruhen/Schlafen ins Vogelzimmer zu gehen oder sich auf
das Carportdach oder den Tisch an der Sitzecke zu begeben - dort ist er sicher.

Zum Jagen sind die Gehege sinnlos, denn er Jagd da, wo die Beute ist.

Ich denke, es ist alles gut so, wie es ist. - ich werde nicht mehr machen.

Wenn er einem Beutegreifer zum Opfer fällt, dann soll das so sein.

Dann hat er aber bis dahin vermutlich jede Sekunde seines freien Lebens genossen 

Damit habe ich eigentlich auch kein Problem.

Es ist eher immer diese Frage: wann ist der richtige Zeitpunkt, wie viel "loszulassen"

....schwer zu erklären - das geht mir aber nicht nur mit Marco so, sondern mit jedem Zögling,
den ich auswildere.

Einerseits brauchen sie die erste Zeit Unterstützung (die sie von ihren Eltern auch bekommen
würden), andererseits müssen sie immer selbständiger werden.

Das ist immer eine Gratwanderung - aber ich denke, wir werden es hinbekommen


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2015)

Wir hatten wieder einen Traumtag 
und Marco kam heute morgen sofort mit raus und begab sich in die Sitzecke, wo er
nach seinem ausgiebigen Frühstück im Vogelzimmer dann erstmal einen Verdauungsschlaf und
ein Sonnenbad nehmen musste 

Dann ging es zu den Tümpeln, wo Marco sich begeistert der Jagd hingab.
Allerdings ist das, was er erbeutet noch nicht annähernd das, was er täglich verputzt.
Mit seiner Beute würde er vermutlich verhungern.....
Aber das wird sicher noch werden - Marco wird täglich besser.

Nachdem er mit der Jagd durch war, habe ich ihn gerufen und bin zurück zur Sitzecke.

Es dauerte keine 5 Minuten, da kam er auch um die Ecke und begab sich wieder aufs Dach 

Als sich dann der Hunger meldete, wurde er unruhig - ich ging Richtung Vogelzimmertür und Marco
folgte sofort, überholte mich und schwebte rein - direkt zum Futterplatz 

Ich habe ihn dann sich selbst überlassen und mich um alles mögliche gekümmert, was den
Sommer über liegen geblieben ist.

Außerdem habe ich noch Grashüpfer für Marco besorgt.

Ich war ca 2 ,5 Stunden weg von der Sitzecke - ganz bewusst - um zu sehen, was er macht,
wenn er seine Schlafpause beendet hat.

Als ich nach 2,5 Std. zurück kam, wurde ich stürmisch von einem Marco begrüßt, der geduldig auf dem
Dach ausgeharrt und auf mich gewartet hat 

Also er weiss jetzt, wo er sicher warten kann 

Das war mir auch wichtig, da ich morgen für rund 4 Stunden weg bin.

Ina wird zwar Marco im Auge haben und ihn bei Bedarf auch füttern, aber die Bindung
ist natürlich lange nicht so eng, wie bei mir.

Außerdem hat Marco heute gelernt, nicht ständig in der Sitzecke auf dem Fußboden zu sitzen, um
sich die Welt anzuschauen (zwischen den Hunden ),
sondern dann auf den Tisch zu gehen - da hat er sich bisher nie rauf getraut.

Spatzi war heute ganz oft da, hat kurz auf dem Tisch gefuttert und ist dann dahin, wo
Marco war.

Er hielt immer gerade so viel Abstand, wie Maro verlangte - aber es ist ganz offensichtlich, dass
er Kontakt zu Marco sucht 

Der dicke Feldsperling tauchte dann auch irgendwann wieder auf - was das wohl für ein
3er Gespann wird.......

Polo oder andere Bachstelzen habe ich wieder nicht gesehen 
Ich hatte dann die Idee, von der Vogel CD nur die __ Bachstelze laut an den Tümpeln laufen
zu lassen, als wir dort jagten.

Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass wenn noch Bachstelzen da sind, sich diese vielleicht zeigen.
Aber nichts.

Jetzt besteht m.E. nur noch die Chance, dass ggf. noch Bachstelzen durchziehen, die noch
weiter im Norden sind.

Ansonsten werde ich wohl Marco vermutlich tatsächlich als Wintergast beherbergen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass er alleine losziehen würde.

Aber das wäre auch okay - wir werden das schon packen, wenn es so kommen sollte 

Heute Abend habe ich Marco im Vogelzimmer erstmals wieder auf einem Bein
sitzen sehen.

Ich denke, der Tag war sehr anstrengend und das merkt er dann schon.

Es scheint ihn aber nicht mehr sonderlich anzustrengen oder zu belasten, wenn er
einbeinig ruht.

....hier die Fotos von heute.....inkl. dem kleinen, dicken Feldsperling, der in der Sitzecke auftauchte


----------



## jolantha (10. Sep. 2015)

Naja, wenn Spatzi jetzt auch da ist, hat er wenigstens Gesellschaft


----------



## Tanny (10. Sep. 2015)

Als ich heute morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich stürmischer als je zuvor begrüßt -
Marco war super gut drauf 

Ich stellte ihm seine Futtertiere hin, wo er sich sofort bediente und ging dann wieder raus
Richtung Sitzecke.

Anders, als all die Tage zuvor kam er sofort hinterher, flog einmal piepsend um mich herum, streifte
meinen Kopf als wollte er landen und entflog dann über das Stalldach zu den Tümpeln 

Das hat er noch nie gemacht!

Da die Luft war mit Vogelgezwitscher aus allen Richtungen, bin ich nicht hinterher gegangen, weil ich
eventuelle Kontakte nicht verscheuchen wollte.

Eine kappe Stunde später erschien Marco fröhlich rufend an der Sitzecke, landete sofort auf dem Tisch,
zog sich ein paar Grashüpfer und Heimchen rein und begab sich dann aufs Carportdach, um noch
etwas zu jagen.

Er hat wirklich eine gute Technik entwickelt, seine Beine/Füße so viel wie möglich zu schonen.

Er läuft schnell, viel und sehr gut - in Bewegung sieht man, wenn man von seiner Behinderung nichts
weiß auf den ersten Blick absolut nichts.

Wenn er aber etwas erjagt hat oder sonst wie irgendwo verweilt, legt er sich sofort auf den Bauch.

ich habe aber dabei nicht den Eindruck, als hätte er Schmerzen oder würde es auf den Füßen nicht aushalten.

Im Gegenteil: er wirkt sehr, sehr fröhlich 

Den Rest des Vormittags verbrachte Marco auf dem Carportdach oder auf dem Tisch.

Spatzi erschien immer wieder und suchte wie gestern Kontakt.
Marcos Ablehnung war bereits deutlich weniger.

Manchmal hatte Spatzi auch noch den dicken Feldsperling im Schlepptau

....und dann geschah etwas Tolles 
Auf dm __ Giebel des Hauses landeten laut rufend zwei ausgewachsene Bachstelzen. 

Sie hielten sich da rund 5 Minuten auf und waren deutlich zu hören.

Marco sass auf dem Carportdach am jagen - er muss sie gesehen haben, reagierte aber auf die
zwei gar nicht 

Dann waren sie wieder verschwunden.

Ganz kurz danach kam Ina und erzählte mir, dass sie gerade an den Tümpeln eine junge __ Bachstelze mit
einem Trupp Sperlingen am baden gesichtet hat. 
Vielleicht Polo?

Ich hatte keine Zeit, nachzuschauen und wollte Marco jetzt auch nicht aus der sicheren Sitzecke
rauslocken, da ich los musste.

Also ließ ich Marco wo er war und fuhr weg. (10.30)

Als ich um 14.30 Uhr wieder kam, war mein erster Blick/Ruf natürlich zur Sitzecke - keine
Antwort. 

Ina kam und sagte, dass Marco bis kurz nach 12 auf dem Carportdach ausgeharrt und gewartet hatte.

Dann verschwand er plötzlich und kam kurz vor 13 Uhr kurz wieder, hielt sich aber nur kurz an
der Sitzecke auf, stieß dann einen Warnruf aus und war weg.

Seither hatte sie ihn nicht mehr gesehen.

Ich (etwas besorgt) bin dann natürlich erstmal rufend über den Hof und schließlich zu den Tümpeln
und dort bekam ich eine freudige Antwort - Marco sass fast unsichtbar zwischen den Brennesseln an
der alten Güllepumpe

....was war ich erleichtert, dass es ihm gut geht !

Als ich dann rufend zur Sitzecke ging, folgte er fast sofort und ließ es sich erstmal richtig schmecken 

Auch Spatzi tauchte wieder auf.......mit Klops (dem dicken Feldsperling) im Schlepptau 

Irgendwann am späten Nachmittag wurde Marco dann plötzlich ganz schlank und groß und horchte Richtung Stalldach -
dann stieß er einen lauten, klaren Ruf aus und flog da rüber und verschwand aus meinem Blickfeld.

Über dem Dach hatte ich kurz drei oder vier Vögel __ fliegen sehen, die dort außerhalb meines Blickfeldes
landeten, die vom Flugbild her Bachstelzen gewesen sein könnten - ich weiss es aber nicht genau.

Wie auch immer, Marco war ca 1,5 Std. weg, dann tauchte er wieder auf und verhielt sich wie gehabt 

Gegen 18.30 Uhr wirkte er müde - also ging ich Richtung Vogelzimmer, wohin  er mir sofort folgte und sich
gleich auf seinen Schlafplatz begab.

Bis 20 Uhr ließ er sich auch nicht mehr sehen.

Ich habe dann also noch einmal gefüttert und dann zu gemacht.

Ich glaube, Marco war sehr, sehr müde

...aber ich glaube auch, er hatte einen tollen Tag und ich habe jetzt große Hoffnung,
dass er noch Anschluss findet


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2015)

Heute war "Marco-technisch" ein fast langweiliger Tag 

Marco begrüßte mich heute morgen wie immer stürmisch und machte sich dann
über sein Frühstück her.

Raus kam er aber erst ca. 2 Stunden später. 

Er machte einen kurzen Rundflug zu den Tümpeln, dann kam er in die Sitzecke und verbrachte
dort die nächsten Stunden - überwiegend ruhend, manchmal ein wenig halbherzig jagend......

Das Wetter war heute nicht gerade der Hit: bewölkt, starker Wind, kalt - immerhin kein Regen.

Marco scheint das Wetter genau so bescheiden gefunden zu haben, wie ich. 

Mittags war er mal für eine Stunde bei den Tümpeln verschwunden.

Ich habe mal heimlich aus dem Stall um die Ecke geschaut:
da badete eine junge __ Bachstelze - vielleicht Polo?
(angesichts der großen Entfernung konnte ich seine Füße nicht erkennen,
wusste also nicht genau, ob es Polo war)
und vielleicht zwei Meter weiter jagte Marco am Ufer kleine Krabbler ...
....die zwei beachteten sich überhaupt nicht. 

Irgendwann verschwand Polo Richtung Knicks auf den Koppeln und Marco jagte noch ein wenig weiter.

ich ging dann zurück zur Sitzecke und als Marco Ewigkeiten später immer noch nicht auftauchte,
ging ich rum und rief nach ihm - nirgends Antworten.

Dann kam ich auf die Idee, mal im Vogelzimmer nachzuschauen:
von da kam Antwort.
Marco sass auf seinem Schlafplatz und sah überhaupt nicht interessiert aus, raus zu gehen.

Er verbrachte fast den ganzen Nachmittag in seinem Zimmer und tauchte nur gegen Abend
noch einmal draußen für einen kurzen Rundflug auf.

Ich schätze mal, Marco war einerseits das Wetter zu ungemütlich und andererseits war er
sicher auch müde von gestern.

Irgendwie läuft es bei ihm genau so ab, wie bei den jungen Schwalben:

Wenn ein Tag mit sehr intensiven Flug- und Jagdübungen war, dann ist der nächste Tag
fast vollständig ausgefüllt mit Ausruhen...

Fotos gibt es heute leider nicht - ich habe das sage und schreibe verdaddelt 

Eigentlich dachte ich, ich hätte heute Vormittag schon Fotos gemacht und habe mich heute
Nachmittag also nur noch um Schwalbenbilder gekümmert.

....und als ich dann Abends die Bilder auf den Rechner lud, stellte ich fest: keine Marcofotos


----------



## misudapi (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
es dauert, bis so ein doofer Muskelkater weg ist. Da muß man als Jungvogel eben durch.
Ein Tag Training und ein Tag Muselkater.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2015)

Irgendwie ist speziell Marco oder die __ Bachstelze generell ein "Langschläfer" ...

Wie auch in den letzten Tagen kam Marco heute morgen nach der Fütterung zügig raus, machte
seinen Rundflug zu den Tümpeln und tauchte dann an der Sitzecke auf.

Dort hielt er sich dann bis zum frühen Nachmittag auf:
Futtern, schlafen, ab und an mal ein Insekt unter dem Carportdach erjagen, futtern, schlafen usw.

Zwischendurch kam Spatzi immer mal vorbei (auch zum Futtern) und Klops war wie immer im Schlepptau.

Außerdem haben sich mittlerweile auch drei Kohlmeisen angeschlossen, die es ebenfalls nicht die Bohne
interessiert, ob wir auf Armeslänge von Spatzi´s Futterstelle entfernt sitzen und Kaffee trinken.....

Am frühen Nachmittag wachte Marco plötzlich auf, entflog über das Stalldach und ward nicht mehr gesehen 

Den ganzen Nachmittag war er mit nur zwei ganz kurzen Unterbrechungen unterwegs 

2 x kam er laut rufend um die Ecke gesegelt, landete auf dem Tisch, klopfte mit dem Schnabel gegen
das Futterglas, kassierte ein Heimchen und entschwand wieder 

Gegen 18 Uhr kam er dann wieder, ließ sich auf der Stuhllehne nieder und erstmals redete er nicht
einfach nur mit diesem langgezogenen Piepsen, sondern er ließ eine Art Zwitschern hören - als ob er
ganz viel zu erzählen hätte 

Gegen 18.30 Uhr hob er dann wieder rufend ab und flog auf direktem Weg ins Vogelzimmer,
wo er noch eine Runde jagen ging, bevor er sich auf seinen Schlafplatz zurück zog und diesen
bis zum "Einschluß" auch nicht mehr verließ.

Ich glaube, Marco hatte einen tollen Nachmittag


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2015)

Hach, toll, 
jetzt ist er nicht mehr alleine, und hat ein paar Kumpel  
( Er sieht immer noch aus, wie ein ausgeflipter Teenie )


----------



## Tanny (13. Sep. 2015)

Es scheint sich so einzupendeln:
einen Nachmittag super aktiv - einen verschlafen.......

Heute hat Marco sich vormittags wie immer meist in der Sitzecke aufgehalten,
mit Spatzi (und manchmal auch Klops) in der Dachrinne hocken, auf dem Tisch nach
__ Fliegen jagen und Gefiederpflege machen, vor sich hin gähnen, ..........und..........
.....der Versuch, sich an der Müslischale mit den Heimchenvorräten selbst zu bedienen

....aber das ging schief.....er rutschte von der glatten Kante ab und schimpfte vor sich hin 

.....der Versuch, den Meisenknödel und die Sonnenblumenkerne zu probieren, wo Spatzi immer
so begeistert hinlangt war auch irgendwie nicht der Hit...
."wie kann man so etwas Ekliges nur essen......."....

...dafür hat er sich dann zum Schlafen genau vor den Knödel gelegt und jede Kohlmeise, die
anfliegen wollte, zu Tode erschreckt 

Nachmittags war Marco nur 2 x kurz unterwegs - auf dem Stalldach hat er die perfekte Tarnfarbe 

...es ist richtig schwer, ihn auszumachen.

Ich habe derweil im Vogelzimmer "Grundrein" gemacht und auch den Sand in seiner Jagdwanne ausgewechselt
und natürlich mit neuen Heimchen besiedelt - das fand er klasse - dort hat er mehrmals ordentlich gejagt.

Außerdem habe ich ihm gezeigt, wie man __ Schnecken knackt und dass man das Innere essen kann 

Bei der ersten Schnecke war er noch recht desinteressiert an meinem Tun und als er sie probierte,
spuckte er sie einige Male aus, bevor er entschied, dass das absolut lecker ist!

Bei der 2. Schnecke hat er dann ganz genau zugeschaut, wie ich an das Innere komme und die Schnecke sofort
begeistert verschlungen.

Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, wann er seine erste Schnecke selber knackt.

Ansonsten hat Marco heute wieder viel auf jeweils einem Bein geruht oder gelegen.

Es scheint, dass ihm die Beine und/oder Füsse nach einem sehr aktiven Tag doch noch sehr
zu schaffen machen.

Hoffentlich bessert sich das noch.

Gegen 18 Uhr begann es zu regnen und Marco hatte es eilig, in sein Zimmer zu kommen, von wo er
sich auch nicht mehr weg begab.

...und so sah es heute dann aus:


----------



## jolantha (13. Sep. 2015)

Also, ich hab in freier Wildbahn noch nie einen Vogel gesehen, der einfach so vor sich hinpennt 
Dein kleiner Halbstarker muß noch lernen, besser auf sich aufzupassen .


----------



## Tanny (13. Sep. 2015)

Wenn er unterwegs war, habe ich es auch noch nicht gesehen.
Das macht er nur in seinem Vogelzimmer oder auf dem Tisch - aber nur, solange ich da sitze.

Sowie ich weggehe, verschwindet er sofort mindestens auf die Dachrinne


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...dafür hat er sich dann zum Schlafen genau vor den Knödel gelegt und jede Kohlmeise, die
> anfliegen wollte, zu Tode erschreckt


----------



## Ida17 (14. Sep. 2015)

Eine wahnsinns, irre Geschichte! Ich bin absolut begeistert und ziehe den Hut vor dir! Klasse, klasse, es gibt Menschen denen ist das Schicksal eines kleinen Vogels egal, aber man sieht doch wie sehr man mit einer liebevollen Aufzucht belohnt wird! Ich bin gespannt auf eure nächsten Abenteuer!!


----------



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2015)

Heute hat es bis in den späten Nachmittag nur geregnet 

Marco ist heute morgen sofort raus gekommen, hat einen kurzen Rundflug gemacht und sich dann zu uns
unter das Carportdach begeben.

Spatzi war ebenfalls fast nur unter dem Dach und heute war ich auch nicht traurig drum 

Die Zugvögel scheinen sich  jetzt alle verabschiedet zu haben und die Überwinterer haben sich irgendwo
ein geschütztes Plätzchen gesucht.

Die einzigen, die den ganzen Tag so intensiv und zahlreich, wie den ganzen Sommer nicht am Himmel über dem Hof
unterwegs waren, waren die Falken, Sperber und Bussarde auf der Suche nach Beute 

Ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass Marco über Winter bleiben wird.
Er würde sich mit seinen Füßen nicht hinreichend ernähren können, da er zu viele Pausen braucht.

Darum haben wir heute angefangen, daran zu arbeiten, dass er lernt/sich traut, mit auf die Diele zu kommen.

Der Erfolg war noch mäßig - er hat sich nach unendlich vielen Anläufen einmal getraut, 2 Meter durch die
Tür rein und dann wieder raus zu __ fliegen.

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass er es die nächsten Tage lernt 

Da ich nicht den ganzen Winter draußen in der Sitzecke verbringen will und Marco ja auch
nicht immer nur ohne Gesellschaft sein kann, muss er lernen, mit rein zu kommen.

Zumal er, wenn es richtig kalt werden sollte, spätestens soweit sein muss, dass er in der Küche
zumindest übernachtet - damit ihm nicht auch noch der Rest seiner armen Füße abfriert.

In der Sitzecke habe ich ihm jetzt einen "Hochsitz" auf den Tisch gebaut.

Das Küchenpapier ist mit Johanniskrautöl und __ Teufelskralle getränkt.
Wenn er drauf sitzt, werden so seine Füße etwas "behandelt".

Er scheint es angenehm zu finden, denn er sitzt gerne auf dem Platz 

Gegen 19 Uhr habe ich ihn in sein Zimmer befördert und ihm noch ein paar
frisch gefangene, lebende Fliegen dort ausgesetzt, damit er noch etwas jagen kann - was er
mit riesen Erfolg macht 

Seit ca 21 Uhr haben wir hier jetzt Gewitter.
Für Marco sein erstes Gewitter.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass er sich in seinem Zimmer nicht zu Tode fürchtet.........aber stören will ich ihn
zu so ungewohnter zeit auch nicht......

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2015)

Ich hoffe ja wirklich, daß er bei dir bleibt, und Spatzi als Gesellschafter ebenso.


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2015)

Muß ich ja noch mal wiederkommen, noch nichts Neues heute. 
Ich hoffe doch, daß alles in Ordnung ist .


----------



## Tanny (15. Sep. 2015)

Heute war ein reiner Marco-Tag.........

....oder auch: alles was für heute geplant war, musste warten - schön,
wenn man sich so vor der Arbeit drücken kann 

Vormittags war es kalt und windig, aber strahlender Sonnenschein 

Marco kam gleich mit raus und hat zum ersten Mal sofort erstmal ein paar Insekten im Flug erjagt, bevor
er sich dann sonnenbadend auf der Bank, dem Dach und dem Tisch aufhielt.

Da ich wusste, dass wir nachmittags ein Unwetter kriegen sollten, bin ich dann mit Marco noch mal für eine
Stunde an die Tümpel gegangen (alleine wäre er bei dem Wind wohl nicht losgezogen).

An den Tümpeln hat er dann richtig fleissig zu Fuß und im Flug gejagt.

Als ich dann zurück ging, folgte er sofort und jagte dann noch ein wenig auf dem Carportdach weiter.

Gegen Mittag fing ich dann an, mit Marco wieder "Diele" zu üben, da ich ihn möglichst zu dem angekündigten
Gewitter mit rein nehmen wollte.

Ich konnte sehen, dass Marco sich jedes Mal, wenn ich ihn lockte "einen Ruck" gab und die Tür anflog - aber in
letzter Sekunde traute er sich dann doch nicht 

Ich kam dann auf die Idee, am unteren Ende der Diele die große, 2 flügelige Stalltür komplett auf
zu machen und da rein zu gehen - Marco folgte mir nahezu sofort .....und zwar zu Fuß ......und schaute sich auf der
Diele etwas verunsichert um. 

Als ich den einen Flügel der Tür zu machte, störte ihn das nicht.

Ich ging dann raus und er folgte mir, um mir dann durch die einseitig geöffnete Tür wieder rein zu folgen.

Dann kamen orkanartige Böen auf mit Regen und erstem Gewittergrollen.

Eigentlich wollte ich Marco nicht in "die Falle" laufen lassen, aber der Sturm zwang mich, die Stalltür zu schließen,
damit sie nicht kaputt geht.

Marco schaute erstmal verdutzt.

Er traute sich lange nicht, auf der Diele zu __ fliegen und sass etwas verloren auf dem Boden.

Dann plötzlich hob er ab und kam zu mir in die Dielensitzecke geflogen.

Ich konnte sehen, dass er sehr nervös war und sich in seiner Haut nicht wohl
fühlte.

Ein Futtertier nahm er aber trotzdem

Draußen blitzte und donnerte es mittlerweile im Sekundentakt und ich war wirklich froh,
dass Marco mit drinnen war - auch wen er das nicht so sah.

Als das Gewitter vorbei war, habe ich die Dielentür an der Sitzecke auf gemacht und fast eine
halbe Stunde gebraucht, bis Marco sich traute, mir zur Tür zu folgen und dort raus zu fliegen.

Was war er glücklich, als er die große Freiheit wieder hatte 

Es war sehr kalt, aber strahlend blauer Himmel und Sonne satt.
Marco jagte rund um die Sitzecke und folgte dann einem Insekt auf das Garagendach.

Dort stellte er fest, dass da ganz viele Insekten waren und blieb also da oben.
Als mein Blick zum Himmel ging, blieb mir das Herz stehen:

8 Greifvögel!!! (2 Bussarde, mindestens 3 Falken und 3 keine Ahnung) kreisten auf unterschiedlicher
Höhe genau über der Garage.

Marco kam ganz an die Dachkannte und duckte sich so klein, wie er konnte.
Mein Klatschen hat die Greifvögel nicht beeindruckt - also blieb ich praktisch neben Marco stehen,
bis die Greife nach ca 15 Minuten abdrehten Richtung Nachbarn.

ich glaube zwar nicht, dass sie es auf Marco abgesehen hatten, sondern die Streuobstwiese hinter der
Garage im Blick hatten - aber man weiss ja nie......

Als die Greifvögel weg waren, kam Marco sofort mit zum Carport und folgte mir auf Schritt und Tritt.

Also ging ich noch einmal durch die Stalltür auf die Diele - er folgte wieder sofort - was mich überraschte, weil
ich beim ersten Mal das Gefühl hatte, dass er sich "gefangen" fühlte.

Diesmal war das anders.
Obwohl ich die Tür direkt hinter uns wieder schloss, störte ihn das nicht.

Marco spazierte und flog ganz entspannt durch durch den Raum und schaute sich alles genau an.

Schließlich kam er zur Sitzecke und hockte sich neben meinem PC hin zur Gefiederpflege und zum
Schlafen.

Als ich ihn ca 1 Stunde später gegen 19 Uhr ins Vogelzimmer bringen wollte, wollte er mir partout nicht
nach draußen folgen ....die Diele gefiel ihm offensichtlich gut.

Erst, als Ina ihm (bewusst) etwas nahe kam, flog er auf und folgte mir raus Richtung Vogelzimmer.

Aber......nein, er flog nicht in sein Zimmer, sondern landete vor der Stalltür und sagte: Mach mal auf!

Es kostete noch ein wenig Mühe, ihn zu überzeugen, dass es sich in seinem Zimmer besser schläft 

Aber jetzt ist er zufrieden und müde in seinem vertrauten Zimmer und ich glaube, die Diele ist kein Thema mehr 

....was auch wichtig ist angesichts der Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage 

.....ach ja - und Spatzi war fast den ganzen Tag in der Sitzecke - der wird Marco bald auf die Diele folgen.....

....und hier aktuelle Fotos:


----------



## jolantha (16. Sep. 2015)

Mal wieder ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an Dich, und ein ganz erleichtertes 
" Puuuh " , daß alles in Ordnung ist, und so toll klappt .


----------



## jule (16. Sep. 2015)

Na das liest sich doch prima... allerdings ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, was die "Diele" genau ist?! 

Wünsch euch weiterhin viel Spass zusammen


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2015)

die "Diele" ist ein ehemaliger Kuhstall, die jetzt "Allzweckwohnraum mit Außentemperatur"
 für Menschen, Hunde  und Wildgetier ist und zudem Durchgangsraum zum "Haupteingang" meiner Wohnung
(die Küchen und die Waschküchentür gehen direkt auf die Diele).

Die Diele ist "riesig" und ein ideales Freiflugzimmer, wo Marco zudem auch im Winter __ Spinnen und Co
findet.

Der Zaunkönig ist im Winter auch immer auf Futtersuche fleissig auf der Diele unter der Decke unterwegs 

Im Sommer haben Sunny und Pummelchen dieses Jahr ihre Kids hier ausgebrütet und großgezogen.
Außerdem haben hier ein Zaunkönig und die Hausrotschwänze gebrütet.

In den Vorjahren waren hier auch noch weitere Schwalbenbrutpaare, aber Sunny und Pummelchen haben dieses
Jahr alle Interessenten konsequent verjagt.

Ich habe eben mal ein paar Fotos gemacht von dem Chaos - sorry für den Dreck - den wollte ich gestern eigentlich
in Angriff nehmen, was ich aber wegen Marco gelassen habe.

Solange die Schwalben hier sind, ist es sinnlos, da was zu machen - der Großputz ist dann immer, wenn sie weg sind.

Ansicht jeweils von den beiden Stirnseiten:

   

der Seiteneingang an der Sitzecke, wo Marco sich nicht rein traut, aber schon raus fliegt.
Vermutlich zu dunkel und die Decke ist so bedrohlich niedrig 

   

die obere Sitzecke mit den Türen zum Stallklo, meiner Küche und meiner Waschküche:
 

Marco auf der heute zu entsorgenden Schwalben-Kackpappe unter dem Kunstnest:

   

Marcos neuer Futterplatz für tagsüber:


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2015)

Toll - und das Futter schmeckt auch. Was will man mehr. An Kirsten ein ganz dickes


----------



## jule (16. Sep. 2015)

Siehst du, manchmal ist es einfach gut zu fragen... 

Unter einer Diele habe ich mir etwas anderes vorgestellt, deinen Beschreibungen nach, musste diese Vorstellung aber FALSCH sein 

Das sieht doch super aus - von so viel Platz könen viele nur träumen, toll  

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2015)

Marco ist heute ALLEINE rein und raus geflogen!!! ...und er
scheint sich langsam auf der Diele wohl zu fühlen 

Er hat die Teppiche von toten Insekten befreit, die letzten __ Fliegen im Flug erlegt und jeden Krümel
Dreck aufgenommen und wieder weggeworfen - frei nach dem Motto:

"Kannst Du mal sauber machen!!!"

Ansonsten:
heute morgen waren wir an den Tümpeln und Marco hat richtig intensiv gejagt - sogar erfolgreich IM
Wasser - das hat er bisher nicht hinbekommen.

Wenn er auf einem Stück Holz am Wasser "ansitzt", ist er vom Untergrund kaum zu unterscheiden 

Nachmittags war Marco praktisch den ganzen Nachmittag draußen unterwegs und hat intensiv gejagt.

Es war aber auch wieder wärmer, als die letzten Tage.

Erst als es anfing zu regnen, verzog er sich in sein Vogelzimmer und rief mich von dort.

Als ich das endlich (während meiner Putzarie) mitbekam, habe ich ihm die hintere Tür geöffnet
und er flog sofort rein auf die Diele.

(die kleine Tür ist ihm immer noch nicht geheuer - auch wenn er schon einmal alleine da
(aus Versehen?) reingeflogen ist.

Auf der Diele hält er sich am liebsten auf den Teppichen auf - auch zum Schlafen .....

....als ob es da keine erhöhten Sitzgelegenheiten gäbe 

...aber selbst die super weiche, breite Sofalehne ist offensichtlich kein Vergleich zum Teppich 

Was wirklich "gigantisch" war, war, dass Marco den ganzen Tag ständig auf den Beinen unterwegs war -
und das wirklich flink und ohne, daß er immer versuchte ein Bein zu schonen 

....ich hätte eher das Gegenteil erwartet, nachdem Marco gestern schon so viel gelaufen ist.

Vielleicht wird es jetzt ja langsam besser


----------



## DbSam (16. Sep. 2015)

... und keine Bilder von der Putzarie. Das geht so nicht. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2015)

Aber auf deiner Diele fehlt noch ein Winterteich für Marco


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2015)

Carsten, mit dem Putzen bin ich ja noch lange nicht fertig

...heute habe ich erst einmal das Grobe mit Besen und Mistboy zusammengekehrt
(damit der Staubsauger später überlebt  und wenigstens die ärgsten
Spinnweben entfernt......und den Hühnerstall grundgereinigt......

 Rene ....Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich Marco ohne Badewanne lasse?

Wenn die Tümpel zugefroren sind, kommt die große Vogeltränke aus dem
Vogelzimmer in die Küche (weil, auf der Diele würde sie auch einfrieren) 

 eben musste ich Marco noch richtig schocken 

Mir fiel vorhin auf, dass er sich intensiver als sonst das Gefieder putzte und sich ständig
kratzte.

Also habe ich mal überall, wo er bevorzugt sitzt in seinem Zimmer, frisches Küchenpapier
ausgelegt, um die Übeltäter zu identifizieren - meine Befürchtung waren Milben....
...aber es kann noch schlimmer kommen 

Er hat sich irgendwo Federlinge eingefangen 

Da die ihm das Gefieder zerfressen würden, musste ich was unternehmen.
Ich musste ihn also einfangen - und das war wirklich heftig.
Da er sich nicht mehr mal eben so greifen lässt, sondern sofort flüchtet, wenn ich ihn aufnehmen will,
musste ich den Kecher nehmen  um die Fangaktion so kurz wie möglich zu halten.

Als ich ihn in der Hand hielt war er völlig geschockt.

Ich habe ihn dann mit Kieselgur dick eingestäubt und gleich, da ich ihn schon mal hatte, die
Krallen wieder eingekürzt.

Als ich ihn hinterher losließ, flog er auf seinen Schlaf- und Putzplatz, redete kein Wort mit mir
und putzte sich wie ein Irrer, um den Staub aus den Federn zu kriegen.

Dabei flogen dann auch einige Bauchfedern - beim Einpudern konnte ich sehen, dass er am Bauch gerade in
der Mauser ist - ein Grund mehr, die Federlinge zu eliminieren bevor sie das neue Gefieder kaputt machen.

Nach ca 30 Minuten hörte Marco dann endlich auf, sich wie wild zu putzen.

Er schaute auch nicht mehr ganz so empört aus der Wäsche und nahm immerhin ein Heimchen aus
der Hand - aber geredet hat er kein Wort mit mir 

Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass sich sein Frust über Nacht legt und er mir morgen wieder einigermaßen
vertraut..........


----------



## jule (16. Sep. 2015)

Oh, das hört sich nicht gut an. Ist es denn mit dem Einpudern erledigt oder muss das wiederholt werden? Kenne mich da ja gar nicht mit aus

Wünsche euch, dass ihr die Dinger bald los seid und dass er schnell wieder Vertrauen fasst (falls es denn ein Problem sein sollte) schließlich weiß er inzwischen sicher, dass du ihm nur gutes willst!


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass es reicht.

Ich möchte ungern irgendwelche Antiparasitika für Zimmervögel vom TA holen, da
Wildvögel darauf häufig empfindlicher reagieren und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es
bei Bachstelzen ist.

Mit Federlingen hatte ich bis dato nie zu tun.
Bei Milben funktioniert das Kieselgur bei Wildvögeln super und nebenwirkungsfrei.

Blöderweise scheinen Bachstelzen keine Staubbäder zu nehmen - ich habe im
Vogelzimmer ja schon von Anfang an Staubbäder eingerichtet - auch eines, wo Kieselgur drin ist.

Würde Marco das nutzen, könnte er sich selbst behandeln.

Aber Bachstelzen scheinen nur in Wasser zu baden 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er irgendwo auf den Dächern oder auf dem Boden beim Pause machen
auf dem Bauch lag (was er ja oft macht) und sich die Viecher,
die vermutlich von anderen Wildvögeln dort hinterlassen wurden,  dann da aufgegabelt hat - und
zwar in größerer Menge, als ein normal dahinspazierender Wildvogel sonst "mitnehmen" würde....


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2015)

Unser Forumsliebling ist aber auch ein kleines Pechvögelchen


----------



## bekamax (17. Sep. 2015)

Nein, nein Christine... Der ist ein Glückspilz.... Denk nur wie oft er schon Glück hatte, weil es in seinem Leben Kirstin gibt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanny (17. Sep. 2015)

Marco hat mir nichts nachgetragen 

Er hat mich heute morgen begrüßt wie immer und kam sofort mit raus zu den Tümpeln.

Dort war der Ablauf wie jeden Tag: jagen, baden, jagen......

Anschließend kam er nahezu sofort mit auf die Diele, weil es heute zwar warm, aber sehr, sehr stürmisch
war und auch noch verschiedentlich regnete.

Auf der Diele sass er wie immer irgendwo auf dem Teppich - mitten im Raum - ist ihm auch
völlig egal, ob da drei bis vier Hunde um ihn rumtoben

Obwohl Marco einen extrem zufriedenen Eindruck machte, fand ich immer, dass er auf dem
Fussboden irgendwie verloren wirkte - war sicher nur Einbildung, schließlich gibt s genug hohe
Sitzgelegenheiten auf der Diele - aber mir missfiel dieses Bild.

Schließlich hatte ich die Idee, ihm versuchsweise mal das Vogelhaus hinzustellen, da es ein Strohdach hat
und er sich an den Tümpeln auch immer im Schilfstroh aufhält.

Die Idee brachte den Durchbruch 

Das Vogelhaus ist jetzt sein absoluter Lieblingsplatz 

Später habe ich dort auch noch eine "Jagdwanne", wie im Vogelzimmer und doch schon mal eine
kleine Badewanne (zum üben  ) aufgestellt.

Nachmittags wurde das Wetter etwas besser und Marco verschwand für rund 3 Stunden draußen.

Als wieder dunkle Wolken aufzogen, kam er rufend um die Ecke gesegelt und setzte sich vor die Stalltür.

Als ich sie öffnete, flog er rein und direkt auf sein Häuschen 

Gekratzt hat er sich heute nicht mehr - nur noch normale, intensive Gefiederpflege.....und gelaufen
ist er auch nach wie vor viel und flüssig - also alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2015)

Kirstin, seine Punkerfrisur ist weg !!!


----------



## Tanny (17. Sep. 2015)

tja - wenn man älter wird .....

.....aber ich habe da definitiv   dran rumgeschnippelt.....

....aber ich finde, so sieht er einfach nur  aus


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2015)

Dann schnippel doch mal, dann ist das sein persönliches Merkmal.
Wer hat denn schon eine Punkerbachstelze


----------



## Tanny (17. Sep. 2015)

Niemals! .......wenn ich DAS mache, dann wird er mir das sicher nicht so
einfach verzeihen wie einpudern oder Krallen schneiden.......


----------



## lotta (17. Sep. 2015)

Was für ein schönes "Vogelleben" Marco doch bei Dir führen darf Kirstin.
Ich freue mich dass Du ihm, mit allen Kräften, versuchst gerecht zu werden

und er so 
bestimmt den Winter gut überstehen kann.

Ich wünsche Euch gemeinsam weiterhin so viele schöne Erlebnisse
und uns, 
allabendlich so eine rührende und spannende  "Gute Nacht Geschichte"

Danke Bine


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2015)

Heute hatten wir traumhaftes Wetter
Nachdem sich der kalte Morgennebel verzogen hatte, gab es wolkenlosen Himmel,
strahlenden Sonnenschein und kaum Wind – es war richtig warm.
Leider war der Himmel morgens auch voller Greifvögel 

Die Sperber habe ich schon eine Weile nicht mehr gesehen.
Dafür haben wir hier aber jetzt eine ganze Falkenfamilie (mindestens 4 Stück),
die hier intensiv über dem Hof jagen......und Falken mögen Bachstelzen 

Als Marco mir raus folgte, zog es ihn angesichts der Greifvögel nicht wie sonst zu den
Tümpeln, sondern auf direktem Weg auf die Diele.

Dort wurde Federpflege betrieben, 2. Frühstück, eine Runde jagen und die Diele
erkunden.

Erst gegen 10 Uhr, als die Greifvögel seltener am Himmel zu hören waren, flog Marco vor die Tür.
Allerdings rührte er sich unter dem Carportdach auch nicht hervor solange ich drinnen war.

Als ich alles andere erledigt hatte, ging ich Richtung Tümpel, rief Marco und er folgte mir auf den Fuss.
Wir haben dann bis Mittags bei den Tümpeln verbracht – ich mit „in der Sonne liegen“, Marco mit baden und jagen.

Als ich gegen Mittag Richtung Sitzecke ging und Marco rief, kam er praktisch sofort mit und hielt sich im Flug
immer ganz nahe bei mir auf.

Die Falken waren einzeln oder zu mehreren, manchmal auch zusammen mit ein oder zwei Bussarden am Himmel zu sehen.
Glücklicherweise haben wir die Krähen jetzt wieder da – sie haben hier ihr Winterlager.

Die Falken werden fast immer von mindestens einer schreienden Krähe begleitet – manchmal geht auch eine ganze Gruppe Krähen
auf den Falken los – dann flüchtet er Hals über Kopf. 

Marco jedenfalls hat die Vögel ganz genau im Auge und er muss mich irgendwie für den absoluten Helden halten,
 weil all die bösen Feinde sich nicht in meine Nähe trauen.

Wenn er irgendwo allein sitzt und ein Greifvogel taucht auf, dann duckt er sich ganz still und man kann ihn vom Untergrund
nicht mehr unterscheiden.

Wenn er auf dem Tisch sitzt und ein Greifvogel fliegt über das Carportdach, dann stellt er sich vor mich und macht sich riesig groß
und einen ganz langen Hals - das sieht zum todlachen aus 
Ich finde es schon faszinierend, dass Marco so genau erkannt hat, dass er in meiner Nähe vor den Greifvögeln sicher ist. 

Ab ca. 12 Uhr war Marco dann ca. 2-3 Stunden allein unterwegs (die Greifvögel waren verschwunden) und kam dann fröhlich
und satt zurück, um in der Sitzecke mit Gefiederpflege, Sonnenbädern und (erfolgreicher) Fliegenjagd auf dem Tisch und am Steinhaufen
 – wobei er da den „kleinen Pisser“ zum Ansitzen gebraucht hat –
seinen weiteren Nachmittag zu verbringen.

Auf dem Tisch hat er tatsächlich beim Sonnenbaden direkt vor mir an der Tischkante gesessen und ist da mal wieder
tief und fest weggenickt und auch ein gemeinsames Schläfchen mit den Hunden scheint kein Problem zu sein. 
Sogar Spatzi hat sich angewöhnt, für seine Tiefschlafphasen zur Sitzecke zu kommen – er scheint auch längst begriffen zu haben,
dass es da recht sicher ist.

Ab ca 16 Uhr hat Marco bis Abends dann die Zeit auf der Diele verbracht und sich vom Sonne tanken erholt
und in seiner Jagdwanne fette Beute gemacht.

Bevor ich ihn abends dann  „ins Bett“ brachte, waren wir noch einmal bei den Tümpeln, wo er ein ausgiebiges Bad nahm
und dann zufrieden ins Vogelzimmer folgte.

Es war alles in allem ein richtig schöner Tag und ich habe unendlich viele Fotos gemacht. 

Hier eine ganz, ganz kleine Auswahl:


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2015)




----------



## Tanny (19. Sep. 2015)

Heute war mal wieder alles anders als erwartet ....
...aber von vorne:

heute war der Tag wettertechnisch 2-geteilt.
Morgens diesig, kalt, windig, etwas Nieselregen - Nachmittags warm,
wechselnd bewölkt mit sehr sonnigen Abschnitten, kaum Wind.

Als ich heute morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, begrüßte mich Marco stürmisch und flog an mir vorbei
ohne Frühstück raus und entschwand auf die Wiesen. 

Ich ging dann erst mal Kaffee trinken.
Ca 15 Minuten später sass Marco auf dem Stalldach und rief laut und fordernd.

Ich also hin und kaum war ich da, zog er ab Richtung Tümpel und rief ständig nach mir.

Als ich dann auch bei den Tümpeln ankam, gab er sich zufrieden ausgiebiger Jagd hin und
überließ es mir, den Himmel im Auge zu behalten 

Da mir die Rumsteherei zu langweilig war, überlegte ich, Marco etwas neues zu zeigen:

Ich drehte ihm Steine und Holzstückchen um und im Nu hatte er raus, dass darunter ganz viele
Leckereien lebten 

Von da ab durfte ich fast 2 Stunden jeden Stein umdrehen, den wir fanden.....und davon gibt es in den
Paddocks wahrlich viele 

Dann ging ich zurück zum Haus, Marco folgte mir auf den Fuss, mit Zwischenstop am Misthaufen,
wo Marco noch die Nachspeise zu sich nahm 
Spatzi leistete ihm dabei Gesellschaft 

Anschließend öffnete ich die Dielentür und Marco flog auf direktem Weg auf sein Vogelhäuschen, wo er
sich ausgiebiger Gefiederpflege und einem Verdauungsschlaf hingab.

Am frühen Nachmittag flog er dann raus - es war warm und sonnig geworden - und den Rest des
nachmittags war er fast ständig irgendwo unterwegs 

Wenn er zwischendurch mal kurz an der Sitzecke vorbei kam, holte er sich ein Futtertier, hüpfte ruhelos
auf und unter dem Tisch herum, weil in der Luft soooo viel zum Jagen unterwegs war und entschwand dann
wieder hinter den Pferdestall zu den Wiesen.

Während Marco unterwegs war, kam nach telefonischer Ankündigung am Vormittag ein Neuzugang:

eine erwachsene Altschwalbe wurde mir aus dem Raum Itzehoe gebracht.

Der Kleine wurde vor ca 2 Wochen flugunfähig gefunden.

Beim Tierarztbesuch wurde keine Flügel- oder sonstige Verletzung festgestellt.

Vermutlich eine Prellung oder Verrenkung/Blockade (Fensterzusammenstoß?), die
sich einfach erholen musste.

Die Finderin hat also die kleine Schwalbe hingebungsvoll gepflegt.

Nun, so sagte sie mir am Telefon, würde sie bereits seit geraumer Zeit "flattern",
würde aber immer wieder zu Boden segeln.

Die Finderin hatte Sorge, dass die kleine Schwalbe hier überwintern muss was bei ihr
angesichts sehr vieler Katzen, die sie hat, schwierig werden würde.

Also brachte sie mir das Schwälbchen 

Der Kleine (ich glaube, es ist angesichts der langen Schwanzfedern ein "Er") wurde
mir also dann gebracht.

Da der Kleine einen sehr verschreckten Eindruck macht (was für Altschwalben, die
fluchtunfähig sind völlig normal ist), habe ich den Kleinen ins Vogelzimmer befördert,
wo er mehr Ruhe von uns Menschen hat.

Ich habe ihn dort auf einen Ast gesetzt und dort sass er dann eine ganze Weile.
nach schier endlosem Hinhalten eines Futtertieres mit der Pinzette, schnappte er
danach und verschlang es.

Dann futterte er innerhalb nicht einmal einer Stunde  5 Heimchen, 6 Grashüpfer, ca
50 __ Fliegen und diverse Schuster.

Danach ließ ich ihn dann erstmal allein, damit er sich akklimatisieren kann.

Als ich später wieder kam, machte er sofort wieder einen sehr erschrockenen Eindruck
und als ich mit der Pinzette ein Futtertier hinhielt, flog er erschrocken auf, quer durchs Zimmer
und landete auf der ca 20 cm höher gelegenen Handtuchstange.

Also fliegen kann er schon wieder.
Was er aber nicht kann ist kontrolliert landen und von unten starten.

Irgendwie liegt da eine Störung vor.

Die Finderin berichtete, dass der Kleine beim Fund voller __ Parasiten war:
Federlinge oder Schwalbenlausfliegen.

Und sehr mager war und ist er auch.

Sein Gefieder - vor allem die Schwanzfedern als auch die langen Flügelfedern
wirken "ungepflegt"
(ich konnte und wollte mir das nicht genauer anschauen, um den Kleinen nicht noch mehr
zu verschrecken)

Mit Chance ist das Gefieder nur "verklebt"/"zerstrubbelt", weil der Kleine vielleicht keine oder
keine ausreichende Gefiederpflege betrieben hat.

Eventuell ist es aber auch beschädigt - das wäre sehr, sehr blöd, denn dann wird es mit dem Zug nichts.

Da er aber zumindest fliegen kann, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass die Gefiedersituation nicht ganz so
dramatisch ist.

Ich vermute (und hoffe), dass die ursprüngliche Ursache für die Flugunfähigkeit bereits ausgeheilt ist
und die jetzige Problematik vom zentralen Nervensystem aufgrund von Fehl/Mangelernährung ausgeht.

DIe Finderin hat sich beraten lassen und genau nach Anweisung gefüttert:
Mehlwürmer und Fliegenmaden....

WARUM geben sogenannte Fachleute immer wieder so unmögliche Ratschläge!!!!

Ein gutes hätte das allerdings.

Wenn das die Ursache ist, dann besteht eine große Chance, dass der Kleine sich bei intensiver,
abwechslungsreicher und richtiger Fütterung innerhalb der nächsten
Tage erholt und dann noch Anschluß an die Anderen findet. 

Als Marco gegen 17.30 Uhr wieder auftauchte, bin ich mit ihm ins Vogelzimmer, wo er
wie gewohnt einen seiner Plätze anfliegen wollte und einen halben Herzinfarkt bekam, als er
da plötzlich den zur Statue erstarrten, fremden Vogel entdeckte.

Also setzte er sich erstmal auf die andere Seite des Raumes und beobachtete 

Schließlich entschied er: der ist ungefährlich....

Und von da ab verhielt sich Marco wie immer und ignorierte die Schwalbe, die so gar keinen Ton
von sich gab und sich nicht bewegte.

Als ich Marco Futter hinlegte, flog die Schwalbe wieder vor Schreck a und segelte zu Boden.

Damit sie nachts nicht bei irgendwelchen Abenteuern abstürzt und damit sie an Futter und Wasser kommt,
habe ich ihr eine Sitzstange ins Sandbad in der Dusche getan und da auch Futter und Wasser runter gestellt.

Dann habe ich sie da runter gesetzt.

Nach ca 30 Minuten entspannte sie etwas und hüpfte zum Futter, frass eigenständig ein paar Heimchen und
begab sich dann zum ruhen auf das Kaminholz.

Sie wirkte etwas entspannter.

Aber dass sie sich kaum bewegt, nicht "sabbelt", sie panisch reagiert, wenn man sich mit der Hand nähert und
ansonsten "wie eingefroren" wirkt, zeigt, wie viel Angst sie noch hat.

Ich hoffe, dass sich das schnell legt, damit sie auch mit der Gefiederpflege anfängt.

Vielleicht schaut sie sich ja was von Marco ab.

.....ach, und jetzt habe ich auch noch vergessen zu fragen,  ob sie einen Namen hat.....


....hier Fotos von heute - Marco hat heute auch ein Auto als Sitzplatz ausgekundschaftet:


----------



## Tanny (20. Sep. 2015)

Die Nacht mit Marco in dem Zimmer scheint das Schwälbchen "aufgetaut" zu haben 

Sie fliegt!

Als ich heute morgen ins Zimmer kam, kam mir Marco wie immer fröhlich entgegen und - da
ich die Außentür wegen der Schwalbe noch zu hatte - verlangte er lautstark Futter 

Die Schwalbe sass auf der Kante von der Staubbadwanne auf dem Fussboden..

Als ich daran vorbei ging, um Marco ein paar Heimchen auszusetzen, flog die Schwalbe auf und landete
auf der Stuhllehne - zielsicher 

Ich versuchte ihr dann mit der Pinzette ein Futtertier hinzuhalten, aber sie "roch den Braten" schon und
flüchtete noch bevor ich auch nur in ihrer Nähe war auf den höchsten Zweig unter der Decke 

Über Nacht hat sie alle Futtertiere, die ich dort gelassen hatte (ca 20 Stück gemischt) verdrückt.

Ich habe dann neue Futtertiere hinterlegt, Marco gerufen, der mir sofort in den Vorraum folgte,
so dass ich das Vogelzimmer zu und die Außentür auf machen konnte.

Es war kalt und goss in Strömen.

Das hielt Marco aber nicht davon ab, mit einem lauten, langgezogenen Ruf einmal um meinen
Kopf zu __ fliegen und dann in Richtung Koppeln zu entschwinden 

Erst ca 1 Stunde später tauchte er wieder an der Sitzecke auf, holte sich zwei Futtertiere und
entschwand abermals.

Ich nutzte eine Regenpause, um auf der Koppel über den Pferdeäppeln lebende Fliegen zu
kechern und der Schwalbe zu bringen.

Als ich rein kam, sass sie wieder auf dem Fensterplatz und verfolgte interessiert die Fliegen in der Luft.
Sie machte sogar einen erfolgreichen Jagdversuch - aber ich konnte sehen, dass der Raum für ihre Art zu jagen
zu klein ist.

Von den morgendlichen Futtertieren hatte sie "nur" 3 Stück verspeist.

Sie wirkt sehr viel "wacher" und entspannter als gestern - nicht mehr so "erstarrt" - aber auch noch viel scheuer.

Außerdem muss sie intensiv Gefiederpflege betrieben haben - das sah alles sehr viel ordentlicher aus 

Ein paar kleine Beschädigungen sind an den Federkanten - die scheinen mir aber undramatisch zu sein
und sie nicht wirklich zu beeinträchtigen.

Ich vermute, die kommen daher, dass sie ihre Reha in einem Käfig verbracht hat und gelegentlich,
wenn man mit der Hand rein ging zum Futter reinlegen oder so laut Finderin dann etwas panisch
gegen das Gitter hüpfte, während sie sonst ruhig war.

Aber genau das habe ich 2011 auch, als ich eine flugunfähige (Flügel geprellt) Altschwalbe für eine
Woche hatte, gehabt. 

Ein Käfig war damals unmöglich, weil sie genau diese Panik zeigte, wenn man da rein greifen wollte
und damit das Gefieder in Gefahr ist.

Also hatte ich sie auf die Stange gesetzt, die Sunny später als Schlafkorb hatte.

Dort sass sie die Woche solange sie nicht fliegen konnte ganz still und ruhig - sagte keinen Ton
(dabei sind Schwalben sonst sehr gesprächig) und nahm quasi nur das Futter und betrieb
Gefiederpflege.

Ich glaube, dieses extrem ruhige, fast "unbeteiligte" und "wortlose" Verhalten, was
man schnell als "Vertrauen" interpretieren kann,  ist bei Schwalben ein
typisches Zeichen für hilflose Angst - was sie, wenn sie sich gefangen fühlen immer
an den Tag legen
 (das hatte ich auch schon mit Wildschwalben, die sich irgendwo am Fenster
verfangen hatten - die konnte man so einsammeln und raus bringen - sie rührten sich nicht).

Ich vermute, dass der Flügel dieser kleinen Schwalbe schon eine Weile wieder genesen war,
dass sie aber aus dieser Starre nicht raus kam und darum psychisch und körperlich abbaute.

Sicher hat Marco s vertrauensvolles Verhalten gepaart mit der Ruhe und der Gitterlosigkeit des
Vogelzimmers sie "auftauen" lassen.

Wenn sie jetzt im Flug wieder Insekten fangen kann, wird sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit das Fressen
toter Insekten aus einer Schale einstellen, weil Schwalben Futter "vom Boden" nur in höchster Not aufnehmen
und das immer mit Stress verbunden ist.

Für heute Nachmittag ist super Wetter angesagt.

Sollte es sein wie gestern (da waren auch viele Schwalben über dem Hof und es flog viel Futter rum),
werde ich ihr wohl die Vogelzimmertür auf machen.

Dann kann sie selbst entscheiden.
Ich glaube, dass sie draußen schneller und besser wieder aufbaut, weil sie den Stress los ist, genügend
optimales Futter findet und sich den anderen Schwalben noch anschließen kann, bevor die weg sind.

Start und Landung klappen heute wieder einwandfrei, fliegen auch und als Altschwalbe kennt sie die Geräusche und
Gefahren der Natur und wird da nicht unbedarft in eine Falle fliegen.

Wenn ich sie drinnen lasse, wird sie vermutlich sich nur sehr, sehr schleppend wenn überhaupt verbessern,
da sie wieder fliegen kann und darum kaum eine tiefere Vertrauensbildung zulassen wird, die ihr eine
stressfreie Regeneration erlauben würde.

Marco ist vor einer halben Stunde wieder zurück gekommen und sofort hier auf die Diele geflogen, wo er
die Jagdwanne leergefischt und meine letzten fertigen Futtertiere verdrückt hat.

Und als ich in die Küche ging, neues Futter abtauen, ist er mir erstmals gefolgt und hat sich neugierig und
völlig selbstverständlich Küche und Eßzimmer angeschaut 

Also eine Überwinterung mit Wohnungsaufenthalt wird kein Problem werden 

....aber vielleicht zieht er ja doch noch weg?

Polo (ich vermute, dass er es ist) taucht noch täglich auf seit einigen Tagen und ich habe den Verdacht,
dass Marco in den Zeiten, wo er länger weg ist, mit Polo zusammen unterwegs ist?

Mals schauen


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Sep. 2015)

Moin Kirstin,
bei Dir wird's aber auch nie langweilig, was? 
Kaum hast Du einem __ Pieper 'auf die Schwingen geholfen',
ist schon der nächste Unglücksvogel da.....
drück' die Daumen, dass der Neuzugang sich schnellstens erholt
und dann 'reisefertig' ist!


----------



## Tanny (20. Sep. 2015)

Vorab:
 die kleine Schwalbe ist noch da und wird es wohl auch noch ein wenig länger bleiben.
Jetzt wird es dann wohl Zeit, dass ich einen Namen für ihn finde 

Aber erst einmal zu Marco:
Marco war ab frühen Nachmittag, nachdem er seinen Mittagsschlaf beendet hatte, immer wieder für 10 bis
30 Minuten allein unterwegs, tauchte dann aus heiterem Himmel auf, verlangte Futter und wollte dann,
dass ich mit ihm mit irgendwo hin gehe.

Irgendwann zwischendurch bestand er darauf, dass er ins Vogelzimmer wollte - das hat er schon lange
nicht mehr am Tag aufgesucht.

kaum war er drin, schwebte er auf Schwälbchens Futterplatz, klaute einen Grashüpfer, setzte sich dann
auf die Kante von der Jagdwanne und fing an, sich zu putzen.......
.........und die kleine Schwalbe (die neben Marco ganz schön groß wirkt ) sah sich zunächst
alles etwas verwundert an und.......fing dann auch zunächst zaghaft - dann immer intensiver mit der
Gefiederpflege an 

Damit Marco nicht das ganze draußen gefangene Futter für die Schwalbe wegfrisst, musste er (unter Protest)
wieder mit raus

Bis gegen 16.30 Uhr lief der Tag dann ab, wie vor dem Vogelzimmerbesuch.
Danach schwebte er auf die Diele und verbrachte den Rest des Tages dort mit seinen üblichen Routinen.

Gegen 18 Uhr habe ich ihn dann mit einer großen Ladung Futter für beide ins Vogelzimmer befördert,
was Marco klasse fand.

Dann habe ich die zwei erstmal alleine gelassen und erst gegen 19.30 nochmal die letzte Mahlzeit hingebracht und
Licht aus gemacht.

Als ich da ins Zimmer kam, bot sich mir ein schönes Bild:

Beide Vögel saßen auf Marcos Futter- und Schlafplatz recht nahe beieinander 

 also die zwei scheinen sich anzunähern 

Was nun die Schwalbe anbelangt:

Das Wetter wurde heute Nachmittag tatsächlich schön sonnig, wir hatten aber den ganzen Tag sehr
heftigen Wind.

Das erschien mir so schon ungeeignet, eine Schwalbe, die so lange Verletzungspause hatte, in
unbekannter Umgebung bei so viel Wind im Greifvogelgebiet raus zu lassen.

Also hatte ich eigentlich ohnehin entschieden, sie wenn es irgend geht drin zu lassen.

Bis Mittags hatte sie von den hingelegten Futtertieren nur sehr wenig gefressen.
Wie viel sie aus der Luft erwischt hat, weiss ich natürlich nicht - es kann aber nicht
genug gewesen sein, denn so viele __ Fliegen schwirren da nun auch nicht im Zimmer rum. 

Nachmittags habe ich mich dann immer, wenn Marco gerade mal wieder unterwegs war, ins Vogel-
zimmer gesetzt, um die Schwalbe einfach nur zu beobachten und sie an meine Gegenwart zu gewöhnen.

Immerhin kam ich irgendwann so dicht ran, dass ich ihr mit der Pinzette mit einem Heimchen
vorm Schnabel rumwedeln konnte und sie dann auch irgendwann danach schnappte 

danach holte sie sich dann weitere Futtertiere wieder selbst 

Was ich allerdings als sie so nahe war sah, macht mich nicht gerade "glücklich".

Irgendetwas stimmt am linken Flügel mit dem Gefieder nicht.
Der weiße Fleck, der auf dem linken Flügel häufig sichtbar ist,
sind keine Federn, sondern Flaum.

Entweder liegt dort irgendeine Blockade vor, die die "Unterwolle" manchmal hochstehen lässt,
oder - und das halte ich fast für wahrscheinlicher - liegt darunter irgendeine verheilte Verletzung.

Auf jeden Fall wird der Kleine damit draußen nicht klar kommen.
Auch wenn er im Vogelzimmer fliegen kann - aber wenn er richtig rasant durch die Lüfte
zischt bezweifel  ich, dass er mit der Geschichte irgendein Manöver unter Tempo sauber hinbekommt 

Das wird ich mir in den nächsten Tagen noch mal genauer anschauen müssen.
Allerdings werde ich damit warten, bis er sich eingewöhnt hat und mir mehr vertraut, damit
ich ihn nicht zu sehr schocke, wenn ich ihn in die Hand nehme.

Ich setze gerade bei der Vertrauensbildung stark auf Marco, von dem sich die Schwalbe viel abzuschauen scheint.

Neben der Schwalbe, die so einen stillen, leicht schwermütigen Eindruck macht,
ist Marco der reinste Sonnenschein, der wie ein Wirbelwind die Schwalbe aus ihrer "Depression" holt


----------



## jolantha (21. Sep. 2015)

Danke Kirstin, ich hoffe, Du kannst das mit dem Flügelschaden bei der kleinen Schwalbe noch hinkriegen 
Marco sieht doch noch aus, wie ein Minipunker !


----------



## Tanny (21. Sep. 2015)

Aaaalso:

die gute Nachricht zuerst: es ist kein Gefiederschaden am Flügel  

die schlechte Nachricht: das zentrale Nervensystem ist gestört 

Von Anfang an:

ich habe die "halbe Nacht" recherchiert, weil ich mir dieses Gefiederbild nicht erklären konnte
und weil ich es merkwürdig fand, dass der kleine Mann zwar __ fliegen konnte, aber
andererseits manchmal so "wackelig" wirkte.

Dabei stieß ich auch auf eine Seite, wo mir "Lichter" aufgingen:

Die Schwalbe wurde ja nicht nur zwei Wochen falsch ernährt, was besonders durch die Mehlwürmer
zu einer Störung der Nährstoffaufnahme (die aufgrund der falschen Futtertiere ohnehin nur spärlich
zugeführt wurden)  führte, sie sass auch zwei Wochen in einer Wohnung bei Kunstlicht.

Ohne Sonne/Naturlicht  kommt es zu massivem Vitaminmangel!

Die Lichtgeschichte hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf der Rechnung, weil meine Zöglinge ja frei sind
und immer mit raus kommen......

Als ich heute morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, sassen Marco und die Schwalbe nebeneinander auf
Marco s Schlafplatz.

Marco begrüßte mich stürmisch 

Ich legte die Futtertiere hin und als die Schwalbe dort hin hüpfen wollte, kippte sie um 

Ich nahm sie auf und setzte sie wieder hin, legte ihr die Futtertiere direkt vor die Füße, von
denen sie dann auch eines auf nahm.

Das ganze sprach für ZNS Probleme aufgrund von Vitaminmangel!

Ich ließ alles stehen und liegen und fuhr auf direktem Weg zu meinem Tierarzt (der eigentlich noch
gar nicht offen hatte ....).

Dort bekam ich dann hoch dosiertes Vit B Komplex, welches auch für Schwalben und Mauersegler geeignet ist.

Von da ging es weiter ins Futterhaus - Reptilienabteilung:

Eine UVB Lampe mit Fassung, eine Tageslichtlampe mit Fassung

Dann zurück.
Ich habe erstmal schnell die Lampen provisorisch aufgehängt und eine Sitzstange so drunter platziert,
dass die Schwalbe sich die Sitzhöhe unter der Lampe und auch die Lampe selbst aussuchen konnte.

Sie sass innerhalb von weniger als einer Minute dicht unter der UV Lampe 

Dann habe ich, damit ich sie nicht zwangsernähren muss mit dem Vitaminzeug, ein Heimchen mit
einer Spritze "leergesaugt" und dann ebenfalls mit einer Spritze das Vitamin da reingespritzt.

Die Schwalbe, die noch wackelig war, habe ich mir von der Stange genommen und mit dem gefüllten
Heimchen vor ihr rumgewedelt.

Als sie dann aus Versehen zuschnappte, hatte sie die Vitamine intus 

Da ich sie eh in der Hand hatte, habe ich mir die Federn angeschaut:
Der weisse Fleck ist "Unterwolle", die durch die intakten Flügelfedern hochsteht - vermutlich,
weil durch den Mangel die Muskelspannung in den Flügeln zu schlaff ist und dadurch die
Deckfedern nicht richtig "abdecken"

Eben war ich dann noch mal im Vogelzimmer:

Die kleine Schwalbe sass unter der UV Lampe, machte einen sehr, sehr viel wacheren Eindruck
und als ich einen unbedachten Schritt tat, flog sie sofort und zielsicher hoch in die Äste unter der Decke. 

Greifen hätte ich sie nicht mehr können.

jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass sich die Entwicklung hält/stabilisiert und der Kleine seine Depots sehr schnell wieder
aufgefüllt bekommt, damit er dann hoffentlich raus kann, sowie wir den nächsten Schönwettertag haben 


....ach ja, und dann habe ich gleich mal den Elektriker angerufen:

die sollen mir auf der Diele über Marcos Ecke und im Vogelzimmer die Leuchtstoffröhren abbauen.

Stattdessen sollen da normale Fassungen hin, (im Vogelzimmer auch höhenverstellbar),
wo dann Tageslichtlampen rein kommen und ich bei Bedarf auch UV neben setzen kann.

....tja, und Marco:

der ist seit heute Morgen trotz strömenden Regens fast nur unterwegs. 

gegen Mittag wollte er 2 Stunden Pause machen - aber partout nicht auf der Diele,
sondern im Vogelzimmer bei der Schwalbe  .....da sass er dann mit unter der Lampe


----------



## bekamax (21. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin! Wahnsinn! Wie schnell Wildtiere wissen was ihnen guttut  
Außerdem bestätigt diese Geschichte meine Theorie zu diesen Lampen.

Lieben Dank!


----------



## geoigl (21. Sep. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Die Schwalbe wurde ja nicht nur zwei Wochen falsch ernährt, was besonders durch die Mehlwürmer
> zu einer Störung der Nährstoffaufnahme (die aufgrund der falschen Futtertiere ohnehin nur spärlich
> zugeführt wurden) führte, sie sass auch zwei Wochen in einer Wohnung bei Kunstlicht.
> 
> Ohne Sonne/Naturlicht kommt es zu massivem Vitaminmangel!



Hallo Kirstin,
sicher wird sich die Schwalbe unter der Lampe wohlfühlen, aber Vitaminmangelerscheinung aufgrund mangeldem Sonnenlicht nach 14 Tagen kannst du ausschließen!
Was würde mit den JV der Höhlenbrüter passieren die wachsen ja auch ohne Tageslicht auf, und sehen die Sonne erst beim ausfliegen. Genauso wenig Sonnenlicht bekommen die jungen Schwalben in den Ställen und Scheunen, da scheint die Sonne ja auch nicht aufs Nest. Ganz zu schweigen von den vielen Stubenvögel die in den Käfigen leben, ohne Sonnenlicht die haben auch nicht nach 14 Tagen Gleichgewichtsstörungen!
Aber wiegesagt, die Lampe trägt sicher zum Wohlbefinden und zur möglichen Genesung der Schwalbe bei...

lg Georg


----------



## geoigl (21. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
vielleicht schaust du wegen der Schwalbe mal ins Vogelforum dort gibt's den einen oder anderen Experten der
dir vielleicht einen Tip geben kann!
Hier z.B. geht es um einen Specht der gegen die Scheibe geflogen ist...

http://www.vogelforen.de/pflege-aufzucht/242602-specht-schaedelhirntrauma-2.html

lg


----------



## Tanny (21. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Georg,

mein allerersten Überlegungen gingen auch in die Richtung.
Andererseits habe ich keine Ahnung, inwieweit bei z.B. Höhlenbrütern der Bedarf in der Aufzuchtphase anders aussieht und/oder über die Futtertiere
ausreichend gedeckt wird, als z.B. bei "Draußenbrütern", wo die Vögel von Anfang an mit Naturlicht zumindest über die Augen in Kontakt sind.

Bei besonders empfindlichen Menschen macht in der dunklen Jahreszeit eine Stunde UV Lampe pro Woche oft den Unterschied zwischen
Depression und Wohlbefinden - sagte mir mal ein Arzt.

Was die Käfigvögel anbelangt: die kommen ohne künstliche Zusatzfutter i.d.R. nicht aus.

Ich ziehe hier die Vogelkinder unter den gleichen Bedingungen auf, wie die Eltern es tun würden.
Also Rauchschwalben z.B.  drinnen unter der Decke der Diele (Kunstlicht/Dunkelheit), während ich die Mehlschwalben tagsüber
in einem Mehlschwalbennest draußen unter dem Dach hatte - also mit Naturlicht.

Alle entwickeln sich so, wenn sie nicht krank oder verletzt waren, prächtig.

Ich kann nicht sagen, ob das, wenn ich es anders gemacht hätte, auch der Fall war.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich überzeugt, dass Naturlicht eine ganz essenzielle Rolle im Leben aller Lebewesen spielt,
die von Natur aus auch mit Naturlicht leben.

Dass die Schwalbe schneller unter der Lampe sass, als ich von der Leiter kam - und das, obwohl sie mir dabei näher kommen
musste, sprach für mich Bände.

Im Prinzip ist es egal - das Optimum ist immer, ein Tier so dicht an seiner Natur zu halten/pflegen, wie es irgend geht.
Und bei einer erwachsenen Schwalbe gehört dazu Naturlicht.

Insofern werde ich *mit *dem Licht *auf keinen Fall *was falsch machen, aber sie *ohne* das Licht *vielleicht* umbringen ...  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (21. Sep. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Bei besonders empfindlichen Menschen macht in der dunklen Jahreszeit eine Stunde UV Lampe pro Woche oft den Unterschied zwischen
> Depression und Wohlbefinden - sagte mir mal ein Arzt.





Tanny schrieb:


> Insofern werde ich *mit *dem Licht *auf keinen Fall *was falsch machen, aber sie *ohne* das Licht *vielleicht* umbringen ...


JA! JA! JA!
(Und das könnte jetzt auch das Thema einer Freundin erleichtern... aber über den Sommer hatte ich nicht daran gedacht!) Drum nochmal DANKE!


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2015)

Und die wärmende Wirkung der Ersatz- Sonne ist auch nicht ohne, bei dem Schmuddelwetter.
Mußt nur Aufpassen das sie keinen Sonnenstich bekommt und genug trinken kann.


----------



## geoigl (21. Sep. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Insofern werde ich *mit *dem Licht *auf keinen Fall *was falsch machen, aber sie *ohne* das Licht *vielleicht* umbringen



In diesem Fall vermutlich nicht!
Bekommst du aber einen Vogel der grade eben an die Scheibe geknallt ist, ist es auf jeden Fall *die falschen Behandlung*, dann muss das Tier ruhig und dunkel "gelagert" werden!!!

lg


----------



## Tanny (21. Sep. 2015)

das ist klar.

Das gilt aber für jeden Fall von Verdacht auf Schädel/Hirn-Trauma - nicht nur bei Vögeln 

Wobei dann sollte man auch keine Deckenleuchte anhaben - dann ist eigentlich erstmal richtig Dunkelheit angesagt -
und absolute Ruhe.....

Wie gesagt, in diesem Fall stand am Anfang bei der Finderin nur die Flugunfähigkeit und die tierärztliche Diagnose
Prellung im Flügelbereich.

Schwankungen oder sonstige nervöse Störungen sind nicht aufgefallen.

Die kamen offensichtlich erst, als sich die Flügelsituation eigentlich schon wieder gebessert hatte.

Aufgrund dieser Vorgeschichte halte ich einfach eine Mangelsituation als Ursache für die wahrscheinlichste.

Ob es denn wirklich so ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen - das werden wohl die nächsten Tage zeigen......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (21. Sep. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und die wärmende Wirkung der Ersatz- Sonne ist auch nicht ohne,



....der Verkäufer hatte mir zwei UV Lampen gezeigt:
eine, die keine zusätzliche  Wärme abgibt und eine, die zusätzlich auch noch starke Wärme produziert
(ich vermute mal, die 2. ist so etwas wie diese Rotlichtlampen für Kükenställe?)

Ich habe mich jedenfalls für Variante 1 entschieden und zumindest habe ich unter den Lampen keine erhöhte Temperatur
wahrgenommen.

Wenn ich mehr Wärme im Raum bräuchte, würde ich ihn beheizen und wenn ich einen unterkühlten
Vogel bekomme, geht er zunächst unter die Wärmeplatte.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Petta (21. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin, 
BRAVO !!!
BITTE MACH WEITER SO!!!


----------



## Tanny (21. Sep. 2015)

Heute war es so richtig ungemütlich draußen.
Zwar warm, aber Regen, Regen, Regen.........

Marco hat das nicht gestört 
Er war bis auf seine Mittagspause und einige, kurze "Imbiss-Besuche" nur unterwegs.
Der Kleine wird immer kerniger und aktiver 

Erst gegen 17 Uhr hörte ich vom Stalldach dann ein schrilles Rufen, was sich wiederholte, bis ich hin
kam und Marco die Dielentür öffnete.

Da flog er dann wie immer rein auf seinen Vogelhausplatz, putzte sich, machte die Jagdwanne unsicher und
hockte sich dann hin zum Schlafen.

Gegen 18.30 Uhr kam Marco dann wieder mit raus, flog noch ein paar Runden jagend über den Hof,
um dann im Vorraum vom Vogelzimmer zu verschwinden und lautstark zu rufen, bis ich ihm die Tür zum Vogelzimmer öffnete 

Dort hat er dann noch emsig ein paar der ursprünglich Unmengen an __ Fliegen gejagt, die ich im Laufe des Tages dort ausgesetzt hatte
und die schon von der Schwalbe deutlich reduziert worden waren, bevor Marco sich dann zur Nachtruhe begab 

Die kleine Schwalbe hat jetzt einen Namen: Sowi (von Sowilo)  ...., der ihr hoffentlich Glück bringt 

Ich bin heute im Laufe des Tages immer wieder im Vogelzimmer gewesen, um frisch gekecherte
Fliegen auszusetzen.

Sowi hat von mal zu mal "wacher" gewirkt.

Außerdem ist er heute Nachmittag ständig auf seiner Sitzstange unter den Lampen  in Bewegung gewesen
und gelegentlich auf jeden Fall auch geflogen, denn die Futtertiere, die ich an anderen Stellen des Raumes ausgelegt hatten,
waren auch weg  

Auffällig ist, dass er deutlich besser frisst und heute Abend nicht mehr so "stumpf" im Gefieder wirkte.

Wenn die Entwicklungen des heutigen Tages sich in diese Richtung fortsetzen, dann wird Sowi sehr schnell
zurück nach draußen können 

Was ich am Faszinierendsten fand, war die drastische und extrem schnelle Veränderung heute morgen.

Egal, ob es jetzt die Lampen oder der kleine Tropfen des Vitaminpräparats war - oder beides zusammen -
es dauerte keine halbe Stunde, da wirkte Sowi wie ausgewechselt und schwankte vor allem nicht mehr
und hatte keine Ausfälle mehr.

...jetzt heisst es "Daumen drücken", dass das keine Eintagsfliege war 

Fotos gibt s heute nur wenige, da es draußen regnete und ich von Marco darum nur ein paar Bilder
Abends im Vogelzimmer bei der Heimchenjagd machen konnte:


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Sep. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Was ich am Faszinierendsten fand, war die drastische und extrem schnelle Veränderung heute morgen.
> 
> Egal, ob es jetzt die Lampen oder der kleine Tropfen des Vitaminpräparats war - oder beides zusammen -
> es dauerte keine halbe Stunde, da wirkte Sowi wie ausgewechselt und schwankte vor allem nicht mehr
> und hatte keine Ausfälle mehr.


Es ist der Name  
Ok, und die Vitamine und die Lampe, die Ruhe, die Sowi in deinem tollen Vogelzimmer gefunden hat und die liebevolle und geduldige Pflege.
Ich bin immer noch ganz hin und weg wenn ich hier lese.


----------



## Tanny (22. Sep. 2015)

Heute war Marco ungewöhnlich "anhänglich" 

Das Wetter war zunächst sehr, sehr bescheiden: Wind, strömender Regen und richtig kalt. 

Marco flog morgens raus, drehte nach wenigen metern schimpfend um und landete direkt in der 
Sitzecke vor meiner Kaffeetasse - noch bevor ich sie erreicht hatte 

Das Wetter schien ihm genau so zu missfallen, wie mir. 
Jedenfalls hatte er keine Lust, irgendwie auf Tour zu gehen. 

Stattdessen folgte er mir bis zum späten Nachmittag praktisch auf jedem Schritt - vermutlich, 
weil ich mich angesichts des Wetters überwiegend drinnen aufhielt und er sich bewegen wollte 

Mittags hat er wie in den letzten Tagen 2 Stunden Pause im Vogelzimmer eingefordert - das war s aber auch. 

Ansonsten hat Marco ausgiebiger als sonst in seiner Jagdwanne auf der Diele auch das allerletzte Heimchen erlegt 
und dann wirklich absolut alles, was auf dem Tisch rumlag in den Schnabel genommen und damit rumgespielt. 

Besonders lustig war es, als er sein Spiegelbild in der Kaffeekane entdeckte und dieses jedes Mal, wenn er 
sich an der Kanne vorbeizwängte und anstiess, wütend gegen "den Rempler" wendete und sein 
Spiegelbild "verkloppte" 

Gegen 18 Uhr sindw ir dann schon ins Vogelzimmer, wo Marco begeistert noch ein Stündchen in der 
Wanne und aus der Luft jagte 

Sowi ist "ready to go" 

Er wirkte heute super wach und aktiv - ganz wie eine Schwalbe sein soll - und flog viel im Vogelzimmer hin und her. 

Jedes mal, wenn ich ins Zimmer kam, saß er woanders und verfolgte mit dem Blick die Insekten, die 
durchs Zimmer schwirrten 

Wenn keine __ Fliegen mehr da waren, machte er Pause unter der UV Lampe, bis ich eine neue Ladung 
Fliegen anschleppte und frei ließ.

Wenn das Wetter heute nicht so ungemütlich gewesen wäre, 
hätte ich ihm vermutlich heute schon die Tür auf gelassen. 

So muss Sowi noch eine Nacht warten. 

Ab Morgen soll es hier besser werden: wenig Wind, nur vereinzelt Schauer, sonnige Abschnitte und 
zu übermorgen soll es sich weiter verbessern. 

Insofern erhoffe ich mir morgen auch wieder Schwalben am Himmel und dann kann ich nur wünschen, 
dass Sowi da schnell Anschluss findet.....aber ich bin da ganz optimistisch


----------



## Tanny (22. Sep. 2015)




----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Sep. 2015)

moin Kirstin,
schön zu lesen, dass sich ein wenig 'Normalität' einzustellen scheint.
Hier ist es gerade sonnig und ein wenig windig,
hoffe bei Dir auch..... dann steht ja den Flugübungen nix im Weg!


----------



## Tanny (23. Sep. 2015)

Diesmal fange ich mit Sowi an:

Heute war das Wetter wie ich es mir erhofft hatte: 
Warm, große Strecken sonnig, fast kein Wind…….und…..Schwalben am Himmel 

Als ich morgens ins Vogelzimmer kam, flog Marco sofort rufend um mich rum, 
während Sowi  auf einen der obersten Äste segelte und mich aus sicherer Entfernung beobachtete.

Dabei wirkte er aber ganz entspannt – er schien keine Panik zu haben, dass ich gefährlich werden könnte

Ich verteilte die Futtertiere und Sowi  war hin und hergerissen zwischen „Hunger!“ und „näher kommen“.
Schließlich entschied er sich dafür, ein Stück näher zu kommen und auf der Duschvorhangstange zu landen.
Erst, als ich einen Schritt aus dem Zimmer in den Vorraum machte, segelte er zu seinem Futterplatz.

Er wirkte sehr wach und aktiv, darum beschloss ich, die Türen gleich auf zu lassen, 
damit Sowi, wenn er sich entschließt raus zu __ fliegen, viel vom Tag hat.

Dann verließ ich die Räume und ging zur Sitzecke.

Ich wollte, dass Sowi möglichst ganz alleine langsam raus findet und nicht „unter Druck“ raus fliegt, 
damit er bei Bedarf den Weg zurück findet.

Marco war sofort mit mir raus geflogen und dann zu den Tümpeln entschwunden.

Von Sowi war lange nichts zu sehen.

Mit dem Fernglas konnte ich irgendwann sehen, dass Sowi bereits im Vorraum
auf einem Haken hoch unter der Decke sass und den Ausgang beobachtete. 

Erst kurz vor Mittag hob Sowi dann ab und flog zur Tür hinaus. 

Das Flugbild wirkte die ersten Meter „ungelenk“ – als ob eine Jungschwalbe
einen ihrer ersten Flüge unternimmt – dann wurde es flüssiger.

Zunächst steuerte Sowi das Dach bzw. die Dachrinne vom Haupthaus an, 
drehte dann aber ab und flog zwischen Haus und Garage weiter und vorm Haus um die Ecke.

Als ich dort ankam, war Sowi nirgends mehr zu entdecken.

Da auch keine Greifvögel in der Nähe waren, gehe ich davon aus, dass Sowi in der großen __ Birke
oder einem der anderen Bäume gelandet ist.

Ca. eine Stunde später sah ich eine einzelne Schwalbe über dem Hof (offensichtlich erfolgreich) jagen.

Sie flog deutlich sicherer, als Sowi noch beim Abflug, aber auch leicht flatteriger, 
als ich es von den anderen Altschwalben kenne.

Später erschien noch mal eine Gruppe von 7 Schwalben und hielt sich eine Weile über dem Hof auf.
Eine der Schwalben hielt sich etwas abseits der Gruppe, blieb aber immer in ihrer Nähe und jagte 
genau wie die anderen.

Das war alles, was ich heute an Schwalben zu sehen bekam.
Ob die letzten zwei Sichtungen Sowi war, weiss ich natürlich nicht.

Aber er könnte es gewesen sein und so, wie er sich heute zeigte und wie er los flog, 
habe ich ein gutes Gefühl, dass er den Start geschafft hat. 

Jetzt bleibt mir in Sachen Sowi nur noch, ihm viel Glück und eine gute Reise zu wünschen. 


Marco war nach seinem Abflug den ganzen Morgen unterwegs.

Erst gegen 12.30 Uhr segelte an der Sitzecke ein (Sowi war lange weg), 
futterte ein paar Heimchen und begann dann mit Gefiederpflege und Mittagsschlaf auf dem Tisch genau vor mir.

Wir zwei „dösten“ so in der Sonne, da gab es plötzlich von Marco einen langgezogenen Warnschrei 
und gleichzeitig hob er ab und flüchtete panisch an der Hauswand entlang.

Im Augenwinkel sah ich einen großen dunklen Schatten, der am Hausdach runtergesegelt kam, 
über dem Carportdach in die Waagerechte ging und dann hinter Marco her an der Hauswand entlang segelte.

Dann verschwanden beide um die Hausecke und ein paar Sekunden später kam eine __ Bachstelze immer 
noch rufend rasend schnell zurück geflogen und verschwand zwischen Haus und Garage Richtung Koppeln.

Der andere Vogel war nicht mehr zu sehen.

Das alles ging so rasend schnell, dass es sich kaum beschreiben lässt. 

Als der Schatten das Dach runter kam, schoss mir „Taube“ aufgrund des Flugbildes durch den Kopf, 
als der Vogel waagerecht hinter Marco her flog war der nächste Gedanke Krähe, weil dunkel und groß
als beide um die Ecke verschwanden dachte ich an Greifvogel, weil er Marco folgte – aber er war irgendwie 
nicht im Jagdmodus – er segelte einfach so hinter Marco her. 

Als dann die Bachstelze an der Sitzecke vorbei Richtung Koppeln flog, erkannte ich das nur an dem Ruf.
Der Vogel war so rasend schnell, dass ich ihn mit den Augen überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen habe.
Auf jeden Fall war ich zunächst beruhigt, weil ich ja Marco eindeutig hinterher noch gehört habe. 

Aber im Laufe des nachmittags kamen mir zunehmend Zweifel, ob ich mir das eingebildet habe, 
denn…..Marco tauchte nicht mehr auf. 

Ich rief ihn, ich suchte das halbe Grundstück ab – kein Marco.
Eigentlich war mir sonnenklar, dass das, was mittags geschehen war, nicht tödlich für Marco endete.
Aber je später es wurde, ohne, dass Marco auftauchte, desto mehr begann ich an meinen 
Beobachtungen zu zweifeln. 

Dann plötzlich – es war schon 17.30 Uhr kam Marco laut rufend um die Ecke gesegelt, 
flog direkt an mir vorbei auf die Diele (was er bisher ohne, dass ich vorweg gin und ich rief noch nie gemacht hat), 
landete auf meinem PC und rief nach Futter!
Ich war so froh! Marco war wieder da!

Bis kurz nach 19 Uhr verbrachte er dann auf der Diele mit all den Dingen, die er sonst auch macht 
und er folgte mir in die Küche und inspizierte gleich mal meine Wohnung – jedes Zimmer wurde ein mal durchflogen, 
bevor er auf dem Küchentisch landete und sich ein Heimchen verpassen ließ. 

Um 19.30 Uhr brachte ich ihn dann wie immer ins Vogelzimmer, wo er noch eine Runde jagte 
und dann schlafen ging.

Ich bin selten so erleichtert gewesen, als ich die Vogelzimmertür zu machte und wusste, 
dass Marco da jetzt drinnen sicher schläft……


Von Sowi hatte ich morgens noch ein Foto auf der Duschstange gemacht – die Fotos von Marco 
sind von heute Abend auf der Diele nach seinem langen Ausflug:


----------



## lotta (23. Sep. 2015)

Gute Reise Sowi und viel Glück auf deinem Weg
Bine


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2015)

Boh, mir ist grade aufgefallen, daß ich Deinen gesamten Bericht gelesen habe, mit Luft anhalten !! 
Ein erleichteter Seufzer folgte


----------



## Ida17 (24. Sep. 2015)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen Anne, ich brauch ein Sauerstoffzelt! 0.0 
Es ist und bleibt spannend!


----------



## Tanny (24. Sep. 2015)

... was glaubt ihr, wie es mir gestern gegangen ist......ich habe den ganzen nachmittag "die Luft angehalten" ....


Heute war es bedeckt, sehr, sehr windig, nicht sonderlich kalt, aber trotzdem ungemütlich. 

Von Sowi habe ich nichts gesehen - wie zu erwarten war. 
Es war aber glaube ich gut, dass wir den gestrigen Tag nutzen konnten, dn heute habe ich keine Schwalben 
zu Gesicht bekommen. 

Marco kam heute morgen wie immer mit raus, stellte fest, dass es stürmisch war und sah am Himmel den ersten 
Falken und ...zack....war er zur Sitzecke geflogen, wo er sich nicht sonderlich lange draußen aufhielt
und von da direkt auf die Diele flog. 

Ich habe ihn dann später überreden können, mit mir zusammen eine Runde raus zu gehen und dann verschwand er 
irgendwann auch für zwei Stündchen 

Ich habe in der Zeit marcos Platz auf der Diele noch mal etwas umgebaut, weil ich gerne das Vogelzimmer 
schließen möchte und Marco tagsüber nur noch drinen auf dr Diele haben möchte und nachts im Esszimmer. 

Ich denke mir, dass es schlauer ist, das jetzt zu üben, wo er noch viel draußen sein KANN (wenn er denn will)
und nicht, wenn es irgendwann friert plötzlich mit einer Hauruck-Aktion anzufangen. 

Außerdem wird der Tag kommen, wo wir und die Hunde nicht mehr den ganzen Tag draußen sind
und dann kann ich die Tür zum Vogelzimmer nicht mehr auf lassen, weil der Kater dann die Gelegenheit sofort 
nutzen würde.......

Also heute Umbau: 

Mir fiel auf, dass Marco, wenn er schläft, am liebsten etwas im Rücken hat (Wand oder so) - ich nehme an, weil 
er dann nicht alle Richtungen "überwachen" muss. 

Also habe ich ihm in der alten Regalwand auf der Diele ein Regal als Schlaf- und Fressplatz eingerichtet, 
die Jagdwanne davor, das Vogelhaus zum Ansitzen daneben und die zwei Lampen, die ich ja jetzt für Sowi 
nicht mehr brauche, hängen jetzt ebenfalls im Regal - zumindest so lange, bis der Elektriker da war und die 
Leuchtstoffröhren gegen normale Fassungen ausgetauscht hat. 

Dann wird es unter der Decke einen leuchtkörper mit Tageslichtspektrum geben - wird uns sicher auch gut tun 

Außerdem mochte Marco seine Plastikbadewanne gar nicht 

Also habe ich ihm heute eine Granitbadewanne besorgt ....

...und die findet er einfach nur 

Gegen 11 Uhr kam marco bereits wieder auf die Diele gesegelt - und von da war er den ganzen Tag 
nicht weg zu bewegen!!!

Scheint ihm also wohl zu gefallen 

Abends gegen 17 Uhr konnte ich ihn überreden, weigstens noch einmal für eine Stunde mit mir zu den 
Tümpeln zu gehen. 

Da hat er dann auch ausgiebig gebadet, bevor er wieder zurück auf die Diele flog. 

heute nacht verbringt er erstmals im Esszimmer.

Ich habe ihm seinen Schlafplatz (den abgedeckten Vogelkäfig, auf dem er oft sass) im Esszimmer auf einen 
hohen Stuhl gestellt, damit nicht alles fremd ist. 

Trotzdem war er ganz schön aufgeregt mit dem neuen Raum. 

Ich habe erstmal mit ihm dran gearbeitet, dass er seinen bekannten Platz anfliegt und da natürlich auch 
Futter findet. 

Als er einige male da gelandet war, habe ich dann das Licht ausgemacht, als er gerade dort sass. 

Als es dunkel war, blieb er da dann auch sitzen. 

Ich hoffe, er regt sich nicht zu sehr auf - hören kann ich nichts von ihm. 
Ich fürchte, heute nacht wird er nicht sonderlich gut schlafen und morgen früh froh sein, wenn er 
mich wiedr sieht und feststellt, dass er da nicht gefangen ist. 

Aber so, wie ich ihn kenne, wird er das innerhalb von 2 Tagen gelernt haben


----------



## jolantha (25. Sep. 2015)

Na, das ist doch wirklich die passende Badewanne


----------



## Christine (25. Sep. 2015)

Wie alt kann so eine __ Bachstelze eigentlich werden? Nur dass Du Dich schon mal drauf einrichtest...


----------



## Tanny (25. Sep. 2015)

@Christine
keine Ahnung, wie alt Bachstelzen werden 

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Marco ewig bleiben wird. 

Falls er wirklich diesen Winter hier bleibt und falls er den Winter (greifvogeltechnisch) 
überlebt, denke ich wird er nächstes Frühjahr, wenn die anderen Bachstelzen zurück sind 
einen Partner finden und eine Familie gründen. 

Dann wird Marco - zumindest hoffe und erwarte ich das - in ein normales Bachstelzenleben 
reinwachsen und sich abnabeln. 

So, wie sich seine Füße immer mehr stabilisiert haben, denke ich, dass Marco bis dahin spätestens 
keine Einschränkungen mehr mit seiner Behinderung haben, die er nicht ausgleichen könnte. 

Er hat ja jetzt schon soooo viel gelernt 



Heute war ein Traumtag .
Morgens war es noch diesig und eisig kalt 

aber nachdem der Nebel sich gelichtet hatte, wurde es ein sonniger, windstiller Tag, 
der glatt als Frühsommertag durchgegangen wäre (zumal bei mir ja auch die Erdbeeren wieder blühen  )



Da es ja Marco s erste Nacht im Esszimmer war, bin ich schon um halb sieben zu ihm rein, 
falls er, nachdem es ja schon hell wurde, in dem fremden Raum Panik bekommt. 

Das hätte ich mir aber getrost sparen können...

Marco sagte mir mit einem kurzen Rundflug "guten Morgen" und landete dann wieder auf 
seinem Schlafplatz, gähnte und..........schlief weiter....

....und dafür habe ich mich aus dem Bett geschält 

Ich habe also erstmal Kaffee gekocht, die Hunde raus gelassen
(wobei der Dackel auch noch überzeugt werden musste, unter der warmen Bettdecke raus zu kommen......)
"...spinnst Du?....soooo früh???".........

...und dann über 20 Minuten gebraucht, um Marco zu überzeugen, mit raus auf die Diele zu kommen. 

Also das Eßzimmer scheint er klasse zu finden 

Als Marco endlich mit auf der Diele war, folgte er mir raus zur Sitzecke, schaute sich kurz um, 
holte sich dick aufgeplustert ein Heimchen vom Tisch und verschwand wieder auf der Diele 

Ganz frei nach dem Motto: ".....ist viel zu kalt draußen...."

Erst als sich der Nebel gelichtet hatte und die Temperaturen angenehmer wurden, flog Marco 
raus und entschwand Richtung Wiesen. 

Gegen 13 Uhr kam er dann irgendwann auf die Diele geschwebt, verlangte nachdrücklich Futter, 
machte eine halbe Stunde Pause und verschwand dann wieder für den Rest des Tages 

Erst gegen 17.30 Uhr kam Marco dann auf direktem Weg wieder auf die Diele, stürzte sich 
in seine Jagdwanne und verfolgte ein paar Heimchen und verbrachte dann den Rest des Tages bis gegen 
20 Uhr schlafend in seiner "Wohnecke" oder auf seiner Badewanne - dieser Granitstein ist der Hit - 
Marco scheint ihn zu lieben 

ich habe den Eindruck, dass Marco es sehr geniesst, abends auf der Diele zu sein und nicht in seinem 
Vogelzimmer. 

 ich schätze, das Vogelzimmer ist zu "einsam" so alleine - auf der Diele ist ja ständig was los. 

Als ich dann die Küchentür auf machte, musste ich ihn nur 2 x rufen und schon schwebte Marco direkt durch die 
Küche ins Eßzimmer, landete auf seinem Schlafplatz, fraß noch ein Heimchen und hockte sich nieder - und 
ich konnte das Licht aus und die Tür zu machen. 

das Eßzimmer scheint wohl okay zu sein 

Das Vogelzimmer habe ich jetzt geschlossen. 
Morgen oder Sonntag werd ich es ausräumen und sauber machen. 

Bei Marco ist mir heute deutlich aufgefallen, dass er jetzt langsam seine weiße "Maske" um die Augen bekommt 

Er wirkt jeden Tag etwas erwachsener 

Als er auf dem Parkplatz jagen war, war er vom Untergrund kaum zu unterscheiden. 

Marco scheint sich bevorzugt auf Untergründen aufzuhalten, von denen er sich kaum abhebt. 
(die Dächer, der Parkplatz, die Betonplatten und auch auf der Diele hält er sich gerne auf den grauen, 
teppichlosen Bereichen des Betonfußbodens auf)


----------



## jolantha (26. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin , 
Du bist morgens meine erste Leselektüre 
Kaffe, Zigarette. Sofa sitzen und Läppi an. 
Wenn bei Euch dann alles in Ordnung ist, habe ich immer so ein kleines Glücksgefühl


----------



## Tanny (26. Sep. 2015)

...es ist unglaublich, wie klasse das Wetter noch geworden ist 

Wenn gestern ein "Frühsommertag" war, dann war heute "Hochsommer". 

Heute morgen habe ich Marco wie er es aus dem Vogelzimmer gewohnt war, 
erst gegen 8 Uhr "mit Frühstück ans Bett" geweckt .....
....das sagte ihm mehr zu 

Er nahm sein Frühstück zu sich und flog dann fröhlich "pfeiffend" auf die Diele, prüfte die 
Jagdwanne auf Beute, landete beim Vogelbad für einen Drink, um dann auf direktem Weg 
nach draußen auf das Carportdach zu segeln, wo er sich putzte, sonnte, jagte 
während ich in der Sitzecke den Tag gemütlich angehen ließ: 

Irgendwann stieß Marco dann einen lauten Pfiff aus und entschwand Richtung Koppeln. 

Von da ab war er den ganzen Tag unterwegs und ließ sich nur gelegentlich mal kurz sehen, 
um Bescheid zu sagen, dass er noch da ist 

Einmal - ich war gerade auf der Diele am Staubsaugen, da flog er plötzlich pfeiffend um meinen Kopf, 
um dann wieder weg zu sein. 

Das ging so schnell, dass ich ihn tatsächlich nicht gesehen habe - nur direkt neben meinem Ohr gehört.

Pünktlich gegen 17 Uhr fand Marco sich dann wieder auf der Diele ein, ließ sich in seiner 
"Wohnecke" nieder, verfiel in so eine Art auf dem Bauch liegenden Halbschlaf  und begann zu "zwitschern" 

Es war, als ob er ein Selbstgespräch führt - auf jeden Fall wirkte er total zufrieden. 

Den Rest des Abends ging er nicht mehr raus, flog aber noch einige Male über die Diele.

Gegen 19 Uhr gab er mir unmißverständlich zu verstehen, dass er jetzt schlafen gehen möchte....
...er flog "rufend" immer wieder Richtung Küchentür und drehte erst kurz vor der Tür ab, um neuen 
Anlauf zu nehmen 

 die Fordrung war eindeutig: "Mach die Tür auf"

da er mich gut trainiert hat, bin ich natürlich gleich hin und habe ihn rein gelassen. 

Marco ist dann auf direktem Weg zu seinem Schlafplatz, hat herzhaft gegähnt und seither 
habe ich nichts mehr von ihm gehört 

...ach ja, und Spatzi konnte ich heute auch mal wieder auf ein Foto bannen


----------



## meinereiner (27. Sep. 2015)

Gibt es hier im Forum keinen Kinderbuchautoren oder Zeichner oder Verleger, oder jemanden, der einen kennt?
Das gäbe doch ein super Kinderbuch. Und die Eltern die das dann vorlesen müssen (dürfen) hätten auch was davon.
Eine schöne und spannende Geschichte die das Leben schrieb. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## jolantha (27. Sep. 2015)

Robert, da hatte ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, daß viel mehr Leute dieses Erlebnis mit und teilen sollten.


----------



## Tanny (27. Sep. 2015)

@meinereiner 

 das mit dem Buch finde ich eine spannende Idee 

...also wenn das jemand umsetzen will - ich bin dabei 


Heute war der Tag genau so schön, wie gestern. 
Strahlend blauer Himmel!

Marco war heute schon um 7.30 Uhr hellwach, frühstückte ausgiebig und entschwand dann in 
den sonnigen Himmel.

Im Laufe des Vormittags schaute er immer mal kurz rein, um sich ein Heimchen abzuholen oder 
nur mal eben "Hallo" zu sagen und dann wieder zu entschwinden. 

Erst gegen 13.30 Uhr traf er dann an der Sitzecke ein, um eine ausgiebige Mittagspause mit Gefiederpflege 
und Sonnenbaden einzulegen.

Ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt und ein paar kurze Videos gemacht 

Als ich gegen 15 Uhr rein ging, entschwand Marco wieder.

Nachmittags habe ich dann zusammen mit Inge den Garten unsicher gemacht.

Womit ich gar nicht gerechnet hatte: irgendwann gegen 17 Uhr hörte ich über meinem Kopf 
einen schrillen Ruf und Marco schoss vom Dach runter auf uns zu. 

Nachdem er mich nun im Garten gefunden hatte, wich er mir nicht mehr von der Seite und 
quengelte so lange, bis ich mich erweichen ließ und mit rein ging. 

Wirklich erstaunlich war, dass Marco mir ohne zu zögern durch die Waschküchentür, die er 
überhaupt nicht kannte, auf die Diele folgte. 

Den Rest des Abends verbrachte er dann mit seinen üblichen Routinen auf der Diele, bevor
er mir gegen 19 Uhr ins Esszimmer folgte, wo er sich auf seinem Schlafplatz breit machte 

Heute habe ich ein paar kurze Videos von Marco gemacht. 
Da ich ihn draußen in Bewegung kaum "erwische", ohne, dass er mir immer wieder aus dem Bild 
entwischt, habe ich ein Video beim "Heimchen angeln" in seiner Badewanne gemacht. 

Leider bekomme ich die Videos aber irgendwie angesichts meiner lahmen I-Net Verbindung nicht bei 
Photobucket hocheladen. 

Das erste Video (von draußen beim Sonnenbad) habe ich hinbekommen (1 Std hat das Hochladen gedauert  )

Die anderen Videos hat Photobucket mir nach endlosen Wartezeiten dann immer abgebrochen 

Insofern:
falls hier jemand schelles I-Net hat, die Möglichkeit, die Videos irgendwo abzulegen und zu verlinken, 
würde ich gerne versuchen, sie zu mailen. 

Den link zum ersten Video kann ich Euch aber wenigstens bieten 

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/SchimmelhofSH/media/MVI_8018_zpsid18avd2.mp4.html

...und dann noch ein paar Fotos - auch von seinem neuen "Schlafzimmer" :


----------



## jolantha (28. Sep. 2015)

Kirstin, 
wenn ich könnte, würde ich Dir gerne helfen bei Deinen Videos, aber mein w-lan schleicht auch nur so
vor sich hin 
Ich kann mir noch nicht mal im Internet ein Video anschauen ,es kreiselt--- und kreiselt ---


----------



## slavina (28. Sep. 2015)

Das mit dem Buch  wäre nicht schlecht.... mit Zeichnungen kann ich dienen ..... !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanny (28. Sep. 2015)

...und noch ein" Hochsommertag" 

Als ich heute morgen in der Küche Kaffee kochte, war bei Marco noch nichts zu hören. 

Als ich dann den Wasserkocher an hatte und ein paar Heimchen aus dem Gefrierschrank nahm, 
kam ein hellwacher Marco durch den kleinen Türspalt zum Esszimmer gehüpft, flog auf 
die Spüle und wartete ungeduldig auf sein Frühstück 

....und dabei war es erst 7 Uhr ....er mutiert zum Frühaufsteher

Als wir anschließend raus gingen, flog er nicht wie sonst weg, sondern ließ sich gleich in der 
Sitzecke nieder und nahm ein mehrstündiges Sonnenbad, welches von vielen, intensiven 
Gefiederpflegeeinheiten unterbrochen wurde. 

Dabei flogen die Federn nur so - jetzt ist Marco richtig, richtig in der Mauser.

Der Flaum auf dem Rücken sieht auch schon richtig "stumpf" aus, während die neuen Federn alle 
glatt und glänzend wirken.....der Kleine wird "erwachsen" 

Gegen Mittag bin ich dann mal losgezogen Richtung Tümpel und Marco folgte sofort um dort zu jagen. 
Anschließend ging ich in den Garten, wohin Marco mir ebenfalls auf den Fuss folgte. 

Er war total begeistert, als er herausfand, dass es da am Boden nur so krabbelt und wuselt  -  und hat sich richtig 
satt gefressen. 

Dann irgendwann stieß Marco einen langen, schrillen Ruf aus und entflog Richtung Koppeln. 

Den Rest des Tages war er verschwunden. 

Als er allerdings um 17 Uhr immer noch nicht aufgetaucht war und auch nichts von ihm zu hören war, begann 
ich mir schon Sorgen zu machen 

Insbesondere, weil schon den ganzen Tag die Falken über dem Grundstück zu viert aktiv waren........

Gegen 17.30 Uhr habe ich es dann nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin rufend über das ganze Grundstück. 

Als ich an den Tümpeln war und auf das Stalldach schaute, traute ich meinen Augen nicht: 
da sass eine ganze Bachstelzengruppe - rund 10 Vögel allen Alters - und schien zu pausieren. 

Mit der Kamera habe ich die Bachstelzen herangezoomt - Marco konnte ich unter ihnen nicht entdecken. 

Dann plötzlich erschien mit seinem lauten Ruf eine kleine __ Bachstelze (die gut Marco gewesen sein kann) 
und landete ebenfalls auf dem Dach - in etwas Abstand zu den anderen. 

Kaum war er gelandet, schoss die ganze Truppe in die Luft und flüchtete laut warnend Richtung Nachbarn - 
gefolgt von einem Falken, der plötzlich und leise  über dem __ Giebel erschienen war.

Die einzelne Bachstelze flog nicht mit den anderen, sondern "ließ sich quasi von der Dachkante fallen" und entflog 
dann in die andere Richtung, wo sie aus meinem Blick verschwand. 

Ob der Falke eine der anderen Bachstelzen erwischt hat, weiss ich nicht - gehört habe ich nichts. 

Die einzelne Bachstelze war auch weg und Antworten bekam ich auch nicht auf meine Rufe
Ich ging dann erstmal zurück zur Sitzecke - machen konnte ich eh nichts - und hoffte, dass es Marco gut geht. 

Ca 15 Minuten später hörte ich dann seinen unverkennbaren Ruf aus den hohen Bäumen und dann schoss ein 
kleiner Marco pfeilschnell an mir vorbei auf die Diele, wo er erstmal einige Runden aufgeregt erzählend um mich rum flog, 
bevor er auf seiner Badewanne landete und Futter wollte 

Der Rest des Abends verlief wie immer und jetzt sitzt Marco auf seinem Schlafplatz und träumt vermutlich 
von einem aufregenden Nachmittag 

......und warum die Videos nicht funktionierten, habe ich jetzt auch rausgefunden: 
sie waren 200 und mehr MB gross (und das soll viel sein? )- und das, obwohl sie sehr kurz sind 

Jetzt weiss ich warum: 
meine "Luxuskamera" erlaubt unterschiedliche Qualitätseinstellungen für Videos und 
werkseitig war sie auf "Full HD" eingestellt (was immer das bedeutet....)
- auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt die Qualität geändert und oh Wunder, die Videos haben nur noch 
einen Bruchteil der Größe 

....und hier sind Fotos von heute


----------



## lotta (28. Sep. 2015)

Oh Kirstin,
wenn ich Eure Geschichten weiterhin so lese und mir die Fotos anschaue(Video klappt bei mir bisher leider auch nicht),
"habe ich Kopfkino".

Ich sehe unseren Findelkater, wie er vor gut einem Jahr hier strandete, uns auserwählte und einfach blieb.

Er liebt uns Menschen, die Hunde, den anderen (bisher eingefleischten 15 jährigen Einzelkateropa)...

Und kommt Nachts gerne ins Bett

*
Ich sehe Marco schon,*
wie er demnächst Dein Schlafzimmer erobert
und für IMMER bei Dir bleiben möchte...

Weil das Leben einer __ Bachstelze doch so viel gemütlicher ist,
wenn sie einen klaren Rythmus hat , großzügig gefüttert und umsorgt wird
und keinen Feind zu fürchten braucht...
wenn sie Tanny an ihrer Seite weiß.

Ich freue mich bereits jetzt, auf die kommenden Jahre und Deine / Eure gemeinsamen Geschichten
Ich kann Marco gut verstehen

Bine


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2015)

So, hier sind schon mal drei von Kirstins Videos. Unser Kleiner ist schon ein richtiger "Wipsteert"


----------



## Tanny (28. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Bine, 

 ja, ja.....das Bild mit dem Schlafzimmer schoss mir heute morgen auch kurz durch den Kopf 

Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, wie Sunny eines morgens plötzlich haarscharf meinem Kampfdackel 
über den Kopf flog  - Sunny konnte von Glück sagen, dass Basti noch im Tiefschlaf lag 

....und angesichts der im Minutentakt funktionierenden Verdauung von Marco (der verdaut noch schneller, als 
die Schwalben) werden ihm von meiner Wohnung nur Küche und Esszimmer vorbehalten bleiben....



lotta schrieb:


> Ich freue mich bereits jetzt, auf die kommenden Jahre und Deine / Eure gemeinsamen Geschichten



Ich habe in letzter Zeit schon so manches mal morgens gedacht: 
na heute wird ein ganz "normaler" Tag mit Marco - da werde ich wohl Abends "nur" Fotos einstellen und gar nichts 
zu erzählen haben........aber bisher hat Marco sich ja dann doch immer noch wieder irgendetwas "ausgedacht" 

Aber mehrere Jahre wird das nicht gehen. 
Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass Marco spätestens nächstes Jahr mit der Geschlechtsreife Anschluss an die anderen 
suchen und finden wird und dann eine ganz normale, wilde __ Bachstelze wird ....

.....und wer weiss, vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch - vielleicht schließt er sich ja doch noch dieses Jahr 
an eine durchziehende Gruppe an.....

Beide Varianten wären für mich okay - es bleibt spannend, wofür er sich entscheidet 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (28. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Christine, 

 Tausend Dank für Deine Mühe 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2015)

Und hier ist der letzte - zu schön  an Kirsten.

Mein Tip ist ja, dass Marco nächstes Jahr seine Braut vorstellen wird und Dich zur "Oma" macht. Er findet bestimmt auf der Diele ein schönes Plätzchen für ein Nest.


----------



## Tanny (28. Sep. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Mein Tip ist ja, dass Marco nächstes Jahr seine Braut vorstellen wird und Dich zur "Oma" macht. Er findet bestimmt auf der Diele ein schönes Plätzchen für ein Nest.



 das habe ich auch schon überlegt 
Ich habe ihm schon mal zum Kennenlernen eine Halbhöhle mit in sein "Wohnregal" gestellt......

....wobei, vielleicht wird es ja auch ein Bräutigam?

Ich habe noch absolut nirgends Hinweise darauf gefunden, ob und wie man bei Bachstelzen
das Geschlecht unterscheiden kann......außer daran, dass irgendwann das Weibchen die Eier legt.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Flusi (28. Sep. 2015)

hallo,
das ist wirklich ganz toll - sowohl die Arbeit mit dem kleinen Marco von Kirstin - als auch Christine´s Aktion mit den Videos 
Super!
LG Flusi


----------



## Ida17 (29. Sep. 2015)

Das ist eine sooo schöne Geschichte! 
Bevor man den PC oder das Tablet anschmeißt ist man schon ganz hibbelig auf die neuen Arbenteuer von euch! 
Ein kurzes Aufatmen, dass der Tag für Marco heil verlaufen ist und man geht entspannter in den Tag!


----------



## Tanny (29. Sep. 2015)

...und ein weiterer Traumtag ging zu Ende.....
morgens noch kalt und neblig, dann setzte sich die Sonne durch und wir hatten "Sommer" 

Marco scheint jetzt endgültig die Gefrierschranktür und den Wasserkocher zu kennen 

Er schläft morgens genau so lange, bis er diese zwei Geräusche hört - dann ist er sofort bei 
mir in der Küche, setzt sich auf die Spüle und wartet  auf sein Frühstück 

Im Esszimmer lagen heute morgen lauter kleine Flaumfedern rum - Marco hat mit der
Mauser- Gefiederpflege heute Nacht ganze Arbeit geleistet. 

Als er mir nach dem Frühstück raus folgte, entschwand er sofort laut rufend im Nebel 
Richtung Stall und kam keine 5 Minuten später schimpfend zurück, 
um auf direktem Weg unter seiner UV Lampe zu verschwinden 

Ich glaube, es war ihm schlicht noch zu ungemütlich draußen.

Als sich der Nebel später lichtete und es sonnig und warm wurde, kam Marco raus und verbrachte den 
größten Teil des Vormittags wie immer in der Sitzecke. 

Nachmittags war er dann unterwegs. 

Ab und an flog er grüßend vorbei oder machte eine kurze Zwischenlandung bei mir - wobei er 
etwas komisch schaute, als er mich auf der Leiter stehend antraf, wie ich den Dreck aus den Dachrinnen 
klaubte 

....irgendwie war ihm das wohl zu dreckig.......er entschwand wieder......

Gegen 17 Uhr kam Marco pünktlich nach Hause und folgte mir den Rest des Abends auf Schritt und Tritt 
überall hin, wo ich irgendetwas zu tun hatte. 

Kurz nach 19 Uhr verlangte er dann reingelassen zu werden, 
damit er auf seinen Schlafplatz entschwinden konnte.....

Also heute war eigentlich ein ganz normaler Tag ohne unerwartete Überraschungen mit Marco


----------



## geoigl (30. Sep. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich habe noch absolut nirgends Hinweise darauf gefunden, ob und wie man bei Bachstelzen
> das Geschlecht unterscheiden kann......außer daran, dass irgendwann das Weibchen die Eier legt



Hallo Kirstin
das Geschlecht läßt sich schon unterscheiden! Im Braukleid ist es ja einfach, da ist die Kappe und der Latz vom 1.0 tiefschwarz, aber auch im Ruhekleid ist die Kappe vom Männchen schwarz die vom 0,1 eher grau bis braun!

link Weibchen





Männchen (Brautkleid)





lg


----------



## Christine (30. Sep. 2015)

Foto zwei ist wunderhübsch! 

Also tendiert Marco zur Marcella?


----------



## Tanny (30. Sep. 2015)

@geoigl 
 vielen Dank für die Info 

Ich habe mich "tot gesucht" und überall entweder nichts gefunden oder die Aussage, dass es bei 
Bachstelzen schwer zu unterscheiden ist. 

Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass wir das bei Marco voraussichtlich nach der Mauser evtl. erkennen können und 
im Frühjahr sicher? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (30. Sep. 2015)

Der Morgen lief völlig "routinemäßig" ab: 
Ich aufstehen, Bad, Kaffee kochen, Gefrierschrank und Wasserkocher = Marco erscheint , 
erstes Frühstück und dann raus auf die Diele. 

Diesmal ist Marco gar nicht erst ganz nach draußen geflogen, um sich den Nebel anzuschauen 

Nein, er flog direkt in seine Wohnecke und legte eine 2. Schlafphase ein - dabei interessierte es ihn 
auch nicht, dass ich raus ging und draußen Kaffee trank.

Als dann die Sonne durch war und es warm wurde, erschien Marco plötzlich in der Tür mit seinem 
unverkennbaren Ruf, machte einen kurzen Rundflug über den Parkplatz, landete auf dem Tisch und 
gab sich Gefiederpflege und sonnenbaden hin - also alles wie immer 

Nach dem Kaffee bin ich mit Marco zu den Tümpeln gegangen, weil ich gerne noch mal ein paar 
kleine Videos von seiner "Wasserjagd" haben wollte 

Irgendwann flog auch eine andere, einzelne __ Bachstelze rufend über die Tümpel - Polo? 
Marco schaute kurz interessiert hoch, gab sich aber dann weiter der Jagd hin. 

Als ich dann anschließend irgendwann anfing, mit den Dachrinnen weiter zu machen, verpieselte Marco sich Richtung Koppeln.

....Arbeit ist nicht "seins" 

Nachdem die Dachrinnen fertig waren, verbrachte ich den Rest des Tages damit, im Garten die von Wühlmäusen 
unterhöhlten und mit Gras und Zitronenmelisse zugewachsenen Waschbetonplatten auszugraben und hoch zu nehmen -
ein Knochenjob.......die Hälfte (26 Platten sind geschafft) und danach noch 3 Bäume zu fällen. 

Marco tauchte im Laufe des Tages ab und an über dem Garten auf, rief mich - ich antwortete, er landete auf der 
Dachrinne, schaute mir ein paar Minuten zu bevor er sich dann mit einem lauten Ruf wieder verabschiedete 

Zwischendurch war er wohl auch mal zum Essen auf der Diele, denn von seinen Heimchen waren welche weg. 

Gegen 17.30 Uhr habe ich was die Arbeiten draußen anbelangt, Feierabend gemacht. 

Keine 15 Minuten später tauchte Marco rufend auf, verlangte Futter und leistete mir Gesellschaft 

Als ich gegen 18 Uhr noch mal raus in den garten ging, um die restlichen Arbeitsgeräte einzusammeln,
folgte Marco mir und als er sah, dass ich da wieder irgend etwas machte, verabschiedete er sich noch mal laut rufend 
Richtung Koppeln. 

Gegen 19.30 Uhr - ich war schon länst wieder auf der Diele und machte meine "Schreibtischarbeit", fiel mir auf, 
dass Marco noch gar nicht da ist 

Ich bin dann erstmal raus gegangen und habe ihn einige Male gerufen - keine Antwort - kein Marco 

Komischerweise war ich überhaupt nicht besorgt. 

Ich meinte nur so zu Ina: 
"wer weiss, vielleicht ist er doch immer mit Polo zusammen, wenn er so lange weg ist und vielleicht 
verbringt er heute Nacht draußen?"

Ich würde also heute Abend bis es dunkel ist auf der Diele arbeiten, falls Marco doch noch kommt.....so war der Plan....

....als ich das gerade entschieden hatte und wieder rein ging, gab es hinter mir einen schrillen Ruf und über meinen 
Kopf hinweg direkt zur Küchentür flog Marco, der nur noch rein wollte. 

Drinnen flog er auf direktem Weg auf seinen Schlafplatz, forderte noch ein paar Heimchen und begab sich in 
Ruhestellung. 

Ich ließ ihm noch 10 Minuten die Tür auf, falls er wieder raus will - aber er machte absolut keine Anstalten 

Also Licht aus, Tür zu ...."Gute Träume"


----------



## Christine (30. Sep. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Nach dem Kaffee bin ich mit Marco zu den Tümpeln gegangen, weil ich gerne noch mal ein paar
> kleine Videos von seiner "Wasserjagd" haben wollte


----------



## jolantha (1. Okt. 2015)

Danke an Kirstin und Christine 
Teeemwörk ist toll !


----------



## Tanny (1. Okt. 2015)

von mir auch noch mal vielen Dank, Christine 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (1. Okt. 2015)

Heute war ein "unaufgeregter" Tag 

Die morgenliche Routine klappt wie geschmiert.

Allerdings war es heute morgen eisekalt  
(das Thermometer sagte um 8 Uhr noch 3 Grad....)
und da der zähe Nebel sich heute richtig lange hielt, 
blieb es auch lange kalt. 

Marco war sowieso nur auf die Diele geflogen und hockte da dann aufgeplustert 
wie ein Häufchen Elend in seiner Sitzecke .....er ist definitiv ein "Frostködel" 

Allerdings war es so ungemütlich, dass ich mich nach dem ersten Kaffee in der Sitzecke auch 
entschloss, erst mal noch eine Weile wieder rein zu gehen. 

Kaum bewegte ich mich Richtung Küchentür, hatte ich drei Verfolger, die die geöffnete Tür nicht 
verpassen wollten: 
Basti, Pelle......und.....Marco

Die 2 Hunde kringelten sich sofort vor der Heizung zusammen und Marco flog auf seinen Schlafplatz, 
drehte mir das Hinterteil zu und schlief noch eine Runde.

Gegen 10 Uhr brach dann die Sonne durch und der Nebel löste sich auf. 
Schlagartig war es wieder sommerlich warm und es ging raus 

Marco flog direkt vor die Tür und von dort mit einem lauten Ruf weiter zu den Koppeln. 

Den Rest des Tages verbrachte er unterwegs. 

Gelegentlich überflog er das Haus und wenn er jemanden sah, grüßte er laut, bevor er wieder 
irgendwo verschwand. 

Nur ein mal kam er zur Sitzecke, schlug sich hastig den Bauch voll und verschwand wieder 

Da ja damit zu rechnen ist, dass es demnächst kälter und trüber wird, und Marco, falls er hier bleibt 
ja schlecht den ganzen Tag nur im Esszimmer sitzen kann, habe ich ihm heute eine kleine Rotlichtlampe 
besorgt, die auf der Diele jetzt über seinem Kaminholzsitzplatz hängt. 

So kann er, wenn ihm kalt ist, da einen warmen Platz aufsuchen, ohne jedes Mal zu warten, bis ich 
die Tür zur Wohnung auf mache. 

Abends um 18.30 Uhr kam marco von seinem Ausflug zurück und landete auf seiner badewanne, wo er 
erstmal Futter abfragte. 

Heute gab es aber kein Futter an der Badewanne, sondern ich habe ihm die Heimchen unter das 
Rotlicht auf den Ansitz gepackt. 

2 x flog Marco skeptisch an dem "roten Platz" vorbei - dann siegte die Neugier....oder der Hunger  und 
er landete auf seinem ANsitz, um das Heimchen zu verspeisen. 

Als er dabei realisierte, dass es da kuschelig warm ist, blieb er gleich da hocken und schien es zu genießen 

Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, wie das morgen früh sein wird 

Um 19 Uhr ist Marco dann im Esszimmer verschwunden und hat sich zur Ruhe begeben.....

....ach so - und dann habe ich heute als ich neue Heimchen kaufte, eine Kunststoffbox mit Gitterdeckel für 
Reptilien und Insekten gekauft.

Mich stört es schon lange, dass diese armen Futtertiere in diesen kleinen Plastikboxen so dahin vegetieren. 
Angeblich soll das Granulat da drin ja Futter sein - ich habe aber eher den Eindruck, dass die Tiere da 
langsam verhungern, wenn man sie nicht sofort verfüttert oder einfriert. 

Auf jeden Fall will ich mir das Elend nicht mehr länger anschauen und "glückliche" Futtertiere sind 
mit Sicherheit auch gesünder für meine gefiederten Zöglinge 

...und wenn das mit der Haltung so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, werde ich sie in Zukunft auch selbst 
züchten, damit ich diesen schlimmen Handel mit den armen Kreaturen nicht mehr durch meinen Kauf unterstütze. 

Die Boxen habe ich mit Sand, Steinen, Gras, Holz, Wasser, frischem Obst und Gemüse, Getreideflocken und 
Eierkarton als Unterschlupf ausgestattet und die Heimchen aus ihren elenden Plastikdosen in ihre neue 
"Wohnung" umgesetzt. 

Die kleinen Hüpfer waren völlig aus dem Häuschen - sie fielen über Futter, Wasser, Äste und Zweige her 
und wirkten wie ausgewechselt. 

Davon mache ich dann morgen auch noch mal Fotos - habe ich heute vergessen.


----------



## koile (1. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Tanny, mach doch bitte um die Rotlichtbirne einen Drahtkorp (aus feinem Draht )

habe schon mehrmals erlebt daß das Rotlicht geplatzt ist.


----------



## Tanny (1. Okt. 2015)

Danke für den Tip. 

Das stand nirgends auf der Verpackung. 

Eigentlich soll man diese Birne so in Terrarien hängen. 

Macht man da auch Drahtkörbe rum?

Verursachen feinmaschige Drahtkörbe nicht einen Wärmestau innerhalb des Korbes?

Wo bekomme ich so etwas her?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## koile (2. Okt. 2015)

Moin, ich hatte mir damals einen Korp aus feinem Hasendraht gemacht ( Baumarkt )

Da ich mal eine Hobby Hundezucht hatte, und die Welpen die Wärme brauchten wurde über die Wurfbox

immer eine Rotlichtbirne gehäng,die aber wiederholt platzte.


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2015)

Heute Morgen hat sich der Nebel noch länger gehalten, als gestern. 
Entsprechend war es schweinekalt. 

Marco ist nach dem 1. Frühstück sofort raus auf die Diele geflogen, hat eine kleine Runde gedreht, 
landete zielsicher unter der Rotlichtlampe   und dort verbrachte er unterbrochen
von 2 Jagdeinheiten den Vormittag, bis der Nebel sich gegen 11 Uhr gelichtet hatte. 

Als die Sonne dann da war, war es wieder windstill und warm mit strahlend blauem Himmel. 

Marco flog raus und verschwand in der Umgebung. 

Allerdins erschien er heute alle __ Nase lang wieder, folgte mir ein wenig bei dem, was ich gerade tat und flog dann 
wieder eine Weile seiner eigenen Wege. 

Gegen 18 Uhr verschwand die Sonne so langsam wieder und es wurde draußen wieder richtig kalt. 

Prompt erschien Marco auf der Diele, steuerte auf direktem Weg seine Rotlichtlampe an, unter der er sich dann erstmal 
ausgiebig putze. 

Danach flog er bis 19.30 Uhr ab und an ein paar Runden über die Diele, folgte mr gelegentlich in die Küche, 
fischte sich ein paar Heimchen aus der Badewanne und ruhte dann wieder unter der Lampe. 

Um 19.30 Uhr flog er  laut rufend aufgeregte Kreise vor der Küchentür......
....damit wollte er mir eindeutig und nachdrücklich etwas sagen..... 

Als ich die Tür dann öffnete, entschwand er schneller, als ich schauen konnte auf seinen Schlafplatz im Esszimmer 
und begab sich in Schlafposition - Feierabend!


----------



## jolantha (3. Okt. 2015)

Respekt, 
Marco hat Dich ja wirklich gut erzogen


----------



## Tanny (3. Okt. 2015)

wir haben uns gegenseitig gut erzogen 

Heute hatten wir morgens kaum Nebel und die Sonne war kruz nach 8 Uhr schon an einem 
absolut wolkenlosen Himmel.

Marco scheint das schon drinnen geahnt zu haben, denn nach dem ersten Frühstück flog er 
aus der Küche sofort und auf direktem Wege nach draußen, stieß einen lauten Ruf aus und entschwand 
Richtung Koppeln.

Ab und an ließ Marco sich mal für eine kurze Gefiederpflege an der Sitzecke sehen, dann entschwand er 
wieder. 

Da ich fast den ganzen Tag im Garten, auf den Koppeln, in den Ställen und an den Tümpeln gewerkelt habe, 
habe ich nicht wirklich mitbekommen, wie oft Marco nun wirklich da war. 

Auf jeden Fall fliegt er ganz selbstverständlich auf die Diele, wenn er Hunger hat und bedient sich dort an
seinen Trockenfuttervorräten. 

gegen 17.30 Uhr - ich war gerade aus dem Garten rein gekommen, kam Marco angeflogen und forderte 
Futter. 

Da ich wusste, dass in der Vorratsschale noch 2 Heimchen sein mussten, spazierte ich zum Tisch und....
....machte große Augen - Schale war leer 

Marco schimpfte, weil nichts kam. 

Ich also erst einmal in die Küche (Marco im Schlepptau), neue Heimchen abtauen. 

Als sie fertig waren, sind wir wieder auf die Diele und Marco bekam 2 Heimchen, weil er so lange 
warten musste 
(sonst bekommt er tagsüber immer nur eines, wenn er betteln kommt, weil ich denke, 
dass er tagsüber wirklich selbst jagen kann )

Dann stellte ich die Schale auf den Tisch und ging nach nebenan, Blacky s Futter fertig machen. 

Da hörte ich ein Klappern und schaute mal vorsichtig um die Ecke....
....und was sehe ich? 

Marco fliegt an der Müslischale hoch und fischt mit unaussprechlichen, akrobatischen Verrenkungen die 
Heimchen da raus!

Jetzt wunderte mich ja gar nichts mehr........und mir macht er immer vor, dass er sich an die Schale nicht ran traut....

Nachdem Marco so gesättigt war, flog er unter seine Wärmelampe, ließ sich dort nieder und gab sich 
intensiver Gefiederpflege hin. 

Dort unter der Lampe blieb er, bis ich kruz nach 19 Uhr Richtung Küchentür ging. 
Da folgte er mir sofort, flog auf seinen Schlafplatz und begab sich zur Ruhe


----------



## Flusi (3. Okt. 2015)

hallo Kirstin, das ist ja allerliebst...
LG Flusi


----------



## DbSam (3. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Tanny,

Hut ab, wie Du Dich um die Vögel kümmerst. 
Deine Bildergeschichten sind abendliche Pflichtlektüre. 

Was mich beim Betrachten der Bilder immer wieder wundert, wie Marco mit seinen 'Füßen' zurecht kommt.
Kann Marco überhaupt auf einem dünnem Zweig landen/stehen? (Ich glaube, die Fotos zeigen ihn immer nur auf breiteren Dingen stehend...)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (4. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Carsten, 
auf ganz dünnen Zweigen kann er nicht sitzen, wenn die Zweige sich verbiegen, weil er sich nicht festhalten kann. 

Aber erstaunlicherweise kann er auch auf ganz dünnen Kanten, sofern sie stabil sind, sitzen und laufen. 
(z.B. läuft und sitzt er auf dem Rand der Jagdwanne (so ein Plastikunterteil von einem Kleintierkäfig) oder auf 
der Dachrinne) - und vor allem, er balanciert sich darauf sogar aus, obwohl sie spiegelglatt sind!

Er bevorzugt aber etwas flächigere Untergründe. 

Insgesamt finde ich es auch immer wieder faszinierend, wie gut er sich mit seiner Behinderung arrangiert 
hat und wie geschickt er das ausbalanciert. 

Mittlerweile würde ich sagen, ist er draußen nicht mehr benachteiligt und kann alles, was er braucht, um 
sein Überleben zu sichern. 

Meine einzige Sorge, wenn er irgendwann einmal geht, ist, dass er irgendeinem Menschen so nahe kommt, 
dass er seine Behinderung erkennt und unter Umständen es irgendwie schafft, den "armen Vogel" einzufangen, 
um ihn in eine Voliere zu stecken, weil er ja behindert ist und gerettet werden muss ........

LG
Kirstin


----------



## DbSam (4. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Tanny,


Tanny schrieb:


> Mittlerweile würde ich sagen, ist er draußen nicht mehr benachteiligt und kann alles, was er braucht, um sein Überleben zu sichern.



Wenn Deine Einschätzung so stimmt, dann ist das gut. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (4. Okt. 2015)

Heute war der Tag genau so schön wie gestern - und wieder morgens nebelfrei, also 
gleich sonnig und warm 

Entsprechend zog es Marco gleich nach draußen und weg Richtung Koppeln. 

Erstaunt war ich, als er bereits um 8.30 Uhr wieder an der Sitzecke auftauchte.

Allerdings setzte er sich nicht auf den Tisch, um zu schlafen oder so, sondern er war 
ständig in Bewegung: 

Runter vom Tisch auf dem Fußboden zur Tür, von dort auf die Dachrinne, kurzer Rundflug Richtung Garagen, 
zurück zum Tisch, rüber auf den Steinwall usw. 

Die ganze Zeit war Marco in Bewegung und jagte, was das Zeug hielt. 

Dabei war er so schnell, dass ich ihm zeitweise mit den Augen kaum folgen konnte. 

Und dann geschah etwas erstaunliches: 

auf dem Dach erschien eine 2. __ Bachstelze, rief ganz offensichtlich nach Marco, 
der antwortete, kurz zu ihr flog, aber dann auch wieder zu uns runter kam. 

Die zwei wirkten vertraut miteinander. 

Ich habe versucht, die andere Bachstelze zu fotografieren - leider nur ein unscharfes Foto, da sie 
auch ständig in Bewegung war. 

Um die Füße genauer zu erkennen, reicht das Foto leider nicht 
(Polo hatte ja auch verunstaltete Füße - wenn auch nicht so heftig, wie Marco)

Aber ich habe den starken Verdacht, dass es Polo war. 
Auf jeden Fall ist es eine junge Bachstelze und sie sieht Marco sehr ähnlich. 

Polo? war fast eine halbe Stunde auf dem Dach und schien immer mal wieder zu versuchen, 
etwas näher zu Marco zu kommen, traute sich aber dann doch nicht so ganz.

Nach einer halben Stunde verschwand sie Richtung Knick und Marco folgte ca 15 Minuten später. 

Den Rest des Tages blieb Marco weg - ab und an hörte ich (im Garten) seinen (oder Polos? - oder beide?) 
Ruf, bekam ihn aber nicht zu Gesicht. 

Um 16.45 Uhr - ich war gerade aus dem Garten rein gekommen - schwebte Marco auf dem Tisch der Diele ein, 
baute sich vor der (abgedeckten) Heimchenschale auf und bekam seinen Snack. 

Dann flog er schnurstraks zur Wärmelampe, setze sich auf die untere Etage und machte Gefiederpflege und 
ein Nickerchen.

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich meinen PC rausgeholt und als ich gerade so im Forum war, 
kam Marco angesegelt, spazierte interessiert auf meine Tastatur und schaute sich verwundert an, 
was sich da alles auf dem Bildschirm bewegt. 

2 x pickte er gegen den Bildschirm, als er meinte, da etwas Eßbares ausgemacht zu haben......

Schließlich setzte er sich auf das Netzgerät und schaute von dort eine Weile interessiert zu,
was ich so mache, bevor er für den Rest der Zeit bis zum Schlafen gehen wieder unter seiner 
Wärmelampe verschwand.


----------



## lotta (5. Okt. 2015)

Was für ein süßes Kerlchen
(obwohl mir fliegende Vögel immer ein wenig Angst einflößen).
Den Marco habe ich durch Deine Berichte so richtig ins Herz geschlossen Kirstin.
Dieses Vogeltierchen, würde ich doch 'grad auch noch' adoptieren.
Freue mich jeden Tag auf und über Deine Berichte.
Nach wie vor ganz klasse
und absolut eine Buchauflage wert.

Bine


----------



## Tanny (5. Okt. 2015)

Bine, da geht es Dir wie mir - ich bin auch in den Kleinen verliebt...
...man kann sich seinem Charme aber auch gar nicht entziehen 


Heute morgen hatten wir wieder Nebel. 
Es war nicht sonderlich kalt, aber eben bedeckt. 

Marco kam erstmal gar nicht aus seinem "Schlafzimmer" 
(wobei - ich habe keine Ahnung, woher er bei geschlossenen, blickdichten Gardinen 
überhaupt weiss, wie das Wetter ist.....)

Als er sich dann schließlich doch überzeugen ließ, mit auf die Diele zu kommen, 
flog er auf direktem Weg unter die Wärmelampe und......machte ein kleines Nickerchen. 

Es interessierte ihn überhaupt nicht, was wir so machten - er sass auf seinem Platz und 
schlief oder putzte sich. 

Erst gegen 10 Uhr - ich hatte draußen gerade noch einen Kaffee getrunken - kam Marco mit 
einem lauten Ruf raus und entflog Richtung Koppeln. 

Ich war dann bis Nachmittags weg. 

Ina erzählte, dass Marco wie jeden Tag ab und an auf die Diele flog, sich was zu essen holte 
und wieder weg war. 

Es dauerte keine 15 Minuten nachdem ich zurück war, als Marco angesaust kam, auf die Diele flog und 
mir "zeigte", dass die Heimchenvorratsschale leer ist ...(...wer das wohl war......)

Wir sind dann zusammen in die Küche und Marco schaute genau zu, wie ich die Heimchen vorbereitete 

(...ich bin sehr gespannt, wann er den Gefrierschrank selbst auf macht  )

Nachdem er dann auf der Diele seine Mahlzeit eingenommen hatte, verschwand er erst einmal wieder.

Gegen 16.30 Uhr kam Marco dann endgültig zurück auf die Diele, holte sich ein Heimchen ab und wollte 
unter die Wärmelampe.....aber oh Schreck ....die Rotlichtlampe war aus 

Marco konnte es gar nicht fassen. 

Erst schaute er immer wieder ungläubig nach oben und dann kam er zu mit geflogen, trippelte aufgeregt 
auf meiner Tastatur rum, flog zurück unter die nicht leuchtende Lampe, kam wieder zu mir ....

....so ging das 3 oder 4 Mal. 

Als ich mich dann erhob, flog er direkt auf seinen Platz und wartete, dass das Licht angeht 

Es ist wirklich unglaublich, wie schlau der kleine Kerl ist und wie genau er seine Wünsche zum 
Ausdruck bringen kann 

Gegen 19 Uhr ging er wie jeden Tag rein, um Feierabend zu machen.


----------



## Tanny (5. Okt. 2015)

....und dann bin ich Euch ja noch die versprochenen Fotos von meinen "Heimchenwohnheimen" schuldig 

In der großen Kiste sind die ausgewachsenen Heimchen - die lasse ich da mal "machen" und hoffe,
dass sie sich vermehren?

In der kleineren Kiste sind die kleinen Heimchen, von denen ich Marco täglich welche in die Jagdwanne setze,
so dass er sich Lebendfutter holen kann.

Ich habe noch zwei weitere Kisten vorbereitet.
Da werden am Mttwoch (dann bekommt das Futterhaus neue Heimchen), die großen und die kleinen Heimchen
rein kommen, die ich dann besorge.

Ich werde auch bei den großen Heimchen, die ich ja immer einfriere, ab sofort diese erst mal einige Tage in
so eine Wanne setzen, damit sie sich von diesem elenden Dasein in der Plastikdose erholen und richtig
essen und trinken können.

Ich denke mal, wenn ich sie erst nach einigen Tagen einfriere, werden sie deutlich nahrhafter für Marco sein, weil
sie bei mir vielseitige Kost kriegen und nicht halb verhungert sind.


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2015)

Holla die Waldfee.
Hier wird sogar das Essen gefüttert...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jolantha (6. Okt. 2015)

Ein Heimchen in der Kiste saß 
und freute sich am Leben ,
Bis Marko es dann einfach fraß
so ist es nun mal eben


----------



## Tanny (6. Okt. 2015)

Anne, das ist ja ein toller Vers 

Heute morgen war das Wetter unter aller Kanone: 
Regen, kalt und so starker Wind, dass die Krähen stellenweise rückwärts flogen 

....mir hat der Tag einen Vorgeschmack auf den kommenden Winter mit Marco gegeben...

Heute ist marco erst gar nicht aus dem Eßzimmer gekommen......ich konnte machen, 
was ich wollte - weder Rufe noch Futter überzeugten ihn, mir auf die Diele zu folgen. 
Er blieb einfach auf seinem Schlafplatz sitzen, gähnte und ignorierte mich 

Erst um halb zehn ließ der Herr sich auf der Diele sehen, verlangte lautstark Frühstück und verzog 
sich unter das Rotlicht. 

Irgendwann im Laufe des restlichen Vormittags machte Marco sich auf und flog nach draußen....
......um keine 2 Minuten später schimpfend wieder rein zu kommen. 

Er hat mich dermaßen ausgemeckert - als ob ich schuld an dem Wetter bin 
und es an und ausschalten kann, wie die Rotlichtlampe 

Gegen 14 Uhr bin ich dann einmal mit Marco zu den Tümpeln gegangen, damit er wenigstens 
etwas an die Luft kommt und ein wenig jagt. 

Ihn mit zu bekommen, hat schon echte Überredungskunst gekostet. 

Als ich mich auf den Weg zurück machte, überholte Marco mich und war schon längst 
wieder auf der Diele, als ich die Tür erreichte.

Den Rest des Tages hat er keine Feder mehr vor die Tür bewegt 

Stattdessen machte er die Diele unsicher - waghalsige Flugmanöver quer durch den Raum 
wechselten sich mit Putzorgien unter der Rotlichtlampe und Betteleien bei mir durch Getrippel 
über die Tastatur ab. 

Außerdem war er rasend schnell damit, mir auf Schritt und Tritt zu folgen. 

Als ich einmal in die Küche ging, konnte ich die Tür gar nicht so schnell zu machen, wie Marco da mit durch war. 

....und als er dann erstmal drin war, wollte er nicht mehr raus .....er hat sich ins Eßzimmer 
begeben, sich auf den Tisch gesetzt und zum Fenster raus geschaut .....

Wieder hatte ich keine Chance, ihn mit raus zu bekommen. 

Damit war sein "Übernachtungsschicksal" besiegelt 

Das Eßzimmer taugt zwar für Marco zum Übernachten, da er da nur auf seinem Schlafplatz sitzt, 
wenn er aber den halben Tag da zubringen will, dann überleben das Teppich und Einrichtung nicht. 

Tagsüber, wenn er ständig aktiv ist, kann er zwar gerne mit in die Küche (da ist alles abwaschbar), 
aber das Eßzimmer ist für marco s Verdauungsgeschwindigkeit ungeeignet 


Schließlich kam mir die Idee, Marco vom Eßzimmer ins Gästezimmer (wo die 
Heimchen auch schon stehen) umzusiedeln 

Das Gästezimmer hat einen direkten Dielenzugang, eine Heizung, ein Fenster - also ideal. 
Da dort nur ein Etagenbett, ein Beistelltisch, eine Truhe und eine Bank drin stehen und kein 
Teppich liegt, konnte ich die Möbel mit einem großen Laken abdecken.

Jetzt steht Marco s Schlafplatz dort. 
Außerdem habe ich ihm noch eine Sandbadewanne und eine Wasserbadewanne rein gestellt. 

Nachmittags war ich dann schon 2 x mit Marco dort drin und ihm schien es zu gefallen - er ist nicht 
wieder raus geflüchtet 

Da die Heimchen sich offensichtlich dort auch sehr wohl fühlen, haben sie viel gezirpt. 

Marco hörte das natürlich sofort, landete auf dem größeren Kasten und begann an der 
Strumpfhose (Größe 60 !!!) rumzuzupfen, die ich praktisch statt Deckel (wegen der Luftzufuhr) 
über die Plastikwanne gezogen habe. 

Um die Strumpfhose zu retten, habe ich die Kisten darüber noch mit einem 
etwas stabileren Gazestoff abgedeckt. 
Das wäre ja ein Spass geworden, wenn marco mir alle Heimchen raus lässt 

Ansonsten hat Marco den Rest des Tages auf der Diele zwischen Rotlicht und Rest der 
Diele verbracht. 

Abends folgte er wie selbstverständlich zur gewohnten Schlafenszeit ins "neue" Schlafzimmer 
und begab sich auf seinem gewohnten Schlafplatz zur Ruhe .... 
......mit musikalischer Untermalung: Heimchenzirpen 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mich morgen umschauen müssen, was es an vitaminisiertem / mineralisiertem
Vogelfutter speziell für Insektenfresser gibt, denn wenn Marco an Schlechtwettertagen nicht raus geht 
und selbst für die nötige Abwechselung auf der Speisekarte sorgt, dann werden Heimchen wohl - egal 
wie gut genährt - nicht ausreichen, um ihn ohne Mangelerscheinungen durch den Winter zu bringen. 

Fotos von Marcos neuem Schlafzimmer gibt es morgen (habe ich heute vergessen).

Diese Bilder sind von morgens im Eßzimmer, als er nicht raus wollte (inkl. Ansicht seiner "Aussicht") und 
von der Diele, wo er zwischenzeitlich auch mal eben in der Duftlampe Platz nahm


----------



## Christine (6. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Das wäre ja ein Spass geworden, wenn marco mir alle Heimchen raus lässt


Och, ich bin ziemlich sicher, er hätte beim "Einsammeln" geholfen


----------



## Tanny (6. Okt. 2015)

@koile
Hallo Gerd,

Deine Aussage zu dem Rotlicht mit dem Drahtkorb hat mir ja keine Ruhe gelassen.
Ich sah Marco schon in einem Splitterregen sitzen.

Es war für mich allerdings unlogisch, Hasendraht zu nehmen, weil der ja so grobmaschig ist, dass
Splitter da durchfallen würden.

Andererseits würde splittersicher nur etwas sein, was so feinmaschig wie ein Sieb ist und da
hätte ich Angst vor Überhitzung.

Weil ich da jetzt völlig unschlüssig war, habe ich heute meinen Bruder angerufen und gefragt, was
er dazu meint (er ist da vom Fach  )

Er meinte, dass die heutigen Leuchtmittel diesbezüglich sehr sicher sind und die Wahrscheinlichkeit
eines Platzens gegen Null geht - sofern die Lampe in einer geeigneten Umgebung hängt
(also keine Überhitzung stattfinden kann).

Mit einer Überhitzung ist auf der Diele als ungeheizter Raum und bei der freien Aufhängung eher nicht zu rechnen.

Andererseits kann eine feinmaschige Ummantelung mit Metall (Draht) zu einem Wärmestau führen -
außerdem würde man die Wärmeabstrahlung - den eigentlichen Zweck der Lampe - einschränken.

Aufgrund dieser Aussage habe ich mich entschlossen, die Lampe so zu lassen, wie sie jetzt hängt und
hoffe, dass das die richtige Entscheidung ist......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## koile (7. Okt. 2015)

@Tanny, 
ist OK wollte Dir nur von meiner Erfahrung mit dem Rotlichtmilieu mitteilen


----------



## misudapi (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kristin,
die schlechte Erfahrung mit den Rotlichlampen hatte ich auch machen müssen.
Ich hatte einen Tipp aus unsern Vogelverein beflogt und mir eine Schwarzlichtlampe gekauft. Danach gabs keine geplatzten Lampen mehr.
Gruß Susanne
P.S. es liest sich so, als wäre Marco und du ein eingespieltes Team geworden.
lol
Herrlich!!!


----------



## Tanny (7. Okt. 2015)

ja, das stimmt.....wir sind lansam "eingespielt" 
..... Marco "sagt an" und "Kirstin springt".....

Marco s erste Nacht im Gästezimmer scheint super verlaufen zu sein 

Als ich heute morgen rein kam, begrüßte er mich fröhlich und......flog auf den Tisch, 
um dort weiter zu schlafen 

Mit raus auf die Diele? 
Keine Chance......woher wusste er trotz geschlossener Vorhänge wieder, wie das Wetter ist???

Es regnete Bindfäden, war unangenehm kühl, aber kaum Wind. 

Erst gegen 9 Uhr kam Marco dann zu uns auf die Diele geflogen. 

Dort verbrachte er den Vormittag "wie immer" Rotlicht - Putzen, akrobatische Flugeinlagen quer 
durch den Raum, Futter fischen, über die Tische laufen und seine Visitenkarte hinterlassen 
(die Tische sind noch nie so oft abgewischt worden, wie jetzt täglich......ob ich Marco beibringen 
kann, "auf Klo" zu gehen )

Ich habe die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben, dass Marco noch mal raus geht. 
Eher halbherzig bin ich gegen 13 Uhr (es gab gerade eine Regenpause) vor die Dielentür 
gegangen und habe ihn gerufen. 

Und oh Wunder, Marco kam raus, folgte mir über den Hof und entschwand dann mit einem schrillen Ruf 
in rasantem Tempo Richtung Koppeln 

Fast 2 Stunden war er unterwegs ...und kam erst pünktlich wieder, als es wieder anfing zu schütten. 

Als er dann kam, verlangte er nachdrücklich Heimchen (die leer waren). 
Also ging es in die Küche - Marco war mir dicht auf den Versen - um Heimchen abzutauen. 

 Mehr dazu bei den Fotos 

Den Rest des Nachmittags verbrachte Marco auf der Diele mit all den Aktivitäten, mit denen er auch schon 
seinen Vormittag gestaltet hatte. 

Ich habe zwischendurch sein Zimmer noch etwas ausgestaltet 

Da ich ja Tags zuvor sah, dass er bei schlechtem Wetter gerne am Fenster sitzt, hatte ich die Idee, 
ihm einen "Hochsitz" auf die Fensterbank zu bauen,  damit er dort an der Oberkante der blickdichten 
Bistrogardine sitzen und den Blick über die Wiesen schweifen lassen kann.

Außerdem will ich den Vorhang dort im Zimmer abends ein Stück auf lassen, so dass Marco anders, 
als im Esszimmer mit dem natürlichen Sonnenauf- und Untergang leben kann. 

Er kann dann selbst entscheiden, ob er im dunkleren Vorraum weiter schlafen will oder auf seinem 
Hochsitz dem Tagesbeginn zuschauen möchte 

 Dazu bekommt Ihr aber noch eine kurze Fotoserie im nächsten Thread 

Heute Abend ist Marco wie gestern gegen 19 Uhr in sein Zimmer geflogen, hat sich nach zwei "Rundflügen" zum 
Hochsitz auf seinen Schlafplatz begeben und Feierabend gemacht. 



Beim Heimchen abtauen in der Küche, muss ich die tiefgekühlten Heimchen für die zwei Sekunden, die ich brauche, um den Wasserkessel mit dem kochenden Wasser zu holen, abdecken, da Marco die gefrorenen Heimchen sonst klauen würde 
  

und den Wasserkocher decke ich, wenn er läuft mit einem Handtuch ab, da Marco es bringen würde, auf dem heißen Teil zu landen:
 

....da Wasserkocher und Heimchenschale abgedeckt sind, werden eben Spüle, Kaffeemaschine, Zwiebeldose und Arbeitsflächen unsicher gemacht und innerhalb von nicht einmal 10 Minuten Küchenaufenthalt, hat Marco 8 Visitenkarten in der Küche verteilt und, als die Heimchen abgetaut und abgedeckt waren, hat er so schnell eines geklaut, dass ich nur noch staunte 
        

...auf der Diele machte er wie üblich den Tisch unsicher


----------



## Tanny (7. Okt. 2015)

Hier das Gästezimmer, das Marco s neues Winterschlafzimmer ist: 

Blick vom Dieleneingang in den ersten beheizten Raum. 
Da muss Marco durch und vor dem __ Fliegen/Gazevorhang (die ich provisorisch als Bremse angehängt habe) 
rechts abbiegen......
    

.....in den Vorraum vom Gästezimmer, wo Marcos Schlafplatz auf einem Stuhl in dr Sitzecke steht. 
Den roten Gazestoff habe ich da angehängt, damit ich ihn abends runter lassen kann. 
So verhindere ich, dass Marco in den vorderen Raum geht:

      


von hier geht es links ins Gästezimmer. 
Das ist ein sehr schmaler, hoher, langer Raum. 
Links steht das abgedeckte Etagenbett und davor habe ich die restlichen Möbel unter 
der Abdeckplane zusammen geschoben. 

Im Gang vor dem Bett stehen die Heimchen und hinten im Fenster ist Marcos Hochsitz:


----------



## jolantha (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin, 
Dein kleiner Dauerkacker hat doch auch einen Vorteil , Du ersparst Dir das Staubwischen


----------



## Ida17 (8. Okt. 2015)

Ganz klare Reviermarkierung: "Kirstin, Du bist meins!" 

Der Segen kommt bekanntlich von Oben 

Hoffentlich habt ihr heute besseres Wetter als wir hier im Pott, Dauerregen im Bindfadenformat ... toll


----------



## Christine (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirsten,

das zeigt aber doch auch mal, welch Vertrauen der kleine Racker inzwischen zu Dir aufgebaut hat. Das ist für ein so kleines Vögelchen ein ganz schön langer Weg in einem geschlossenen Raum, den er zum Schlafplatz zurücklegen muss. 

Das kannst Du auf jeden Fall auch auf der Habenseite notieren


----------



## Tanny (8. Okt. 2015)

Heute Morgen sah es durchs Fenster draußen so ungemütlich aus, dass ich gleich mal
eine Lage mehr angezogen habe.
Es war so bewölkt, dass es noch halb dunkel war und es regnete Bindfäden 

Umso erstaunter war ich, als ich zu Marco kam, dass ich fröhlich begrüßt wurde, er
sofort mit auf die Diele kam und dort frühstückte, bevor er sich unter die
Wärmelampe begab und sein Gefieder putzte.

Als ich die Dielentür nach draußen auf machte, war ich noch einmal überrascht:
so ungemütlich es aussah - es war warm und trotz Regens kein unangenehmer Morgen

Also erstmal den Kaffee von der Diele nach draußen befördert 

Marco kam keine 5 Minuten später mit einem lauten Ruf hinterher, setzte sich kurz auf die Dachrinne, schaute
sich um und entschwand dann mit einem weiteren Ruf Richtung Nachbarn.......und es
war erst halb 9 !!!

Ca eine halbe Stunde später kündigte Marco s scharfer Ruf aus den Bäumen seine Rückkehr an.
Er verweilte kurz in der Dachrinne, dann entschwand er Richtung Koppeln.

Den Rest des Morgens ließ er sich dann nicht mehr sehen.

Ab Mittag war ich dann bis ca 14.30 Uhr weg.

Als ich zurück kam, sagte Ina mir als erstes, dass Marco sich noch nicht ein Mal hat sehen lassen 

Ich konnte das gar nicht glauben - immerhin regnete es gewaltig ....und zumindest ab und an einen
Snack hat er sich immer geholt......

Ich bin dann erst mal los und habe ihn überall gerufen.

Keine Antwort, kein Marco 

....dafür 6!!!!! Falken, die über der Koppel hinter dem Stall auf Jagd waren 

Je weiter der Nachmittag voran schritt
- ich hatte meinen PC auf die Diele geholt, um da zu sein, falls Marco doch auftaucht -
desto mehr ernsthafte Sorgen machte ich mir.

Irgendwie hatte ich überhaupt kein gutes Gefühl ....und ich habe schon überlegt, dass ich auf
jeden Fall draußen auf der Diele warte, bis es dunkel ist, falls er verspätet doch noch kommt......

....aber irgendwie.......ich war hin und her gerissen zwischen Hoffen und Bangen......
....und dann, wie immer,  kurz nach 17 Uhr höre ich den schrillen Ruf von Marco vor der Tür und Sekunden später
landet er pfeilschnell direkt vor mir auf dem Rechner und hinterlässt seine Visitenkarte auf meiner
Tastatur 

Das war eine Erleichterung!!!!!

...ich sollte wirklich mit dem "Sorgen machen" bis zum Abend warten.......das spart Nerven 

Hunger hatte er gar nicht - die Jagd war also erfolgreich - und nachdem er ein wenig auf dem Tisch rumgerannt ist,
flog er zum Rotlicht, erwartete, dass ich es an mache und begann erst einmal ausgiebig, sich zu putzen.

Anschließend kam er dann doch noch mal zum Essen und dann sass er gähnend auf der "Badewannenkante".
Gegen 19 Uhr wollte er wie immer unbedingt schlafen gehen 

....was war ich froh, dass dem Kleinen nichts geschehen ist !!!!!

....und "erwachsen" sieht er jetzt aus, wo seine Mauser fast durch ist - das fiel mir heute Abend richtig auf


----------



## jolantha (9. Okt. 2015)

Hört und sieht sich an, als wenn er sich jetzt langsam aber sicher abnabelt 
Das kann er uns doch nicht antun ! 
Irgendwann meint er dann auch noch, er müsse ausziehen


----------



## Daufi (9. Okt. 2015)

...ich vermute mal er ist eh ziemlich mit der Miete im Rückstand....

Er sollte sich mal einen Job suchen...., obwohl er hält ja alles Ungeziefer frei bei dir....


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hört und sieht sich an, als wenn er sich jetzt langsam aber sicher abnabelt



 ich glaube, dass Du Recht hast 

Gestern Abend habe ich ja gedacht, dass Marco nur pappensatt ist, aber heute Morgen hat er die abgetauten Heimchen 
auch verweigert - nur auf der Diele kurz damit rumgespielt - und ist dann nicht unter das Rotlicht gegangen, sondern 
gleich nach draußen und "abgezogen" 

Bisher hat er sich auch noch nicht wieder sehen lassen und ich habe den Verdacht, dass ich ihn wenn, dann frühestens 
heute Abend wieder zu gesicht bekomme. 

Aber nachdem ich gestern ja erlebt habe, dass er es "packt", bin ich heute nicht beunruhigt. 

Wer weiss, vielleicht bleibt er ja jetzt irgendwann seine erste Nacht draußen?

Ja, im Moment sieht es ganz so aus, als wäre eine gute Chance da, dass er doch noch zum Überwintern 
nach Süden zieht 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn er das macht, denn auf jeden Fall wäre das sicherlich für Marco unterhaltsamer und 
schöner, als den Winter hier "allein mit uns" zu verbringen. 

Außerdem wäre das ernährungstechnisch für ihn auf jeden Fall optimaler 



jolantha schrieb:


> Das kann er uns doch nicht antun !



 naja, dann können wir uns aber den ganzen Winter gespannt auf das Frühjahr freuen und uns fragen, 
ob wir ihn dann wieder begrüßen dürfen 

...und wer weiss, vielleicht besucht er auf seiner Reise den einen oder anderen von Euch ....
....erkennen dürftet Ihr ihn problemlos


----------



## lotta (9. Okt. 2015)

Ist Marco denn nun heute abend wieder bei Dir aufgetaucht Kirstin,
oder verbringt er tatsächlich seine erste Nacht im Freien?
Bin gespannt auf Dein Update
Bine


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2015)

jaaaaaaaaaaa....er ist wieder da 

...aber von vorne: 

Nachdem Marco heute morgen weg war, habe ich nichts mehr von ihm gehört und gesehen. 

Gegen 10.30 Uhr/11.00 Uhr sagte mir Ina Bescheid, dass Marco am Misthaufen sei. 

Ich bin dann mit Kamera zur Hausecke geschlichen, um mit Tele ein paar Fotos zu machen. 

Gerufen habe ich ihn nicht - ich wollte ihn nicht stören/ablenken.
....wenn er kommen wollte, wüsste er ja, wo er uns findet......

Am Misthaufen hat Marco auf jeden Fall ganz intensiv und erfolgreich gejagt - 
der Mist ist voll mit Millionen kleiner Krabbler 

Den Rest des Tages habe ich von Marco nichts weiter gesehen und eigentlich habe ich 
vor 17 oder 18 Uhr - wenn überhaupt - nicht mit ihm gerechnet. 

Um 15.30 Uhr hörte ich seinen Ruf plötzlich vor der Dielentür und Sekunden später war er drin. 

Erst fischte er sich einige Heimchen aus der Heimchenschale, die er aber alle nicht aß, sondern 
nur damit herumwarf, um sie schließlich vom Tisch auf den Fußboden zu befördern.

Stattdessen holte er sich ein paar getrocknete Bachflohkrebse aus seiner Trockenfutterschale. 

Anschließend segelte er unter seine Rotlichtlampe und betrieb Gefiederpflege und Schönheitsschlaf 

Schon um 18.30 Uhr wollte er unbedingt in sein Zimmer.

Dort entdeckte er nahezu sofort das große Heimchen unter der Bank, welches mir nachmittags entkommen war.

In rasender Geschwindigkeit hat er es im Flug geschnappt, ist auf dem Fußboden gelandet, 
hat das Heimchen 3 mal auf den Boden geschmettert, bis es sich nicht mehr rührte 
und dann einige Male von links nach rechts und zurück durch den Schnabel "geknabbert", 
bis es komplett und sauber entbeint war.
.... und dann hat er den Heimchenkörper  als Vorrat in seine Futterschale transportiert, ist auf seinen 
Schlafplatz geflogen, hat gegähnt und mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass er jetzt schlafen will 

Als Ina später aus dem Stall auf die Diele kam, erzählte sie mir, dass sie Nachmittags beim Reitunterricht 
Marco auf dem Stalldach mit sicher einer, eventuell zwei (die zweite konnte sie nicht genau erkennen) Bachstelzen 
auf dem Stalldach gesehen hatte. 

Er ist also tatsächlich nicht allein unterwegs, wenn er so lange weg ist


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Tanny!
Hast Du dir den Vorschlag von Rolf schon mal zu Gemüte geführt. Ich meine Deine Geschichte von Marco zu Veröffentlichen.
Ist bestimmt nicht schlecht für kleine Kinder und Eltern so etwas zu lesen oder vorzutragen.
Hiermit gestehe ich Mascha zu gucken, es macht einfach Spass.
Deine Geschichte hat auch was von einen Krimi und die Spannung wird immer aufrecht erhalten.
Eventuell ist es Dein Ding Geschichten zu schreiben?!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Annett (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Tanny,

ich verfolge deine Bemühungen um Marco schon die ganze Zeit heimlich. 
Echt toll, was du da leistest! 

Bei uns waren vor zwei Tagen auch noch zwei Bachstelzen unterwegs. Es scheint also noch hi und da Nachzügler zu geben.


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2015)

Danke Annett  (rot werd)....

Ja, ich bin auch richtig froh, dass offensichtlich immer noch Bachstelzen unterwegs sind.....
...vielleicht wird es ja noch etwas 

Hallo Ron,
 von mir aus kann da gerne ein Buch draus entstehen 

Aber ich kenne mich da ehrlich gesagt gar nicht aus.

Ich habe zwar schon zwei Ratgeber für den Kosmos Verlag geschrieben,
aber die haben damals mich angesprochen und gefragt, ob ich zu den
Themen was schreiben würde.

Außerdem hatte ich da Ahnung - sowohl vom Thema, als auch von der Zielgruppe,
die ich angesprochen habe.

Bei Kinderbüchern habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung......

LG
Kirstin

PS



samorai schrieb:


> Eventuell ist es Dein Ding Geschichten zu schreiben?!



....ich schreibe ja gar keine Geschichte ....die schreibt Marco....

Ich beobachte und erlebe lediglich, was Marco praktisch vorgibt und versuche, das
Erlebte mit den Gedanken und Emotionen, die ich jeweils dazu habe, als eine 
Art "Tagebuch" in Worte zu fassen. 
Insofern habe ich auch überhaupt keinen Einfluss darauf, wie es täglich weiter 
geht oder wie es endet.......


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

ohje, ist das spät geworden  .....

....ich habe heute tonnenweise Videos von Marco gemacht und seit 20 Uhr "aussortiert" - wozu
ich sie natürlich alle noch einmal schauen musste ......jetzt bin ich total erledigt......

....aber zum Tagebuch:

Heute  war ein wunderschön klarer, nur leicht wechselnd bewölkter Himmel und dabei aber eiskalt.

Als ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich von einem hellwachen Marco begrüßt, der sofort mit mir auf die
Diele kam und da herumflog.

Über die Frühstücksheimchen fiel er förmlich her und verschlang sie.

Das waren jetzt zum ersten Mal welche, die ich vor dem Einfrieren ja seit Mittwoch noch "zwischengehältert" und
gefüttert habe.

Es scheint da tatsächlich gigantische Qualitätsunterschiede zu geben, denn die anderen Heimchen rührt er definitiv
nicht mehr an ....ich habe die letzte Packung aus dem Gefrierschrank an die Hühner verfüttert (natürlich abgetaut  .

Nachdem Marco alle Heimchen verspeist hatte, turnte er auf dem Tisch und der Badewanne rum und erzählte uns
die ganze Zeit was 

Das er so vor sich hin zwitschert, ist selten - meistens hört man nur seinen schrillen Ruf, der lediglich
in der Länge, Intensität und Lautstärke variiert, je nachdem, ob er sein Kommen oder Gehen ankündigt,
Beute erblickt hat oder aber  irgendetwas von mir will (wie Tür auf oder so )

Ich glaube, das Gezwitscher gibt er nur von sich, wenn er so richtig, richtig zufrieden und gut aufgelegt ist 

Nach draußen kam Marco erst gegen 11 Uhr, als die Sonne für etwas mehr Wärme gesorgt hatte.

Aber es scheinen gerade keine Bachstelzen in der Gegend zu sein.

Marco war extrem aktiv, ständig am __ Fliegen über den Hof, in den Knick, in den Garten - aber er hielt sich
ständig in der Nähe auf, und folgte mir, wo immer ich gerade hin ging.

An den Tümpeln habe ich heute mt Ina zusammen 10 Bäume abgesägt
(die wild gesääten __ Erlen, die teilweise schon 4 Meter hoch waren und nicht nur den Tümpel immer
mehr beschatteten, sondern auch die Sumpfzypressen komplett untergebuttert hatten).

Marco war, während wir arbeiteten ständig in der Nähe und "feuerte uns an"....
....und wenn ich rein ging, kam er mit und wenn es wieder raus ging, auch.

Es war, als hätte ich einen fliegenden Schatten 

Gegen 16 Uhr wurde es trotz immer noch blauen Himmels dann draußen wieder sehr kalt und Marco zog sich unter seine
Wärmelampe zurück, wo er sein übliches Abendritual vollzog:

Gefiederpflege, Heimchen jagen, schlafen.....und wie üblich wollte er kurz vor 19 Uhr in
sein Schlafzimmer und Feierabend machen 

Wir haben heute eigentlich den ganzen Tag draußen viel gearbeitet - und trotzdem war es ein
sehr, sehr schöner und intensiver "Marco-Tag" 

Fotos gibt es heute weniger.
Ich habe aber ein tolles kleines "Zwitschervideo", ein Jagdvideo und ein Küchenvideo , wo
ich endlich mal sehr schön einfangen konte, was ich hier immer beschreibe 

Christine, wenn ich darf, schicke ich sie Dir morgen (...ach nein heute....) noch mal....

Morgenhimmel:

 

         

"Abendhimmel" - Spätnachmittags :


----------



## jolantha (11. Okt. 2015)

Guten Morgen 
Da hast du ja wirklich einen arbeitsintensiven Tag gehabt . 
Laß es dafür dann heute mal ein wenig ruhiger angehen


----------



## Christine (11. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Christine, wenn ich darf, schicke ich sie Dir morgen (...ach nein heute....) noch mal....




  Ich warte seit Stunden...


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

geht sofort raus !!!!


----------



## Christine (11. Okt. 2015)

So - neues von Marco-TV:


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

Danke Christine 

Heute morgen war das Wetter wie gestern:
strahlender Sonnenschein, blauer Himmel, kalt. 

Marco begrüßte mich wieder fröhlich und hellwach und kam gleich mit auf die Diele, wo er sich über seine 
Frühstücksheimchen her machte.....und NUR die Köpfe abknapste und verspeiste ....und dann mehr wollte....
...Hallo???? ...ich glaube, Marco ist irgendwie zu verwöhnt....es gab jedenfalls keine neuen Heimchen, 
bevor die anderen nicht komplett verspeist waren 

Er hat es dann "schnabelknirschend" akzeptiert

Hinterher kam er praktisch sofort mit raus und verbrachte die Zeit, während wir in der Sitzecke 
Kaffee tranken und klönten mit Gefiederpflege, Sonnenbädern und vielen fliegenden Jagdeinlagen
quer über den Hof, den Parkplatz und um die Sitzecke. 

Gegen 11 Uhr dann verabschiedete er sich ganz plötzlich mit einem lauten Ruf Richtung Koppeln. 

Von da ab habe ich ihn den Rest des Tages nicht mehr gesehen oder gehört. 

Ina erzählte mir nachmittags, dass sie erst in den Pferdepaddocks an den Tümpeln und später
im Pflaumengarten 3 Bachstelzen beobachtet hat, von denen zwei sich immer wieder mal  ein wenig jagten, 
während die dritte das eher beobachtend verfolgte. 

Ich vermute, dass eine davon Marco war. 

Den Nachmittag haben wir damit verbracht, noch unendlich viele weitere __ Erlen abzusägen und diverse 
Erlenwälle anzulegen. (Bericht/Fotos an anderer Stelle)

Gegen 16 Uhr bin ich erst einmal völlig "erschossen" für ein Stündchen rein gegangen. 

Als ich gegen 17 Uhr wieder auf die Diele kam, sass Marco auf seiner Badewanne und begrüßte mich fröhlich. 

Außerdem wollte er Heimchen!

Ich habe ihm dann ein paar lebende Heimchen in seine Jagdwanne gesetzt, die er gleich begeistert 
verfolgte. 

Ganz plötzlich - er hatte 3 kleine Heimchen schnell hintereinander erwischt - brach er die Jagd ab, 
flog auf seinen Platz unter dem Rotlicht und machte ständig den Hals lang und sperrte den Schnabel auf, als 
würde er "Luft schlucken/gähnen" und dann kratzte er sich hektisch links oder rechts am Hals. 

Mein erster Impuls war: Oh nein, bitte keine Luftsack- oder Kropfparasiten!

....aber dann habe ich den Kopf wieder eingeschaltet:

Bei __ Parasiten wäre das zuvor auch schon mal aufgetreten und nicht so plötzlich gekommen. 

Mein 2. Gedanke: Marco war zu gierig. 
Er hat ein Heimchen lebend abgeschluckt und das krabbelt und strampelt jetzt in der Speiseröhre oder im Kropf.

Ich habe ihm dann ganz schnell das größte tote Heimchen aus der Vorratsschale geholt und ihm patschnass 
auf seinen Sitzblock gepackt. 

Ganz anders als sonst, wo er mit den großen Heimchen erst immer "rumspielt", sie entbeint usw. 
hat Marco dieses gepackt, einmal im Schabel in die richtige Richtung gedreht und abgeschluckt.....
.....und sofort waren seine Beschwerden behoben 

Ich würde sagen, er hat gerade gelernt, dass man auch kleines Futter besser vor dem Abschlucken tötet....

Gegen 18.30 Uhr habe ich Marco dann wie immer ins Bett gebracht


----------



## lotta (11. Okt. 2015)

Kirstin, Du scheinst ja eine richtig gute "Bachstelzenmama" zu werden/sein.
Heimchen...
Die Filmchen sind so nett, um eine Ahnung von Eurem Alltag zu bekommen
Immer wieder danke dafür und für die schönen Geschichten.
Und das in einem Teichforum, klasse
Bine


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Und das in einem Teichforum



...heisst ja nicht umsonst __ BACHstelze


----------



## lotta (11. Okt. 2015)

Ach, richtig

und wie war das mit den Schwalben


----------



## Daufi (12. Okt. 2015)

es gibt doch Teichschwalben....
Da passt es wieder....
https://books.google.de/books?id=l_...AaCh0iyA-M#v=onepage&q=teichschwalben&f=false

Naja, so alt wie das ist...


----------



## Tanny (12. Okt. 2015)

Heute war tatsächlich (zumindest was Marco betrifft) ein ganz "normaler" Tag ohne irgendwelche "Überraschungen" ....
...einerseits ....andererseits ....fehlt da richtig was 

Heute Morgen strahlend blauer Himmel, Sonne, Temperatur gegen Null. 

Marco begrüßte mich wie jeden Tag, kam sofort mit auf die Diele, wo er frühstückte und dann 
dem Rotlicht einen Besuch abstattete 

Gegen 9.30 Uhr hob Marco dann mit einem schrillen Ruf von seinem warmen Ansitz ab, flog 
nach draußen und entschwand Richtung Koppeln. 

Den Rest des Tages haben wir ihn nicht mehr gesehen oder gehört. 

Gegen 16 Uhr wurde es wieder bitter kalt und ich rechnete eigentlich so langsam mit Marco s Rückkehr und hielt 
entsprechend Ausschau. 

Dann kam etwas dazwischen :

Auf meinen Weiden stehen ja im Sommer immer die tragenden Kühe eines Landwirts hier aus dem Dorf. 
Eine der Kühe verhielt sich plötzlich sehr komisch.

Mit bloßem Auge konnte ich nichts Genaues erkennen (sie stand ganz hinten auf den Koppeln), also holte ich das Fernglas. 

Sie kalbte gerade und das sah alles ganz und gar nicht "normal" aus. 

Durchs Glas sah ich, dass der Kopf und 1 1/2 Beine raus waren - es ging nicht weiter vor oder zurück. 

Wir haben den Bauern angerufen und sind dann schon mal hin. 
Leider kamen wir nicht ran, um zu helfen, weil die Kuh, wenn wir zu Nahe kamen, Anstalten machte, wegzulaufen. 
Also blieben wir auf Abstand. 

Für mich sah es so aus, als ob das Kalb tot sei 

Der Bauer war kurz nach meinem Anruf da - er muss "geflogen" sein. 
Da wir so nicht an die Kuh ran kamen, haben wir sie zum Stall getrieben und dort dann 
das Kalb ganz heraus gezogen - es war tot. 

Die Kuh war zwei Wochen zu früh und der Bauer hatte erst am Samstag zuletzt alle Kühe kontrolliert. 
Es war absolut nichts Auffälliges zu sehen gewesen. 

Aufgrund des Aussehens der Nachgeburt meinte er, dass das Kalb vermutlich schon gestern im Mutterlaib verstoben ist 
und deshalb die Wehen heute eingesetzt haben. 

Das Kalb wäre also wohl auch nicht zu retten gewesen, wenn wir von Anfang an dabei gewesen wären. 

Ich hasse soetwas 

Viel schöner finde ich es, wenn wir ein gesundes, quicklebendiges Kälbchen auf der Koppel neben seiner Mutter finden

Die Kuh wurde jetzt mit in ihren Stall genommen, denn sie wird sicher eine Gebärmutterentzündung haben oder 
bekommen und muss entsprechend medizinisch versorgt werden. 

jetzt hoffen wir, dass es ihr bald wieder gut geht. 

Als ich von diesem ungeplanten Einsatz zurück auf die Diele kam, wurde ich von einem stürmisch bettelnden Marco begrüßt, 
der sich in der Zwischenzeit zu Hause eingefunden hatte und sich unter der Wärmelampe geputzt hatte. 

Wir zwei sind dann erst einmal in die Küche gegangen, um Heimchen abzutauen. 

Anschließend verlief der Rest des Abends bis Marco "Schlafen ging" wie immer


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin, 
denke Dir bitte einfach nur ein " halbes " Gefällt mir , .
Dein kleiner Dauerkacker sieht ja wirklich schon richtig erwachsen aus


----------



## Ida17 (13. Okt. 2015)

Moin moin!

... in Gedenken an das kleine Kalb!  

Marco ist eine wirklich hübsche, kleine __ Bachstelze geworden! Aber er sollte sich beeilen, hier __ fliegen schon die ersten Zugvögel los


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Aber er sollte sich beeilen, hier __ fliegen schon die ersten Zugvögel los



Ida, ich gehe mal davon aus, das Marcos Süden seine Wärmelampe bleibt


----------



## Ida17 (13. Okt. 2015)

Na ich hoffe doch! Sonst stehen wir hier wie Ochs vor'm Berg!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (13. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin, 

dein gestriges Erlebnis ist ja echt traurig. Aber wie gut war es, dass ihr gleich zur Stelle gewesen seid. 
Sonst wäre evtl. auch noch die Kuh über Nacht gestorben - wer weiß....

Mir gefallen deine täglichen Berichte. Es ist so schön von Marco zu lesen.....und bisher dachte ich immer "nur Katzen haben Diener".


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2015)

...heute tendiere ich auch wieder eher dazu, dass Marco wohl seinen Süden für diesen kommenden Winter
         unter dem Rotlicht gefunden hat.....
ja, ja.....Katzen haben ihren Diener und Hunde ihren Gassigeher........und Klein-Marco hat beides 

Heute Morgen war es bedeckt, windstill, eigentlich kalt - aber gefühlt viel wärmer als gestern.

Marco kam wie immer mit auf die Diele und verzog sich zur Gefiederpflege erstmal an seinen Stammplatz nach "Süden" 

Angesichts des "guten" Wetters gab es den Frühstückskaffee draußen.

Marco erschien relativ schnell dann auch am Tisch, lief da etwas rum, flog einige Male in die Dachrinne, zurück zum Tisch
und wieder auf die Diele und dann verschwand er hinter dem Stall.

Allerdings dauerte sein Ausflug anders als gestern nicht lange.

Er war schon nach einer viertel Stunde zurück.

Den ganzen Vormittag verschwand er ab und an kurz, tauchte dann wieder auf, machte gelegentlich Rotlichtpausen
und beschäftigte sich wieder mit der Jagd.

Ab ca 14 Uhr hing Marco dann plötzlich praktisch an mir 
...wo immer ich hin ging - er folgte mir.
Dabei war er sehr, sehr aktiv und ebenso  gesprächig.

Marco flog oder lief praktisch immer um mich herum und ich hatte selten Gelegenheit, mal ein Foto zu machen,
weil er immer nur ganz kurz mal still sass.

Da ich die überwiegende Zeit drinnen zu tun hatte - auf der Diele - im Haus - wieder auf der Diele etc. war
Marco Nachmittags auch praktisch nicht draußen.

Da er mir so intensiv folgte, entschied ich gegen 16 Uhr, mir draußen noch ein paar Arbeiten zu suchen,
damit Marco noch mal an die Luft kommt.

Marco folgte sofort:

Als ich den Misthaufen aufschaufelte, jagte er in rasanten Manövern nach fliegenden Insekten in
meiner Nähe - als ich die Mülltonne vorne von der Straße holte, flog er vor mir weg und fischte kleine
Krabbler vom Straßenrand.....
....und so ging es ununterbrochen bis Abends gegen 19 Uhr 

Als ich dann auf die Diele ging und die Tür zu seinem Schlafgemach auf machte, folgte er sofort
und begab sich ohne Umschweife auf seinen Schlafplatz 

....wenn das jetzt so weiter geht......

andere sagen: "ich muss noch mit dem Hund gehen"
bei mir heisst es dann demnächst: "ich muss noch meine __ Bachstelze "ausfliegen" "


Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir wohl, wenn Marco so "sesshaft" wird, 
etwas ausdenken müssen,wie ich ihm die Futtersuche etwas schwieriger gestalte, 
damit er wenigstens ein wenig "arbeiten" muss.
Sonst ist er im Frühjahr die fetteste Bachstelze, die die Welt je gesehen hat 

....und so rasant und geschickt, wie er mir mittlerweile durch jede Tür folgt, 
muss ich wohl, wenn ich ihn irgendwann vermisse, jeden Raum überprüfen, 
den ich von der letzten Sichtung bis zu seinem Verschwinden betreten habe....
....ich könnte ihn dann eingesperrt haben......

Ich fand es sehr erstaunlich, dass Marco heute so viel Zeit bei mir verbrachte, denn die anderen Bachstelzen
waren auf jeden Fall in der Gegend.

Eine Reiterin hier auf dem Hof hatte sie zwei Mal gesichtet......


----------



## jolantha (14. Okt. 2015)

Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes : Kirstin, Du hast nen Vogel 
Besonders Klasse finde ich Deinen Deckel auf der Kaffeetasse


----------



## Christine (14. Okt. 2015)

Den Deckel auf der Kaffeetasse finde ich auch gut. Da weiß man, dass das Weiße wirklich nur Sahne ist...


----------



## Tanny (14. Okt. 2015)

Kleines OT zur Kaffeetasse 

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit immer Teebecher für den Kaffee, weil das die einzigen sind, die es mit Deckel gibt.
(was sehr praktisch ist, wenn der Kaffee immer draußen steht  )

Leider sind die Deckelkanten aber dort immer so schmal, dass die Deckel beim "Transport" der Becher  bei
der kleinsten Schräglage runter fielen.
Mittlerweile habe ich 8 oder 9 Teebecher und einen Deckel 

Jahrelang habe ich DIE Kaffeetasse gesucht: Keramik oder Porzellan, nicht zu dick, gerade Wände, viel Volumen UND
Deckel mit breiter Kante - keine Chance.

Dann war ich zufällig in Barmstedt auf der Schlossinsel und fand dort eine kleine Töpferei, die auch
Auftragsarbeiten macht.

http://www.individuellekeramik.de/

 da habe ich mir dann MEINEN Kaffeebecher bestellt........voila´ das ist er:


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2015)

OT die zweite, obwohl so ein bissel hat es ja mit Vögeln zu tun und den Hinterlassenschaften welche so durch die Luft __ fliegen 


Tanny schrieb:


> Jahrelang habe ich DIE Kaffeetasse gesucht: Keramik oder Porzellan, nicht zu dick, gerade Wände, viel Volumen UND
> Deckel mit breiter Kante


Gibt auch solch kleinen Bierkrüge mit Deckel aus Keramik, hier mal ein Beispiel auf die schnelle  :
* defekter Link entfernt *
mußt mal Tante Google fragen die findet gewiss noch viel mehr und zu besseren Preisen 

Edit sagt:
Für alle die wieder interpretieren möchten es geht bei "Vögeln" um die Tiere


----------



## lotta (14. Okt. 2015)

...
:jajaja schrieb:


> "Süden"[/B]
> ...
> Ab ca 14 Uhr* hing *Marco dann plötzlich praktisch *an mir *
> ...wo immer ich hin ging - *er folgte mir.*
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Kirstin
kann es sein, dass Marco Dir etwas bestimmtes sagen wollte?
Wollte er Dich vielleicht auffordern, endlich mit ihm gen Süden zu __ fliegen?

Ich finde die Entwicklung Eures Alltags so klasse.

Da sollte wirklich und unbedingt ein Buch draus werden!

OT:
Ich habe meinen beiden Mädels ca 13 Jahre lang allabendlich vorgelesen (weil sie es liebten, einforderten und die gemeinsame Zeit unglaublich genießen konnten).
Wir waren immer auf der Suche nach sinnvollen Geschichten...

Marco und Kirstin "Die unerwartete Bachstelzengeschichte", 
wäre eine sehr schöne Abendlektüre gewesen

Bitte weiter so
Bine


----------



## Tanny (14. Okt. 2015)

das mit dem Buch steht ja schon auf meiner "to do Liste" 

...und ja, ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass Marco mir etwas sagen will....
....aber ich glaube eher nicht: "komm mit nach Süden" 
sondern eher:
"rück mal mehr zu essen raus...ich habe HUNGER!!!!! 

...wie soll ich denn so einem kleinen Marco klar machen, dass er vermutlich an Diabetes stirbt, wenn
ich ihm so viel geben würde, wie er gerne hätte? 

Die Natur rückt ja auch kein Futter ohne Arbeit raus.....


Heute begann der Tag wie gestern.

Sogar das Wetter war gleich und abgesehen davon, dass am späten Nachmittag Regen dazu kam,
war alles identisch....außer, dass heute zwei Schwalben den ganzen Tag intensiv über dem Hof jagten!

Sie scheinen weiter aus Norden gekommen zu sein und hier angesichts des "reich gedeckten Tisches" einen
"Völlereitag" als Stärkung für die Weiterreise eingelegt zu haben.

Mit Marco war auch alles wie gestern, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass wir unseren "Ausflug" heute nicht zum
Misthaufen, sondern zu Tümpel 1 gemacht haben.

Ich habe das erste Viertel "Entrümpelung" im Tümpel begonnen......

....großer Fehler.........

 


Marco jedenfalls hatte seine helle Freude an meiner Schufterei - er flog mich immer fröhlich anfeuernd und
dabei ein paar Insekten jagend um mich rum.

Als es nachmittags anfing zu regnen, wollte ich drinnen am Rechner ein paar Bürosachen erledigen.

Natürlich folgte Maro mir......und machte nur "dummes Zeug".
Er trappelte über die Tastatur,

   
warf alles, was leicht genug war, um es mit dem Schnabel zu verrücken zu Boden
und bettelte am laufenden Band um Heimchen
(die er nicht bekam, weil die gab es auf der Diele zum selber jagen - aber auf die Diele wollte er nicht....)

       

Da es so schwierig war, zu arbeiten, dachte ich mir so:
Parke ich doch meinen Kleinen vor dem Fernseher 

Ich habe also den Fernseher angeschaltet,
durchgezappt und irgendetwas mit Elefanten in Afrika gefunden - Natursendung 

Der Film lief keine 5 Minuten, da sass Marco auf der Kante von meinem Küchentisch eingekuschelt in meine
dort liegenden, wollenen Armstulpen und verfolgte fasziniert den Bildschirm......bis ihm die Augen zu fielen......

   
...also irgendwie "ganz schön menschlich " 

Gegen 17 Uhr sind wir dann zurück auf die Diele gegangen - Marco kam sofort mit  ...und dort hat
Marco dann den Rest des Abends wie immer verbracht:
Gefiederpflege und jagen in der Jagdwanne und ein paar ausgiebige Rundflüge über die Diele.

 

Um 18.30 Uhr hat er dann Feierabend gemacht


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Okt. 2015)

Mensch Kirstin,
Marco hält Dich aber wirklich auf Trab!
Deine Geschichte hier so niederzuschreiben, damit machst Du ganz vielen usern 'ne Riesenfreude...
ich bin immer voll Vorfreude, wenn ich sehe, dass da wieder ein Eintrag von Dir ist.
Ganz herzliche Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## Daufi (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
Du hast schlechten Einfluß auf mich, bin gerade dabei mir 2 Jumbotassen mit Deckel zu bestellen...
Aber natürlich mit Katzen...


----------



## Muschelschubserin (15. Okt. 2015)

_Da es so schwierig war, zu arbeiten, dachte ich mir so:_
_Parke ich doch meinen Kleinen vor dem Fernseher _

_Ich habe also den Fernseher angeschaltet,_
_durchgezappt und irgendetwas mit Elefanten in Afrika gefunden - Natursendung _

_Der Film lief keine 5 Minuten, da sass Marco auf der Kante von meinem Küchentisch eingekuschelt in meine_
_dort liegenden, wollenen Armstulpen und verfolgte fasziniert den Bildschirm......bis ihm die Augen zu fielen......_

_[_
_...also irgendwie "ganz schön menschlich " _



(War das alters- und artgerecht?....Nicht, dass dir noch jemand vom Tierschutz einen Besuch abstattet.....und die Sendungen überprüft)


----------



## Tanny (15. Okt. 2015)

Eva-Maria, danke 

Arne, wieso schlechten Einfluss? 
Die Tassen sind doch einfach DER Hit 

Hast  Du auch mit Deckel bestellt?



Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> War das alters- und artgerecht?....Nicht, dass dir noch jemand vom Tierschutz einen Besuch abstattet.....und die Sendungen überprüf



...war im Nachmittagsprogramm....und eine Altersbegrenzung war nicht angegeben.....
....und irgendwie war es wohl ziemlich langatmig, wenn die Sendung sogar eine __ Bachstelze einschläfert 


Heute ging der Tag wettertechisch so weiter, wie er gestern endete: 
bedeckt, kalt, Regen 

Mit Marco ging es morgens los, wie die letzten Tage auch - keine Besonderheiten. 

Ab 11 Uhr war ich bis ca. 16.30 Uhr weg.

Als ich zurück kam, wurde ich von Marco, der irgendwo aus den "Tiefen der Diele" erschien, stürmisch begrüsst. 

Ina erzählte mir, dass Marco sich den ganzen Tag immer wieder mal vor die Tür gewagt habe, 
ein paar Runden gedreht hat und sich dann wieder auf die Diele verzogen hat. 

Also er scheint seinen Winter-Rythmus schon ganz gut gefunden zu haben 

Nachdem Marco mich erst einmal beim Ausladen der Einkäufe durch tatkräftige Begleitung 
unterstützt hatte, begann er um Futter zu betteln:

Er flog ständig zu mir, dann eine Runde über die Diele, dann in die Jagdwanne, zur 
Badewanne und wieder zu mir .....es war absolut eindeutig, was er wollte 

Dass ich allerdings meine neueste Idee gleich in die Tat umsetzte, fand er alles andere als 
witzig: 

Es gibt jetzt keine abgetauten Heimchen mehr (außer der allerersten Mahlzeit morgens), 
sondern NUR lebende Heimchen aus der Jagdwanne. 

Und damit es mit der Jagd nicht zu einfach für Marco ist, haben die Heimchen ein Versteck 
in Form einer Eierpackung. 

Nun muss Marco "suchen" und geduldig abwarte, bis ein Heimchen seine __ Nase raus steckt 

....ich bin nur gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis er auf die Idee kommt, die Eierpappe einfach umzuwerfen....

Da es nichts anderes gab hat Marco sich aber dann schließlich doch bequemt, sich sein Abendbrot 
selbst zu fangen 

Außerdem habe ich heute in seinem Schlafzimmer auch noch eine Jagdwanne aufgestellt, da ich, wenn es 
noch etwas kälter wird, die Heimchen wohl nicht mehr auf der Diele werde aussetzen können, da sie sich 
da kaum noch bewegen. 

Im Gästezimmer ist ja geheizt - da sind die Heimchen viel aktiver und Marco muss mehr "arbeiten"

Eingeweiht hat Marco die Wanne dann auch gleich als ich ihn ins Bett brachte und noch ein paar Heimchen aussetzte 

Und in der Wanne im Gästezimmer seht Ihr den Teelichthalter, wo jedes Fach mit anderem Futter befüllt ist. 
(den hatte ich vorher in der Jagdwanne draußen stehen)
Ganz rechts, das weiße Pulver ist ein Vitamin- und Mineralzusatzpulver für insektenfressende Vogelarten. 
Auf der Beschreibung steht, man könne es entweder im Trinkwasser auflösen, oder aber über die Futtertiere 
streuen. 

Beides widerstrebt mir, da ich meinen Tieren ungerne künstliche Nahrungszusätze "unterjubel/zwangsweise verabreiche". 

Also hatte ich überlegt, ihm das Pulver einfach separat anzubieten....und heute Abend habe ich erstmals gesehen, 
dass Marco da gezielt zu dem Fach ging und sich  einen Schnabel voll genommen hat 


das war heute morgen: 

     

hier verfolgte Marco mich beim Einkäufe auspacken in die Waschküche: 
   

ein paar Rundflüge über die Diele mit kurzem Zwischenstop unter dem Rotlicht:
        

....und die Jagdwane im Gästezimmer:
        


sowie im Vorraum eine kleine Wanne mit verschiedenen Sorten Grit, Vogelsand, Kieselgur und Vogelkohle, 
und eine Badewanne:
 

...und der Teelichthalter mit besagtem Mineralpulver ganz rechts: 
  

....und jetzt zum Abschuss noch eine Frage an Euch alle: 

Es zeichnet sich jetzt ab, dass Marco so seinen Tagesrythmus gefunden hat und sich vermutlich nicht mehr täglich 
irgendwelche weltbewegenden Dinge ereignen werden. 

Täglich zu schreiben "es war alles wie immer" wird auf die Dauer mit Sicherheit ein wenig langweilig werden. 
Darum habe ich mir gedacht, ich werde hier in mMarcos Tagebuch bis auf weiteres  erstmal "sporadisch" weiter 
schreiben - also immer, wenn irgendetwas außer der Reihe geschieht, berichten.

Die Frage ist jetzt: möchtet Ihr trotzdem täglich ein oder zwei "Marco-Fotos des Tages" haben 
oder soll ich dann, wenn ich schreibe wie bisher die Fotos drunter setzen?


----------



## bekamax (16. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
ich freue mich auch schon immer sehr auf deine Tagebucheinträge von Marco, und möchte dir ganz herzlich danke sagen, dass du uns so konsequent daran teilhaben lässt!!!
Ich habe so viel aus eurer Geschichte gelernt, und einen ganz anderen Bezug zu der uns direkt umgebenden Natur und zur "Haltung von Haustieren" bekommen; das ist für mich unschätzbar wertvoll. DANKE euch beiden dafür!

Wie auch immer du weitermachst, ich werde mich freuen, von Marco zu lesen!


----------



## misudapi (16. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
klar freue ich mich, wenn ich morgens täglich von euch lesen kann. Mir würde eindeutig was fehlen.
Aber es muß dir auch Spaß machen. Täglich das gleiche schreiben ist bestimmt auch blöd.
Also bin ich mal nicht so egoistisch.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## jolantha (16. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin, 
Du hast uns schon so viel Deiner Zeit geopfert, da würde ich auch sagen, mach doch einfach, wie es Dir
einfällt. 
Freuen werden wir uns immer, wenn wir was von dir zu lesen bekommen


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Okt. 2015)

Kirstin,
Du wirst schon den richtigen Rhythmus finden.
Wir werden uns über die Fortsetzung Deiner Marco-Geschichte freuen.
Denkst Du denn, dass er den Winter bei Dir verbringen wird?
Wir haben hier im Sommer, wenn es schön warm ist und etwas regnet,
häufig Bachstelzen auf unserem Terrassen-Glasdach, die sich dann dort Futter sammeln.
Ich werde mal versuchen Fotos zu machen, schaut zu witzig von unten aus.


----------



## Daufi (16. Okt. 2015)

Moin,

mach es wie es Dir und Marco in den Kram passt...
Vielleicht sollten wir heimlich noch irgend ein Zwei- oder Vierbeiner bei Dir aussetzen - dann gibt´s was Neues.....

Übrigens - mit Deckel...


----------



## Christine (16. Okt. 2015)

Liebe Kirstin,
sicherlich hast Du auch noch andere Dinge zu tun, aber wir jiepern alle immer auf unsere Marco-Gute-Nacht-Geschichte (oder Guten-Morgen - je nach dem) und würden uns freuen, wenn Du uns so oft wie möglich mit ein zwei Bilderchen und ein bisschen Text dazu an Marcos Leben teilhaben lässt.


----------



## Tanny (16. Okt. 2015)

misudapi schrieb:


> klar freue ich mich, wenn ich morgens täglich von euch lesen kann. Mir würde eindeutig was fehlen.
> Aber es muß dir auch Spaß machen. Täglich das gleiche schreiben ist bestimmt auch blöd.



 Mir macht es Spass. 
Ich habe da eher an Euch gedacht......wenn man irgendwann jeden Morgen den Thread aufmacht und liest
zum 100sten Mal: 

"heute war wieder alles wie immer"
...dann denkt Ihr irgendwann auch: 
Himmel, hat sie denn nichts andres zu tun, als das Forum zuzumüllen 



jolantha schrieb:


> Du hast uns schon so viel Deiner Zeit geopfert,



Nein, wirklich nicht. 
Ich hätte das Tagebuch sowieso geschrieben - sonst nur privat auf dem Rechner. 
Meine "Tagebücher" von den Zöglingen haben mir schon so oft geholfen.
Wenn ich mit irgend einem Zögling ein Problem habe, geht es mir oft so, dass ich denke: 

"damals hatte ich doch mal den und den Zögling. Da war das ähnlich. Was habe ich da nochmal gemacht?"

Seit mir das das erste Mal so ging, habe ich angefangen, mir das aufzuschreiben. 
Bei Pummelchen und Fritzie waren es noch eher "Zusammenfassungen", die ich zum Schluss schrieb - da 
ging aber viel zu viel verloren. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich zum ersten Mal angefangen,  richtig konsequent Tagebuch zu führen und das gefällt 
mir ausgezeichnet ........ zumal ich gerne schreibe 




Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Denkst Du denn, dass er den Winter bei Dir verbringen wird?



Die letzten Tage denke ich wieder zunehmend "ja" - weil Marco so selbstverständlich immer hier ist.
Aber genau weiss ich es natürlich erst, wenn der Winter richtig da ist 



Daufi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir heimlich noch irgend ein Zwei- oder Vierbeiner bei Dir aussetzen - dann gibt´s was Neues....



 das braucht Ihr nicht .......es wird bestimmt auch so genug zu berichten und zu erzählen geben 



Daufi schrieb:


> Übrigens - mit Deckel...



...wenn er da ist: FOTO FOTO FOTO


----------



## Tanny (16. Okt. 2015)

....heute ist ein bescheidener Tag: 
zwar nicht besonders kalt (gemessen) aber nass, nass, nass......
Es regnet den ganzen Tag so vor sich hin (ohne Wind) und wo keine Regentropfen sind, ist schwerer Nebel. 

Die Feuchtigkeit geht egal, was man anzieht durch Mark und Beine  und macht es gefühlt viel kälter, 
als es ist. 

Eigentlich wollte ich an den Tümpeln weiter machen.....aber bei dem Wetter?

Also habe ich kurz entschlossen begonnen, das Vogelzimmer drüben am Stall für nächstes 
Frühjahr "auszubauen" (stand ja auf meiner "To do" Liste für diesen Winter. 

Marco hat mich sofort begleitet und sich gefragt, was ich da wohl schönes mache 

Als das Werk vollendet war, hat er sofort "Probe gesessen" und meine Konstruktionen für gut 
befunden 

Hier war Marco morgens noch auf der Diele: 
  

....da schaut er mir fragend zu: 

 


...
...und hier testet er mein Werk 

         

Das Brett, auf dem die Nester befestigt sind, ist an die Wand geschraubt. 
Ich habe diese Variante gewählt, weil in der Wand vom Vorbesitzer noch alte, gedübelte Schraublöcher waren 
und ich diese verwenden wollte, um nicht noch neue Löcher in die Fliesen bohren zu müssen. 

Die Schwalbennester sind fest auf das Brett geschraubt. 
Wenn eines belegt ist, werde ich mit Hilfe von Pappe, die ich hinter das Brett klemme optisch ein 
Dach über das Nest setzen. 

Die anderen 3 Nester sind nur an Haken aufgehängt und jederzeit wegnehmbar oder umsetzbar. 

Das untere, viereckige Teil, wo Marco drauf sitzt, ist eigentlich ein Eichhörnchenfütterer. 
Der ist aber, da man oben den Deckel 2-teilig aufklappen kann, super geeignet zur Handaufzucht 
von Höhlenbrütern, weil man da von oben dann gut ran kommt. 

Die Plexischeibe vorne würde ich bei Belegung des Kastens dann auch mit Hilfe von Pappe 
zu kleben, damit es drinnen "dunkel" ist. 

Soweit zu meinen "kreativen Taten" heute 

Als wir  gegen 13 Uhr fertig waren, verschwand Marco in der Nebel/Regenwand Richtung Koppeln und 
bisher ist er auch noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht.......


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Okt. 2015)

joo, da hat der kleine __ Pieper doch glatt Deine Fertigkeiten inspiziert....
zu drollig! Pass' nur auf, dass er nicht meint, dass er dort über'n Winter einziehen kann
und jeden Tag 'ne neue 'Bleibe' ausprobiert 
Wir haben auch so einen Eichhörnchenfütterer.... sobald die Meisen und Spatzen sehen,
dass da leckere Sachen drin sind, geht's zur Sache....


----------



## Tanny (16. Okt. 2015)

.....und heute gibt s dann noch gleich den "Nachschlag"....

...ob der gut oder schlecht ist, weiss ich noch nicht 

Ich schrieb ja oben, dass Marco Mittags entschwand und ich ihn dann erst mal nicht mehr zu sehen bekam.

Das Wetter blieb absolut unverändert - den ganzen Tag.

Ich wunderte mich sehr, dass Marco bei so miesem Wetter so lange
weg blieb - das war so gar nicht seine Art.....

Andererseits:
eigentlich war es deutlich wärmer, als die Tage zuvor - nur gefühlt war es kalt wegen der
hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Ich nehme an, dass Vögeln die Nässe nicht so durchs Gefieder dringt - das würde auch erklären,
warum heute so wahnsinnig viele Singvögel fleissig am Jagen und am Zwitschern waren....

Zurück zu Marco:
so gegen 17 Uhr fing ich langsam an, mir Gedanken zu machen - er war den ganzen Nachmittag nicht ein
einziges Mal da.........

Gegen 18 Uhr bin ich ums und über das gesamte Grundstück gezogen und habe überall Ausschau gehalten,
ob ich irgendwo Federn finde, die auf einen Räuber hinweisen.....
Ich habe zwar überall viele Federn gefunden, aber glücklicherweise NUR Hühnerfedern 

Gegen 19.30 Uhr - es war schon fast vollständig dunkel und es regnete immer noch - bin ich
noch einmal rufend über den Hof - keine Antwort
(habe ich zu der Zeit aber auch nicht mehr wirklich mit gerechnet)

....mit anderen Worten:
Marco ist heute (erstmals) NICHT zu Hause .....

Ich bin hin und her gerissen zwischen Sorge und Hoffnung........

Sorge, dass ihm etwas passiert sein könnte (Katze, Greifvogel etc.) .....

Hoffnung, dass er mit anderen Bachstelzen zusammen ist und sich endlich traut, seine erste
                 Nacht draußen zu verbringen 


Ich würde mir wünschen, dass er morgen früh wieder auftaucht - und sei es nur, um zu sagen:
Hey, ich lebe, mir geht es gut, ich bin jetzt eine richtig wilde, überlebensfähige __ Bachstelze und
ziehe jetzt mit meinen Kumpels nach Süden.........

Wenn er nicht wieder auftaucht, werden wir wohl, wenn überhaupt, frühestens im nächsten Frühjahr erfahren,
ob er es geschafft hat - dann nämlich, wenn er sich entschließen sollte, hier wieder her zu kommen.....

Dieser Tag, der erste, an dem sie abends nicht nach Hause kommen, ist immer wieder der allerschwerste Tag
in der Wildtieraufzucht.....
....ganz besonders, wenn der Zögling so lange da war und eine so intensive Bindung entstanden ist......

....ich hoffe soooo sehr, dass Marco einfach nur mit anderen Bachstelzen zusammen ist 

PS. alle Zimmer und Räume, wo ich heute war, habe ich natürlich alle 3-4 Mal nachgeschaut, 
falls ich ihn versehentlich eingesperrt habe....kein Marco weit und breit......


----------



## lotta (17. Okt. 2015)

Oh Kirstin,
so eine unerwartete Wendung...

Hoffentlich hat sich Marco anderen Bachstelzen angeschlossen 
und gibt Dir noch ein Zeichen, bevor er in den Süden aufbricht.

Alles Gute Marco
Bine


----------



## jolantha (17. Okt. 2015)

Kirstin, sorry, 
aber für diesen Bericht gibts leider kein gefällt mir . Dein Gefühl kommt mir so 
richtig bekannt vor, so ging es mir , als mein Sohn das erste Mal über Nacht wegblieb . 
Aber den konnte ich wenigsten einnorden, daß er anrufen solle, wenn das noch mal passiert 
Hoffentlich geht alles gut .


----------



## Petta (17. Okt. 2015)

Guten Flug Marco und komm gesund zurück


----------



## jolantha (17. Okt. 2015)

Ja, Peter
nehmen wir einfach mal das Beste an !


----------



## Tanny (17. Okt. 2015)

Heute ist es sehr diesig, aber trocken, windstill und recht warm. 

Marco ist bisher nicht mehr aufgetaucht und ehrlich gesagt, rechne ich 
zumindest in diesem Jahr auch nicht mehr damit. 

Auch wenn es so sehr überraschend und abrupt kam, gerade nach diesen besonders anhänglichen Tagen, 
glaube ich nach reiflicher Überlegung auch eher, dass Marco mit den anderen Bachstelzen weggezogen ist: 

Greifvogeltechnisch ist gestern nichts gewesen - wenn die hier auf dem Grundstück Beute machen, ist immer 
Alarm bei den Hühnern und den anderen Wildvögeln - das war gestern  nicht. 

Jasper (mein Kater) ist normalerweise wegen des Dackels tagsüber nicht draußen auf dem Hof 
unterwegs. 
Außerdem haben wir all seine "Fress- und Vorratsplätze" abgesucht - da ist nirgends irgendetwas, was auch nur im 
entferntesten auf eine __ Bachstelze hindeutet.

Wir haben heute, obwohl wirklich angesichts des Wetters und der auffallend vielen Insekten unzählige Vögel unterwegs sind, 
auf dem ganzen Grundstück keine einzige Bachstelze gesehen oder gehört - die anderen scheinen also auch weg zu sein. 

Wenn ich davon ausgehe ( ...und ich bin ja ein positiv denkender Mensch ), dass Marco mit den anderen 
gezogen ist, dann hat er allerbeste Voraussetzungen, es zu schaffen: 

Seine Mauser ist durch und sein Gefieder ist absolut perfekt
Seine Flugkünste sind super
Seine Jagdfähigkeiten sind beeindruckend 
und, last not least, er hat gewaltig was zuzusetzen

Ich würde sagen, keine der wilden Bachstelzen nimmt so viel "Vorrat" mit auf die Reise....also Marco wird 
einen kargeren Tag sicher gut überstehen können 

Wer weiss, vielleicht besucht er ja einen von Euch.
Also wenn Ihr jetzt Bachstelzen seht, immer schön auf die Füße schauen...
.....und wenn jemand von Euch Marco entdeckt, dann erwarte ich hier bitte auf jeden Fall ein Foto 



Die Zeit mit Marco dieses Jahr war für mich eine wirklich tolle und extrem lehrreiche Zeit:

Mal wieder hat sich bewiesen, dass die Natur das scheinbar Unmögliche möglich machen kann....
....wer hätte schon gedacht, dass Marco mit den Füßen jemals so fit wird......

Es hat sich einmal mehr gelohnt, auf das "Bauchgefühl"  und das, was der kleine Kerl ausstrahlte zu hören
und nicht auf das, was einem der "Verstand" sagt. ...
Solange ein Lebewesen leben will, solange hat es eine Chance, es zu schaffen - egal, 
wie aussichtslos es scheint.....

...und einmal mehr hat sich gezeigt, dass die Wildtiere selbst ganz genau wissen, wie lange sie einen brauchen.
Ich glaube, es ist der richtige Weg, sie praktisch von Anfang an mit der "Wahlmöglichkeit" jederzeit, in die Freiheit 
entschwinden zu können, aufzuziehen - also gitterfrei praktisch. 

Ansonsten - in der klassisschen Wildtieraufzucht/pflege - wird ja stets davor gewarnt, dass man möglichst 
keinen überflüssigen Kontakt zulassen soll, um Fehlprägungen und daraus resultierende Überlebensunfähigkeit in 
Freiheit unter Artgenossen zu vermeiden.
Unter diesen von Anfang an freien Aufzuchtumständen scheint es  völlig unproblematisch und sogar vorteilhaft zu sein,
wenn man es zulässt, dass das Tier die Bindung eingehen kann, die es selbst will - sie lösen sich von selbst genau dann, 
wenn sie soweit sind.....

Danke Marco, für einen tollen, lehrreichen Sommer......gute Reise...und lass Dich im Frühjahr wieder sehen


----------



## Christine (17. Okt. 2015)

Schönes Schlußwort - hab ich fast ein bisschen Pippi in den Augen...

Guten Flug, kleiner Marco, und komm gesund wieder!


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Okt. 2015)

Geht mir genauso.
Von Wildtieren kann man nicht erwarten, dass sie einem die Hand schütteln und tschüss sagen. Trotzdem, gewöhnungsbedürftig jetzt so ganz ohne Marco ...


----------



## slavina (17. Okt. 2015)

Mir gehts auch so... mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge lese ich den Schluß !!!!
Gute Reise Marco und bis zum nächsten Jahr.....


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Okt. 2015)

tja Kirstin, da ist man wirklich 'zwischen Baum & Borke'.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass der süße Piper im nächsten Frühjahr bei Dir anklopft
und sich zurückmeldet.... gute Reise Marco!


----------



## Daufi (17. Okt. 2015)

Oh, da hoffe ich doch mal das Beste! Solange Dein lachendes Auge überwiegt, und Du nicht zu traurig bist - immerhin habt ihr ja einige Zeit miteinader verbracht...

Und wie schön das wäre wenn Marco plötzlich wieder auf der Matte steht... Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn wenn er alles gut übersteht, dass er wieder zu Dir finden würde/wollte?

Ein bißchen traurige Grüße....
Arne


----------



## Tanny (17. Okt. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Solange Dein lachendes Auge überwiegt, und Du nicht zu traurig bist



 tut es.......und jetzt erst Recht 

Ich habe den Tag heute genutzt, um "aufzuräumen" ....das Gästezimmer ist jetzt wieder für das 
einsatzbereit, wofür es ursprünglich gedacht war 

Als ich dort heute Nachmittag am saugen war, kam Ina plötzlich rein gestürzt:

"Du musst kommen - Marco sitzt auf dem Stalldach!"

Ich habe natürlich alles fallen lassen, bin raus gestürzt, fast über Ina s Pferd gefallen
(sie hatte Marco beim Reiten gesehen und da sie mir schnell Bescheid sagen wollte, 
hat sie ihr Pferd im Einang zur Diele geparkt )

Als ich draußen war, war leider nichts mehr zu sehen 

Ina erzählte mir dann, dass, als sie ritt, plötzlich ein Schwarm von 8 bis 10 Bachstelzen über den 
Reitplatz und um das Stallgebäude zu den Tümpeln flog. 

Nur eine __ Bachstelze landete auf dem Dach und schaute zur Sitzecke. 
Sie hielt sich dort wohl (allein) relativ lange auf. 

Ina war sich sehr, sehr sicher, dass es Marco gewesen sei. 
Sie meinte, er wirkte, als ob er am überlegen war, in welche Richtung er jetzt weiter fliegt. 
Was ihr auffiel war, dass die Bachstelze so pummelig war  und, dass sie beim Wippen mit 
dem Schwanz mit dem ganzen Körper "schaukelte". 
"Die anderen Bachstelzen würden immer nur mit dem Schwanz wippen, während Marco immer den ganzen 
Körper eingesetzt habe, weil er die Balance halten musste"

Mir ist das tatsächlich nie bewusst aufgefallen 

Da Ina eher zu den skeptischen Menschen gehört und erst etwas sagt, wen sie sich wirklich sehr sicher ist,
sie eine gute Beobachtungsgabe und sehr gute (Weitsicht)Augen hat, bin ich ziemlich überzeugt, dass
es wirklich Marco war....
....und das bedeutet: er hat die erste Nacht überstanden und er hat Anschluss gefunden

...und da Polo sich ja auch, als er feststellte, dass er mich nicht mehr braucht sofort (anders als die Schwalben) voll 
verabschiedet hat, ist es vielleicht so bei Bachstelzen ?



Daufi schrieb:


> Und wie schön das wäre wenn Marco plötzlich wieder auf der Matte steht... Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn wenn er alles gut übersteht, dass er wieder zu Dir finden würde/wollte?



Keine Ahnung. 
Irgendwo im I-Net hatte ich mal gelesen, dass von Hand aufgezogene Bachstelzen sehr zahm bleiben sollen. 
Aber ich vermute, dass das anders aufgezogene Vögel waren. 

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass Bachstelzen genau wie Schwalben in ihre Geburtsgegenden zurück ziehen. 

Aber ich denke, wenn Marco einen Partner findet, der woanders aufgewachsen ist, müssen die zwei sich entscheiden, 
wohin sie gehen ....

....also Fazit: ich weiss es nicht. 
Wir werden uns überraschen lassen müssen 

Auf jeden Fall fühle ich mich nach Ina s Beobachtung sehr viel besser, weil die Ungewissheit deutlich abgenommen hat


----------



## jolantha (18. Okt. 2015)

Bin trotzdem traurig , weil er nicht geblieben ist.


----------



## lotta (18. Okt. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Oh Kirstin,
> so eine unerwartete Wendung...
> 
> Hoffentlich hat sich Marco anderen Bachstelzen angeschlossen
> ...



Er hat es getan

Ach wie schön Kirstin,
nun kannst du ihm ganz entspannt das Leben mit seinen Artgenossen gönnen
und dich freuen,
dass Deine Pflege ihn soweit gebracht hat.


Ich freu mich mit

Guten Flug Marco
Bine


----------



## rollikoi (18. Okt. 2015)

Nun ist also die Geschichte aus. Schade.
Aber wenn man von Anfang an mitlas kommt man schnell zu dem Fazit; alles richtig gemacht Kirstin.

LG Bernd


----------



## Ida17 (19. Okt. 2015)

Eine lehrreiche, aber auch traurige Geschichte...
Alles Gute Marco, eine so mutige und lebensfrohe __ Bachstelze sollte in die weite Welt hinaus! Komm bald zurück zu UNS!!


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2015)

Seit Langem der erste Morgen ohne eine Marco-Geschichte


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Okt. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Eine lehrreiche, aber auch traurige Geschichte...



Hallo Ida,

ich finde das es alles andere als eine traurige Geschichte ist. Marco gehört zu seinen Bachstelzen-Kumpels und nicht zu Kirstin.
Sicher, die Geschichten vermisse ich auch. Aber so ist es besser für Marco und auch für Kirstin, die jetzt wieder Zeit für andere wichtige Dinge hat.
Und spätestens nächstes Jahr wird sie sicherlich wieder ein Findelkind betreuen dürfen.
Und dann gibt es sicher wieder Geschichten für uns.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Ida17 (19. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Carlo!

Ich meinte auch nicht Marco damit, sondern die Ereignisse während der liebevollen Aufzucht von Kirstin. Das tote Kälbchen, ganz am Anfang starben auch ein paar Nestjunge. Für Marco hat es hoffentlich ein Happyend gegeben, dennoch kamen auch der ein oder andere Pechvogel dazu


----------



## Mirage (23. Okt. 2015)

Moin!
Ich habe mir nun extra hier im Forum gemeldet um die Fotos von Tanny sehen zu dürfen.
Sehr schöne Aufnahmen! Und viel viel Arbeit.

Jetzt weiss ich wie Marco aussieht und werde ihm von dir grüßen. 
Vielleicht fliegt er über unseres Haus auf sein Weg nach Süden?
Letzte Woche war aber auch eine hier die verdammt ähnlich aussah... 
Der war sau schnell, als ob er ein Termin hätten! 
Könnte schon Marco gewesen sein.

LG


----------



## Tanny (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Mirage, 
 schön, dass Du Dich angemeldet hast und es freut mich, dass Dir die Fotos gefallen 

Ja, die Bachstelzen sind wirklich richtig rasant. 
Sie lassen sich auf die Entfernung für mein Auge kaum unterscheiden, wenn sie im Flug sind oder 
schnell laufen. 

Marco könntest Du eindeutig identifizieren, wenn er läuft/steht und Du ein Fernglas hast, um die 
Füsse zu erkennen oder wenn er wippt - er schaukelt tatsächlich mit dem gesamten Körper. 

Ansonsten: 
im Moment sind ja viele Bachstelzen Richtung Süden unterwegs - also 
immer schön Fernglas und/oder Kamera bereit halten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Mirage (23. Okt. 2015)

Kamera ja, Fernglas leider nicht.
Sichershalber werde ich rufen und winken jedes Mal ich kleine schnelle Vögel sehe.
Falls er schauklet mache ich ein Foto für dich.

Es ist doch eigentlich egal welcher Vogel,
der ist mit größte Wahrscheinligkeit sowieso bei dir aufgewachsen....

Da im "Korb Ponderosa" auf der Diele rumhängen und beobachten wie die Menschen sich auf die hohe Leiter, das Knochen brechen riskiert, um einen fangfrischen Heimchen zu überreichen...

Das leben kann soo schön sein...

Ich warte noch auf "das große Schwalben-Lexikon"

LG


----------



## Tanny (23. März 2016)

Hurrrrrraaaaaaaa!!!    Heute ist die erste __ Bachstelze aufgetaucht

....und .......sie hat mich endlos "angequatscht" und immer, wenn ich gehen wollte, flog sie wieder weit oben 
um mich rum und rief wieder

Ich habe fast den Verdacht, dass es eventuell Polo ist. 

Ein Foto habe ich mit Tele machen können, als sie auf dem Dach sass. 

Leider habe ich die Füße nicht erwischt. 

Die Gefiederzeichnung passt nicht zu Marco, aber die Statur. 

Andre Bachstelzen hier sahen immer viel "windschnittiger" und nicht so pummeling wie meine zwei aus. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob und wie umfangreich sich die Gefiederzeichnung im ersten Winter noch bei 
Bachstelzen verändert. 

Da ich von Polo ja keine Fotos von nach der Mauser hatte, kann ich hier auch nicht vergleichen. 
Da er aber so viel "redet", habe ich den Verdacht, dass er es ist.....

....und einen ganz, ganz, ganz kleinen Funken Hoffnung, dass es sogar Marco ist. 

Ich werde ja hoffentlich dieses Frühjahr auch nochmal Gelegenheit bekommen, die Füsse mit aufzunehmen

Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt ganz schön aufgeregt!!!

Hier die Fotos Vergleich letztes Foto Marco - Foto der Bachstelze von heute - Foto anderer Bachstelzen hier vom letzten Jahr


----------



## jolantha (23. März 2016)

Kirstin, 
ich hab richtig Gänsehaut bekommen !  Ich hoffe für Dich ( und uns ), daß es Marco ist, und wir gemeinsam wieder einen
tollen Sommer mit ihm erleben können


----------



## Tanny (23. März 2016)

ja, ich hoffe auch - oder zumindest, 
dass er jetzt demnächst auch aufschlägt - das wäre schon mega-mega-mega TOLL

Wie gesagt, aufgrund der Zeichnung erkenne ich keinen Marco in ihm. 

Deswegen tippe ich ja auch eher auf Polo, denn ich habe in den Jahren zuvor noch nicht 
einmal erlebt, dass sich eine wilde __ Bachstelze mir gegenüber nicht nur bemerkbar 
macht, sondern sich auch mit mir unterhält.

Normalerweise versuchen sie eher, unentdeckt zu bleiben, wenn sich ein Mensch nähert. 

Außerdem sass sie, wenn sie mich "ansprach" immer an den Stellen auf dem Stalldach, 
von wo Polo mich letztes Jahr, nachdem er ausgeflogen war, morgens immer mal begrüßt hatte. 

Zur Sitzecke bzw. auch nur in die Nähe  ist die Bachstelze kein einziges Mal gekommen - und 
Polo ist da ja auch nie hingekommen. 

...naja, auf jeden Fall wird es sicher spannend über Ostern....

....andere suchen Ostereier im Gebüsch, ich suche Bachstelzen auf Hausdächern 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ida17 (23. März 2016)

Hallo Kristin! 

Vor "Schreck" hätt ich fast das Tablet aus der Hand fallen lassen 

Ich schließe mich da ganz Anne an! Es wäre klasse wenn es Marco und/oder Polo zu ihrer "Bachstelzen-Mama" zurückgeführt hätte, schließlich ist es dort am schönsten!


----------



## jolantha (23. März 2016)

Kirstin, 
ich besitze ja auch eine __ Bachstelze, 


Tanny schrieb:


> Normalerweise versuchen sie eher, unentdeckt zu bleiben, wenn sich ein Mensch nähert.



die kommt aber immer an, sobald ich meinen Gartenschlauch anstelle, und trippelt dann durch den gesamten Garten hinter mir her, und beobachtet,w as ich da dann
alles so hochspüle. 
Die ist auch nicht scheu.


----------



## bekamax (23. März 2016)

Hi, Kirstin
ich freu mich sehr für dich!
GglG karin


----------



## lotta (23. März 2016)

Hallo Kirstin
ich freue mich genauso wie alle anderen Mitleser,
schon auf neue Vogelgeschichten.
Besonders toll wäre es natürlich, Marco oder Polo hier wieder und weiter begleiten zu dürfen
Freudige Grüße Bine


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. März 2016)

Ach wie toll wenn alte Bekannte zurückkommen 
Richtig schön. Zugvögel sind ja ziemlich ortstreu, oder? Da werden sich schon noch mehr Kontaktmöglichkeiten ergeben. 
Ich bin jetzt richtig gespannt wie's weitergeht.


----------



## Tanny (27. März 2016)

(Freudentränen!)

Marco ist definitiv wieder da!!!

Ich kann es gar nicht glauben, aber es ist so. 

Aber von vorne: 

Die __ Bachstelze, von der ich letztes Mal berichtete ist, wie ich vermutet habe, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Polo. 
Genau werde ich es sicher niemals sagen können, denn ich habe weder Vergleichsfotos, noch hatten wir 
eine so tiefe Bindung, wie bei Marco. 

Aber Polo(?) verhält sich mir gegenüber genau so, wie er es letzten Sommer getan hatte, nachdem er ausgeflogen war. 

Ab und an sitzt er kurz auf der Dachkante, wenn ich unten rumgehe und grüßt mit einem schrillen Ruf. 
Wenn ich Antworte, bekomme ich noch ein oder zwe mial Antwort und dann entfleucht er Richtung Tümpel. 

Ans Haupthaus oder an die Sitzecke kommt er nie. 

Donnerstag traf eine weitere Bachstelze ein, die sich zu Polo ¿ (Ironie) gesellte. 

Die nahm aber keinerlei Kontakt auf und verhielt sich ganz typisch so, wie alle anderen wilden Bachstelzen 
hier auch. 

Dann traf ein größerer Bachstelzenschwarm ein. 
Ich zählte mindestens 6 Stück an den Tümpeln und auf dem Stalldach. 

...und dann - ich wollte mich gerade in der Sitzecke niederlassen, da gab es direkt über meinem Kopf einen 
schrillen Ruf, der mir merkwürdig vertraut vorkam und als ich hochschaute und antwortete, stürzte sich 
aufgeregt rufend eine kleine Bachstelze vom __ Giebel des Haupthauses runter Richtung Sitzecke, drehte ganz kurz 
vor dem Carportdach ab und landete auf der anderen Seite in der __ Esche, von wo ich weiter Antwort erhielt.

Mein herz machte einen "riesen Satz"....

Von da ab bis heute war es nahezu immer so, wenn ich raus kam, dass ich von irgendwo freudig begrüßt wurde, 
und Marco mindestens einmal über meinen Kopf oder ein paar Runden um mich herum flog, bevor er wieder 
zu der zweiten Bachstelze abdreht, mit der er ständig zusammen zu sein scheint. 

Wenn ich rufe und er ist in der Nähe, bekomme ich auch Antwort und kurz darauf lässt er sich kurz 
über meinem Kopf sehen, bevor er wieder verschwindet. 

Da ich immer keine eindeutigen Fussfotos hinbekam, da er immer viel scheller wieder weitergeflogen war, 
als mein Autofocus scharf stellen konnte oder er so sass, dass die Füsse verdeckt waren, habe ich immer 
einen Funken Restzweifel gehabt und mich gefragt, ob da vielleicht nur der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken ist?

Sein Verhalten sprach für Marco - mein Gefühl auch. 
Er sprach mich ständig an, er sitzt viel auf der Dachkante über dem Vogelzimmereingang (einem seiner alten 
Lieblingsstammplätze), er jagt auf dem Stalldach fast ständig "im Flug" (was wir ja viel geübt haben), während alle 
anderen Bachstelzen dort ausschließlich laufend jagen und er legt sich zwischendurch auf dem Dach ab, solange die 
anderen auch da sind. 

Außerdem spaziert er mutterseelen allein Futter suchend unten über den Hof obwohl die Hunde da laufen, 
während die anderen Bachstelzen lieber auf dem sicheren Dach bleiben und er fliegt als einziger nicht sofort weg, 
wenn ich erscheine und er wippt immer noch mit dem ganzen Körper. 

Andererseits ist er ständig in Bewegung und überall so schnell wieder weg, wie er erschienen ist  (was ja auch
völlig okay ist - wäre er nicht so aktiv, hätte er den Winter wo immer er war sicher nicht überstanden) und 
so kann ich die Füße mit bloßem Auge nicht erkennen. 

Heute allerdings bekam ich die Bestätigung und jetzt weiss ich es ganz genau 

Heute landete Marco in der Dachrinne neben dem Eingang und ich konnte sehen, dass ein Fuss eindeutig 
schief ist. 

Außerdem habe ich defintiv noch nie eine Bachstelze so nahe an der Sitzecke auf der Dachrinne landen sehen - bzw. 
ich habe überhaupt noch nie gesehen, dass eine Bachstelze auf der Dachrinne des Haupthauses gelandet ist. 

Ich bin so oberglücklich, dass Marco und Polo es geschafft haben - vor allem aber, dass Marco es nach DER 
Vorgeschichte geschafft hat. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob er im Laufe der Zeit noch wieder etwas zutraulicher wird. 
Wenn, dann sicher nur in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen, denn wenn die Balz und die Brut losgehen, wird er 
anderes im Kopf haben, als mit mir zu quatschen  (zumindest ist das bei den Schwalben immer so)

Aber das ist auch okay so. 
Ich bin einfach nur oberglücklich, endlich die Bestätigung zu haben 

Ein paar Fotos konnte ich machen: 

                    



LG
Kirstin


----------



## Flusi (27. März 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, (guten Abend erst mal),
ist das schöööön!!! 
Freue mich total für Dich! (und uns, weil Du sicher berichten wirst, wie`s weitergeht)
LG Flusi


----------



## slavina (27. März 2016)

Wow..., ist das toll. Freue mich riesig, sie haben es also geschafft !!!!


----------



## lotta (27. März 2016)

Oh Kirstin,
das treibt mir die Gänsehaut in den Nacken.
Ich freu mich mit Dir und uns .
Das ist doch sicher das schönste Lob für all die Mühe, welche Du Dir vergangenes Jahr mit den Bachstelzen gegeben hast.
Was für treue und schlaue Tiere.
Also war Dein Engagement nicht umsonst und Du wirst dieses Jahr sicher wieder einige Waisenvögel retten.
Ich freu mich drauf.
Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2016)

Schön. 
Stelle ein Schälchen mit Mehlwürmern da auf wo du Ihn sonst immer gefüttert hast und ich denke hat er das ganz schnell wieder raus.


----------



## Tanny (27. März 2016)

Totto, das ist im Prinzip eine nette Idee, aber praktisch nicht umsetzbar 

Der Futterplatz war immer auf dem Tisch unter dem Carportdach. 

Im Sommer spielt sich das gesamte Leben hier auf dem Hof in dieser Sitzecke ab. 

Insofern steht da im Sommer das Futter "sicher" vor "Dieben". 

Würde ich da jetzt etwas hinstellen, und nicht den ganzen Tag "daneben sitzen" bzw. irgendwer 
da sein, hätte ich schneller als ich schauen kann meine Hühner auf dem Tisch, wenn sie erstmal 
wissen, dass da Mehlwürmer stehen - und dann werde ich sie da nie wieder los  

Da wir zur Zeit noch Regen, starken Wind und um die 10 Grad gefühlt wie 5 Grad 
haben, bin ich noch nicht wirklich wild drauf, meinen PC nach draußen zu befördern 

Nein, ich denke, die Bachstelzen finden genug Nahrung in der Natur. 
Wenn Marco kommen will, dann kommt er auch so und dann taue ich ihm auch gerne
ein Heimchen auf. 

Andernfalls ist es auch okay. 

Er muss nicht unbedingt wieder so vertraut werden, wie er war - mir war nur wichtig, 
Gewissheit zu haben, dass ich mich nicht täusche - seit ich die habe, bin ich "zufrieden" - egal, 
ob es bleibt, wie es ist, mehr oder weniger Vertrautheit kommt. 

Irgendwie hat Marco jetzt ein anderes Leben - offensichtlich ja auch eine/n Partner/in - da
werde ich ihn nicht "stören" - er weiss ja, wo er hinkommen muss, wenn er Hunger hat. 

Aber es scheint, als ob er sehr offensichtlich sehr gut für sich selbst sorgen kann 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (28. März 2016)

Na Vogelmama, da hast Du doch alles richtig gemacht. 

Was für ein wunderschönes Happyend für unsere Lieblingsgutenachtgeschichte des letzten Jahres. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung in diesem Jahr.


----------



## jolantha (28. März 2016)

Guten Morgen,
Kirstin, ich freue mich mit Dir, und deshalb fängt mein Tag heute richtig schön an .
Gänsehaut-feeling und ein Herz-Freu-Hüpfer, was will man mehr


----------



## Ida17 (28. März 2016)

Einfach klasse! So kann doch der Sommer beginnen


----------



## bekamax (29. März 2016)

Mei, ist das schön!!! Gratuliere Kirstin!


----------



## Tanny (29. März 2016)

...und es ist kaum zu glauben....
...Marco kommt täglich "näher" 

Als ob er die Lage an der Sitzecke erstmal ganz genau sondiert. 

Heute hat er auf dem Hof zwischen Hauftgebäude und Vogelzimmer 
gemütlich, ausgiebig zu Fuss gejagt - und zwar erstmals ohne Hektik, ganz 
gemütlich, wie im letzten Jahr!

Außerdem hatte er bei der Bodenjagd seine/n ständige/n Begleiter/in / Partner/in? 
dabei. 

Bei der Bodenjagd ist mir heute erstmals ein Foto gelungen, wo man eindeutig den 
fehlenden Zeh am linken Fuss erkennt 

Ansonsten scheinen sich die Füße aber sehr stabilisiert zu haben. 

Auch die nach hinten gehenden Zehen scheinen nicht mehr, wie letztes Jahr nur gelegentlich 
nach hinten zu gehen, sondern sich in der Position beim Laufen auch zu halten


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2016)

Aha, hab ihn gefunden ! ( Eigenantwort auf meine Frage an der Futterstelle ) , 
Dein Marco ist so richtig ein kleiner Lichtblick, bei all den schlimmen Dingen, die überall passieren. 
Schön, daß Du uns daran teilhaben läßt . Danke


----------



## Tanny (30. März 2016)

Heute habe ich (ungeplant) wieder fast den ganzen Tag in der Sitzecke verbracht.

Es war eisig kalt, Starkregenfälle unterbrochen von kurzen Sonnenpausen
bei heftigem Wind

Also defintiv kein Wetter, bei dem man freiwillig draußen sitzt 

Aber jedes Mal, wenn ich rein gehen wollte, tauchte Maco gefolgt von seiner Begleitung von irgendwo auf, landete
entweder auf dem __ Giebel des Haupthauses oder auf seinem alten Platz auf dem Stalldach oder auf dem Garagendach
und quatschte mich zu - immer auf Antwort wartend.

Da ich ihn natürlich nicht enttäuschen wollte, ließ ich mich also jedes Mal wieder nieder und antwortete....bis er dann
plötzlich mit Anhang verschwand.

Ich wartete dann eine Weile und wenn ich mich endlich entschloss, rein zu gehen, stand ich kaum an der Dielentür,
prompt tauchte Marco wieder auf......

So ging das Spiel heute den ganzen Tag!

4 x nahm er "Anlauf" und stürzte sich vom Stalldach in die Tiefe, um pfeilschnell auf  die Sitzecke zuzusteuern.

Jedes Mal drehte er haarscharf vor der Dachkante ab und landete etwas entfernt.

Ich hatte immer den Eindruck: jetzt kommt er auf den Tisch!

Ich glaube, er hat es wirklich versucht, aber sich noch nicht ganz getraut.

Fotos  von Marco habe ich heute nicht hinbekommen - er war immer schon woanders, bis mein Autofocus sich
scharf gestellt hatte.

Aber seine Begleitung habe ich auf dem Garagendach "erwischt" 

     

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie das weiter geht.
Am Wochenende soll es ja endlich schönes Wetter geben.

Dann setze ich mich auch gerne ganz entspannt nach draußen und warte geduldig, bis Marco
sich traut, näher zu kommen


----------



## Christine (30. März 2016)

Oh - ich bin sooooooo gespannt


----------



## jolantha (31. März 2016)

Christine, 
ich auch, deshalb turn ich ja auch schon am Vormittag hier rum


----------



## Tanny (31. März 2016)

Ohje, und heute gibt es nichts  Neues  - sorry 

Heute morgen, als ich raus kam, wurde ich sofort vom Dach aus stürmisch begrüßt. 
Unser "Gespräch" dauerte ca 3 Minuten - dann wurde es Marco s Begleitung zu bunt und sie 
flog laut rufend Richtung Tümpel. 

Das ließ Marco sich nicht 2 x sagen und flog ohne zu zögern hinterher "  " ......
(...der Grummel ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint - ich bin ja froh, dass ihm seine Artgenossen wichtiger geworden 
sind, als ich )

Gegen 11 musste ich weg (Donnerstags ist mein Einkauf - und "bei Mutter mittagess - Tag"  und war dann 
erst gegen 15 Uhr wieder zurück. 

Nachmittags schaute Marco nur 3 x an der Sitzecke vrobei und grüßte kurz im Durchflug - ansonsten 
war heute nichts los bei den Bachstelzen. 

Aber irgendwie waren auch nur Marco und seine Begleitung in der Gegend - von all den anderen Bachstelzen 
habe ich seit gestern keine einzige gesehen oder gehört. 

Vielleicht sind sie alle angesichts des Nachtfrostes letzte Nacht noch weiter gezogen?

Mal schauen, wie es am Wochenende wird. Ab morgen sollen wir endlich bis zu 20 Grad kriegen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (2. Apr. 2016)

Heute war der Tag erstmals sonnig und warm und windstill in diesem Jahr - ein richtiger 

Nachdem Marco gestern morgen mit Begleitung wie immer auf dem Dach gewartet hatte
und "guten Morgen" wünschte, waren die zwei bis Nachmittags verschwunden.

Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass sie nicht wieder kommen, da auch alle anderen Bachstelzen irgendwie
"verschwunden" waren 

Am späten Nachmittag tauchte Marco dann wieder auf - aber allein.

Er sass den Rest des Tages auf dem __ Giebel und rief ständig so lange, bis ich ihm wenigstens antwortete.

Irgendwann abends verschwand er dann einsam Richtung Nachbarn 

Ich hatte mir schon Gedanken gemacht und überlegt, ob ich das Antworten besser lasse, damit ich ihn
nicht zu sehr ablenke von "den wichtigen Dingen eines Bachstelzenlebens" 

Aber die Gedanken waren überflüssig.

Heute morgen sassen drei Bachstelzen auf dem Giebel:

 

Wer wer war, konnte ich nicht erkennen.
Aber einer von ihnen begrüßte mich.

Dann wurde Heu geliefert und ich konnte mich nicht mehr kümmern.

Als der Heuhänger leer vom Hof fuhr, entstand auf dem Giebel gerade ein riesen Streit.
Zwei Bachstelzen flogen über dem Hof und kämpften massiv miteinander und eine sass weiter auf dem Giebel.

Eine von den beiden Kämpfern  war definitiv Marco - seine Stimme war unverkennbar.

Und wenn es bei Bachstelzen nicht so ist, dass die Frauen um die Männer kämpfen, dann ist Marco
wohl ein "Er" 

Ende vom Lied war: Nr. 3 war verschwunden und Marco hat seine Liebste erfolgreich verteidigt 
Es hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es anders ausgegangen wäre.
Immerhin ist Marco ein echter Kämpfer - sonst hätte er es nicht so weit geschafft....
...und wenn ich dran denke, wie er als "Kind" schon ganz selbstbewusst den großen Spatzi angegriffen hat, als
er damals an Marco s Futter wollte........

Naja, wie auch immer, ich würde sagen "Sie" war es wert, dass er sich für sie so ins Zeug gelegt hat
(ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass Marco "er" ist und seine Begleitung "sie")
und es ist nicht dieselbe __ Bachstelze, die Marco die Tage zuvor im Schlepptau hatte:

     

ist das nicht ein süsses Mädel?

Anschließend haben die zwei den Rest des Tages am Haupthaus auf dem Dach und in der Dachrinne verbracht.

       
Marco hat dabei ganz nebenbei auch immer mit mir geredet und er kam auf zwei Armlängen an die Sitzecke ran 

Irgendwie wird er immer vertrauter 

...ob das Marco oder sein Mädel ist, da war ich mir nicht sicher:

 

auf jeden Fall sieht das irgendwie aus, als würden die zwei sich mit dem 
Bau eines Nestes befassen.....hoffentlich nicht in der Dachrinne.......

so, und jetzt bekommt Ihr kommentarlos die "volle Ladung" Marco Bilder ....
....und schaut mal auf die Füße


----------



## jolantha (2. Apr. 2016)

Kurze Rede, kurzer Sinn : Hallo Marco, ich bin ganz hin !!!


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2016)

Marco und sein Mädel haben sich offensichtlich das Dach bzw. die Gegend rund um die Sitzecke 
als "Basislager" auserkoren 

Sie sind den ganzen Tag hier herum unterwegs und erzählen sich was. 

Ab und an wagen sich auch mal andere Bachstelzen auf "Marco s Dach" , 
was dann sofort zu massivem Ärger führt 

Zwei mal ist Marco heute unter dem Carportdach hindurch hinter einer Mücke her
quer über den Tisch geflogen 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob er hier irgendwann noch mal landet.

Ansonsten war die Regenrinne am Dieleneingang der Sonnenbad- und Ausruhort der beiden. 

Und von Marco habe ich heute ein Foto hinbekommen, wo man die Amputationsstelle am linken 
Fuss ganz genau erkennt. 

  

Ich kann es immer noch kaum glauben, wie perfekt und schnell er sich heute bewegt. 

Man kann wirklich nichts erkennen, wenn man nicht weiss, wonach man sucht....und selbst dann 
ist es schwierig


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2016)

*seufz* 

Is das schön. Und bald werden wir alle Bachstelzen-Großeltern


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2016)

Ooooch Christine, das hast Du wirklich schön gesagt 
( Nur gut, daß wir nicht noch ne Babyausstattung besorgen müssen )


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2016)

Heute hat Ina hier den absoluten Hammer erlebt!

Ich habe es leider verpasst, weil ich gerade drinnen war 

Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Bachstelzen zum Beuteschema des Sperbers gehören
und nicht der Sperber zum Beuteschema der __ Bachstelze 

Als ich raus kam, stand Ina da und schaute zum Himmel Richtung Moor.
Sie sah mich und sagt:

Du hast was verpasst, das glaubst Du nicht!!!!!

ich: ???

Ina: das Sperbermännchen sass in der __ Esche an und hatte den Vogelfütterer
im Visier.

Dann setzte er an und flog runter Richtung Fütterer.

Gleichzeitig fing auf dem __ Giebel über der Sitzecke eine Bachstelze lauthals an zu keifen
und schoss auf den Sperber hinab und griff ihn an!!!

Der sackte vor Schreck ein paar Zentimeter durch, bevor er das Weite
Richtung Moor suchte - verfolgt von der laut schimpfenden Bachstelze!

Ina war noch völlig sprachlos und konnte gar nicht fassen, was sie da erlebt hatte 

Ob das Marco war, wissen wir natürlich nicht - aber es sassen nur Marco und sein Mädel auf dem
Giebel und ich erinnere mich noch gut, wie "todesmutig" Marco damals auf den fast doppelt so großen
Spatzi losging und ihn in die Flucht schug....und da war Marco noch nicht mal erwachsen......

Wenn er es war, dann war er jedenfalls erfolgreich - er und sein Mädel sind beide noch/wieder hier 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## KarinSofia (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, was gibt es Neues von Marco und seiner Begleitung ??????


----------



## Tanny (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo karin und alle anderen, 

sorry, dass ich noch nichts wieder geschrieben habe ....schäm....

Also: 
Marco geht es augenscheinlich gut. 

Er und sein Mädel haben sich "häusslich" auf meinem Haupthausdach "niedergelassen"
- will sagen, sie halten sich zum Jagen und Ausruhen fast immer dort und auf dem 
Garagendach auf. 

Außerdem jagen sie beide leidenschaftlich in der Dachrinne über dem Dieleneingang - und 
da sind sie definitiv die einzigen Vögel, die das machen. 

Ab und an stiefelt Marco auch mal kurz über das Carportdach und sein Mädel hat es ihm 
gestern erstmals (zumindest wenn wir da sind) nachgemacht 

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen rund 10 - 12 Bachstelzen, die hier auch noch so rumwuseln. 
Die halten sich  nur hinten am Stall und den Tümpeln auf oder sind in der Nachbarschaft. 

Ob und wo Marco und sein Mädel ihren Nachwuchs planen oder ob er schon "in Arbeit" ist, weiss ich nicht. 

Mehr Nähe hat Marco nicht mehr gesucht - aber er hat auch nicht wieder mehr Distanz aufgebaut. 

Seit das Wetter vor einigen Tagen besser geworden ist, sind die Zwei ständig rund ums Haupthaus unterwegs. 

Morgens wartet Marco bisher immer - manchmal allein, manchmal mit seinem Mädel - 
wenn ich gegen 8 Uhr raus komme, auf dem __ Giebel. 

Wenn er mich sieht, begrüsst er mich lautstark. 

Sobald ich ihm ein bis zwei mal geantwortet habe, ist er zufrieden und zieht ab.

Vorgestern kam ich raus und war abgelenkt, weil ein Nachbar vor der Tür stand. 

Wir unterhielten uns und ich habe irgendwie ignoriert, dass Marco die ganze Zeit rief. 

Irgendwann sagte Ina: 
Wann willst Du dem armen Kleinen endlich antworten - er verzweifelt da oben und 
fliegt schon immer ganz aufgeregt hin und her. 

Ich habe hoch geschaut und ihm geantwortet. 
Dann kam eine fröhliche Rückantwort und weg war er.

Also irgendwie scheint ihm der Kontakt trotz seines selbständigen Daseins in Freiheit noch wichtig zu sein 

Wenn ich tagsüber durch den Garten, zu den Tümpeln oder in den Stall gehe, kann es geschehen, 
dass von irgendwoher plötzlich eine kleine __ Bachstelze haarscharf im Sturzflug an meinem Kopf vorbei fegt 
und mir einen Gruß entgegenschmettert. 

Auch da reicht es ihm, wenn ich antworte, dann zieht er weiter. 

Es ist ein tolles Gefühl, dass immer noch so viel Kontakt/Beziehung da ist, obwohl er ja nun so lange ganz 
wild gelebt hat. 

Auf jeden Fall ist die Beziehung deutlich intensiver, als sie bei irgendeiner meiner Schwalben jemals nach deren 
Rückkehr war. 

Es ist schon wirklich bezaubernd und ich bin sehr gespannt, ob die zwei irgendwann plötzlich mit einer kleinen 
Kinderschar auf dem Dach hocken 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Es ist schon wirklich bezaubernd und ich bin sehr gespannt, ob die zwei irgendwann plötzlich mit einer kleinen
> Kinderschar auf dem Dach hocken


Wir auch


----------



## Tanny (14. Apr. 2016)

...total vergessen: 

hier noch ein Foto von Marco von heute


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Wir auch



Team Christine


----------



## KarinSofia (15. Apr. 2016)

Dankeschön Kirstin
Da bin ich auch gespannt wenn Marco "Papa" wird


----------



## jule (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte auch mal wieder schreiben, dass ich mich sehr über deine Beiträge hier freue... ich sitze dann dämlich grinsend am PC und finde es toll, dass er weiterhin den Kontakt zu dir sucht / hält und du so schön darüber berichtest      DANKE


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig fing auf dem __ Giebel über der Sitzecke eine __ Bachstelze lauthals an zu keifen
> und schoss auf den Sperber hinab und griff ihn an!!!
> 
> Der sackte vor Schreck ein paar Zentimeter durch, bevor er das Weite
> ...



Kommt gar nicht so selten vor, dass "Kleine" sich gegen ihre Prädatoren zur Wehr setzen und/oder ihr Revier verteidigen. 
In Dänemark haben wir am Strand mal einen Trupp Schwalben (ich mein jedenfalls dass es Schwalben waren, ist schon so lange her) beobachtet, die einem über den Dünen kreisenden Falken solange zusetzten, bis er entnervt das Weite suchte. Die waren zwar rein körperlich viel kleiner, aber dafür schnell: sie flogen ihn "pickend" von oben an um dann in Windeseile wieder abzudrehen, der ganze Trupp, immer schön abwechselnd. Irgendwann hatte der Falke genug.

Aber eine einzelne Bachstelze gegen einen Sperber, das nenn ich mutig. Oder eiskalt kalkulierend den Überraschungseffekt nutzend.


----------



## jolantha (16. Apr. 2016)

Merkwürden, was mir plötzlich so einfällt 
Ist das eigentlich geklärt, daß Marco ein " Papa " wird, und keine " Mama "  ???????? 
Vielleicht hab ich den Aufklärungspunkt ja auch irgendwo verpaßt !!!


----------



## Tanny (16. Apr. 2016)

wirklich wissen tue ich es nicht.

Aber ich finde, dass seine Begleitung sehr "weiblich" wirkt - "sie" ist eine richtig süße "Schönheit"
(siehe Fotos in Beitrag 401 von Marcos Rückkehr)

deswegen habe ich einfach mal ganz frech angenommen, dass seine Begleitung eine "Sie" und somit Marco
der "ER" ist 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (16. Apr. 2016)

Nachdem es gestern viel geregnet hat, hat Marco heute ausgiebig
mehrfach in der Dachrinne gebadet 

.....da kann er ja von Glück sagen, dass ich die Dachrinne noch nicht sauber gemacht hatte
und darum immer Wasser drin stehen bleibt 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich ein paar Fotos machen können:


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> "sie" ist eine richtig süße "Schönheit"


In der Natur sind doch aber meist die Männer die schöneren, darum müssen sich ja auch die Frauen immer zurecht machen ......


----------



## Tanny (16. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> n der Natur sind doch aber meist die Männer die schöneren,



 die Männer sind aber nicht so "anmutig"


----------



## Tanny (18. Apr. 2016)

Marco geht es unverändert gut 

Gestern Abend sah ich aus dem Küchenfenster, wie er an den Tümpeln badete.
Ein paar Fotos konnte ich durchs Fenster machen - leider war der Zoom nicht stark genug,
um ihn noch näher ran zu bekommen ....
.....ansonsten noch ein paar Marco Fotos vom Dach 

           


ach so, das habe ich noch ganz vergessen:

seit gestern fällt mir auf, dass Marco immer allein auf dem Dach unterwegs ist 

Er hält sich fast nur auf dem Dach und im Garten auf und abends ruft und trällert er ganz viel 
vom __ Giebel aus. 

Ich habe fast den Eindruck, dass sein Mädel vielleicht irgendwo im Gebüsch hinter 
dem Misthaufen brütet? - auf jeden Fall ist er immer da ganz in der 
Nähe und er wirkt nicht "verlassen" - auch die anderen Bachstelzen am Stall interessieren 
ihn nicht. 

 ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob er irgendwann anfängt, sich mit Futtersuche abzurackern  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2016)

So, mal wieder ein update 

Nachdem Marco ja die erste Zeit täglich da war und gegrüßt hat, war er die letzte Zeit eigentlich nicht mehr da. 

D.h. - er war schon da - ich habe ihn ab und an aus dem Küchenfenster im Garten, am Misthaufen, auf dem 
Dach gesehen, aber er hat nicht mehr mit mir geredet - er hat uns überhaupt nicht mehr beachtet. 

Ich dachte schon, dass es das jetzt war - und er jetzt so mit seinem Leben und seiner Familiengründung zu tun 
hat, dass wir keinen Platz mehr drin haben.....

....aber weit gefehlt: 
seit gestern ist er morgens wieder da, sabbelt uns an und erwartet nachdrücklich Antwort, bevor er sich verabschiedet 
und seinen Tagesgeschäften nachgeht. 

Angesichts des katastrophalen Wetters die letzte Zeit hatte ich schon Sorge, ob er und sein Mädel nicht genug 
Futter finden - aber weit gefehlt..... 

Als ich heute vom Einkauf zurück kam, machte ich auf der Allee eine Vollbremsung, um Fotografieren zu können: 

Marco spazierte rund um meinen alten Blacky auf der Koppel rum und durchwühlte hingebungsvoll Blackys 
matschige Appelhaufen nach kleinen Krabblern


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2016)

Schön, daß es wenigstens hier Positives gibt


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2016)

1. Mai! ..... strahlender Sonnenschein.......warm....... und: .......

ich weiss, wo Marco und sein Mädel Ihr Nest anlegen! 


Die zwei bauen unter der Abfütterung meines Daches an der Nordwand! 

Die letzten Tage waren sie da vorne schon viel zugange - aber ich dachte immer, sie bauen irgendwo 
im Reisighaufen hinter dem Misthaufen - aber da holen sie offensichtlich nur ihr Material. 

Ich habe mich vorhin mal 2 Stunden mit Stativ auf die Koppel gesetzt, um genau zu sehen, 
wo sie verschwinden.

Das ist die Ausbeute: 

Marco auf dem Zaun vorm Haus: 

  

...und sein Mädel mit Nistmaterial: 

   

und dann sass Marco auf einer Fensterverzierung und beäugte den Dachüberstand.

Er hat den rechten Fuss vorgestreckt - den, der noch alle Zehen hat - ich finde es 
gewaltig, wie gut sich der Fuss erholt hat - man sieht zwar die Verkrüppelungen auch rechts noch 
deutlich, aber es sieht ja lange nicht mehr so dramatisch aus, wie früher 

                  

während sein Mädel das künftige Nest anflog - auf dem 3. Bild muss man ganz genau schauen, 
dann sieht man ca in der Mitte ein kleines Köpfchen rausleuchten:

     

...und hier entsteht das Nest: 

    

...wenn sie sich nicht mehr umentscheiden, werden wir diesen Sommer sicher zumindest
ein wenig von der Familiengründung verfolgen können 

...ja.....und dann kommt gleich auch noch frohe Botschaft bei den Schwalben


----------



## Muschelschubserin (2. Mai 2016)

Was für ein schönes Paar.....ich bin schon gespannt, wie es weiter geht. 
Tanny, du erzählst es so schön.


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2016)

Kirstin, der Tag fängt heute richtig gut an , für mich .
Pummelchen okay, Marco gründet Familie, und jetzt bitte noch positive Meldung von Sunny


----------



## Tanny (4. Mai 2016)

Marco langweilt sich 

Er ist auffallend "still" - gibt kaum mal einen Ton von sich und läuft lustlos wie
Falschgeld über das Garagendach, das Hausdach bei der Sitzecke, über die Hofplatte
und den Trailplatz.

Etwas halbherzig pickt er hier und da mal was auf und dann sitzt er wieder da und schaut
in die Ferne.

Ihm ist sogar soooo langweilig, dass er heute schon 2 x auf dem Fussboden unter dem Tisch, an dem
ich sitze und im  Eingang zur Diele rumspaziert ist!

So nahe ist er seit seiner Rückkehr nicht bei mir gewesen!

Er spazierte praktiscch auf Armeslänge vor mir um - wie in alten Zeiten 

Allerdings habe ich mich nicht getraut, die Kamera zu zücken, als er so dicht dran war.
Fotos gibt es also nur von den anderen "Langeweile- totschlag- Plätzen".....

....und warum ist ihm langweilig?

sein Mädel brütet!....
...und ganz offensichtlich will sie Ihn nicht dabei haben 

...jetzt heisst es für den armen Marco: "warten!"

....wenn der wüsste, was in kürze für Arbeit auf ihn zu kommt.........

Diese 2 Fotos sind von gestern Abend:
sieht irgendwie aus, als ob der __ Star sich auch langweilt?

   

der Rest ist von gerad eben:


----------



## Muschelschubserin (4. Mai 2016)

Süüüüß die beiden...wie früher die Männer vor dem Kreißsaal...........


----------



## Tanny (4. Mai 2016)

mein Kopfkino!

...später hat er dann wieder lustlos auf dem Garagendach rumgestochert......
...und irgendwann hat er ein halbfertiges Sperlingsnest unter den Dachplatten entdeckt 
und da geräubert: 

2 x hat er da Federn rausgesammelt und seiner Liebsten zum Nest gebracht .....
...aber die hat ihn immer gleich wieder rausgeworfen


----------



## Muschelschubserin (4. Mai 2016)

...oh, sie scheint anspruchsvoll zu sein...


Ich habe auch zwei.....die kommen täglich zum Baden     Hoffentlich ist das ein Pärchen

        hier beide:


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2016)

...und auch hier ein kurzer Zwischenstand ohne Fotos mangels Zeit: 

Marco ist nach wie vor in "Warteposition". 

Er ist viel an den Tümpeln und morgens und abends auf der Hofplatte unterwegs. 
Gegen Abend ist er meistens für ca 30 Minuten in begleitung seiner Liebsten. 

Mittlerweile "redet" er aber kaum noch mit uns. 

Nur, wenn wir uns zufällig auf dem Hof direkt begegnen, spricht er uns an und erwartet dann auch 
Antwort bevor er  verschwindet. 

Ohne Tele von der Kamera kann ich ihn oft nur von den anderen Bachstelzen unterscheiden, wenn 
ich näher ran gehe. 

Während die anderen sofort vom Boden auffliegen und sich in Sicherheit bringen, läuft er wie 
selbstverständlich weiter vor meinen Füssen rum und jagt irgendwelche Insekten. 

Erst, wenn ich auf ca einen Meter herangekommen bin, fliegt er auf - allerdings sehr viel 
"gelassener", als die anderen Bachstelzen. 

Ich vermute, wenn erst die Küken da sind, wird er überhaupt keinen Kontakt mehr aufnehmen - dann 
werden andere Dinge wichtiger sein


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2016)

Kirstin, 
daß Du uns daran teilnehmen läßt, wie er sich " abnabelt " macht es wahrscheinlich Allen leichter, wenn er dann
gar nichts mehr von Dir wissen will . Tja, aus Kindern werden Leute


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Mai 2016)

Bei uns ist die erste Brut schon durch. Gestern habe ich den ersten Jungvogel einer __ Bachstelze bei uns am Kompost entdeckt. Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum ein Altvogel immer so einen Alarm macht. Damit der Kleine nicht zum Opfer meines Hundes wird, habe ich ihn auf das Nachbargrundstück gesetzt.

Eben aus dem Küchenfenster habe ich ihn wieder beobachtet. Jetzt tauchte ein 2. Jungvogel auf. Beide haben sich im Gras zusammen gekuschelt. Erstmal Handy geholt, der von gestern flog gleich ein Stückchen weiter, der andere blieb sitzen.  

Damit auch dieser nicht gefährdet wird, habe ich ihn vorsichtig in den Baum gesetzt.

 

Sein Geschwisterchen ist von alleine in den Apfelbaum verflogen.

Marco weiterhin viel Glück bei seiner Aufzucht.


----------



## Tanny (14. Mai 2016)

oh wie süß! 
die Bilder erinnern mich an "alte Zeiten" - da sahen Marco und Polo auch noch so "kuschelig und pummelig" aus 

Gestern war Marco völlig unerwartet übrigens mal wieder ständig auf dem Garagendach zu Gange und redete 
so viel, wie lange nicht mehr mit mir.

Da habe ich dann auch ein paar Fotos machen können:


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Mai 2016)

... ist schon witzig, wie Du das immer so schilderst 
Wir haben hier auch einige Bachstelzen, die gegen Abend gern auf das sonnenwarme Terrassen-Glasdach __ fliegen und dort dann Insekten sammeln,
schauen putzig aus von unten. Es stört sie auch überhaupt nicht, dass wir dann nebst Hunden noch auf der Terrasse sind, fühlen sich wohl sicher.


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2016)

wird wohl mal wieder Zeit für einen kurzen Zwischenbericht 

Seit meinem letzten Nachtrag hat Marco seine "Ignorier-Rolle" nicht wieder angenommen. 

Wie vor der letzten "Abnabelung" hält er sich wieder täglich auf den Dächern um die Sitzecke und 
auf der Hofplatte auf, redet ab und an mit uns und scheint ansonsten nach wie vor darauf zu 
warten, dass er endlich Vater wird 

Heute vormittag hat er mir vom Garagendach sogar etwas vorgesungen 

Normalerweise "ruft" er ja nur - diesen leisen Zwitschergesang hat er mir letztes Jahr nur 
ein einziges Mal vorgetragen. 

Heute konnte ich kurz drei Fotos machen - hatte leider wenig Zeit für längere  Fotosessions:


----------



## Muschelschubserin (19. Mai 2016)

Wie süß er aussieht, so pummelig....ganz ein werdender Vater.........



Tanny schrieb:


> Heute vormittag hat er mir vom Garagendach sogar etwas vorgesungen
> 
> Normalerweise "ruft" er ja nur - diesen leisen Zwitschergesang hat er mir letztes Jahr nur
> ein einziges Mal vorgetragen.



Viellleicht über er schon mal ein paar Wiegenlieder?


----------



## Tanny (28. Mai 2016)

...hier muss ich auch mal schnell updaten 

...leider ohne Bilder....Krah und Tyri lassen mir keine Zeit für Fotojagden 

....seit heute Morgen fliegt Marco fleissig mit Futter unter den __ Giebel 

...es scheint also, dass er Vater geworden ist!


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Muschelschubserin (30. Mai 2016)

Wie schön 

Was für eine schöne Fortsetzung dieser "Geschichte"......wäre hätte das am Anfang gedacht(?)


----------



## Ida17 (31. Mai 2016)

Alles Gute zum Bachstelzen-Nachwuchs!


----------



## Tanny (10. Juni 2016)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten 

....was seht Ihr auf diesem Foto?

  

etwas mehr? 


 

...und noch etwas näher?

 

Jaaaa!!!!!! Marco´s Nachwuchs hat das Nest verlassen - heute....am späten Vormittag 

 

....und nun sind Mama und Papa den ganzen Tag damit beschäftigt, 
den/die ??? Kleinen im Auge zu behalten,
potentielle Feinde, die sich nähern 
(so etwas wie Kampfdackel, kleine Krahs oder Zweibeiner mit Fliegenklatsche.....) 
durch lautstarke Ablenkungsmanöver vom Standort der/des Kleinen wegzulocken
und natürlich zu füttern...


 

hier Mama mit einem Kleinen mitten auf der Allee.......

    

....und Marco immer zwischen Aufpassen und Futter suchen: 

   




Es war ein echtes Schauspiel heute - und wir haben den Bereich, wo die kleine Familie sich aufhielt 
für den Tag versucht "besucherfrei" zu halten - keine Hunde, keine Menschen, keine Krah......"

Ob die Zwei mehrere Kinder haben oder nur eines, weiss ich nicht. 
Ich konnte nicht erkennen, ob es an den verschiedenen Standorten immer derselbe Fratz war. 

Gesehen habe ich immer nur
Nachkomme allein, Nachkomme mit einem Elternteil, Nachkomme mit zwei Elternteilen. 

Ich bin soooooo glücklich, dass Marco und sein Mädel es geschafft haben 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Familie Marco


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2016)

Oh wie schööön 

Und danke, liebe Kirstin, hättest Du im letzten Jahr nicht so verbissen um den Kleinen gekämpft...


----------



## Krächzi (11. Juni 2016)

Toll ! Hab die Marco-Nachwuchs-Bilder gefunden!
Vielleicht haben junge Bachstelzen, die zum ersten Mal brüten auch noch nicht so viele Junge.


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Oh wie schööön
> 
> Und danke, liebe Kirstin, hättest Du im letzten Jahr nicht so verbissen um den Kleinen gekämpft...


----------



## Ida17 (15. Juni 2016)

Da geht einem das Herz richtig auf, so drollig ist die Geschichte um Marco!
Einfach spitze, danke Dir Kirstin!


----------



## Tanny (16. Juli 2016)

...und heute ist Marco ganz gemütlich quasi direkt am Tisch in der  Sitzecke längsspaziert, so dass ich endlich mal 
eine Nahaufnahme hinbekam


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2016)

seit gestern ist Marco ständig direkt vor der Sitzecke unterwegs und er
sabbelt uns ständig an - und wenn keine ANtwort kommt, dann ruft er so lange richtig durchdringend, 
bis wir reagieren 

Da er so nahe vor uns rumspaziert (so nahe war er dieses Jahr noch nie), konnte ich huete 
zwei super Fotos machen - so deutlich habe ich seinen rechten Fuss auf keinem Foto bisher  

Ich finde, seine Füße haben sich wirklich gigantisch regeneriert:


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2016)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Kleinen großgezogen und er langweilt sich 
Aber schön zu sehen, dass er den Absprung geschafft hat und trotzdem so treu ist.


----------



## jolantha (23. Juli 2016)

Team Christine


----------



## Tanny (23. Juli 2016)

Christine, 

Heute habe ich rausgefunden, was er mir so aufgeregt erzählt: 

Als ich auf der Wiese vorm Haus war, um für Tom die nächste Mahlzeit zu erhaschen, 
erschien sofort Marco ud rief wie wild. 

ich antwortete einige Male, aber er gab keine Ruhe - und sass immer über meinem Schlafzimmerfenster.

Und dann sah ich es: 

er hatte was im Schnabel und als ich schaute, verschwand er damit unter dem Dach (eine "Etage" (Stein) tiefer, 
als das vorige Nest):

...ich würde sagen, da ist neuer Nachwuchs - oder kommt demnächst 

....und Marco wollte mir diese Info offensichtlich nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2016)

Er ist wirklich ein kommunikativer kleiner Kerl. Bei uns heißt es inzwischen nicht mehr "guck mal, eine __ Bachstelze" sondern "guck mal, da ist ein Marco"


----------



## DbSam (23. Juli 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> "guck mal, da ist ein Marco"


Ja, geht mir ebenso. 
Hier rennt auch jeden Tag ein Marco auf der Wiese herum. Sogar frech vor Katers __ Nase 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (23. Juli 2016)

Ei wat schön!


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Juli 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Als ich auf der Wiese vorm Haus war, um für Tom die nächste Mahlzeit zu erhaschen,
> erschien sofort Marco ud rief wie wild.
> 
> ich antwortete einige Male, aber er gab keine Ruhe - ..................................ich würde sagen, da ist neuer Nachwuchs


Ich würde sagen, er will das du ihm den Kescherinhalt überlässt.


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2016)

....ich würde sagen, er hat noch eine ganze Menge bei mir abzuliefern - alles, was er mal von mir 
"geliehen" bekommen hat .......


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

So, und jetzt zum Abschluss des Abends noch ein paar Bilder von marco und/oder seinem Weibchen April 2017:


----------



## jolantha (28. Apr. 2017)

Schöön, langsam trudeln die Kinder alle wieder ein.


----------

